#ubuntu-ops 2007-09-10
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: better for someone to create the factoid
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: well, yes
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WordIndex is kinda fun
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, gnewsensical_ said: !getdeb is http://getdeb.net - a website that seems to have a good list of pre-built .deb packages. downside: many ads and no guarantee that the build is good or complete
<jrib> Amaranth: true
<jrib> search tty
<nalioth> sounds like another !suck-o-matix type factoid to me
<jrib> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
<Amaranth> nalioth: i told him off already :)
<Amaranth> jrib: that factoid is wrong :P
<jrib> Amaranth: hmm?
<Amaranth> if (for any reason) X crashed or was killed with ctrl-alt-backspace it'll usually come back on VT8
<Amaranth> then VT9, etc
<jrib> ah, yeah, I always wondered about that
<Amaranth> my X is on 9 right now
<Amaranth> even stopping then restarting gdm won't get it back to 7
<Amaranth> i should reboot and see if it just always starts on 9
<Amaranth> oh, it's back on 7
<Amaranth> i must have rebooted
<Amaranth>  18:35:41 up 11:26,  3 users,  load average: 0.72, 0.74, 0.71
<Amaranth> yep, i did
<jrib> !no, tty is <reply> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<ubotu> I'll remember that jrib
<jrib> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<jrib> hmm, should TTY always be in caps or in lowercase?
<jrib> !tty =~ s/tty/TTY/
<ubotu> I'll remember that jrib
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
<bbrazil> Amaranth: man deallocvt
<Amaranth> learn something new every day :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, ambrose_ said: who is this?
<jrib> ...
<jrib> !ubotu > amrbose_
<xp_killer> Amaranth: what can i lurn for today?
<Amaranth> xp_killer: How to port C# to Vala
<xp_killer> Amaranth: i have no idea what u talkin about
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu
<Pici> so.. Paddy_EIRE pasted a link to tvlinks and I called !piracy
<Pici> bleh, nevermind.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: As the resident expert on host files, would I experience faster internet usage generally if I hard-coded the IP addresses for frequently used sites?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: yes
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: nifty....
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: also you could consider using squid (or other caching proxy) in addition to the hosts file trick
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Yeah, I've been pondering that for a while.  Not sure how much effort it would take to set it up
<nalioth> it's easy.  it's squid
<nalioth> it learns as you surf
<nalioth> iow, it only saves the content for the things you surf to
<tonyyarusso> right
<nalioth> so you'd be bypassing slow dns requests AND bypassing the reloading of the constant images and such from your regular ha'nts
<tonyyarusso> Erm, if it's so simple, why does O'Reilly publish a 464-page book on it?
<Pumpernickel> Profit.
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: if you were so high-speed low-drag, you'd know that O'Reilly offers free PDFs of all their print books
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Yeah, but I can only read so much on-screen.  A dozen pages, sure.  A hundred pages, I'd rather have a hard copy.
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: so print it.
* tonyyarusso points at his print versions of various Ubuntu documentation from Lulu, plus the Official Ubuntu Book (1st ed)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: for simple singler user squid, it's quite easy.  there are how-tos online for it
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: ah, okay
<tonyyarusso> Might be worth picking up the book anyway - I'm in school for computer networking and looking at the possibility of a net admin career atm
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: right.  when you are setting up for a million user network, that's where the 464 page book comes in
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: gotcha
* tonyyarusso hopes they'd let him start out with a few dozen or hundred rather than million, but hey
* xp_killer pff
<travisbickle> hey i need to be tested for the router bug please
<tonyyarusso> travisbickle: looks fine - you're all set
<travisbickle> oh ok thanks
<xp_killer> how u did  that?
<tonyyarusso> hrm?
<Hobbsee> magic
<Pumpernickel> Ninjitsu.
<josh_whitney> hi, someone on my localnet got this ip address banned from #ubuntu.  how do I resolve it?
<xp_killer>  for the past 5days everytime i download something the pc slows down.do u know why is that?
<xp_killer> sorry for the intrusion but no one answer my question so...
<xp_killer> Amaranth: ^^
<xp_killer> Jucato: ^^
<Amaranth> xp_killer: HD thrashing?
<Amaranth> and this is not the right place
<xp_killer> Amaranth: the pc sometimes freeze
<xp_killer> Amaranth: where too?
<Amaranth> #ubuntu
<nalioth> xp_killer: is #ubuntu closed ?
<xp_killer> dont know never been there .ive been to kubuntu
<nalioth> xp_killer: this is not the place for general Ubuntu help
<xp_killer> i know im gone it just that this problem freez my pc all the time and no one solve my prob in kubuntu so i came to ask
<tonyyarusso> We no longer discourage ubuntuguide eh?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: why do you say that?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: !ubuntuguide no longer exists
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: when was the last time you thought about this? 
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: about three minutes ago.
<databuddy> yaknow
<databuddy> i was already cleared.........
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<gdb> howdy.  here for my monthly router test
<gdb> :-P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<databuddy> so....
<databuddy> someone wanna dccsend test me and RE clear me AGAIN??
<databuddy> plzzzz??
<databuddy> there
<databuddy> see?
<databuddy> tested myself
<tonyyarusso> databuddy: All set - please try not to have this be a recurring thing.
<gdb> oh yeah, can you get me, too?
<gdb> how can the results of an automated test the yields false postives be avoided so as to not be "a recurring thing"?
<gdb> just wondering! :-D
<tonyyarusso> gdb: It's not automated.
<tonyyarusso> Nor are you fixed.
<gdb> wow, was that it?  that's the first i've ever seen it if it was
<tonyyarusso> gdb: Yeah, that's what happens.  Some troll passes an invalid string to your client, and down you go.  :(
<tonyyarusso> Looks like you're still vulnerable.
<gdb> i've been tested
<gdb> a good 20 times
<gdb> i get banned all the farking time
<gdb> and then come here to get tested
<gdb> and nothing
<gdb> and my router is flashed with the latest firmware
<gdb> because i forget to join using the other port
<gdb> anyway, i gues it's no bother, i just use offtopic anyway
<tonyyarusso> Change your config so it uses the other port all the time
<gdb> so i can avoid ubuntu itself
<gdb> i type the command by hand
<gdb> i use irssi and dig in bash history
<tonyyarusso> irssi allows you to change that
<gdb> how so?
<gdb> other than remembering to use -p at the end
<tonyyarusso> See ~/.irssi/config
<gdb> per server or global?
<gdb> ie; i don't have to type it, it just does it?
<gdb> do that again, would you?
<tonyyarusso> You'll apply the port only to the Freenode network
<tonyyarusso> um, sure
<gdb> seriously, i've been tested for it over and over and never had that happen with me here at the keyboard
<gdb> odd
<gdb> i am on port 8001
<gdb> mind if you do that on the other port?  one sec
<gdb> that'ws where i am normally tested here
<gdb> ok on 6667 now
<gdb> the other thing is that when people here have tested it, do it in a channel
<gdb> perhaps they're doing it wronig?
<gdb> ie; a query
<tonyyarusso> perhaps
<gdb> a pivmessage
<gdb> well there's nothing i can do then
<tonyyarusso> There are multiple versions
<gdb> on both 6667 and 8001 and the latest firmware for my v5 wrt54g
<gdb> i guess this means no #ubuntu for me since i'm not wanting to spend $50 to be in a channel i don't talk in :-P heh
<tonyyarusso> oof
<gdb> hey, there's still offtopic!
<gdb> until you start banning there, too ;-)
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<tonyyarusso> Probably not for that particular reason anytime soon.
<tonyyarusso> (others, sure)
<gdb> well, you can document that port 8001 doesn't protect you from this issue
<gdb> and you sure had me eat crow.. i have litterally been banned over 20 times
<gdb> and come here every time, had someone send me a privmessage and see nothing happen
<gdb> in fact, i've flashed my router with 2 successive updates since this issue first was publicized
<gdb> any ideas?
<tonyyarusso> Not at this time.
* tonyyarusso ponders, but not very well at 3 AM
<gdb> ie; folks with WRT54Gs just don't get to do #ubuntu?
<gdb> one other point of curiosity, when i was over in the catch all channel, there were liek 12 people in there
<tonyyarusso> I'm not sure - I have the WRT54GL myself, but with non-standard firmware.
<gdb> how pervasive is this issue and is there value added in the bannings?
* stdin has WRT54GC and is fine
<gdb> oh, and one last thing (i hope) #ubuntu-kc
<tonyyarusso> gdb: Very, and we limit the amount of amusement the trolls get and the disruption to the channel.  (Without the bans an exploit would kill over a hundred nicks, probably many)
<gdb> is it possible to get someone in there as operator that is actually, i don't know, around sometimes?
<gdb> and when i say that, i think at least once every couple of weeks would be good
<tonyyarusso> What country is KC?
<gdb> tonyyarusso: ah i see, so those 12 or so were caught in a round
<gdb> tonyyarusso: Kansas City, Missouri.  I'm in Lawrence, Kansas, and been hoping to connect with folks.  To be fair, it's normally just me in there, and the op is someone named Fc51 or something
<gdb> Whom I've seen speak about 3 words in the last year
* gdb has been using Ubuntu since May of last year.
<gdb> and Linux in general since October of '94 ;-)
<tonyyarusso> gdb: I'm showing the contact/op being spr0k3t, not Fc51.
<gdb> huh odd
<gdb> perhaps it's changed since there was last someone in there other than just me
<tonyyarusso> maybe
<gdb> well, hopefully sr0k3t will pop in there sometime
<gdb> before you, ah, booted me... hehe 
<gdb> the day had changed 9 times since i joined and no one has said anything or joined/left
<gdb> sigh!
<tonyyarusso> Sounds like your LoCo needs to do some recruitment
<gdb> indeed!
<gdb> but i dunno how! :-D
<tonyyarusso> Well, there's always the walk up and down main street with CDs route
<gdb> hrm true
<gdb> that reminds me of a funny story
<gdb> when windows 2000 came out, my LUG went there with a bunch of CDs to pass out
<gdb> at the launch event in kansas city
<gdb> we were passing out boxes of red hat, suse, slackware, turbo, etc, anything we could get
<tonyyarusso> You should also speak to the relevant state teams, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MissouriTeam and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KansasTeam
<tonyyarusso> But that's getting offtopic for here - join #ubuntu-us for that
<gdb> these 2 police officers were eyeing us, and then we watched them walk over
<gdb> we thought they were going to kick us out, but no, they wanted some cds ;-)
<gdb> oh yeah, no worries
<Gary> lol
<gdb> just relating something funny :-)
<gdb> well anyway, i guess i'll pester you again whenever i decide to get a new router (next 10 years?) heh
<gdb> lates!
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !hardy is <reply> Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04, due April 2008. Hardy Heron will be released with LTS support.
<Tm_T> !tor
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> The IRC Council should schedule a first meeting soon.
<Tm_P> mooh
<Tm_P> ux ux
<databuddy> and i should be unbanned from the darn chan
<databuddy> this is starting to get a bit annoying.
<databuddy> justabit.
<PriceChild> databuddy, there are no bans on you that I can see
<Pici> ditto
<Tm_P> :p
<Amaranth> databuddy: Where are you supposed to be banned from?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Hello NovaTel, can I help you?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> *wonders who that dodgy character is*
<databuddy> i keep getting jped into the u-r-t room
<databuddy> b/c of exploit or w/e ~+++++~
<PriceChild> databuddy, when joining what channel?
<PriceChild> Hey Seveas 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> hey PriceChild 
<PriceChild> I was thinking we should schedule a first meeting
<PriceChild> and also maybe irc council team on launchpad etc.?
<ubotu> In ubotu, stdin said: !no kde4 is <reply> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at <http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule>. Beta 2 packages can be found at <http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php>.
<stdin> can someone update that ^ ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee>  !no kde4 is <reply> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
* Jucato thinks ubotu is too obedient :P
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, +1 on both counts
<Pici> NovaTel: Can we help you?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b novatel!*@*!##fix_your_connection]  by nalioth
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, nalioth while you two are around... what kind of days/times suit you?
<PriceChild> (for an IRC Council meeting)
<nalioth> PriceChild: if given advance notice, 25/8 
<PriceChild> hehe :)
* Hobbsee makes a note to disrupt the meeting
<Pici> Are the IRC council meetings public?
<PriceChild> Pici, yes.
<Hobbsee> except for their super-secret section
<nalioth> no.
<PriceChild> Pici, we don't need a meeting to talk in pm about you behind your back ;)
<Pici> Lo
<Pici> er, :p
<nalioth> no no no, we're gonna have Hugh Hefner style meetings with cheese- and beefcake
<elkbuntu> i think a meeting matrix would probably help figure an appropriate time
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, I think you're going to be the only "difficult" one :P me sev and ljl are all in about the same timezone
<PriceChild> but yeah tis an idea
<Hobbsee> australians are always difficult.
<Pici> But usually?
<elkbuntu> let me play with timeanddate.com a sec
<elkbuntu> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/meetingtime.html?month=9&day=10&year=2007&p1=0&p2=240&p3=104&p4=-1
<elkbuntu> between midday and 4pm UTC suit me ok, and seem to be livable hours for nalioth
<elkbuntu> if i get the job i was interviewed for on friday, i will have to move, my living times will vary (it will be shiftwork at a call center), there'll be a gap of time while i wait for a landline phoneline to be connected, and then i'll be on dialup for a while
<Hobbsee> where will you be moving to?
* Hobbsee wonders which call centre, but suspects elkbuntu cant tell her
<elkbuntu> the one in Wagga... for telstra :(
<elkbuntu> i'm probably not supposed to, but to hell with that. it's not like they're going to find this convo in all the logs out there, let alone know it's me
<Hobbsee> bah.  helstra.  right.
<Hobbsee> yep
<elkbuntu> yeah. the line people get to ring to abuse people for their $service being down
<Hobbsee> woot!
<Tm_T> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<elkbuntu> o.O
<elkbuntu> what on earth was that for?
<Tm_T> sorry, needed that url elsewhere
* Tm_T wasnt following this channel
<elkbuntu> "/msg ubotu factoid" works, and doesnt confuzzle people
<Tm_T> I know, sorry again
* Tm_T had too much fresh air
<Tm_T> now my eyes are red again <3
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
<Pici> Thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<Daviey> PriceChild: ping
* xp_killer hi to all ops q_p
* xp_killer bye to all ops
<Tm_T> ...
<Pici> agreed.
<Tm_T> he just got banned in #kubuntu :(
<nalioth> well, well.  first #ubuntu, now #kubuntu soon #ubuntu-ops 
<Tm_T> awww
<elkbuntu> nalioth, i'd do it now, he's trolled us at least 3 times today that i have seen
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: thanks <3
* nalioth likes to give folks chances to repent
<nalioth> ask in ##linux-ops   :P
<Tm_T> nalioth: repeat?
* Tm_T sends flowers to elkbuntu and nalioth 
<nalioth> Tm_T: repeat what?
<elkbuntu> nalioth, i think we both know he's not going to do that
<Tm_T> 2023  * nalioth likes to give folks chances to repent
<nalioth> elkbuntu: yep, but i want the logs to show he was given every chance (and a few more)
<Tm_T> s/repent/repeat/
<elkbuntu> Tm_P, repent = make up for misgivings/sins
<Tm_T> ;-P
<nalioth> Tm_T: REPENT YOUR SINS, YOU UNHOLY HEATHEN
* Tm_T hides
<elkbuntu> nalioth, stop insulting the heathen
<Tm_T> I had only once called nazi today in university :(
<elkbuntu> Tm_P, i'm disappointed you called it at all
<Tm_T> ?
* Pici is confused
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: you should see pic of me =)
<Tm_T> short neat hair, german army jacket etc etc... too easy target for prejustice =)
<Tm_T> haha, poor xp_killer doesnt realise hes been banned
<Pici> banned but not kicked?
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, i think you'll find he does
<Tm_T> Pici: yup
<stdin> ban, but no kick :p
<Tm_T> yah, so hes asking stdin etc =)
<Tm_T> stdin: 2026  * xp_killer he ignore me
<Tm_T> stdin: you really left him alone, you're cruel!
<stdin> I'm actually waiting for the pm, not got one yet
<Tm_T> haha
<stdin> maybe he just hasn't realised
<Tm_T> yup, yet
<PriceChild> Daviey, pong
<nalioth> PriceChild: is it meeting time yet?
<PriceChild> nalioth, hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<Daviey> PriceChild: A steamy pm?
<Gary> what 'ave I missed?
<PriceChild> Gary, lolcats
<Gary> awww
* nalioth sends Gary a polecat
<Gary> woo dinner
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> stdin: you see this our loved xp_killer talking?
<stdin> Tm_T: where?
<Tm_T> in #kubuntu
<Tm_T> oh, you cant
<Tm_T> shame =)
<stdin> Tm_T: has he stopped talking now?
<Tm_T> apparently
<stdin> darn :p
<Tm_T> 2057 < xp_killer> irc is dead
<Tm_T> 2042 < xp_killer> Tm_T:  stdin the bot is dead
<Tm_T> 2048 < xp_killer> !aptfix
<Tm_T> 2048 < xp_killer> .... i give u
<Tm_T> p
<Tm_T> bot, or noone answers to him, because only ops can see him =)
<stdin> I would feel sorry for him, if he wasn't so annoying (especially to me)
<Tm_T> yeah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v fdoving]  by ChanServ
* garfield how do i upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10?
<Pumpernickel> You seem to be confusing this channel with the support channel.
<nalioth> garfield: this is not a help channel.  please help yourself out
<Pricey> Hey garfield, this isn't #ubuntu
<Pumpernickel> o_o
<Pricey> *is lagging*
<garfield> ok im ban from kubuntu when i woke up and i dont know why
<Pricey> I'll take alook.
<Pricey> Sure you don't know the reason before I take the time to go look?
<mc44> Pricey: garfield is xp_killer
<Pricey> hmm
<garfield> and?
<Pricey> garfield, you "woke up and you were banned"? the ban was made "today"... ie this afternoon... in france you wouldn't have woken up afterwards. unless you have 12 hour lie ins...
<garfield> :/ i fel a sleep infrot the pc
<Pricey> ok right :)
<garfield> u doing like the night we does only sleep
<Pricey> pardon?
* Pricey reviews logs
<garfield> i just want to know wa the 7.10 look like befor i reinstall linux 
<garfield> Pricey: how to review log?
<mc44> the 7.10 doesn't exist yet. But anywayas
<Pricey> garfield, this isn't a support channel.
<Pricey> garfield, they're logs I keep myself
<Pricey> garfield, Ok so you joined the channel, changed nick, abused the bot a little, talked offtopic nonsense, threatened you'd kick others...?
<Pricey> I'd suggest you wait out the ban for the time being.
<garfield> q_p oh that
<garfield> that was xp_killer
<garfield> lol
<Pricey> Yeah that's you.
<garfield> ok anyway laters i hav to reinstall linux because i havent reaceve no help from no one
<stdin> mmmk
<mc44> I'm sure it's just the language barrier and he's really just a nice person.
* nalioth consders banning him from here to #kubuntu <evil grin>
<mc44> or something
<mc44> nalioth: you'll break freenode!
<mc44> :)
<Pricey> mc44, freenode stops forwarding you after 3
<mc44> bah, how sensible of them
<Pumpernickel> Maybe he's just using a discount Hungarian-English phrasebook?
<Pumpernickel> "My hovercraft is full of eels!"
<stdin> ban/forward him to ##windows, let them deal with him
<nalioth> Pricey: no, it's more evil than that. if he's banned in both places, he'll be in limbo
<mc44> Pumpernickel:  "My nipples explode with delight!"
<Pricey> nalioth, I don't believe you... I feel some sort of demonstration is in order.
<Pricey> mc44, run!
<mc44> Pricey: I'm taking you with me :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> slavi1 called the ops in #ubuntu
<Mez> Seveas, ping
<Mez> @ping
* Mez slaps mneptok 
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> tomaw: oops :P
<Pici> :o
<tomaw> tiny bit
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2007-09-11
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> norrizyth called the ops in #ubuntuforums
<PriceChild> tis nothing
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> AndrewB called the ops in #ubuntu
<AndrewB> Woo that's me.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<nzk> Hey, it's been over a year. Can I be unbanned from #ubuntu?
<nzk> And it's been 9 months for -offtopic.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Mez, ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<stdin> just a notice for those care, nicio in #ubuntu is xp_killer, he was banned from #k but changed his ident and host so re-banned
<stdin> nvm, nick changed anyway
<stdin> nicio: can we help you?
<nicio> lol
<elkbuntu> right, he's gone
<elkbuntu> or will be soon
<elkbuntu> done
<elkbuntu> he's in both kubuntu and ubuntu offtopics now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<dinamizador> hola
<dinamizador> qye tal
<dinamizador> hay alguien ahi
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, Pici said: !tribe6 is <reply> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) Tribe 6 is not a formal release, but rather a bugfixing milestone.  Please see http://tinyurl.com/3ytk9g for more information.
* Pici has been asked about tribe 6 many many times
<Hobbsee> !tribe6 is <reply> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) Tribe 6 is not a formal release, but rather a bugfixing milestone.  Please see http://tinyurl.com/3ytk9g for more information.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v GazzaK]  by ChanServ
<Pici> !ping
<Pici> Blarg. The bot only appears to be in 3 channels.
<elkbuntu> Seveas, netsplit killed teh bot
<elkbuntu> it could be still syncing, but it shouldnt take this long
<Pici> What has to be done to get ubot3 up and running?
<Gary> beg nalioth to get it to join?
<Pici> nalioth: ping! ubotu is dead, long live ubot3, or something. Can we get ubot3 in #ubuntu, etc
<Tm_T> Pici: remember to kiss his feets too
<Gary> ewww
<jrib> PriceChild: ubotwo available?
<PriceChild> Hello...
<PriceChild> *checks*
* Pici votes that all irc council members have full access to the bots
<PriceChild> I think ubotwo is broken
* Pici 's votes dont count for anything
<Hobbsee> Pici: woulid require a ssh connection into somewhere
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, not really...
<PriceChild> if we just had capabilities to join/part it that would be a lot better than we have now
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: to restart the bot?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: oh true.  youd' need admin capabilities
<Pici>  @join and @part should work
<PriceChild> at the end of the day if its having troubles connecting in the first place, then we won't have an easy time ssh'ing?
<Hobbsee> you'd still be screwed if the box went down, etc, though
<PriceChild> Its something to bring up at the first meeting!!! :D
<PriceChild> ubotwo's still broken yes
<jrib> Hobbsee: /less/ screwed though
<Hobbsee> true, true
<PriceChild> i don't think encyclopedia is loaded on it, and i only have join/part capabilities on it
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, i think it's just muddled from the netsplit. it's done it before under the circumstances
<PriceChild> its in quite a few channels... more that the 3 pici stated earlier
<jrib> must be on strike from being overworked in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> well its not in #kubuntu either
<Pici> It is? /whois still returns #ubuntuforums #ubuntu-bugs #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> I get: #ubuntu-bugs #ubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu-classroom
<PriceChild> #xubuntu #ubuntuforums #ubuntu-bugs #ubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu-effects #ubuntu-classroom #ubuntuforums-hardware #ubuntu-meeting #ubuntu-proxy-users #kubuntu-offtopic #launchpad 
<PriceChild> he's +s
<Pici> ah.
<PriceChild> or whatever the appropriate user mode is
<mc44> +i
<jrib> -mc44
<mc44> !jrib
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<zylche> Nice, operations. Can I get a secure line with ubuntulog from here?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Pumpernickel> Nope... the agents cut the hardline, so we're all evacuating right now.
<zylche> damnit.
<nalioth> Gary: Pici: happy now?
<Pici> nalioth: Yes, but I'm still not kissing your feet.
<elkbuntu> yay, now we can !paste people! :D
<nalioth> i'm not into that  :|
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Gary> nalioth, I'm not happy
* Daviey gives Gary a puppy to cheer him up
* nalioth gives Gary another polecat
<Gary> yay
<nalioth> Gary: do you know what polecat is?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<LongPointyStick> !logs
<nalioth> ubot3: logs
<ubot3> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<nalioth> LongPointyStick: ubotu is MIA, ya gotta talk to ubot3 by name in here
<LongPointyStick> fun
* LongPointyStick is not here.
<PriceChild> xp_killer is in -offtopic btw
<PriceChild> Tm_T, you around?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> and I banned him in #kubuntu-offtopic 
<Tm_T> but no kick
<Tm_T> let him find the way out himself ;)
<PriceChild> #kubuntu don't you mean as well?
<Tm_T> IIRC he's been banned there already
<Tm_T> thanks to stdin
<stdin> :)
<Tm_T> btw wouldnt it be nice to us to have launchpad karma from bans and kicks?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
<nicio> m
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<nicio> hello
<Tm_T> hi hi nicio honey
<nicio> how many time i got left to be unban
<nicio> lol
<nicio> Tm_T: is it stdin that told u about ?
<Tm_T> about what?
<nicio> nothhing
<Tm_T> I know your stance
<nicio> Tm_T: how much time i got left?
<Tm_T> time? it depends, how you behave in overall
<nicio> Tm_T: u know my stance.no one would of know about me if i hadnt change my name to xp....
<Tm_T> yes I would
<nicio> Tm_T: when i just reinstall linux i was behaven.when i change my name to xp they ban me
<Tm_T> because of ban evasion
<nicio> i didnt evade i just reinstall no one help me to solve my problem so i reinstall
<nicio> Tm_T: but for the past 6hours i was behaven and u didnt unban me
<Tm_T> nicio: 6 hours isnt enough
<nicio> stdin: told me 8
<nicio> Tm_T: i havent do nothing after 6hour no badness
<nicio> i just ask for help in offtopic and u ban me
<nicio> that is not justice
<Tm_T> nicio: how about wait 24 hours from now, and we'll talk about it again, ok?
<nicio> Tm_T: 2hour
<Tm_T> nicio: no, 24 hours
<nicio> they told me 8
<Tm_T> who told?
<nicio> stdin: 
<Tm_T> well thats his call, not mine
<nalioth> nicio: would you like to go for a week?
<nicio> lol
<nicio> by time linux will crash if i dont get help an i will eventualy go back to xp
<Tm_T> if thats your choice...
<nicio> xp i dont like that virus home
<nalioth> anything else we can help you with, nicio ?
<nicio> ok i'm going just tell me how long i got to wait till im unban?
<nicio> m
<Tm_T> nicio: 24 hours minimum, as said
<nicio> ok
<Tm_T> wow
<Tm_T> no whining, bitching, nothing
<Tm_T> almost like, he might learn :o
<stdin> for the record, I told him "about 8 hours probably" 16 hours after the initial ban
<Pici> Tm_T: Thats because he did all his whining and bitching in u-offtopic before I told him to come here.,
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> have to read those
<stdin> hmm, no bot in #k :(
<PriceChild> nalioth, ^
<stdin> that's better :)
<ikonia> can someone pleaseinvesitate koustotu's attitude and language in #ubuntu+1 
<PriceChild> I'll take a look.
<ikonia> thanks
* Pici watches
<PriceChild> <mikes`> hi this is mikes  mother, do any one you know where he is?
<PriceChild> :D
<Daviey> flooder #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> time waster / troll / flooder / $anything else  in #ubuntu+1
<Daviey> ikonia: too slow ;)
<ikonia> nah, I was just building on your comment
<Daviey> add plonker aswell then
<ikonia> yeah, thats about right
<Seveas> !ops | bot is coming back
<Seveas> (for those who have !ops on highlight ;)
<Pici> ack
<Mez> have muted BABA_RECORD in #ubuntu for asking for credit card numbers
<Tm_T> Seveas: :)
<Tm_T> Mez: why only mute?
<Tm_T> IMO thats direct kickban
<nalioth> Mez: wtf are you doing?
* Pici waits for someone to call ops on mez
<Mez> eep,, did I just /notice ?
<Pici> Yes.
<Mez> *headesks*
<Mez> * BABA_RECORD any one have any Credit card who work ?
<Mez> * BABA_RECORD any one have any Credit card who work ?
<Seveas> k/b'ed from #ubuntu and -offtopic
<nalioth> Mez: yes, i see him
<Mez> that was the reason, didnt mean to /notice tho
<Mez> grr
<Mez> next tmie i'm just switchign channels
<Pici> ubotu is back in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> Mez: =)
<Mez> yes Tm_T ?
<Tm_T> notice :)
<Tm_T> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<Tm_T> that BABA_RECORD is travelling from channel to channel with his requests
<Tm_T> #openmoko included this far
<Tm_T> and #kde
<Mez> nalioth? anything you cando bout it
<nalioth> klined
* Pici wonders why hes trolling on a network with so many computer savvy people.
<Tm_T> nalioth: <3
<nalioth> Pici: trolls just want to disrupt things
<Pici> nalioth: I know.
<Seveas> elkbuntu, prod
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, Pici said: no wfm is <alias> worksforme
<Tulroe> Pici's in ur ubotu, changing ur factoids...
<mc44> Tulroe's in ur jdong pretendin not to be jdong
<Tulroe> mc44: hush ;-)
<Tulroe> I'm supposed to be dead.
<Tulroe> and obviously it's not working
<Tulroe> did Pricey tell you, or is it really that obvious? :D
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Seveas said: !wfm is bla
<Pici> not john
<nalioth> running as root, too  tsk tsk
<Tulroe> nalioth: nah just /set real name to root ;-)
<Tulroe> I accidentally came on as jdong@
<Tulroe> and quikly cooked up an excuse
<Tulroe> that required root to be plausible :D
<Tulroe> this has oddly made me spend more time on IRC
<Tulroe> 90% of which is spent mocking pricey :D
<nalioth> Tulroe: you know that is trolling   :P
* Tulroe hugs pricey
<Tulroe> lol it's fun to be on the other side once in a while ;-)
<Tulroe> now, IRC world should follow suit of forums and do chuck norris week :)
<mc44> Tulroe: why are you in-cog-neato
<Tulroe> mc44: (1) wanted to take a break from IRC to catch up on schoolwork (2) wanted to teach someone a lesson for always making fun of me...
<Tulroe> apparently I took a bunch of pills or something and am in the hospital
<mc44> Those kids can be so cruel
<Tulroe> heck at this point I don't even know the story :)
<Tulroe> but she's learned her lesson already
<Tulroe> now I'm trying to be as out-of-character as pricey as possible...
<Tulroe> seeing when she'll snap and realize it's me.
<Tulroe> so far I've used "dearie me" no less than 50 times in 5 hours, and she is still not suspicious
<Tulroe> hmm I'm gonna try to revert back to me....
<Seveas> someone should now kline jdong as impostor. Maximum confusion :)
<jdong> :D
<jdong> lol
<jdong> that sounds fun!
<Seveas> nalioth, pweeeeeeeeeez :)
<jdong> how do I get back on afterwards? :)
<Seveas> that's not important :)
<mc44> jdong: you dont, but you do get a lot more school work done
<jdong> sounds good :D
<jdong> lol.. I told her I found jdong's irssi.conf with nickserv password
<jdong> and she bought it.
<jdong> so do I get a kline?
<jdong> sometimes I ask myself.. .what am I asking for... :)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, patty said: ubotu what is the meaning of life
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> preaction called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> jdong: with a 52,000.000 minute k-line, you'll have a long time to think about getting back here
<jdong> aaahhhhh
<jdong> ok ok change of plans...
<jdong> got things sorted out another way :D
* jdong hides and quivers
<mneptok> do not taunt Happy Fun Ball
<nzk> Seveas: ping
<nalioth> jdong: how about 41,038,648 minutes ?
<jdong> lol
<jdong> tha'ts a lot of minutes
<jdong> is that the countdown for the new iraqi government?
<nalioth> jdong: those are "millions of minutes"
<jdong> phase 4 of the prank is quite genius...
<jdong> another friend of mine came up with it...
<jdong> revert to normal and pretend none of it happened
<nzk> Seveas: when you see this message -- It's been a year. Just under 13 months, rather. So can I *finally* be unbanned from #ubuntu?
<jdong> oh dear I hope I don't make the poor person insane...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Hey Seveas, elkbunt.u would prefer a meeting between 12 and 16 utc, nal.ioth can do any time with warning, what about you?
<Seveas> anywhere between 8-22 UTC
<Tm_T> hai
<nalioth> who's nal.ioth ?
<Seveas> you with a dot
<PriceChild> you just missed him
<PriceChild> hehe so i guess for the first meeting we have to choose between elky and sev :P
<Seveas> eh?
<mc44> PriceChild fails at time
<Seveas> 12-16 is a subset of 8-22
<PriceChild> bah
<PriceChild> was manically switching between 12 and 24 8-)
<Seveas> oooh
<Seveas> @lart ubotu
* ubotu spanks ubotu with a pink tutu
<PriceChild> So how about 12utc sometime early next week?
<Seveas> hah
<Seveas> "" to the rescue
<Seveas> 0x200B zero width space
<Seveas> no need for dots
<mc44> PriceChild: hoping to find LjL by then? :P
<Seveas> PriceChild, 
<Seveas> did that highlight you PriceChild ?
<PriceChild> *wonders why that didn't ping him*
<PriceChild> between the c and h
<Seveas> zero width space :)
<PriceChild> haha
<Seveas> 0x200B is goof
<Seveas> good even
<PriceChild> Seveas smells
<Tm_T> goofy goodies!
* Tm_T hides
<PriceChild> sooo.... Monday the 17th, 12utc?
<PriceChild> nothing on for that date yet
<Tm_T> ?
<Seveas> fine by me
<Tm_T> irc council?
<Seveas> nalioth, ?
<PriceChild> Tm_T, yeah
<nalioth> Seveas: with advance notice, i'm fine with anything
<PriceChild> nalioth, Monday the 17th, 12 utc
<Seveas> nalioth, then you're fine with this :)
<nzk> Oh, right, Seveas has /ignored me. Would another op care to tell him that I'm in here requesting an unban after 13 months?
<PriceChild> nzk, one moment
<PriceChild> I'll copy the FC's agenda page for us, and mail the ubuntu-irc ML saying the date/time
<Tm_T> I'm free to be audience there?
<Seveas> sure
<PriceChild> Yeah these meetings are open
<Tm_T> lovely :)
<PriceChild> as per the governance doc
<Seveas> @lart ubotu
* ubotu forces Seveas to talk in reverse polish notation for the rest of the year
<Tm_T> ok, thats cruel
<Seveas> cruel ubotu likes to be
<mc44> yay we can all go along and heckle PriceChild 
<nalioth> who gets to jeckle PriceChild ?
<PriceChild> noone
<PriceChild> but you all get to heckle me ;)
<Seveas> jekyl
<Seveas> hide!
<nalioth> Seveas: here in the US we have a cartoon with two characters "Heckle and Jeckly"
<nalioth> Jeckle
<nalioth> bleh
<mc44> ok, I can jeckle PriceChild, sounds fun
<jdong> mc44: didn't you do that last night already? ;-)
<mc44> jdong: only in an unofficial capacity
<mc44> jdong: now it's time for some Pro-jeckling
<jdong> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-ops:PriceChild] : Welcome to the home of the operators of all Ubuntu (and derivatives) channels | This channel is for operator/abuse questions only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | IRC team info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | The IRC council reserves the right to remove idlers from the channel | Next meeting, Mon 17th 12utc
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> dude, bad timing
<Amaranth> well, i won't be there anyway
<Tm_T> =)
<Seveas> Amaranth, timing will always be bad for someone
<PriceChild> We'll try and change the times a little I'm sure.
<Amaranth> well, it'd normally be alright but i'll be in london then for the compiz stuff
<PriceChild> you're all going to london?
<Tm_T> wow
<Amaranth> not all of us
<Tm_T> ubotu goes capitalised
<Seveas> Amaranth, 12:00 utc is 12:00 in london as well :)
<Amaranth> Seveas: I'll be a little busy, I'm sure
<mc44> actually its 1pm
<PriceChild> well 1 8-)
<mc44> but anyway :)
<Tm_T> pm?
<Daviey> Depends what time of year ;)
<Seveas> mc44, not this time of year
<Tm_T> private message?
<mc44> @now London
<Ubotu> Current time in Europe/London: September 11 2007, 22:33:25 - Next meeting: Edubuntu in 22 hours 26 minutes
<Pici> post meridian
<Seveas> @now 
<Ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: September 11 2007, 21:33:31 - Next meeting: Edubuntu in 22 hours 26 minutes
<Seveas> ah drad
<ikonia> If your in london I'd be happy to get a round of drinks in
<mc44> :P
<Seveas> ctupid summertime
<mc44> ikonia: if you're buying... :P
<ikonia> yup
<Tm_T> haha
<ikonia> happy to buy a round
<tonyyarusso> @lart daylight savings time for being silly, confusing, and not actually helpful
* Ubotu makes Jack Bauer chase daylight savings time for being silly, confusing, and not actually helpful
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: does that mean we wont have daylight savings time in 24 hours?
<tonyyarusso> Tm_T: Depends how effective Jack Bauer is.  He might get a snack first.
<Tm_T> well he usually spends 24 hours, right?
<tonyyarusso> beats me
* tonyyarusso doesn't actually know the show
<mc44> it's called 24. Clue is in the title :)
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: me neither know, except the 24 hour limit :)
<Seeker`> actually,  a series of 24 only lasts 18 hours
<Tm_T> Seeker`: no, actions in it happens in 24 hours
<Tm_T> not actual showtime
<Seeker`> the point of it was that stuff happeend in "real time"
<Seeker`> however, in america, they put breaks in
<Seeker`> which equates to 15 mins out of every hour
<Seeker`> which means that when there are no breaks, each episode only lasts 45 mins
<nalioth> Seeker`: you're mistaken  :(
<nalioth> the capitalists have now gotten tv shows down to 39 or 40 minutes per actual content
<Seeker`> :(
<Seeker`> well, when series 1 of 24 was shown on BBC2, it filled a 45 min timeslot
<PriceChild> Seeker`, don't forget the random "what's on next" "adverts" at the start and end of that slot
<Seeker`> PriceChild, true
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<delskorch> Hello ops, I was banned from #ubuntu on Sunday (or maybe yesterday). Can someone please let me know why.
<delskorch> Thanks.
<PriceChild> Hey delskorch, I'll take a look for you :)
<delskorch> Appreciate it.
<PriceChild> delskorch, you /ctcp ping'd the entire channel it seems
<delskorch> ah, I think I remember seeing the results of that.
<delskorch> It was definitely not intended. Anyway I can have the ban lifted?
<PriceChild> I will do so now, and hope that it doesn't happen again :)
<delskorch> Thanks. I'll avoid that.
<PriceChild> Have fun.
<delskorch> Great. Thanks PriceChild 
<Tm_T> ooh that was smooth!
<PriceChild> Tm_T, hmm?
<Tm_T> no cursing, calling names, no tarshing
<PriceChild> was probably an acciadent
<PriceChild> *accident
<Seveas> some people simply make hones mistakes and have no foul intentions
<Tm_T> Seveas: I know :)
<Seveas> increasingly rare, but it happens :)
<PriceChild> bantracker didn't show his join in the backlog so yeah
<PriceChild> doesn't seem like he joined just to ping for example
<Tm_T> I was happy he did act well :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> xp_killer got around atleast one ban
<Tm_T> I think I patched it
<nalioth> Tm_T: oh?
<Tm_T> new dynamic ip, blame stdin
<nalioth> ah
<Tm_T> I hope the latest will hold him well enough until we are ready to release him =)
<Tm_T> *!*=nicio@*.abo.wanadoo.fr is ok mask?
#ubuntu-ops 2007-09-12
<Pici> Looks good to me
<Tm_T> roger
<nalioth> Tm_T: that'll work, but it's kinda broad
<Tm_T> I know, but not many nicio will come from that direction I hope
<nalioth>   /mode #kubuntu +b *!?=nicio@* will do it, too
<Tm_T> hum
<Tm_T> ah, yes
<nalioth> and it'll stop him from wherever
<nalioth> yours supposes he's connecting from wanadoo
<Pici> But thats really broad
<Tm_T> well he doesnt seem to be smart enough even to notice hes banned =)'
<nalioth> i've never seen a nicio ident before
<Tm_T> so I dont believe he knows how to evade ban =)
<Ubotu> In #ubuntu, gnewsensical said: !trainubuntu is a project idea about ubuntu marketing with the first rough draft kept at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37158/
<Pici> hm
* Pici thinks that should be on a wiki page instead of the pastebin
* jdong concurs
<Seveas> especially since pastebin is regularly emptied
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Ubotu> kitche called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Pici> its +m, ubotu can't talk
<PriceChild> Pici, thanks
<Mez> CTCP flood in #ubuntu :d
<Mez> nalioth, is there no "do not allow CTCP's in this channel" thing?
<nalioth> Mez: yes
<jrib> 78 nicks in -unregged...
<Mez> nalioth, +C? 
<Mez> PriceChild, ping flood... woo :D
<Mez> lmao - a nice attack when done right
<Mez> worked well today
<nalioth> Mez: that is a individual umode
<Mez> oh, whats the channel mode to prevent them ?
<PriceChild> Mez, there's a user mode... but nothing for channel afaik
<Mez> ah, I remember a channel mode..
<Mez> I just have ping set not to reply hehe
<PriceChild> I don't think freenode has one
<Mez> *shrugs* be nice if it did, I know bahamut/unreal do
<Mez> but i guess they've foubnd no need for it in hyperion so far
<Mez> pricechild, why are you setting -read-topic bans?
<PriceChild> Mez, because of exploited people
<Mez> PriceChild, noooo...
<Mez> this isnt the DCC exploit
<AndrewB> Sorry, I was in a moment of panic ;)
<Pici> noooo
<PriceChild> * Received a malformed DCC request from ArabUA.
<PriceChild> * Contents of packet: *exploit*
<Mez> this is basically usnig thousands of clients a ping to which they send a reply, and ping themselves out..
<Mez> oh..
<Pici> Ah.
<Mez> I was just recieving massive pings on the channel
* Pici didnt get that one either
<nalioth> Mez: you remember it from another network
<PriceChild> I definitely got a lot of those ;)
<Mez> * Received a CTCP VERSION from ArabKp (to #ubuntu)
<Mez> ah yes, 
<Mez> I see
<Mez> it was both then
<Mez> using two kinds of attack
<Mez> nalioth, as I said, I know bahamut and unreal have it, I assumed hyperion did too
<nalioth> we're not running hyperion
<Mez> * hyperion-1.0.2b(382). heinlein.freenode.net :iMZ dncrTS/v4
<Pici> ? freenode]  >>>> hyperion-1.0.2b(382).
<Mez> (in reply to /version
<nalioth> Mez: don't believe everything you read
<nalioth> it's been so modded from the base, it's not even funny
<mneptok> these aren't the droids you're looking for.
<mneptok> he can go on about his business.
<Mez> nalioth, it's still hyperion though... modded, yes, but still hyperion nontheless
* mneptok waves his hand
* Mez slaps mneptok 
<Pici> We dont serve their kind here.
* mneptok waves his hand with a lawsuit in it
<PriceChild> Right... all done :)
<Mez> mneptok, lol - I came across your name in opera the other day while looking through for decent skins
<PriceChild> almost 90 people in -unregged :O
<PriceChild> I've -r'd in #ubuntu
<mneptok> Mez: yeah, i did a GNOME skin for them a few years ago when they stopped charging for Opera
<Mez> mneptok, I noticed... lmao
<PriceChild> jrib, do you have a script to clear it?
<mneptok> it mostly doesn't suck. mostly.
<jrib> PriceChild: yep
<PriceChild> gd gd
<PriceChild> what client are you on jrib?
<mneptok> raw telnet
<Pici> hah
<Mez> >jrib< CTCP VERSION
<Mez> no reply. ..
<Mez> sensible jrib
* Pici has never been able to get a version off someone on freenode
<Pici> maybe I'm doing it wrong
<Mez> >pici< CTCP VERSION
<Mez> -Pici- VERSION irssi v0.8.11 - running on Linux i686
* Pici shrugs
<Mez> lol
* Mez ctcp's the -ops channel
* Mez :ctcp's the -ops channel
<Mez> hmm, are they not coming through ?
<Pici> Mez: you've already noticed #ubuntu today, go for it.
<Netham45> Im banned from #ubuntu for the router exploit, but it actually was a glitchy client, not my router.
<Netham45> I've allready changed my client
<nalioth> Netham45: let's see
<Mez> Pici /me = a CTCP
<PriceChild> Netham45, please use port 8001
<nalioth> PriceChild: he's good
<Netham45> :D
<Netham45> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaa
<Netham45> :P
<PriceChild> Netham45, you've been through this process before.
<PriceChild> ok cool
<Mez> * Mez removes ban on *!*@unaffiliated/netham45!#ubuntu-read-topic
<Netham45> PriceChild, no I havn't... =/
<jrib> PriceChild: irssi
<PriceChild> I'm really lagging... 8-)
<jrib> Mez: my client might just not want to reply until it finishes kicking
<Mez> jrib: possibly lol
<Netham45> ty
<Netham45> shoot, need to reboot, brb
<Mez> -jrib- VERSION irssi v0.8.11 - running on Linux x86_64
<mneptok> Host 'snowwhite', running Linux 2.6.20-16-server - Cpu0: Intel 2660 MHz Cpu1: Intel 2660 MHz Cpu2: Intel 2660 MHz Cpu3: Intel 2660 MHz; Up: 26d+1:52; Users: 1; Load: 0.09; Free: [Mem: 3235/16241 Mio]  [Swap: 1906/1906 Mio]  [: / Mio]  [/boot: 187/236 Mio]  [/media/cdrom0: 0/697 Mio] ; Vpenis: 687.9 cm;
<Mez> yep jrib, you're right
<Mez> !scripts | mneptok 
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scripts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !mneptok | mneptok 
<Ubotu> mneptok: see !skanks
<Mez> !skanks
<Ubotu> see !mneptok
<jrib> heh
<Mez> lol
* mneptok woggles an eyebrow
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Ubotu> AndrewB called the ops in #ubuntu
<AndrewB> heh
<PriceChild> They're hitting other channels
<Pici> Ah....
<Pici> I see.
<Pici> I have my joins/parts going to a different window.
<coreymon77> huh
<coreymon77> whats going on?
<PriceChild> Pici, I think you should change that :P
<Pici> PriceChild: I think I should change that too.
<nalioth> AndrewB: you can step down the +r and such
<nalioth> all are klined
<coreymon77> whats going on?
<PriceChild> coreymon77, bot attacks
<nalioth> coreymon77: are you in #ubuntu at all?
<Tm_T> S eveas has his pants on fire
<Tm_T> thats happening ;-P
<AndrewB> Ok thanks nalioth 
<coreymon77> nope
<coreymon77> no need to be
<nalioth> coreymon77: then don't jump in to things in here that don't make sense at the time
<nalioth> this is the command and control channel for #*buntu* on freenode
<Tm_T> =)
<PriceChild> Hi zylche, can I help you?
<PriceChild> nzk, I'm afraid your ban will not be lifted at this time. Is there anything else we can help you with?
<Pici> PriceChild: I think hes just idling from earlier today/yesterday
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> *should learn to use -n *
<Ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
<Pici> PriceChild: Ah, sorry, I have that set as one of my alerts. I didnt check to see if you were there.
<PriceChild> nalioth, I know that guy, just trying to pm him now, I don't think it was malicous.
<nalioth> PriceChild: i know him too.  he's currently in a troll channel i'm talking to
<PriceChild> ok
<PriceChild> gah quick grep of logs and he's not the guy i thought he was... but still "know" him and where this has come from.
<nalioth> jdong: keep in mind what i told ya, and try to keep your monkey on a leash (he's rude and is afflicted with foul language)    :D
<jdong> nalioth: yes master....
<jdong> and the monkey's not mine
<jdong> he follows me around
<PriceChild> bfg in #ubuntu..
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<|brad|> test me please! :) 
<nalioth> what's the square root of 9 ?
<Ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Xero said: !piracy is bad
<nalioth> |brad|: have you followed the instructions ?
<|brad|> nalioth, just updated the firmware of my router and changed the port to 8001
<nalioth> alrighty then
<|brad|> haha
<nalioth> ok, |brad| you can join #ubuntu now, and thanks for your patience  :)
<|brad|> not a problem. thats for your support :)
<Tm_T> Jucato: ping
<Jucato> Tm_T: pong
<Tm_T> Jucato: son, do you see xp_killer talking in #k ?
<nalioth> Tm_T: only you are part of the nightmare
<Jucato> not since yesterday
<Jucato> xp_killer/nicio
<Tm_T> Jucato: yup, thanks
<mneptok> nicio is currently active in -offtopic
<Tm_T> I deopped myself to make sure I dont need to see him =)
<Jucato> apparently he just left #k... but didn't see him talking
* xp_killer *
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> can we add this to the tor factoid?  http://origin.arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070910-security-expert-used-tor-to-collect-government-e-mail-passwords.html
<nalioth> definitely not anonymous
<Fieldy> such vulns were already known though :) but imo it wouldn't hurt to make the point
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pici]  by ChanServ
<MrDeadLock> can i be 'tested'
<elkbuntu> lawl, i think i just crushed the soul of my 'security guru' tor-loving freebsd fanboi friend
<nalioth> MrDeadLock: have you followed the instrctions in #ubuntu-read-topic ?
<MrDeadLock> yes
<nalioth> MrDeadLock: ok, here we go
<MrDeadLock> Was ignored. :-)
<MrDeadLock> I ignored DCC and changed port.
<nalioth> MrDeadLock: ok, you can join #ubuntu now and thanks for your patience   :)
* mneptok jumps up and down on elkbuntu 
<nalioth> elkbuntu: did you have him /msg ubotu tor ?
<elkbuntu> nalioth, pasted the factoid output. he's not on freenode
<elkbuntu> freenode is too mainstream for him
<elkbuntu> ubuntu likewise
<elkbuntu> nalioth, have you been noticing n00dl3's behaviour the past week or so?
<Ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Xero said: !lol is  Please don't use lol and omg and so forth on a regular basis. this is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel thanks
<elkbuntu> updated
<mneptok> elkbuntu: is -women still seeking ops?
<mneptok> woowoo might be able to be coerced
<elkbuntu> it'd be great to get her involved. talk to pleia2 about it though
<mneptok> (especially if there's an offer to personally kick my ass at a UDS)
<elkbuntu> she's the unofficial boss lady, and keeper of supreme access
<mneptok> i pinged Leia earlier. she's way idle.
<mneptok> but, there's no rush.
* LongPointyStick stomps mneptok 
* mneptok is even *sexier* when two dimensional
<LongPointyStick> really now?
<LongPointyStick> does woowoo agree?
<mneptok> if given enough alcohol, or a lobotomy, sure!
<elkbuntu> LongPointyStick, well when 2d, he has no air intake, and hence cannot talk. gotta be better for all ;)
<LongPointyStick> elkbuntu: ah!
<LongPointyStick> elkbuntu: and no life either, due to no heart pumping
<mneptok> but, it also means a GI track would bisect me. which means i must vomit digested food.
* mneptok helps himself to more peanuts
<dsargeant> hello, I was told to come here to be tested for a router vulnerability.  Can anybody help me?
<nalioth> dsargeant: have you followed the instructions in #ubuntu-read-topic ?
<dsargeant> I changed the port to 8001
<dsargeant> in my irssi config
<dsargeant> I believe that's all I was supposed to do
<nalioth> did you reconnect, dsargeant ?
<dsargeant> although, I just realized I didn't restart irssi
<dsargeant> sorry, I'll come back
<nalioth> dsargeant: you ready?
<dsargeant> I believe so
<nalioth> do you another nick, dsargeant ?
<dsargeant> not registered
<nalioth> i can't see any bans in #ubuntu 
<dsargeant> hmm, I was banned a while ago, I think I might have been assigned a default username like ploneuser or something like that.  Can you check bans by IP?
<dsargeant> I *might* have been using xbydx
<nalioth> there are no bans on your IP or nick
<nalioth> woops, there it is
<nalioth> you can join #ubuntu now, and thanks for your patience  :)
<dsargeant> strange.  when I try to join #ubuntu it forwards to #ubuntu-info or something like that
<dsargeant> Thanks for the help!
<mneptok> dsargeant: still?
<mneptok> that's a negatory
<dsargeant> I was able to join now
<elkbuntu> wtf is osxdude doing?
<dsargeant> thank you very much
<nalioth> you're welcome dsargeant 
<elkbuntu> nalioth, are you as tempted as i to nuke osxdude?
<mneptok> never send a cluebat to do the job of a good public shaming.p
<elkbuntu> mneptok, i just got a call center job. you may proceed to pity me now
<nalioth> elkbuntu: where?
<elkbuntu> nalioth, -offtopic
<mneptok> elkbuntu: my webs are broken.
<elkbuntu> (presuming you meant osxdude)
<mneptok> elkbuntu: ALL OF THEM
<elkbuntu> hehe
<nalioth> elkbuntu: just being a offtopican
<elkbuntu> nalioth, a fracking annoying one, as usual
<mneptok> elkbuntu: please don't insult annoying people like that
<elkbuntu> lol
<Ubotu> cdm10 called the ops in #ubuntu
<Textbook> so.. I can't join #ubuntu now because of that stupid dcc exploit
<nalioth> Textbook: did you follow the instructions in #ubuntu-read-topic ?
<Textbook> yes, I changed my port to 8001
<nalioth> ok, let's see
<Textbook> my Linksys WRT54G is at the latest official firmware, so not much I can do about that
<Textbook> well.. I could install DD-WRT, lol
<nalioth> you can join #ubuntu now, Textbook and thanks for putting up with us
<Textbook> thanks
<Textbook> so how did you know I was using port 6667 ? I didn't think there was a way to check the port of a user in IRC
<nalioth> trolls routinely test for us  :(
<Textbook> that's weird, because I've been on EFNET on 6667 and seen people do the DCC and I wasn't part of those disconnected
<Textbook> oh well, thanks again for getting me back in
<elkbuntu> some ways work where others do not
* tonyyarusso wonders about the people who feel the need to mention that they don't know anything every two sentences
<Textbook> I bet a lot of questions are easily solved using Google
<Textbook> I've asked a few questions, but I always try to find them myself before asking, sadly most people do not
<elkbuntu> Textbook, this isnt actually a chat channel, so you should probably move along, ok?
<elkbuntu> that was easy
<tonyyarusso> ...........oh dear
<tonyyarusso> I'm going to end up telling this guy to download a new ISO over dialup
<tonyyarusso> or not
<tonyyarusso> since when is Ubotu capitalized?
<nalioth> since he named himself that way
<tonyyarusso> The bots are becoming sentient!  Run!
<mneptok> "becoming?"
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Ubotu> magnetron called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> Myrtti <3
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> Why is ubotu Ubotu?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v GazzaK]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> should tor proxies be forwarded someplace else on all #ubuntu-channels?
<AndrewB> ikonia: I have him in pm also..
<ikonia> ok
<AndrewB> 11:14 <DGMurdockIII> im in there no is talking
<AndrewB> 11:15 <AndrewB> Ok well #ubuntu is not the place, I would appreciate it if you followed to the topic.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, proxy users get sent to #ubuntu-proxy-users
<Myrtti> not in #ubuntu-women or #ubuntu-fi ...
<jdong> do I get a #ubuntu-crackpot-users yet? :)
<Gary> jdong, isn't that #ubuntu-offtopic :-D
<Hobbsee> !jdong | jdong 
<Ubotu> jdong: jdong is Hobbsee: jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<Gary> !test
<Ubotu> Failed.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> ikonia, you need to be less aggressive about automatix. rather than just saying over and over we dont support automatix, you 'support' them down to the conclusion that you will help them if they reinstall, or whatever
<ikonia> elkbuntu I advised him to re-install if he wanted valid support
<ikonia> but I understand
<elkbuntu> yep, you did, but it was how you did it
<Tm_P> hih
<Pici> huh
<jrib> hah
<Tm_P> heh
<Tm_P> hyh
<Tm_P> hh
<Tm_P> hh
<Tm_P> humm, forgot h5h
<ikonia> Hmmm is anyone aware of an exploit that can be run to change the title bar of the terminal your using on irc
<ikonia> my terminal that has IRC open in now has a title of X"XEXX'X"XtmXA etc etc etc
<elkbuntu> not a clue. the staff might though
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<raky_> #ubuntu-read-topic said i need to be tested
<Hobbsee> and you're not fine...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v joejaxx]  by ChanServ
<Ubotu> In #ubuntu, tonyyarusso said: !nvu =~ /dapper,//
<tonyyarusso> good grief, how often is it rebooting....
<tonyyarusso> %login
<tonyyarusso> !nvu =~ /dapper,//
<Ubotu> Nothing changed there
<tonyyarusso> !nvu =~ /dapper//
<Pici> !nvu
<Ubotu> kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It will be in the Ubuntu repos for 7.10 ("gutsy"); meanwhile for other versions add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list:  "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu {dapper,edgy,feisty} universe"  (pick your release and list it without brackets, and no quotes)
* tonyyarusso fails
<tonyyarusso> Pici: help?
<Pici> tonyyarusso: That should have worked
<tonyyarusso> heh :(
<Pici> !<factoid> =~ /<regex>/<replacement>/
<Ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Pici said: !<factoid> =~ /<regex>/<replacement>/
<Pici> ...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> do you need an "s" before the first / ?
<tonyyarusso> not for ubotu
<tonyyarusso> %#$# Windows......
<PriceChild> I don't know then :)
* tonyyarusso tears some more hair out
<coreymon77> tonyyarusso: what are you using doze for?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-bbbb *!*@eur10-2-88-164-100-202.fbx.proxad.net *!*@210.193.216.81.static.han.siw.siwnet.net *!*@unaffiliated/helldragon ratshell!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-bbbb *!*@n128-227-83-120.xlate.ufl.edu *!*@74-128-163-120.dhcp.insightbb.com *!*@69.39.24.28 *!*@dhcp-0-12-17-b8-c6-63.cpe.mountaincable.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-bbb *!*@pns.poen.net *!*@ipswitch.cuc.com %*!*@c-71-203-10-234.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jdong> Seveas: don't have much time to discuss this currently... but I'll say that plain/copy-pasteable output from pastebin was my biggest usecase for it, and if that ability is removed, it would be a vastly less useful resource...
<Seveas> jdong, likewise here
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jdong> personally I don't think you're responsible at all for what people put on it
<jdong> and can't be expected to, unless there is some board of moderators
<Seveas> afaik, law here says that I am responsible to take down malicious content when notified
<jdong> I don't see anything terribly concerning about people posting nasty scripts on pastebin, if it doesn't execute
<jdong> Seveas: well maybe a report button and a moderation queue, which you can check and delete?
<Seveas> jdong, the problem is that they post php scripts and abuse leaks in eg phpbb that use that code
<Seveas> so the code is executed
<jdong> Seveas: wait, how does phpbb use pastebin?
<Seveas> phpbb had a leak where you could specify root_dir in the url
<Seveas> and it would use that as its root
<Seveas> and bloody stupid php has the fopen() wrappers for urls
<Seveas> many php scripts have this leak
<Seveas> eg, if http://examplle.com/foo.php?doc=bla
<Seveas> would fopen($bla)
<jdong> so... linking to the pastebin URL would do it, or is pastebin merely a transmission mechanism for sharing the script?
<Seveas> er,,
<Seveas> include($bla)
<Seveas> then if you put bla=http://paste... in the url, it'll include pastebin code
<jdong> mmm
<Seveas> it's bloddy stupid that php allows this
<jdong> so I guess it's time for some referrer/user-agent tracking
<jdong> I agree, this is nasty
<Seveas> this is the abuse that I'm facing
<Seveas> see comments on that post
<jdong> yeah, I'm skimming thru them now
<Seveas> nalioth, around?
<nalioth> Seveas: usually
<Seveas> nalioth, you seem to be addicted ;)
<jdong> is there a turing-complete bot that takes over nalioth while he sleeps?
<Seveas> nalioth, bigon has requested a cloak. Could you be so kind?
<nalioth> ok
<Seveas> jdong, yes, he's called Gary
<jdong> but... he's not the same
<nalioth> cloaked
<Seveas> gracias
<Seveas> jdong, plaintext output is back
<jdong> Seveas: thank you
<jdong> Seveas: did you find a good solution?
<Seveas> followed your idea of a report button and an easy-delete page
<Seveas> dajngo made it easy to implement :)
<Seveas> django*
<Seveas> dennis@binaries4all:~/web/ubuntu_nl$ bzr diff pastebin pastebin_urls.py templates/pastebin/ | diffstat
<Seveas>  pastebin/models.py           |    6 ++++++                                    
<Seveas>  pastebin/views.py            |   31 ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++-
<Seveas>  pastebin_urls.py             |    5 +++++
<Seveas>  templates/pastebin/home.html |    2 ++
<Seveas>  templates/pastebin/item.html |    8 ++++++++
<Seveas>  5 files changed, 51 insertions(+), 1 deletion(-)
<Seveas>  templates/pastebin/abuse.html |   22 ++++++++++++++++++++++
<Seveas> that one was missing :)
<jrib> hmm, I reported someones paste by mistake, thought it would take me to a form or something
<Seveas> jrib, no big deal... I'll just unmark it as possible abuse
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> *wonders how long assgrabber will take*
<tonyyarusso> coreymon77: school :(
<Pici> until?
<tonyyarusso> coreymon77: quadruple-booting WinXP, another WinXP, Server 2003, and Ubuntu for three classes.
<nalioth> anyone know anything about #ubuntu-pakistan ?
<priceydong> they gave nuclear weapons to #ubuntu-turkey?
<PriceChild> only what I know from visiting, and /cs info
<nalioth> PriceChild: no, i'm serious.
<PriceChild> :S
<PriceChild> oh tab completion wrong... *phew*
<j-dizzle> sowwee
<PriceChild> Its a bit odd...
* j-dizzle checks wiki
<j-dizzle> their stats sound really impressive...
<j-dizzle> and level of organization is astounding for a LoCo
<PriceChild> what's the pakistan LoCo channel?
<nalioth>  #ubuntu-pk is the official one
<j-dizzle> #ubuntu-pk
<PriceChild> <unafilliate> yeah it is there but no one have access on it
<PriceChild> That's what I tried earlier
<PriceChild> *investigates*
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: I seem to recall a CC meeting with a person talking about a Pakistan group.
<tonyyarusso> but yeah, I think he already knew it should be -pk
* tonyyarusso shrugs
<mneptok> wilder, lower wolves. here's a house to put wolves at the door.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-09-13
<PriceChild> *head desks*
<jrib> PriceChild: hmm?
<PriceChild> livingdaylight
<jrib> heh, that's one of the reasons I choose to take some people to -classroom
<PriceChild> he doesn't deserve it
<PriceChild> that guy isn't a newcomer...
<PriceChild> Time for bed :D
<PriceChild> and why is he in #ubuntu-es?!
<PriceChild> He's almost definitely a native english speaker, and has a .uk hostname... *really going now*
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
<nicio> Tm_P: is there?
<atbnet> Can I be 'tested' so I can rejoin unbuntu?
<mneptok> atbnet: you pass. one moment please.
<atbnet> good, I'm tired of being a failure
<mneptok> you shourd be good to go
<mneptok> s/r/l/
<atbnet> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Ubotu> In Ubotu, RAOF said: !nouveau is <reply>Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<RAOF> Let's try this one more time!
* jrib fears ubotu
<jrib> !nouveau
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nouveau - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !nouveau is foo
<Ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, jrib said: !nouveau is foo
<j-dizzle> haha
<jrib> ...
<jrib> %login
<jrib> !nouveau is foo
<Ubotu> But nouveau already means something else!
<j-dizzle> LOL
<jrib> yep, still broken
<j-dizzle> I see why you fear him
<jrib> Seveas: when you get a chance, can you take a look at the "nouveau" factoid, it seems broken
<Jucato> search nouveau
<Jucato> !search nouveau
<Ubotu> Found: nouveau*
<jrib> interesting
<jrib> !nouveau*
<Ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nouveau* - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !forget nouveau*
<Ubotu> I know nothing about nouveau* yet, jrib
<jrib> or not
<nicio> lol
<nicio> new
<nicio> ?
<nicio> Tm_P: are u there?
<nicio> Tm_P: what do i have to do to be unban?
* nicio q_p
* ubot3 sneaks up on jrib and administers a wedgie.
<Jucato> O.o
<nicio> lol
<jrib> :?
<nalioth> looks like a bot uprising, jrib 
<xp_killer> what do i have to do to get unbanned?
<nalioth> xp_killer: quit getting banned is a good start
<xp_killer> i stop
<nalioth> "because you've run out of channels to get banned in" doesn't count
<xp_killer> nalioth: i was banned since 1day and a half
<xp_killer> nalioth: i didnt receave the help i needed so i reinstall linux and they ban me again because they say i evade the ban
<xp_killer> foutois
<nalioth> the ops who set the bans will have to remove them.  they've seen your request.
<xp_killer> nalioth: im going to reinstall linux again.im having problems no one helpin 
<nalioth> xp_killer: have you asked in #ubuntu-fr /
<xp_killer> no
<xp_killer> i dont want help again google is my only helper than this place
<nalioth> try asking in #ubuntu-fr
<orion> Just got kicked off #ubuntu with, what I believe is the DCCE exploit.  Changed port to 8001.  Can I be tested to rejoin #ubuntu? thanks.
<nalioth> hi orion 
<nalioth> let's see
<orion> hey nalioth 
<nalioth> ok, orion you can rejoin #ubuntu now and thanks for putting up with us  :)
<orion> No problem...
<orion> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> hmmm, you need to be op to invite someone into an invite only channel...correct?
<Myrtti> correct
<jussi01> thanks :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> jussi01, unless the channel is set for all to invite, but that's little known and less often used
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> hmm.  i'm being quieried by random people again
<Hobbsee> not ops in #ubuntu?  check.
<Hobbsee> in channels that this guy is in.  hmm.  not ops in any of them?  check.
<Hobbsee> strange IP address.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i think the guy in +1 is a troll :(
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: jonathan?  he's the one above
<gnomefreak> yeah him
<gnomefreak> ah
<Hobbsee> either that, or he's an idiot.
<gnomefreak> lol true could go either way
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* gnomefreak thinks -offtopic is getting a bit on the edge, kind of waiting to see where this leads
<Hobbsee> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-bots
<ubotu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-bots
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v stdin]  by ChanServ
<Pici> jrib: ping
<jrib> Pici: hey
<Pici> jrib: remember terlmann? you kicked him yesterday for suggesting an upgrade path from hoary->feisty?
<jrib> Yes, I kicked him for continuing to suggest it after I explained it was unsupported
<Pici> jrib: Hes was in #u+1 in a few minutes ago trying to get it approved and now is in #u-devel complaining about it.
<mc44> eh, I've seen people suggest warty to gutsy :P
<Hobbsee> Pici: oh, is that what he's going to do?
<mc44> yep, should be fun
<Hobbsee> good thing i can remove him from there
<Pici> I can't get past the part where he says that this would just be a policy and not a code-fix.
<mc44> ok, he's definitely nuts
<Hobbsee> thanks for briging this up in here
* Hobbsee just headed him off in -devel
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v stdin]  by ChanServ
<neverblue> Star Wars fans: telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<neverblue> have a good day :)
<Amaranth> ...
<Amaranth> probably been on the internet longer than him
<pleia2> no doubt
* jussi01 sighs... [17:59]  <terlmann> Nessie : I am a god of Ubuntu.
<jussi01> in +1
<Pici> again
<jussi01> thanks Seveas
<mc44> pfft, everyone knows the god of Ubuntu is a giant brown south african penguin
<neverblue> obviously its just a fun link
<neverblue> sorry to offend
<neverblue> Amaranth, please accept my apology
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> neverblue: just don't do drive-by link spam :)
<Amaranth> neverblue: if you would have stayed we could have told you "pfft, old" and had a laugh ;)
<Pici> Especially in the channel with all the ops ;).
<neverblue> :P
<neverblue> you all need a good laugh 
<neverblue> :)
<neverblue> k, well have a good day 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> NovaTel81, Is there anything that I can help you with?
<PriceChild> (to anyone else, has he done anything since joining?)
<Pici> PriceChild: lastlog shows a join 11 hours ago and nothing else.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> I wonder what he's up to...
<Pumpernickel> Probably just a user who wanted to see how things worked here.
* Pumpernickel is feeling optimistic today
<PriceChild> Pumpernickel, he's joined here dozens of times, even if one of us has asked him a minute after a join then still no reply... and the tor is a little off
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b novatel*!*@gateway/tor/*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> he was banned from somewhere before i went to hospital
<gnomefreak> if you mean dgjones
<Seveas> Novatel81
<gnomefreak> or im thinking someone else
<gnomefreak> ah
<PriceChild> Seveas, http://blogs.ubuntu-nl.org/dennis/2007/09/13/festival-is-evil/ you've got apt-get install festival festival
<Pici> Maybe he doesn't trust apt-get to get it the first time around
<Seveas> PriceChild, no I don't ;)
<gnomefreak> festival festvox-kallpc16k
<gnomefreak> i guess 2 packages that should depend on eachother?
<gnomefreak> if both are needed *
<Seveas> festvox-kallpc16k depends on festival
<gnomefreak> ah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> I'm off climbing wooooo :D
<Pici> woo
<taller1> hola
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v stdin]  by ChanServ
* mneptok called the ops in #hispants
<mc44> Don't worry, I've banned mneptok from #hispants. We can all sleep safer at night
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: i didnt see the meeting on my calendar ill see if it needs updating but it has meetings into oct.
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, hmm?
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 17 Sep 08:00: IRC Council | 18 Sep 12:00: Kernel Team | 19 Sep 08:00: Edubuntu | 19 Sep 16:00: Xubuntu Developers | 20 Sep 08:00: Desktop Team Development | 21 Sep 08:00: MOTU Team
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: i have sunbird subscribed to fridge
<gnomefreak> and its not showing it
<PriceChild> ahh
<gnomefreak> hm
<gnomefreak> its there
<gnomefreak> let me see if i can fix this
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: sorry seems like a bug in sunbird ill look at it this week :(
<PriceChild> hehe k :)
<PriceChild> I think I've got evolution "watching" the fridge so woo :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Gary]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ha found it
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: I'm right here, stop searching
<Tm_T> I'm not dead yet
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: :)
<Tm_T> how many graves you did open during searches?
<gnomefreak> i found alot of non end-user freindly options
<Tm_T> in graves?
<gnomefreak> i need to see how many i can hold now search for icals begins here
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2008-09-08
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, snuxoll said: !nickserv is <alias> nick
<Seeker`> !nick
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Seeker`> !nickserv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv
<Seeker`> why on eart would you use !nickserv
<Seeker`> you have to type !nick to do the first half of !nickserv
<Flannel> I don't really see the point of it either
<jhigueros> good night may be you can helpme somebody knows where is magicfab i am loking for him
<Flannel> jhigueros: He's not on at the moment
<jhigueros> i have a 3 email but alls return i need to comunicate with him
<Myrtti> Mör
<Flannel> Please sir, you'd like some mör?
<Myrtti> you know, today I just might make an doctors appointment for this week
<Myrtti> this backpain is getting too bad for me to endure
<jussi01> Moins
<Myrtti> anyone at #xubuntu except me?
<Flannel> Mmm, not for the past few weeks I haven't been
<Myrtti> [11:52] < Nillerz> gui's are for pussies.
<Myrtti> [11:53] < Myrtti> Nillerz: OH, really? Well then I have to change from irssi back to  xchat, NEH?
<Flannel> What an interesting character.
<ikonia> morning
<Myrtti> yay, doctors appointment at four!
<Myrtti> perhaps they'll give me some nice pink tablets!
<Flannel> Mothers Little Helper?
<Flannel> Hmm, those are blue, arent they
 * Flannel obviously has no idea what hes talking about.
<Flannel> Just never take a fizix midterm while on vicodin.
 * Myrtti drools http://www.pingviini.fi/www/page.php?cat=52
<Myrtti> I might have to get some ice cream back from the doctors
<gnomefreak> well thats odd
<gnomefreak> sorry not the icecream
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> would anyone know a good information source for Landscape? http://www.canonical.com/projects/landscape/ or who to poke about it?
<Myrtti> "Sign up for a free trial: Ubuntu users are invited to register for a free trial at www.canonical.com/landscape/register. Trials will be restricted to users who register 5 or more machines on the system. The free trial lasts for 60 days."
<Myrtti> a friend of mine registered and has some issues
<Tm_T> hug me?
<gnomefreak> is it me or does this look wrong <bleh | 2>&1 filename
<gnomefreak> +>
<jrib> gnomefreak: if you want stderr from bleh to get redirrected it needs to be before | I believe
<Myrtti> bleh 2>&1 filename
<Myrtti> or bleh | tee filename, I believe
<ubottu> In ubottu, Pici said: final =~ s/8.04/8.10/
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<stdin> !final ~= s/Hardy/Intrepid/
<ubottu> I'll remember that stdin
<Myrtti> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Pici> Oops, forgot the second one
<Pici> tx stdin
<stdin> :)
<jrib> wishlist: allow variables in ubottu factoids
<Pici> jrib: at least $channel exists
<Pici> see !bot
<Myrtti> or offtopic
<Pici> Myrtti: you mean o4o
<Myrtti> !-o4o
<ubottu> o4o aliases: religion, sex, ot4ot - added by LjL on 2006-12-21 03:36:09 - last edited by Pici on 2008-05-09 04:49:28
<jrib> $latest_stable and  $development_version would be nice
<Myrtti> I don't know
<Myrtti> anyway
<Pici> Some things are inappropriate for ubottu.
<jrib> heh
<jussi01> poor ubottu
<Pici> wubi wubi woo
<jussi01> wha?
<ikonia> Pici: it's wiki actually ;)
<orgthingy> hello, can i bring my bot (translation, just for fun) to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<ikonia> orgthingy: I don't think thats a good move
<orgthingy> aww :(
<ikonia> orgthingy: there is no need for a translation bot
<orgthingy> no one needs it, but it sounds fun, no?
<orgthingy> :'(
<jussi01> orgthingy: we generally have a no bots policy
<jussi01> unless there is a very good reason for it
<orgthingy> jussi01 : 5 minutes, at least? :(
<ikonia> orgthingy: no
<ikonia> orgthingy: there is no need for a bot
<jussi01> orgthingy: if we allow you, then we have to allow others.
<orgthingy> only for 5 minutes, not more?
<Pici> No.
<jussi01> Sorry.
<orgthingy> :'(
<orgthingy> ok
<ikonia> $10 says he does it anyway
<jussi01> nah
 * ikonia puts $10 on the table for jussi01 
<jussi01> Ill take your 10?
<ikonia> good man
<ikonia> my $10 is looking shakey
<jussi01> :D
<ikonia> anyone else getting pm's from Gopan
<Pici> ikonia: I didnt, but the floodbot did.
<ikonia> Hmmmm he's not getting it
<ikonia> I'm asking him to stop
<Pricey> So i was wanting to get emea meeting on fridge
<Pici> okay
<Pricey> Emailed ubuntu-news, got caught in moderation queue. 'odd' i thought to myself
<Pricey> Downloaded emails this morning and found 30 new in inbox.. 'odd' i thought again
<Pricey> Well seems like the correct list was -news-team, but i was approved anyway to span lots of people
<Pici> 'odd'
<Pricey> Will check later what happened and sort it out.
<Pricey> So much to do, so little time.
<ikonia> Pici: nice channel knowledge !
<Pici> I dont really like !noroot
<Myrtti> Hm?
<Myrtti> I got a week of sick leave. Hohum. Oh, and a pack of Vioxx related painkillers
<Pici> :/
<Myrtti> weird
<Myrtti> mirggi showed him only join
<Myrtti> not leave
<Pici> weird indeed.
<Myrtti> but then again
<Myrtti> mirggi, the best of mobile irc clients - SUCKS HAIRY TROLL KNUCKLES
<Pici> That doesnt sound too pleasant.... unless you were a hairy troll.
<jussi01> Myrtti: good for you. Id say you needed it :)
<Pici> Hrm. I thought if you were muted and in channel you couldnt change your nick.
<nalioth> you can't
<Pici> nalioth: Ah, but the enforcer can still force a nick change, right?
<Pici> Yeah, that would do it.
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: separate home is if you need to do a fresh install or re-install of Ubuntu and don't want to format your entire drive and loose all your personal files try http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<jussi01> !home > IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne, please see my private message
<IdleOne> jussi01: thank you
<jussi01> !-home
<ubottu> home has no aliases - added by Hobbsee on 2007-10-01 08:45:38
<jussi01> IdleOne: its been there a while ;)
<IdleOne> did not know it was
<IdleOne> but good to know
<IdleOne> :)
<jussi01> no probs :)
<IdleOne> second time I have given that link today
<jussi01> IdleOne: you are familiar with !search ?
<jussi01> ie.
<IdleOne> jussi01: I am now hehe
<jussi01> !search home
<ubottu> Found: nouveau, disks, cvs, aol-#ubuntu-offtopic, teg, trogdor-#ubuntuforums, awn, gdesklets, fluxbuntu, home
<jussi01> IdleOne: alright then :)
<jussi01> anything else we can help with?
<IdleOne> not right now I don't think. Unless you feel like paying some of my bills :)
<IdleOne> thanks again for the info
<jussi01> no probs
<Myrtti> Hi
<jussi01> hi Myrtti
<Tm_T> mmmmh, somehow I'm stuck
<ubottu> In ubottu, yusuf_ said: my name is yusuf
<jpds> ubottu: tell yusuf_ about yourself
<Myrtti> goah. Sleep <3
<jpds> Good night Myrtti
<jussi01> jpds: !!! where you been?
<jpds> jussi01: Cut off for a while.
<Myrtti> I just woke up
<Tm_T> Myrtti: sleep well
<Myrtti> Though, gonna go back in after taking the meds
<Tm_T> (:)
<Myrtti> Trying if that Arcoxia has any effect this time
<ubot3> In #ubuntuforums-beginners, Alan_M said: ubot3: nom is ME DONT WANT NOM NOM! ME WANTS !BOTSNACK!
<jdong> I hang around a bunch of nerds.....
<jussi01> jdong: you are a nerd... so no sweat...
<jussi01> :D
<jdong> :)
<Myrtti> jdong: newsflash
<Myrtti> ok, so now it's just sit and wait to see if the painkillers start to work
<Myrtti> I must be imagining things if I think they work in 10 mins
<jdong> Myrtti: if I say to you Ubuntu should be DRM'ed and you think everything's happy and loopy with the world, then they are working.
<Myrtti> jussi01: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3662
<jussi01> Myrtti: saw it 2 days ago. :D thanks :) (well this: http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS8584392217.html?kc=rss )
<Myrtti> pft
<Myrtti> was on planet maemo today
<jussi01> linux devices FTW!!
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<_anthonyc> why am I banned from #ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> why were you last allowed in
<_anthonyc> I have no idea
<_anthonyc> I've always been in there, helping ppl, but now banned
<Jack_Sparrow> Were you using this nice or another?
<Jack_Sparrow> nick
<_anthonyc> and I don't recall ever getting banned, either
<_anthonyc> _anthonyc
<_anthonyc> my IP is DHCP, so I don't know
<Seeker`> @whoami
<_anthonyc> @whoami
<_anthonyc> ?
<_anthonyc> and I don't see how that terminal command will help...
<Jack_Sparrow> Sunday Sept 7th by Flannel
<_anthonyc> what?
<_anthonyc> that was yesterday?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-09-09
<_anthonyc> I was only in #winehq #macosx and #java helping yesterday
<_anthonyc> now there was a stink in ##club-ubuntu , but I hate that channel and I don't have any reason to ever go in there again
<Jack_Sparrow> HE would not have done it without reason..  I can check the logs.
<_anthonyc> but thats no reason to kick me from #ubuntu
<_anthonyc> yeah what is his reasoning
<Jack_Sparrow> Disruption in one channel can lead to getting banned in several
<_anthonyc> it was disruption against ME, so I left and now no #ubuntu for me
<Jack_Sparrow> Many ops monitor many channels
<Jack_Sparrow> YOu need to wait for Flannel to review it.
<_anthonyc> well can I only be able to access #ubuntu and not the off-topics then?
<_anthonyc> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel  are you available?
<Jack_Sparrow> LEts see if he is around
<_anthonyc> I just PM'd him, he's away
<Jack_Sparrow> away for you is not necessarilly away for me.
<_anthonyc> oh ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Lets give him some time to review this for/with you..  If unresolved, myself or someone else can step in and look it over.
<_anthonyc> ok
<_anthonyc> I'd like to help others in #ubuntu too, but if not I guess I'll just stick to the others
<nalioth> _anthonyc: a little patience goes a long way
<_anthonyc> I'll be around. you can find me in #winehq-social if you need me.
<Jack_Sparrow> BAns seldom are long lasting.. but there are a few exceptions
<_anthonyc> any update on my sit?
<jrib> @btlogin
<jrib> <_anthonyc> well put some lube on it and see if that help.
<jrib> <_anthonyc> ? dammit wrong channel!
<jrib> I'm guessing that's why _anthonyc
<_anthonyc> ? yeah that was like one time
<_anthonyc> and a genuine mistake
<_anthonyc> anyway I've got my hands tied in other support channels
<ubottu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (Django_Newbie)
<soundray> Anybody up?
<soundray> We just had Django_Newbie insult someone for asking a legitimate question. Is no one here?
<soundray> This guy is spamming with profanity now
<ubottu> unop called the ops in #ubuntu (Django_Newbie)
<_anthonyc> the ops are dead
<soundray> No, action has been taken now, thanks Pici
<Pici> :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, compu73rg33k said: !ubottu "link is not ready"
<jrib> what?
<Flannel> jussi01: What's up?
<Flannel> er, Jack... hmm, not here.
<Flannel> Oh.  Ah.
<Flannel> How do I invite someone?
<Flannel> nevermind
<Flannel> !jaunty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jaunty
<Flannel> !jaunty is <reply> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for the Ubuntu release after Intrepid Ibex, due out in April of 2009.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Flannel
<Flannel> !jaunty =~ s/due out in/scheduled for/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Flannel
<Flannel> Love you too, ubot5`
<_anthonyc> Flannel in here?
<Flannel> _anthonyc: Yep
<_anthonyc> what did you want to discuss?
<Flannel> _anthonyc: Why do you think you're banned from #ubuntu?
<_anthonyc> either b/c of an argument I didn't start in ##club-ubuntu or an accidental message meant for another channel that contained subject matter probably not appropriate for #ubuntu
<Flannel> _anthonyc: It has nothing to do with non ubuntu channels.
<_anthonyc> ok, then what?
<Flannel> _anthonyc: so yes, your latter answer was correct.  The whole lube comments.
<_anthonyc> oh. yeah I keep like 15 tabs open in chatzilla, and the lettering on them gets real... well... small
<_anthonyc> and therefore hard to read when carrying on several conversations at one time
<Flannel> You should switch to a client that allows you to participate safely in that many channels then.
<Flannel> _anthonyc: However, you did it a number of times, and in both #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<_anthonyc> chatzilla is the only one I know, and I usually don't have that problem
<Flannel> _anthonyc: and then your apologise contained profanity, twice at that.
<Flannel> Or, four times rather, that I saw.
<Flannel> Two in each channel, and at the same time.
<_anthonyc> you mean like, "oh sh*t wrong channel"?
<Flannel> Mhmm.
<_anthonyc> yeah, the multiple times is because its an ongoing gag in the channel it was meant for, obviously very off-topic and "unrated"
<_anthonyc> but when I'm not horsing around like that I help people in numerous channels, one of which is #ubuntu
<Flannel> _anthonyc: Then I suggest you get a client that will allow you to participate in channels with gags like that and ubuntu channels at the same time.
<_anthonyc> like chatzilla?
<_anthonyc> I just have to be more careful of which channel it is
<Flannel> since, randomly changing channels and hoping to get "the right one" is a bad plan.
<_anthonyc> it wasn't randomly changing the channel, it was mistaking one tab for another, especially when I am used to them being in one place, before one gets closed and they "shift"
<_anthonyc> help on the left, off-topic on the right...
<Flannel> _anthonyc: Alright, I know that feeling, but do try and be more careful in the future.  If that means getting a client that'll show you more of the channel name, or whatever else.
<_anthonyc> I will if it gets too bad, or even keep 2 WINDOWS open instead of tabs
<_anthonyc> but I won't be in there to help until wednesday anyway
<Flannel> _anthonyc: Whatever you have to do.  Anyway, you're unbanned in #ubuntu.  Thanks for having this chat.
<_anthonyc> appreciate it.
<Flannel> _anthonyc: also, if soemthing like this does happen in the future, try to apologise without the swearing.  No need to compound the disturbance :)
<_anthonyc> alright. duly noted. :)
<jussi01> la de da...
<Myrtti> Oj
<Myrtti> Morgon
<bazhang> oy
<cook63> Un Saluto a Tutte Le Anime!
<cook63> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jussi01> ok then...
<jpds> weirdness++;
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<ubottu> kindofabuzz called the ops in #ubuntu (Angelina24)
<jussi01> well I guess that was answered for us
<jussi01> [13:55:52] <-- Angelina24 (i=sss@host68.190-137-205.telecom.net.ar) has quit (K-lined)
<gnomefreak> who klined angelina24?
<jussi01> where is .ar anyway?
<Myrtti> argentian
<Myrtti> argentina, even
<gnomefreak> jussi01: its es-ar
<gnomefreak> anyone have nvidia 173 drivers and can show me thier xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> she isnt kilined
<gnomefreak> or has gotten around it
<gnomefreak> she just pm'ed me
<jussi01> call the staff?
<jpds> Did I just /remove the wrong person?
<gnomefreak> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<Myrtti> jpds: you did
 * gnomefreak thought jpds was staff for some reason
<jpds> PMed and said sorry to omar.
<tomaw> It should be gone now.
 * jussi01 hugs tomaw
<gnomefreak> thanks tomaw if you are talking about angelinia(sp)
 * gnomefreak found a script to generate a nvidia log file ;)
<gnomefreak> s/found/told to run it
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<jussi01> *free hugs*
<Myrtti> there is no such thing as a free hug
<Myrtti> if I get one free hug from you now, I'll end up helping you with some silly thing :-P
<jussi01> Myrtti: you will end up helping me with that thing anyway... soo the hug is free...
<jussi01> :D
<Myrtti> true
<Pici> Thats an interesting definition of free
 * Myrtti hugs and pinches
<jussi01> awww. thats not very nice...
 * Myrtti grins
 * Myrtti yawns again
 * jussi01 tickles...
<jussi01> (I win!)
<Myrtti> :-<
 * jpds needs a host for ubot5.
<jussi01> uh oh...
<jpds> On the 15th, my current host will go.
<pleia2> jpds: link to what is required to host one?
<pleia2> the ubuntu-us-pa linode can probably host it
<jussi01> err, wasnt he banned?
<jussi01> [15:26:07] --> bigfuzzyjesus (n=bigfuzzy@unaffiliated/bigfuzzyjesus) has joined #ubuntu
<jussi01> [15:26:07] <`EJ> \\'elcome ßack bigfuzzyjesus
<jpds> pleia2: Packages are: supybot, python-tzdata, python-soappy.
<jpds> Oh, and python-apt.
<pleia2> jpds: oh, no problem then
<jpds> My SSH key is on LP.
<jussi01> python-sqlite  also I think
<pleia2> hm, python-tzdata ?
<jpds> That too.
<jpds> s/data//
<pleia2> jpds: jpds@ubuntupennsylvania.org
<jpds> Prefect.
<jpds> pleia2: Is there no rsync on the server? :)
<pleia2> it's very slimmed down for ease of administration ;) I'll install it
<pleia2> there you go
<jpds> pleia2: Perfect. Many thanks!
<pleia2> jpds: welcome :)
<jpds> Only now we've killed nal.
<Pici> jpds: you're too fast ;)
<jpds> "14:10:49 < ~seller> any one who want to buy iphone or nokia pm me pls..." - that guy sounds so familiar.
<jpds> Pici: Don't think, feel.
<W1MNK> Please test me
<Pici> W1MNK: Did you read the entire topic in the channel you were forwarded to?
<W1MNK> Yes. I have changed port to 8001
<Pici> What about the part where it says to type    test me   in the channel?
<W1MNK> I did that. There was no response.
<Pici> W1MNK: ah, I see, hold still for a moment, you may see a weird message from me, thats the test.
<W1MNK> k, thx
<Pici> W1MNK: Okay, you look like you pass, let me remove the forward.
<W1MNK> thank you
<Pici> You're all set, have a nice day.
<W1MNK> Thx again. U have a nice day as well.
<Pici> Floodbot1 isnt in the channel :/
<Pici> nor online.
 * Myrtti sighs
<Pici> Myrtti: How are you today?
<Myrtti> Better
<Myrtti> Virtually painfree
<Pici> Thats good
<Myrtti> Just some stiffness left
<Myrtti> I was a bit sceptic on those meds but they seem to work
<Myrtti> And they should, before gov compensation over 2 a pop
<Myrtti> No, actually slightly less than 2
<Pici> 2 what? The symbol isnt coming through here on puTTY
<Myrtti> Euros
<Tm_T> it was borked euro
<Tm_T> €
<Myrtti> Prolly cause of mirggi
<Tm_T> aye
<Pici> Ah
<Myrtti> Stupid piece of crud software
<Myrtti>  ill have to poke snuxie again to make me a proper client
<Seeker`> Myrtti: why are you stiff?
<Myrtti> Still  same old back aches, Ive had a relapse the past week
<Seeker`> :(
<Myrtti> Was so bad yesterday my leg gave up under me because of the pain
<Seeker`> :O
<Pici> Yeah, I think I'll go with that too instead of a wordy reply    :O
<Tm_T> hmm, I saw nalioth in IRC
<Myrtti> Tm_T: nooooohhh? really????
<Seeker`> bazhang: how can we help you?
<benzss> afternoon chaps, any chance i can be unbanned from #ubuntu?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: yes, really (;)
<benzss> i think i was banned for swearing but i was kind of drunk and annoyed with flash so y'know...
<Tm_T> benzss: no, being drunk is not an excuse (:)
<Seeker`> benzss: who banned you?
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<benzss> Seeker`: i don't remember
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<benzss> it was a few days ago
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Tm_T> hmm
<Myrtti> jrib
<Seeker`> bt wont let me log in
<bazhang> Seeker`, hi
<Myrtti> Seeker`: login first
<jpds> Are we going to @login, @btlogin flood the channel every time someone comes in?
<Myrtti> then btlogin
<Myrtti> no
 * Myrtti gives jpds a lollipop
<Myrtti> (I've just reorganized my irssi windows and can't find ubottu anywhere so it's easier and faster to wake him up and hilight me)
<Seeker`> bazhang: hi
<Seeker`> bazhang: bad tab complete before
<jpds> Seeker`: You mistabbed the wrong person ;-)
<bazhang> Seeker`, guessing you mis-tab completed :)
<benzss> oh it was jrib, fwiw
<benzss> rings a bell anyway but i could be wrong
<bazhang> argh
<Pici> bazhang: soundray?
<bazhang> Pici, martiini/nox/etc
<ubottu> In ubottu, Martiini said: Hi! is greeting in english
<bazhang> that went well.
<Pici> Did you talk to him?
<bazhang> aye.
<bazhang> called me the leader of post-weimar germany before quitting.
<Myrtti> how wonderful
<Myrtti> my coshame extends to estonians, and I feel a compulsive need to apologize his behaviour
<bazhang> should have taken action much earlier. my bad.
<Myrtti> oh my dear god ubuntu is sometimes so stupid
<Myrtti> I decided to add Finnish into my xubuntu languages
<Myrtti> now this piece of crud installs Openoffice, because it's one of the dependencies of the language packages
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Dave2> fun
 * Myrtti huggles everyone
<Seeker`> \o/
 * jussi01 has a job in helsinki lad de da de da de da :D :D :D :D :D :D :D
<Myrtti> haha
<jussi01> Actually, its an entension of my contract. :)
<Myrtti> I should learn how to be more unfriendly to people
<Myrtti> I'm way too nice
<jussi01> no, I like you being nice :)
<Myrtti> I bet you and all my other cyberstalkers agree
<Myrtti> s/you and//
<Tm_T> jussi01: congrats!
<Seeker`> congrats jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<Tm_T> I wonder what job I can find for myself to do in side of school and family...
<jussi01> thanks Seeker` Tm_T
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> the painkillers are wearing out
 * Tm_T gives painkilling hug for Myrtti 
<ubottu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu (tomfratelli)
 * Myrtti yawns
 * Seeker` prods
<Myrtti> OY!
<Seeker`> O
 * Seeker` looks innocent
<jussi01> Seeker`: you never look innocent...
<Seeker`> why not?
<Myrtti> my homeserver makes a funny noise
<jussi01> Seeker`: you always look guilty... cause most of the time you are :P
<Seeker`> :(
<jussi01> Seeker`: just playing :P
<Myrtti> I'd really not want to use money on a new home server >___<
<Seeker`> ?
<Tm_T> ok, now sleep
<Tm_T> good night kids
<Myrtti> nini
<filo1234> sorry
<ompaul> interesting
<Myrtti> very
<ubottu> topyli called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
#ubuntu-ops 2008-09-10
<jrib> Myrtti: don't hesitate to remove one of my bans if you think it should be removed.  I'll mark any ban I feel needs my input with a comment
<jrib> (I just read the scrollback on benzss)
<jrib> benzss: do you understand why you were banned?
<benzss> ye
<jrib> benzss: will it happen again?
<benzss> no
<benzss> i've fixed flash now
<jrib> !guidelines > benzss
<ubottu> benzss, please see my private message
<jrib> benzss: k, make sure you read those.  After you are done, I'll remove the ban
<benzss> rgr
<jdong> rgr? I feel so old.
<Pici> rgr that
<mneptok> srsly rgr tht
 * Flannel wonders where all the vowels have gone.  Web Two Point Oh certainly isn't taking all of their time.
<jdong> Flannel: it's a new compression scheme. I believe you need the Inverse Deleted Consonants Transform (iDCT) to decode the words....
<jdong> wow these signal processing classes have corrupted me.
<Flannel> Ah.
<Flannel> Don't be silly.
<mneptok> please tell me the acronym is pronounced "I dicked"
<mneptok> "iDCT around with that a bit."
<Flannel> mneptok: I suppose it could be, but that wasn't the point.  It was a play on the real IDCT, Inverse Discrete Cosine Transform.
<Flannel> But, that does fit will indeed.
<Flannel> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<mneptok> !fail
<ubottu> FAILZ!
<jdong> :)
<jdong> Flannel: another EE nerd :)
<mneptok> jdong: you going to the GNOME Boston Summit?
<jdong> mneptok: when is it?
<mneptok> jdong: Oct 11-13, MIT
<jdong> mneptok: do I need to do anything fancy to get in?
<mneptok> jdong: http://live.gnome.org/Boston2008
<mneptok> jdong: you have to wear a Borat style mankini
<jdong> mneptok: err I probably won't do that, but I might stop by :)
<jdong> depending on how courseload proceeds by then
<mneptok> jdong: i'll be in the area the week prior, and am going to see if Mako wants to arrange a playdate
<mneptok> (i'll also be @ the summit)
<jdong> mneptok: cool lemme know if anything happens; I'd be interested in a playdate too :)
<mneptok> awshumz
<Debanman> Can someone here kline me
<Debanman> ?
<Debanman> Hello anyone here
<Flannel> Debanman: I told you to come here so you'd stop asking in #ubuntu, no one who is capable of doing it is in #ubuntu and not in here.
<Debanman> Wel kline me then
<Debanman> Fucking ban me
<Debanman> ?
<Debanman> u now a ban
<Flannel> What an odd character
<jussi01> Ill say
<jussi01> oh and Moins!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, hunter551 said: ubottu the problem is i've already configured the modem and would prefer not to touch that
<jussi01> !bot > hunter551
<Flannel> ikonia: He's being offtopic.
<ikonia> oh
<ikonia> what project is thsi ?
<ikonia> this ?
<Flannel> ikonia: for -marketing, feel free to call him on it in #u, as it really shouldn't be discussed there.
<Myrtti> who what where
<ikonia> Flannel: I was curious myself
<Flannel> Myrtti: Colonel Mustard, in the Study, with the Candlestick
<ikonia> it's always professor plum
<Myrtti> I will not play with you guys anymore since you're being mean.
<Myrtti> MEANIES!
<Flannel> Myrtti: why? because I got it right on a blind guess with only one clue?
<Flannel> Myrtti: you're needed in #u
<Myrtti> I don't really use emacs that much
<Myrtti> *really*
<Flannel> more than the rest of us!
<Myrtti> perhaps coffee would keep desperation away
<pleia2> coffee++
<Pici> mrrr
<Myrtti> new italian roast
<jdong> sounds great
<Myrtti> aha
<Myrtti> has moo_cow had a cloak before?
<jdong> no
<jdong> he's always been block5.gvtc.com or something
<Myrtti> was just thinking...
<Myrtti> if I set a ban on the hostmask he trolled/trolling from (  [go_beep_yourself] (n=chris@cpe-70-120-93-94.satx.res.rr.com) will it  ban his cloak as well?
<Myrtti> that's from #freenode
<jdong> whoa that's a new hostmask too
<jdong> never seen him from res.rr.com
<Tm_T> jussi01: hi ho
<jrib> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<jrib> stupid bugs
<Pici> augh
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> problems with msn
<Pici> yep
<Tm_T> glad I don't care, it works for me enough
<Myrtti> I don't care either, but just so you know
<Tm_T> Myrtti: yeah, ops are hc-msn users (;
 * Myrtti larts Tm_T 
<Tm_T> but they ARE!
<Myrtti> so you know that there will be lots of questions about it on the channels
<Tm_T> true, hmmm!
<mneptok> "Thanks you for choosing Microsoft products and services. Come again!" </apu>
<Myrtti> apparently it's fixed now
<Tm_T> Myrtti: it isn't
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<Myrtti> see how much I care
<Tm_T> I just hope there will be a time me not knowing about MSN servers...
<jpds> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<jpds> #ubuntu needs some looking at.
<Tm_T> jpds: yes?
<jpds> Tm_T: Nevermind, Pici muted the offender.
<Tm_T> ah, roger
<Pici> ompaul: Blah in #ubuntu-offtopic is WastePotato.  Is he still supposed to be banned, BT is confusing me.
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul> yes he is
<ompaul> let me enjoy that for a moment
<Tm_T> har
<ompaul> Pici, I told him a week
<ompaul> it is now going to be another week ohh well
<ompaul> Pici, it is blueyonder which I don't think is BT
<ompaul> but it could be
<Pici> ompaul: I meant BT as in bantracker, not the telecom.
<ompaul> Pici, ohh, my provider is btireland .....
<ompaul> interesting name origins hehe
<LjL> Pici: well, both track the stuff you say
<ompaul> LjL, have some tin foil
<ompaul> ;-)
<ompaul> you are right but have some anyway
<LjL> ompaul: we don't do that anymore, they could be used to locate us by radar
<ompaul> LjL, and NO ONE TOLD ME!
<Tm_T> sorry guys...
<ompaul> Tm_T, for not telling me, were you afraid someone would spot you talking with me? ;-)
<Tm_T> ompaul: nah, I just pasted forward your tinfoil conversation to our local EFF channel
<ompaul> hahahahaha
<Tm_T> I found it appropriate
<ompaul> and the others thought ?
<ompaul> you have to share the humour
<Tm_T> I think I silenced them... I guess they're taking off all tinfoil
<ompaul> ahahahahaa
<ompaul> evil
<Myrtti> hihihihihihi
 * Myrtti giggles loudly
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2846509938/
<stdin> LjL: the bot now should not send a message "<nick> please see my private message" when you include "please see" and either "from ubottu" or "from the bot" in the forward. eg: "!fact > nick  please see PM from the bot" will stop the channel message
<stdin> let me know if it malfunctions or needs tweaking
<Pici> stdin: uh.. I was going to log a bug for this, but maybe I'll just bother you instead.
<Pici> What if the factoid doesnt exist.
<Pici> !404 > stdin
<ubottu> stdin, please see my private message
<stdin> [19:29]<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 404
<Tm_T> haha
<stdin> but that was the previous behaviour (read "not my fault") :)
<Pici> ("okay")
<Pici> Myrtti: ponies!
<stdin> I'll try and fix it though
<Myrtti> PONIES!
<Myrtti> PINK PONIES!
<Tm_T> PONIES!!
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<Myrtti> and EMACS!
<Tm_T> Myrtti: should I show my screenshot here?
<Pici> Myrtti: Whats that thing in/near the notification panel with the rounded bars?
<Myrtti> which one
<Myrtti> either net usage or lmsensors
<Pici> I dont know, I don't recall seeing rounded things ever, is that due to your gtk theme?
 * Myrtti nods
<stdin> ubottu: reload Encyclopedia
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stdin> !404 > Pici
<ubottu> pici, please see my private message
<Myrtti> now if I only could get pink-bliss.el to my emacs
<stdin> umm, try again
<stdin> ubottu: reload Encyclopedia
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stdin> !404 > Pici
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 404
<Pici> :/
<stdin> no /msg this time?
<Pici> No message.
<stdin> fixed :)
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/poni1.png
 * Tm_T hides
<Pici> yay
<Tm_T> I was first!
<ompaul> !404
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 404
<ompaul> Tm_T, that was, well it was, hmm, it, hmmmmmm,
 * ompaul stuck for words
<Myrtti> ihhihihih kyuuuut
<Tm_T> ompaul: yeeees?
<Myrtti> PINK PONIES!
<ompaul> Tm_T, it is, hmmmmmmm, not to be broadcast again, it could hurt someone's eyes ;-)
<Tm_T> ompaul: pardon?
<ompaul> Tm_T, that picture, it hurt my eyes
<ompaul> too much just      tooooo much :)
<ompaul> btw I hate freedom it appears
<ompaul> but anyway
<Tm_T> too much what?
<stdin> oh Pici, I'm working on your bug now
<ompaul> pink and django at the same time :)
<Tm_T> ompaul: haha
<Tm_T> pink django PONY!
<ompaul> pony is not pink
<ompaul> pony is not pink
<Tm_T> django pony is
<ompaul> DANGER WILL ROBINSON
<ompaul> DANGER
<ompaul> Tm_T, and how is that going to help me make a decision if I am going to interlink the offices at layer 2 or stick with current topology
<ompaul> Tm_T, I can has headache
<Tm_T> good (:
<Myrtti> PDNTSPA?
<ompaul> eeeehhhh?
 * Myrtti larts ompaul 
<Myrtti> Those are the OSI layers, silly
<Myrtti> Please Do Not Throw Salami Pizza Away
<Myrtti> Physical Data Network Transport Session Presentation Application
<ompaul> ahhhh
<ompaul> well I tend to think only in terms of IP
<ompaul> cos that is the kind of person I am
<Myrtti> yeah
<ompaul> osi is not free enough?
<ompaul> I don't kwno
<ompaul> know
<Myrtti> and I remember OSI-layers only because of that riddle
<Pici> Which riddle?
<Myrtti> Please Do Not Throw Salami Pizza Away
<Pici> Ah, you mean the mnemonic.
<Myrtti> whatever
<Pici> I knew what you meant
<Pici> Well, I didnt, er, nevermind.
<Myrtti> so.
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<Tm_T> ponies!
<Myrtti> ponies :-)
<Myrtti> and painkillers!
<Tm_T> pink ponies! (:)
<Myrtti> and coffee and cookies
<Tm_T> Myrtti: and Cymba...
<Tm_T> cymbals? who knows (;)
<Pici> Tm_T: What is (:)?
<Tm_T> Pici: it's smiley of mine, Jawas!
<Pici> Tm_T: hehe. I thought it was some sort of thing that your client was turning into an image.
<Pici> but I like jawas
<Tm_T> I do too
<Myrtti> there, now I'm feeling better. Time to feed the pigses, boot up my home server, get more coffee and learn Python
<Tm_T> heh
<Pici> Yay! Python
<Tm_T> Ponies! Django! pink Django Ponies written in Python!
<Myrtti> :-) yes.
 * Tm_T hides
<Pici> Django is confusing.
<Seeker`> nalioth: can you be in the bots channel?
<Tm_T> Pici: hmm, how?
<Pici> Tm_T: I just had issues wrangling it into doing things that I wanted it to do,.
<Tm_T> Pici: that's... ok
<Myrtti> hello _Zeus_, how may we help you
<_Zeus_> nothing's wrong
<_Zeus_> i want to be here if alphakamp starts slandering me
<Tm_T> erp
<_Zeus_> doesn't look like he will
<ompaul> so may I help by pointing you to the topic thanks
<_Zeus_> what about it?
<Myrtti> I should rework my irssi aliases
<Myrtti> _Zeus_: the part about idlers, I presume
<_Zeus_> yeah, well it doesn't say leave
<_Zeus_> it says i might get kicked
<_Zeus_> i'm ok with that
<Myrtti> it would be awfully nice if we wouldn't have to kick
<Myrtti> so we nicely ask
<Myrtti> if you do not have any other issues you'd like to have taken care of here, please leave
<Myrtti> !idle
<_Zeus_> ok
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Tm_T> (:)
<ompaul> wellll l wonder
<Tm_T> 2233.46 < nate_> gay
<Tm_T> and not in a good way that is put
<ompaul> ?
<ompaul> where - lacking context
<Tm_T> just if you see that nick, look closely
<ompaul> they seem to be gone
<Tm_T> good
<ompaul> I am wrong
 * Myrtti puts on her pink piggie velvety pants and pink fluffy socks and goes to clean her apartment
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I wanna see your pink piggies...
<Myrtti> I need music
 * Tm_T hums and drums his belly
<Myrtti> a bit better
<Myrtti> I'm hungry though
<Myrtti> so are the piggies
<nalioth> Myrtti: what's for dinner?
<Myrtti> I don't know...
<Myrtti> I've eaten only muesli today
<Myrtti> not one of my best days this either
<nalioth> i'm sure the pigges appreciate muesli
<Myrtti> they'll get their pellets and chinese cabbage when I'm done with this little cleaning thing I'm having
<Myrtti> I should clean up their cage too
<alphakamp> _Zeus_ in #ubuntu has an attitude problem.  He is very helful but at the same time very patronizing, he gives Ubuntu and linux a bad name. And does not prompt a community atmosphere for #ubuntu
<alphakamp> promote*
<PriceChild> He seems to have been quiet for an hour?
<alphakamp> Yes this conversation was about an hr ago
<alphakamp> I dont expect a result, I wanted to make the comment known.  I really question Ubuntu's community now
<ompaul> <alphakamp> _Zeus_: Well thats good to know, we never did have to reboot to find that out, and if we had we wouldnt have solved anything
<ompaul> <alphakamp> _Zeus_: People would find this channel alot more useful if people like your werent such jack_Ss, Thanks for you help to this point though
<ompaul> alphakamp, it takes two to tango, he offered help you didn't want the help he offered, so you baited him further, nothing to see here move along
<ompaul> alphakamp, anything else?
<alphakamp> Honestly, have you seen the rest of the conversation
<ompaul> yes
<ompaul> you said you were running a production server
<ompaul> and were running ff on it
<alphakamp> I said what if
<ompaul> not a good call
<ompaul> it matters not
<alphakamp> That is my point it does, he doesnt know that prior to that point
<ompaul> you approach a person
<ompaul> you ask
<ompaul> you get an answer
<ompaul> you don't like the answer and suggest the person leave the channel
<ompaul> if you want paid support and a different answer you can if you so wish pay for it
<ompaul> if you want help in the channel you have to accept people may not do things the way you will
<ompaul> so -- is there anything else?
<alphakamp> The point im making is the guy shouldnt assume that I am a complete idiot.
<ompaul> <alphakamp> _Zeus_: Thats not what forums said, but I'll go with that, then the reason firefox wont let me download anything is because ram is full...
<ompaul> so you bait the person
<ompaul> there is more than one way to do most things
<ompaul> your call
<ompaul> if you don't like the forum
<ompaul> that you choose
<ompaul> then you have choices
<ompaul> if the forum had worked
<ompaul> then --- you would not have asked in IRC I think
<alphakamp> The last comment should have read because /tmp is full but thats beside the point now
<alphakamp> I do have choice, choice is Ubuntu'
<alphakamp> priorities are lost in the mess
<alphakamp> so goodbye
<ompaul> and you have a choice about support forums and parties therein
<ompaul> I guess that is that until it appears on some blog
<ompaul> You are being CTCP flooded from ompaul, ignoring *!*@gnewsense/friend/ompaul
<ompaul> hahah
<ompaul> hehehehe
 * ompaul rofl
<Myrtti> tsk
<Myrtti> tsktsk
 * mneptok floods his pants
<mneptok> am i not hot?
<Myrtti> I want my emacs to be pink and I'm too stupid to make emacs use pink-bliss.el :-<
<ompaul> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<soundray> Hi, could you have a look at quaal in #u please (repeated offtopic/spam)
<jussi01> looking
 * Myrtti pokes PriceChild 
<PriceChild> Myrtti: what's up?
<Myrtti> *squeak*
<PriceChild> Yay floodbots are muting again.
<Myrtti> did you manage to get things with the fridge fixed?
<PriceChild> hehe, yeah its on the fridge now i believe
<PriceChild> i also sent out an apology
 * Myrtti checks her google cal
<Myrtti> I don't understand what's wrong with my google cal
<Myrtti> it doesn't show up fridge at all
<ompaul> took quall to pm
<ompaul> no reply as yet
<jussi01> ompaul: thanks.
<PriceChild> Myrtti: tomorrow?
<Myrtti> so I see
<Myrtti> and CC next week on Tuesday
<Myrtti> do you know if the IRC council will be on the agenda then?
<PriceChild> The council stuff is waiting on me sorry, I'll get my act together asap. I doubt it will need to wait for a cc meeting.
<Myrtti> damn - atleast orage and my super leet bash script can manage the fridge calendars
<Myrtti> I wonder what it is with fridge calendar and gcal
<Pici> Myrtti: I tried getting them to sync months ago, I eventually gave up.  I think theres a bug logged somewhere about it.
<Myrtti> and hell - ORAGE IS COOL!
<Myrtti> when has this app evolved into this?!
<Myrtti> this is so wicked
<soundray> ompaul, jussi01: thanks for your help
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Edel_RSX said: !42 is the answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe and mostly everything
#ubuntu-ops 2008-09-11
<lizzie> Currently ubottu can be told to private message someone who is not in the channel.  Why is this?
<Seeker`> shouldn't it be able to?
<lizzie> I don't think so.  Somebody who doesn't even share a channel with the bot should not have to worry about being annoyed by it.
<lizzie> More urgently, does it do anything to prevent factoids to be sent to nickserv, chanserv, etc?
<Seeker`> so should someone not in a channel with another user "not have to worry about being annoyed by" them?
<lizzie> because an unlucky factoid could cause a security vulnerability, like if any factoids start with "unlink" or something
<lizzie> Seeker`: I would argue that PMs from users are different from PMs from bots.
<lizzie> Seeker`: A bot is there to help me when I need it.  I see no reason a bot should initiate a conversation.
<Seeker`> the bot doesn't automatically PM someone, a user has to tell it to PM someone
<stdin> lizzie: it always prefixes the message with "<person> wants you to know, ...". so you know who it's from and it can't do anything with nick/chanserv
<lizzie> stdin: good point, I didn't think of that
 * lizzie wonders if the nickname "unlink" is in use on freenode
<Seeker`> lizzie: what is the problem with "unlink"?
<lizzie> Seeker`: sorry, I meant "ungroup"
<lizzie> See, someone could log in as "ungroup", and then ask the bot to PM a factoid to nickserv.
<lizzie> which would then attempt to drop every word in the factoid as a nickname, possibly including the bot's own name in several factoids.
<Myrtti> doesn't it still need a password?
<stdin> apparently not
<stdin> !fixed > lizzie
<ubottu> lizzie, please see my private message
<Seeker`> group just links additional nicknames to the account
<Seeker`> ungroup will drop associated nicknames, but not the original account
<lizzie> stdin: er, should have messaged you in this channel
<lizzie> stdin: I can still get private messages sent to people who aren't here.
<stdin> PMs to another channel are still on, I don't see the point in disabling it (it's a useful feature)
<Seeker`> lizzie: telling the bot to send messages to people who aren't in channels is potentially useful
<stdin> but it'll surround the nick with < and >
<lizzie> stdin: Ah, I see, that does help security then
<stdin> we often use '!bot > user' from here when someone in, say #ubuntu, starts speaking to the bot as if it's a person
<stdin> it saves channel spam and is a little less embarrassing to the user
<mneptok> like someone whispering "you're fat" at the opera.
 * mneptok has no idea what that means
<lizzie> stdin: I can't imagine how it could possibly not be embarassing :P
<lizzie> !bot >lizzie
<ubottu> lizzie, please see my private message
 * lizzie considers PMing people and claiming to be a bot next time they try to hit on me on IRC
<mneptok> "365 Ways to Enhacne Your Love Life"
<mneptok> nothing says "love life" like acne.
<Myrtti> now my cv is almost done
<Myrtti> nini kids
<jrib> who is this HostMark guy?  He is annoying
<jrib> HostMark | I will do don't worry, im here to make sure chat runs
<jrib>                      smoothly and nicely :)
<elky_work> mneptok: acne scars might be an improvement for some
<Flannel> anyone awake with -ot ops?
<mneptok> Flannel: aye
 * mneptok commutes
<mneptok> bbiab
<bazhang> :)
<Flannel> Alright, anyone else?
<nalioth> Flannel: yes?
 * nalioth looks at the time stamps and hopes there's still not a problem . . .
<Flannel> nalioth: not anymore, nope.
<elky_work> looking at the channel would have been useful too
<Flannel> elky_work: Hmmm?
<elky_work> than looking at the time stamp and hoping someone'd give the green light
<nalioth> yeah, i typed before i looked
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, magnetron said: !want is <reply> DO NOT WANT
<ubottu> Daisuke_Ido called the ops in #kubuntu (freeRag)
<nalioth> DO NOT WANT
 * Madpilot wonders when ubottu replaced nalioth's brain
<nalioth> Madpilot:  what are you, kidding? ubottu IS my brain MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Madpilot> must be interesting, having a brain lots of people can edit :)
<elky_work> it was more interesting when s/lots of people/everyone/
<jussi01> @reload Encyclopedia
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> !info acroread medibuntu
<stdin> !info acroread medibuntu | jussi01
<ubottu> jussi01: acroread (source: acroread): Adobe Reader - binary files - Medibuntu package. In component non-free, is extra. Version 8.1.2.su1-0.0medibuntu0.8.04.1 (medibuntu), package size 28851 kB, installed size 72172 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<jussi01> :D
<SlimG> I accidentaly submitted the factoid-request "norsk" to ubot5, please ignore the request, sorry for the inconvenience
<jussi01> SlimG: no probs :)
<jussi01> SlimG: anything else we can do for you?
<SlimG> No, I'm pleased :) thanks jussi01
<jussi01> SlimG: could I ask you to please take note of /topic then? :)
<jussi01> !idle | SlimG
<ubottu> SlimG: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<SlimG> I got to get better at reading topics
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (panhack (Spamming his website - Did the same thing yesterday))
<SlimG> Is there a system for translating the factoid-bots into ex.: norwegian ?
<SlimG> s/factoid-bots/factoid-db/
<jussi01> SlimG: usually its done manually - some locos run their own bots.
<jussi01> SlimG: the bot source is available if you want to "roll your own"
<SlimG> mkay, thanks for your help, again :)
<Myrtti> if only supybot would use gettext...
<Myrtti> or if there would be a way to translate the messages into gettext format and back
<SlimG> If I were to setup a norwegian factoid-bot on #ubuntu-no, Do you provide a server to run the bot on? or do we need to setup the bot on our own server?
<Myrtti> you do need to get your own server as ours runs on our personal servers too
<SlimG> mkay
<Myrtti> jussi01: do you still have Laku&Aleksi&Tuhina -video up in the net?
<jussi01> hrm
<Myrtti> or should I host it?
<Myrtti> I can, if you don't mind
<jussi01> Myrtti: http://jussi01.com/upload/uploads/20080628-130935-19062008015.mp4
<jussi01> Had to find it again
<Myrtti> and I found it too with the logs :-D
<jussi01> !botclone > SlimG
<soundray> Is something wrong with ubottu? It doesn't seem to respond to /msg
<Pici> works for me.
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Pici> Did you just try a bunch of invalid commands in a row?
<Pici> hrm.
<Pici> !find vimtutor
<ubottu> File vimtutor found in Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others)
<jussi01> I should really change that message...
<jussi01> lol
<Pici> :)
<jussi01> @search encyclopedia
<ubottu> supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia, supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.public, supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.database, supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.packagelookup, supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.relaychannel, supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.notfoundmsg, supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.prefixchar, supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.searchorder, supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.datadir, supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.aptdir, (1 more message)
<jussi01> @config  supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.notfoundmsg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about %s
<jussi01> hrm
<Myrtti> !search vimtutor
<ubottu> Found: vimtutor
<Pici> >:(
<Pici> oh, wait, thats !search, not !find
<jussi01> yeah
<jussi01> stdin: any ideas?
<jrib> the bot responds to me, stilly doing it soundray?
<nalioth> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Myrtti> pft
<Myrtti> you're silly bunch
<jussi01> oh shaddup you :P
<Myrtti> I love you all
<jrib> we had two visitors preaching gentoo in #ubuntu today by the way
<Myrtti> the more silly you are, the more I love you
<soundray> jrib: I was giving it the wrong triggers apparently. It won't respond to either 'source' or 'help', even once the private chat is open.
<Myrtti> http://icanhascheezburger.com/2007/05/10/life-is-not-fair/ ♥
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, soundray said: ubottu, no, en =~ s/english/English/
<soundray> :)
<Myrtti> !en ~= /english/English/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Pici> nooo, they be takin my karot
<soundray> Oh, so it's that way round
<nalioth> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<nalioth> hmmm
<Pici> jrib: I have him in PM. His ident is root, they have that banned.
<jrib> ah
<soundray> jrib: ubottu factoids for "help" and "source" appear to exist, but they are empty
<Myrtti> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Myrtti> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Myrtti> hm?
<jrib> soundray: when I ask ubottu in a pm he gives me supybot responses (maybe because I am registered with ubottu?)
<jrib> My source is at http://supybot.com/   for example is what I get for "source"
<jrib> soundray: !source   seems to work in a query with him though
<Pici> soundray: help is also a supybot command.  Use !help if you mean to invoke the factoid.
<Pici> same with !search
<soundray> I see, that explains it. Thank you!
<nomoa> hi, I changed my connection port to 8001, but I'm still banned from #ubuntu
<jrib> nomoa: did you ask the bots to test you?
<nomoa> no?
<jrib> nomoa: it should tell you how to do so in the wiki page the topic links you to
<jrib> or in the actual topic even
<nomoa> ah ok, please forgive me... sorry :)
<jrib> no problem nomoa
<ubottu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (hal_v2 abuse)
<ikonia> done it
<soundray> Myrtti: direct personal insults should lead to a kickban in my view
<ikonia> soundray: got the eye on him
<Myrtti> soundray: not all of the users are knowledgeable in the code of conduct and what's expected of them. it's always a good idea to mediate before kickbanning, which may result into escalating the situation instead of calming it down
<ikonia> although it should be noted he's been banned before
<Myrtti> true
<ikonia> he seems good now
<Myrtti> but I prefer to give the users who misbehave enough slack rope to hang themselves, if they feel like it - or to save themselves
<ikonia> it was a rude off the cuff comment, just seemed better to see if he was a genuine issue or a slip of the tounge in frustation
<Flannel> Always better to kick once in warning before a ban.  Warning shot across the bow, so to speak.
<Myrtti> and even better to ask to stop before kicking, in my opinion
<ikonia> I asked - he stopped
 * Myrtti huggles ikonia 
 * ikonia returns to the recording studio
<ikonia> laters
<ikonia> actually, it's raining, so maybe not
<nalioth> society is already breaking down here
<nalioth> good manners are the first to go
<jussi01> nalioth: society already broke down a long time ago...
<stdin> jussi01: to fix !find (file search, not package search) I think it needs a restart :/
<jussi01> :/
<nalioth> jussi01: no, we're having a hurricane here
<nalioth> and the media has society wound up really tight
<jussi01> nalioth: ahh, yeah, you are in southern usa iirc
<nalioth> jussi01: i am in Houston, Texas.
<jussi01> yep
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Pici> hmm
<Pici> I wonder if renaming @search to something may be a good idea.  Or maybe I'm just the only one that searches for stuff on the bot.
<Pici> because you dont need to use the prefix in /msg
<jussio1> Pici: but if you do use the prefix, then you are fine
<Pici> jussio1: yep
<Pici> Thats why I said 'I wonder', instead of harshly demanding it.
<jussio1> hehe...
<jussio1> harsh demands get directed to /dev/null
<stdin> Pici: @search is built-in to supybot, so that would be non-trivial
<Pici> stdin: as is the rename command
<Pici> @help rename
<ubottu> (rename <plugin> <command> <new name>) -- Renames <command> in <plugin> to the <new name>.
<Pici> Or are you saying that its not a command that you can even rename?
<stdin> you know, I've never tried ;)
<stdin> ok, that actually does work
 * stdin give Pici the "Pointing out something which should be obvious to stdin but wasn't for some reason" award :D
<Pici> yay
<stdin> ubottu: rename Config search csearch
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stdin> there we go
<Pici> Thanks :)
<Pici> PriceChild: I should have asked him those questions before, I guess I assumed too much.
<PriceChild> Pici: If I had a penny for all the times "I could have...".
<Pici> It may be prudent to keep an eye on Martiini in #ubuntu-devel.  He was muted in #ubuntu the other day for being generally abusive, see the ban on 80-235-33-239-dsl.mus.estpak.ee in the bantracker.  I need to do some deadline stuff for work, otherwise I'd watch myself.
<jussi01> someone with access may want to look into #ubuntu+1 Pici?
<PriceChild> jussi01: No need for access to do something about it.
<jussi01> PriceChild: you are correct of course. :)
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (Martiini)
<PriceChild> ignoring martiini, seeing if he gives up
<PriceChild> asked gnea do the same
 * PriceChild sighs
<PriceChild> he even agreed to it... then gave him more attention
<unfo> hi all, could you please kick or ban Martiini from #ubuntu for language
<stdin> we are watching, please just ignore him for now
<unfo> btw Martiini mentions they "always get banned"... odd... why does a single ban not work?
<unfo> stdin: ok
<PriceChild> unfo: I don't know if he has been banned for not.
<PriceChild> unfo: he was also complaining whilst not being banned.
<PriceChild> unfo: he *wanted* to be banned
<danbh_family> If I may say so, Gnea can be an arrogant prick
<stdin> danbh_family: there's no need for that
<danbh_family> well, he uses ubottu to intimidate people, and Martiini was just scared
<stdin> scary, ubottu? who knew
<unfo> which ubottu factoids are intimidating?
<unfo> maybe they should be changed
<stdin> I don't think any are, unless anyone can point out the one(s)
<stdin> all I saw used was !offtopic
<stdin> oh, and !language
<PriceChild> accused of using ubottu to intimidate
<PriceChild> not necessarily that ubottu is intimidating
 * jussi01 cant sleep
<stdin> try watching snooker, that always puts me to sleep ;)
<PriceChild> jussi01: probably because of the guilt after trying to pretend you're an aussie for so long
<jussi01> PriceChild: heheh... Im still an aussie
<jussi01> PriceChild: you finished doing what you said you would? :D
<PriceChild> If its what I think it is, I'm afraid its still waiting on me I believe.
<PriceChild> But I'm almost done.
<jussi01> great :)
<jussi01> unfo: anything else we can help you with?
<jussi01> !idle | unfo
<ubottu> unfo: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Myrtti> hi folks
<Myrtti> anything intresting going on?
<jussi01> Myrtti: bed you. :P
<Myrtti> am in bed
<Myrtti> shuddup
<Myrtti> oh oh
<Myrtti> damn, now I forgot, no wait
<Myrtti> YAY I've got my 770 back!
<Mez> w00t
<Mez> got my phone back finally.
<jdong> haha, Picipod
<Myrtti> makes me think of butterflies
<Myrtti> and POKEMON!
<Picipod> I'm actually on Mibbit. but the nick is on my account
<ompaul> Mez, where you been the last couple of weeks
<ompaul> Picipod, get back into the factory
<Picipod> Yes sir!
<ompaul> so you has two identities me seez
 * ompaul dances the dance of the bewildered
<Picipod> Yeah, I don't feel like downloading puTTY on my Dad's computer
<jdong> :)
<ompaul> 45k?
<Mez> ompual, started a new job - been trying to get back into the swing of working night shifts, been extremely busy, and this is like - the first spare time I've really had (after spending about 3 hours putting all 200 phone numbers back in my phone manually, because samsung PC studio didnt want to import the csv it created.
<ompaul> ohh
<ompaul> enjoying it?
<Mez> Samsung PC Studio?
<ompaul> work
 * ompaul tickles Mez under chin gotcha
<Mez> yes and no. It's the same old shit, but for some reason - this place I actually seem to be able to talk to people.
<Mez> Whereas the last time I did this job I'd sit on my break with 4 other people and just get ignored... :(
<ompaul> ack
 * Mez shrugs. So I'm enjoying it.
<Mez> Though... to be fair ... right now - I've just remembered I bought "watchmen" earlier... wanna go and read it
<Picipod> Mez: Its quite good, but time flies if you try to read it all in one sitting ;)
<ompaul> Mez, enjoy it all
<ompaul> cheers
 * Myrtti goes back to watch anime
<Mez> Picipod, well, I had to buy it, cause it's the new cover version
<Mez> I tell you what though - the movie looks amazing ;)
<Mez> I'm so going to go see that at the iMax
<Mez> ompaul, enjoy it all? work? or watchmen ?
<ompaul> all
<ompaul> no point in having any of it bad
<Myrtti> smells oddly like cocoa butter... hmm
<ompaul> TiredWolf, your a howl - after the day I had today this is as bad as it gets :)
<ompaul> you're sorry
<ompaul> ahhh no I is sorry
<ompaul> arrrrrrrr
 * ompaul head desks
<TiredWolf> Ompaul: the english language is hating you
<ompaul> TiredWolf, that and I need about 48 hours sleep :)
<Mez> ... per day
<ompaul> heh
<ompaul> cd /home/time
<ompaul> cd day
<ompaul> ls
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul> cd ..
<TiredWolf> can it be any worse than here? I'm in a pub with two people playing droughts, another two tilting an ipod touch for some accelerometer game, and me joining irc
<ompaul> bzip2 48hours.bz2 48hours/ ; mv 48hours.bz2 day/.
<ompaul> TiredWolf, yes lots, your day seems positively enchanting, real people, not machines
<TiredWolf> ompaul: that's stupid. You should put each hour in a separate file, tar them, and then zip the tarball
<Picipod> I didn't get to eat lunch today, was trying to test something for a deadline :/
<TiredWolf> uhm, except the ipod and the phone i'm using to irc?
<TiredWolf> meh
<TiredWolf> i talk about ipods...
<ompaul> TiredWolf, I has  36hours/ 48hours/ 72hours/ etc all the way for a month
<ompaul> rockbox
 * ompaul yawns 
<Myrtti> TiredWolf: I was just in a pub, two other talking about getting alcohol poisoning
<Myrtti> and I was so bored I decided to IRC and left home before midnight
<TiredWolf> myrtti: alcohol poisoging, that,s an idea
<Myrtti> apparently quite easy one too
<Mez> :)
<Myrtti> one pint of koskenkorva and some cranberries
<ompaul> night
<TiredWolf> well that's the worst thing. I can't go home because i came with the metro
<TiredWolf> the silly environmentalist that i am
<TiredWolf> (not really, i just know what finding parking is like here)
<TiredWolf> aha, use mibbit, you locked device user
<TiredWolf> i get a real irc client
#ubuntu-ops 2008-09-12
<Myrtti> hohum.
 * elky_work huggles Myrtti
<ubottu> In ubottu, Aaqil said: This is an autoreply: I am currently not available. Please leave your message, and I will get back to you as soon as possible.
<elky_work> heh, someone's client is still /away
<Aaqil> hello any human here all here bots too like ubottu?
<elky_work> Aaqil: forget to unset /away?
<Aaqil> I have sound problem elky_work how to unset? :-s I am new
<elky_work> i've got no idea what you just asked.
<Aaqil> my ubuntu sounds problem. no audio etc
<elky_work> also, this is not a support channel.
<Myrtti> Aaqil: type /away
<Aaqil> elky_work:  :((
<Aaqil> Myrtti:  ok
<Aaqil> typed /away
<Myrtti> seems like you're now away anymore
<Myrtti> tadah.
<Aaqil> typed /away again :D
<elky_work> Aaqil: a  hint for getting help when asking in #ubuntu is to specify what kind of hardware you're expecting ubuntu to work with. i'm pretty sure a fix for a first generation soundcard is not going to be relevent to the latest
<Aaqil> Rolls 4 6-sided dice: 3 2 1 4
<Aaqil> elky_work: oh ok
<Aaqil> elky_work:  this channel is for what?
<elky_work> Aaqil: for the operators who manage the ubuntu channels to discuss channel management stuff
<Aaqil> elky_work: :-s I thought play ground . sorry here was a channel by ubuntu for chat? #ubuntu-chat etc
<elky_work> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> even there are rules
<Aaqil> ok but I am in chatty mood tired due to a lot buntu learning :)
<Aaqil> when I will go to college I will completely move to buntu b-)
<elky_work> Aaqil: that's talk for #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<Aaqil> elky_work: ok me jumping there :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, amirman said: !unofficial is for unofficial ubuntu-based distrobutions of linux please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu-based_distributions#Unofficial_distributions
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, J-_ said:  !something is <reply>whatever the hell you want
<Myrtti> some tinyurl-love perhaps...
<Myrtti> here
<Myrtti> http://tinyurl.com/unofficial-buntus
 * Myrtti pokes pici
<Myrtti> nope
<Myrtti> http://tinyurl.com/unofficial-buntu-derivs
<Myrtti> there
<ubottu> J-_ called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (SegFaultAX rickrolled.)
<Myrtti> I hope someone is awake
<Myrtti> since I'm going to close my eyes and deem this day a semi successful one
<Myrtti> tatah
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MTecknology said: !pfsense is pfsense is a fork of m0n0wall. After m0n0wall reached it's goal of becoming a replacement for embedded systems, pfsense forked and became a more feature rich firewall/router. (http://www.pfsense.com)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, aubade said: !aubade is what the neighborhood watch had in mind.
<MTecknology> Is there any chance that factoid will get into ubottu?
<MTecknology> Wouldn't be a big deal, just that people ask me whenever I bring it up.
<MTecknology> I was also wondering if there's any chance I could have a factoid about me. Maybe something just like "I don't know anything about MTecknology?"
<MTecknology> I'll bug off, sorry if this was outside of CoC.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, aubade said: !MTecknology is hearts in all of our router logs.
 * mneptok shakes the pollen from his anthers
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, aubade said: !MTecknology is too modest.
<ompaul> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ompaul> The Ubuntu pastebin is a web page service where you post multiple lined texts. When you use it you put the url in the channel. http://paste.ubuntu.com  The address is also in the channel topic.
<ompaul> does that seem simple?
<ompaul> I think it is simple - I will change it feel free to do anything else.
<ompaul> !no paste is The Ubuntu pastebin is a web page service where you post multiple lined texts, so you don't flood the channel. When you use it you put the url in the channel. http://paste.ubuntu.com  The address is also in the channel topic.
<ubottu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> !no paste is The Ubuntu pastebin is a web page service where you post multiple lined texts, so you don't flood the channel. When you use it you put the url in the channel. http://paste.ubuntu.com (see topic)
<ompaul> lovely ohh well
<ompaul> !paste
<ubottu> paste is The Ubuntu pastebin is a web page service where you post multiple lined texts, so you don't flood the channel. When you use it you put the url in the channel. http://paste.ubuntu.com (see topic)
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> cheers
<ompaul> have a nice day
<Flannel> No.
<Flannel> That sounds stupid
<Flannel> Didhe seriously just rewrite that whole thing to remove four characters?
 * Flannel wonders if ompaul is having a midlife crisis.
<stdin> !no paste is <alias> pastebin
<ubottu> I'll remember that stdin
<Myrtti> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Myrtti> lol
<Flannel> The interesting thing is if you (pre alias) did !paste and then !pastebin, you caught the repeat
<Flannel> so... while not aliases, they weren't independent
<stdin> don't try to understand the inner workings of ubottu, it'll only make your head implode ;)
<Myrtti> Martiini seems to be working his way towards permaban
<Myrtti> see #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> martiini is trolling in +1
<bazhang> he quit all ubuntu channels now
<jrib> that name sounds familiar
<jrib> ah yeah, they were offtopic when I first joined #ubuntu today
<jrib> stopped on their own though
<bazhang> said some very nasty stuff in -ot
<bazhang> :(
<elkbuntu> bazhang, awww, he only had to flare once more and i could have saved you guys from him
<bazhang> elkbuntu, haha
 * elkbuntu hovers and waits
<Myrtti> you've had fun without me?
<Myrtti> aws
<bazhang> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> This is the same guy from awhile ago.. RU..  He can speak english.. but continues to disrupt
<bazhang> martiini in +1 again
<Myrtti> OH FOR FUCKS SAKE
<Myrtti> sorry
<Myrtti> make a wild guess who just subscribed me in Flickr as their contact?
<bazhang> martiini
<Myrtti> dingdingding and the grand prize goes to bazhang!
<bazhang> urgh
<bazhang> dont know why he was not banned after those comments in -ot Myrtti
<bazhang> beyond the pale imo.
<Myrtti> I don't usually kickban if I've not personally witnessed and been active at the time of "crime"
<Myrtti> it's not according to dog training guides
<bazhang> heh
<Myrtti> it's like a dog left at home makes a mess while you're out
<Myrtti> if you punish them when you get home, the dog gets wrong impression
<bazhang> very apt analogy
<Myrtti> same goes with banning people without malbehaviour at current channel because of malbehaviour elsewhere
<Myrtti> s/banning/punishing/
<Jack_Sparrow> Sometimes that is warranted if they go from room to room causing issues
<Myrtti> true - but not most of the time
<Jack_Sparrow> If the person is banned is two or more ub rooms ... he isnt learning anything
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed, rare cases
<Jack_Sparrow> I have only done it once
<jimmy_birer> ho
<Flannel> jimmy_birer: How can we help you?
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<jimmy_birer> put me in ubuntu
<jimmy_birer> plz
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel <jimmy_birer> ubuntu edgy eatcock
<bazhang> jimmy_birer, you know why you were banned?
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: I just looked, yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> <jimmy_birer> wtf
<Jack_Sparrow> <jimmy_birer> ?
<jimmy_birer> i know
<jimmy_birer> i jokin
<jimmy_birer> im not bad boy
<bazhang> not funny.
<jimmy_birer> but...
<jimmy_birer> for you
<bazhang> no.
<jimmy_birer> do you ask others?
<bazhang> come back in a week.
<jimmy_birer> you are chinese
<jimmy_birer> and you will remain
<jimmy_birer> asian
<jimmy_birer> dont forget what we did to asians
<bazhang> best to part now jimmy_birer
<Jack_Sparrow> And a racist to boot
<jimmy_birer> im not racist
<jimmy_birer> why you forgot when you did a wall to protect you by turkish heroes?
<jimmy_birer> tell me
<bazhang> jimmy_birer, a week.
<Jack_Sparrow> See you in a week
<jimmy_birer> fine
<jimmy_birer> i just said my words
<bazhang> you did.
<jimmy_birer> i think it hurts
<bazhang> and now time to leave.
<jimmy_birer> if you are human
<jimmy_birer> go and eat dogs
<Flannel> jimmy_birer: You're not really helping you cause any here.  Read the code of conduct and the IRC guidelines, and try again in a week.
 * Myrtti waits for the grande finale before pressing enter
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<jimmy_birer> shut the fuck up bitch
<bazhang> whoa
<Myrtti> and there was grande finale.
<Jack_Sparrow> Make that 2 weeks eh
<Myrtti> thankyou thankyou, you've been a wonderful audience
 * Myrtti curtseys
<Jack_Sparrow> oncore..
<bazhang> encore
<Myrtti> Id rather not do those
<bazhang> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> yea.. saw that
<Myrtti> it sorta shows beforehand when they want to leave the channel with a great boom
<Jack_Sparrow> <jimmy_birer> fuckin bitch
<Jack_Sparrow> <jimmy_birer> you just have to ban
<Jack_Sparrow> <jimmy_birer> but i will put my botclones
<Myrtti> awwww
<Myrtti> where's that?
<Myrtti> in your pm?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry for the profanity..
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<bazhang> ruh roh the botclones
<Myrtti> you know, have I told you I've found this excellent script in irssi called "ignore_log"?
<Myrtti> I can ignore as much as I want - the ramblings are still logged
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<bazhang> extreeeemely useful for -ot
<Myrtti> which reminds me
<Myrtti> locke hasn't come back
<bazhang> nor icesword/etc
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to get ready for class...   See ya later
<Myrtti> tata
<bazhang> bye Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> How are those rodents these days
<Myrtti> jittery :-D
<Myrtti> the lil one is totally mad
<Myrtti> hello kitche
<kitche> hello
<Myrtti> how may we help you today?
<kitche> Jack_sparrow just baned a guy and it looks like he's gonna try to flood #ubuntu with bots
<Flannel> kitche: Did he message you about it?
<Myrtti> kitche: and what makes you think so?
<kitche> sorry client froze up
<bazhang> army of botclones?
<kitche> yep that's it
<Flannel> kitche: they joined?  I missed it.
<Myrtti> so have I
<kitche> no they haven't joined yet
<Myrtti> but how do you know about this plan of his?
<kitche> I m in #puppylinux
<Myrtti> did he change his ip address?
<Myrtti> to other than 86.121.109.157
<kitche> not that I know
<Seeker`> hmm, interesting
<ubottu> In ubottu, Dan6688 said: Dan6688 is <reply> Stop talking about Lisp already!
<PriceChild> !lisp > dan... no that'd be cruel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lisp
<jussi01> hey all!
 * jussi01 hugs PriceChild
<Myrtti> I haz a new usplash.
<Myrtti> http://www.symbioosi.net/things/hellokittyosesim.jpg
<Myrtti> WIN!
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> I iz also bored
<nalioth> Myrtti: wanna trade chairs?
 * nalioth is looking at a hurricane
<christel> nalioth: is it pretty?
<ompaul> invited soundray
<ompaul> hi there
<soundray> Hi ompaul
<soundray> What can I do?
<ompaul> !sysrq In an emergency you may be able to reboot with: sysrq
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ompaul> woop
<ompaul> soundray, thinking of that but a form of word for it
<ompaul> words taht is
<nalioth> christel: not really, no.
<ompaul> !sysrq In an emergency you may be able to reboot with: sysrq, do this press ALT + printscrn/sysrq and this sequence of keys   R E I S U B  (known as magic sysrq)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ompaul> !sysrq is In an emergency you may be able to reboot with: sysrq, do this press ALT + printscrn/sysrq and this sequence of keys   R E I S U B  (known as magic sysrq)
<ubottu> I'll remember that, ompaul
<soundray> ubottu, sysrq is <reply> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, soundray said: ubottu, sysrq is <reply> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<ompaul> better
<ompaul> no sysrq is <reply> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<ompaul> soundray, thanks
<soundray> !sysrq
<ubottu> sysrq is In an emergency you may be able to reboot with: sysrq, do this press ALT + printscrn/sysrq and this sequence of keys   R E I S U B  (known as magic sysrq)
<ompaul> !no sysrq is <reply> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<soundray> ubottu, no, sysrq is <reply> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<ubottu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, soundray said: ubottu, no, sysrq is <reply> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<soundray> :D
<ompaul> soundray, thanks that was good
<soundray> ompaul: pleasure
<soundray> Flamesuits on, Limcore is back
<ompaul> dive dive dive
<soundray> He's very modest today. None of the usual "another day, another ubuntu failure" stuff
<Myrtti> as long as wols stays away...
<PriceChild> How goes?
<Seeker`> lo
<ompaul> @editors
<ompaul> Pici,  jussi01, stdin I would like to suggest soundray as an editor .. your call (hope soundray does not mind)
<jussi01> ompaul: hrm
<soundray> Thanks ompaul. I don't mind. Do you want to discuss this amongst yourselves?
<ompaul> the others might ;-)
<ompaul> but I would like it
<soundray> Okay, I'll turn my back
<Myrtti> heh
<Seeker`> hmm, sneaky ploy - the channel is logged, he can see what we say in logs :P
<ompaul> but even the logger has you on ignore ....
 * ompaul pours a big cold one for Seeker` 
<ubottu> ScottK-laptop called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<Seeker`> ?
<stdin> ompaul: I have no problem with it if others don't :)
<ompaul> problem
 * Seeker` doesn't object, but doubts anyone would listen even if he did :P
<ompaul> it appears the editors are only +v people
 * jussi01 does object. 
<PriceChild> Soundray an op anywhere?
<jussi01> not that I know of
 * ompaul wonders
<stdin> making edits is a separate thing to being an op IMO
<stdin> and one does not necessarily make you need the other
<Seeker`> jussi01: why do you object?
<ompaul> Seeker`, that was not the call - the call was ... do they need +v
<jussi01> I disagree, they are connected. ops are there to protect the channels, protecting how the factoids are is part of that.
<Seeker`> I reckon there are 3 types of people, normal users, ops, and people that are inbetween
<Seeker`> they aren't ops, but they help watch the channel and are generally "useful"
<stdin> factoids have nothing to do with running channels, they are community tools
<jussi01> also, if we start giving out editing rights to non-ops, then it will grow, and grow and grow...
<Seeker`> candidates for being an op in future if you will
<stdin> jussi01: is that necessarily a bad thing?
<nalioth> jussi01: only if we all agree on the recipient of the 'editorship'
<ompaul> jussi01, it was the case that ops n editors were not the same at one stage
<stdin> if we can get a trusted group of community members editing the bots factoids, I think that good
<ompaul> iirc
<Seeker`> brb - time to go stab myself
<ompaul> jussi01, just like all members are not ops
<jussi01> ompaul: Im familiar with that, actually it used to be that editors were much feiwer than ops
<ompaul> yeap
<stdin> ompaul: the only reason ops are editors now is because of a bot malfunction where it was open to everyone
<PriceChild> I'm pretty sure I was given editors when I wasn't an op with any ubunt-irc channel, yet i still winged my way in eventually.
<Seeker`> I'm an editor, and i'm olny an op in -uk
<jussi01> the thing is, we have a moderation system for this - I really dont think we need more editors than we have.
<PriceChild> How is it decided who an editor is now? Is a list maintained in Ubottu, or is it the launchpad team or what?
<PriceChild> Bantracker too.
<ompaul> jussi01, my thinking is as follows, not all editors edit
<jussi01> finally, one thing that has irked me a little as of late, is that factoids just get added, with no consensus on whether its good or not. nobody talks, and we get random factoids
<ompaul> jussi01, that is real meat then :)
<stdin> PriceChild: the bot was broken somehow and everyone who registered became an editor. then I fixed that but didn't know who to keep and who to remove. so everyone who's on the ubuntu-ops team became an editor
<Myrtti> uh-oh
<Myrtti> isn't seekingtruth that religious troll?
<jussi01> yes
<PriceChild> stdin: What about the bantracker?
<ompaul> Myrtti, lovely where?
<PriceChild> -ot
<nalioth> ah great, now the wind has kicked in . . .
<stdin> PriceChild: the bantracker was closed to open access a while ago by seveas as you know. it used @btlogin to access it. that command was open to anyone who registered with the bot, I've changed that so it needs a special capability
<PriceChild> stdin: so both bantracker & editor access are controlled by lists in ubottu, unrelated to anything else.
<stdin> PriceChild: no, it pulls the list from launchpad
<PriceChild> stdin: Which list, and the ubuntu-irc team?
<stdin> yeah, it parses the ubuntu-irc LP page to get the users/IRC nicks
<PriceChild> and they get bantracker access?
<stdin> the members of ubuntu-irc do, yes
<PriceChild> editors access is controlled on a separate list?
<PriceChild> Could you email irc-council@l.u.c a copy of the editors list please?
<stdin> same list, all registered users are in one list, but editors get a separate capability
<stdin> PriceChild: @editors
<PriceChild> Ok then I'm confused.
<PriceChild> and yeah that would be clever
<stdin> the bot has a list of registered users, that's how supybot keeps track of who it knows. you can then give users "capabilities", which are basically tags
<PriceChild> right ok
<stdin> in the plugins we just check for the appropriate tags for the commands
<PriceChild> I understand that but I'm confused as to where exactly the launchpad team fits in.
<PriceChild> *I understand that now
<stdin> the bot pulls a list of members from the launchpad team and automatically adds them to it's user database. it also automatically give them the bantracker capability
<PriceChild> Thanks, I can move on now.
<PriceChild> Removed pelo from the editors list.. there's a few more that are a little out of date.
<stdin> it was messed up because of a malfunction where *all* registered users became editors
<stdin> which was more of a problem before we restricted bot commands to registered users
<ompaul> <ubot5> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<ompaul> <ubot5> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<ompaul> that was nice ;-)
<PriceChild> Pity he's muted
<ompaul> PriceChild, no comment
<Myrtti> keep an eye on Masteredu
<Myrtti> MY BRAIN HURTS
 * Myrtti looks away from -ot and u
<Myrtti> I want to slap people
<ompaul> who is current council atm?
<ompaul> !council
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about council
<ompaul> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ompaul> hmm
<Myrtti> ompaul: elkie, nal, pricey, (lj?)
<stdin> !ircc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu IRC Council is the team governance council for the the Ubuntu IRC channels on the freenode network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil for more information
<PriceChild> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-council/+members
<ompaul> thanks
<ompaul> ok thanks I will pm them now
<Myrtti> @bansearch 78-105-161-221.zone3.bethere.co.uk
<ubottu> No matches found for 78-105-161-221.zone3.bethere.co.uk!*@* in #ubuntu-ops
<Myrtti> @bansearch *!*@78-105-161-221.zone3.bethere.co.uk
<ubottu> No matches found for *!*@78-105-161-221.zone3.bethere.co.uk in #ubuntu-ops
<Myrtti> @bansearch *!*@78-105-161-221.zone3.bethere.co.uk *
<ubottu> (bansearch <nick|hostmask> [<channel>] [<sendlink>]) -- Search bans database for a ban on <nick|hostmask>, if <channel> is not given search all channel bans. If <sendlink> is given, and true, send a link to the bantracker log to you in a /msg.
<stdin> it *should* ignore the channel when not given, *sigh*
<Myrtti> @bansearch *!*@78-105-161-221.zone3.bethere.co.uk #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> No matches found for *!*@78-105-161-221.zone3.bethere.co.uk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> @bansearch *!*@78-105-161-221.zone3.bethere.co.uk #ubuntu
<ubottu> No matches found for *!*@78-105-161-221.zone3.bethere.co.uk in #ubuntu
<ompaul> yet
<Seeker`> when is the new council member election?
<PriceChild> Now
<Seeker`> right now this second?
<PriceChild> Not quite, sorta ongoing
<Seeker`> who votes and how
<PriceChild> not sure yet, but will be done soon
<ompaul> here we go
<ompaul> please see -offtopic for logs anyone who is interested
<nalioth> ScheissDrogen: can we help you?
<ompaul> nalioth, check -ot for my ban
<ompaul> ScheissDrogen, you were removed after I asked you to change your nick
<ScheissDrogen> ompaul kicked me off #ubuntu-offtopic
<ompaul> we would not let someone into these channels
<ompaul> calling themselves shitdrugs
<ompaul> in english
<ompaul> and where we can spell it in german french russian etc we don't like that
<ompaul> either
<ompaul> in general
<Seeker`> linkmaster03 doesn't seem nice
<ompaul> concur
<ompaul> ScheissDrogen, so is there anything else or are you not going to change your nick?
<ScheissDrogen> I don't understand your anger with that, why do you fell attcked ?
<ScheissDrogen> feel*
<ompaul> I don't feel attacked
<ScheissDrogen> but ?
<ompaul> there is no but
<Seeker`> ScheissDrogen: I think the problem is that the nickname is considered unsuitable / not family friendly
<ompaul> your nick is not what we would accept in english, so we won't accept it in german either
<ompaul> Alles ist jetzt klar
<ScheissDrogen> hmm, i don't wanna annoy you, what about StupidDrugs ?
<ScheissDrogen> ompaul ?
<Seeker`> why do you need a reference to drugs in your nickname?
<ompaul> frankly I don't want a reference to drugs in the nick
<ompaul> nor do I want shit/scheiss inthere
<ompaul> game over
<ompaul> insert a coin to continue
<ScheissDrogen> k, i call me badburglered, then ......... k ?
<ompaul> why
<ScheissDrogen> to not get kicked by  you ?
<ScheissDrogen> ompaul, insert your coin..
<ompaul> why not meet me in good faith, and change your nick so it refers not to crime, or chemicals in a way that might annoy/ depress someone
<ompaul> in other words pick something that can't have bad memories for anyone
<Seeker`> ScheissDrogen: How about FluffyBunny
<ScheissDrogen> BrightSun !
<ompaul> proprietary software :)
<ompaul> but yea
<ompaul> h
<ompaul> just do it
<ompaul> stop asking
<ScheissDrogen> k, so I will change to not disturb your rosegarden ...cu
 * ompaul observes
 * ompaul waters the plants
<ompaul> but anyway
<ompaul> removed ban in good faith in -ot
 * jussi01 -> bed
<BrightSunnyBunny> how to remove a nickname ?
<BrightSunnyBunny> ompaul ?
<ompaul> ?
<ompaul>  /nick brightSun
<ompaul> or some such
<BrightSunnyBunny> can't register, have to remove ScheissDrogen
<ompaul> BrightSunnyBunny, you want #freenode to help you with registration issues - afik you can /drop sch.... etc
<BrightSunnyBunny> trying #freenode
<ompaul> ohh noes its mneptok
<ompaul> howya
<ompaul> BrightSunnyBunny, anything else?
<BrightSunnyBunny> lets save the world, nope
<PriceChild> ompaul: watching #freenode?
<ompaul> no
<mneptok> i'd like some taquitos.
<ompaul> mneptok, with or with even more
<mneptok> interestign choice
<ompaul> mneptok, only the best for you
 * tritium sends mneptok some New Mexican taquitos with super-hot chile
<ompaul> why ohh why tritium
<tritium> ompaul: because it's so yummy delicious
<ompaul> why ohh why is it hot and called chilly / chile
<ompaul> I can't work this out
<ompaul> and I think it is one of life's great mysteries
<tritium> chili = a recipe.  chile = a pepper (or a country, if you capitalize it)
<tritium> "chili" typically has more than just "chile" in it, including beans, meat, etc.
<tritium> mneptok and I had this discussion when he visited :)
<tritium> But, it can be hot and chile at the same time.  What irony.  ;)
 * tritium goes outside
<ompaul> tritium, watch out for falling pixels from that big blue monitor overhead :)
<tritium> ompaul: :)
#ubuntu-ops 2008-09-13
<ubottu> zoredache called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<Myrtti> !no ops-#xubuntu is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild or cody-somerville
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
 * PriceChild whispers PM
<Myrtti> tsk
<PriceChild> Although knowing what you're changing is also good.
<Myrtti> just wanted to make sure everyone in question here know what I did
<PriceChild> yup :)
<Myrtti> also: am going to bed, if anyone of the afforementioned is going to be online for few more moments, #xubuntu might be worth looking for, since I only kicked jimmy_birer from there, did *NOT* ban.
<Myrtti> if you want do ban him pre-emptively, be my guest.
<Myrtti> nini kids.
<stdin> Myrtti: he seems to have quit
<ryanakca> Would a nick of ``BadassMF'' be appropriate in #kubuntu ? My guess would be no?
<ryanakca> ... Nevermind, he or she /quit , but for future reference?
<elkbuntu> worth asking them to change. their reaction will either be to change, or give good reason to boot them out
<elkbuntu> very rarely does a situation in between occur
<ryanakca> elkbuntu: ok, thanks :)
<ubot3> In #ubuntuforums-beginners, Robb_M said: ubot3: forget blame
<Flannel> !blame
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blame
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, debCarlos said: ubottu: man, dosbox is a soft to emulate dos soft/games !
<elkbuntu> whoa wth. ultabreaksit fans seem to have nuked all negative comments from the wikipedia page
<jussi01> oh? where are we talking?
<elkbuntu> jussi01, the wikipedia page the kid in #ubuntu quoted
<jussi01> heh
<jussi01> some wikiepedia editor should edit the reception part to include something about the recption by the technichal community...
<jussi01> and quote all those blogs that were on planet
<elkbuntu> that's the bit that i believe used to be there
<elkbuntu> i was certain my post was once listed as a source too
<jussi01> oh, really? heh
<elkbuntu> http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Ultamatix&diff=236385373&oldid=234938291
<jussi01> sigh...
<elkbuntu> a bit blatent, isnt it
<jussi01> pretty harsh...
<jussi01> errr, why didnt that come here?
<jussi01> stdin: have we broken something?
<stdin> don't think so
<stdin> jussi01: I'll have a dig about, free free to deal with ghkdrbals
<jussi01> alright
<stdin> I think because it was 'op' and not 'ops'
<stdin> yep, it only matches 'ops' it seems
<Myrtti> morning
<stdin> weird how you don't notice certain things ey?
<stdin> morning Myrtti \o
<Seeker`> morning
<Flannel> elkbuntu: Interetsing how the Automatix link was removed
<stdin> jussi01: (mostly) fixed now
<jussi01> :D
<stdin> there's one factoid I can't make ubottu relay, because it has spaces. but it's never used so I'm not worried :)
<jussi01> hehe
<stdin> use config/channel plugins.Encyclopedia.alert to add/remove them if you ever need to (probably won't though)
<Myrtti> why haven't you reverted that article if it's bad?
<Myrtti> revert and add sources
<elkbuntu> Flannel, i made a comment on the talk page, no idea how to make that actually go anywhere other than that
<Flannel> Myrtti: ^^
<stdin> I'm looking at the sources, it's not just based on automatix, most of the automatix code is still there :|
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, amusingly, reverting will add the sources back in
<elkbuntu> stdin, i know
<Myrtti> http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Ultamatix&action=edit&oldid=235490076
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, im scared about doing anything because one of the sources is my blog
<Myrtti> well then
 * Myrtti logs in
<Myrtti> you think "I've been an admin on the Finnish Wikipedia and currently am member of the Finnish Arbitration Comittee." would scare people off?
<Myrtti> so, where was I again
<Myrtti> which of those versions is the most correct one?
<Myrtti> this one? http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Ultamatix&oldid=234938291
<elkbuntu> kind of. it's certainly more correct than the current one
<Myrtti> and you know, I think it's a time for me to make myself breakfast ie. first drink of the day \o/
<elkbuntu> it probably has extra unneeded stuff, but it's at least balanced
<Myrtti> who is the Author of Ultamatix?
<Myrtti> https://launchpad.net/theemahn2003?
<elkbuntu> yes.
<Myrtti> real name known?
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, not a clue
<elkbuntu> bwahahaha. 'Ultamatix is a pick up and virtually entire re-write of "Automatix".'
<elkbuntu> like hell it is.
<Myrtti> run a diff?
<Myrtti> we need to lather that wikipedia article FULL of facts
<Myrtti> with sources
<Myrtti> aha
<Myrtti> Cady Glenn
<elkbuntu> i havent read the entire code. just the scary parts.
<Myrtti> right
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, there were apparantly more than just my blog on planet too
<Myrtti> if you have time, please search them?
<elkbuntu> Ultamatix is a pick up and virtually entire re-write of "Automatix".
<elkbuntu> ugh, stupid buffer
<elkbuntu> http://www.stevey.eu/2008/08/ultamatix-ubuntu-nl-warns-against/
<Myrtti> do you remember the days that the software was dissected here?
<Myrtti> those irc logs can be useful too
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, the day i wrote that post
<stdin> who said they wanted a diff? ;) http://pastebin.com/d2dd9aac
<elkbuntu> hmm, i wonder if i can blog-bomb the page?
<stdin> automatix 2.0.7 vs current ultamatix
<Myrtti> damn, I really need the real name of that stevey.eu feller
<Myrtti> otherwise I don't dare to cite it
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, domain whois
<elkbuntu> stdin, most of the added stuff is gui crap
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: I did
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, protected?
<stdin> yeah, and most of that diff is added commends and automatix -> ultimatix
 * elkbuntu attempts a blogbomb of the wiki page >:)
<Myrtti> don't do anything yet while I'm editing it
<elkbuntu> it'll take me a while to write it
<Myrtti> ok, we need more *positive* claims on it now
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, use technorati or similar to find stuff on it
<Myrtti> I can see why this version of the article has been edited
<Myrtti> it has the critique before positive reactions
<elkbuntu> if you're concerned there's too much negativity, selectively remove some of the repetitive stuff
<Myrtti> I am
<elkbuntu> oh goodie: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/07/31/%23ubuntu-ops.txt
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, there's your log
<elkbuntu> fortunately the pastebins still live
<Myrtti> lol
<Myrtti> "The only thing that is more or less interesting of Ultamatix are the games that can be installed. Some of them can be installed by Add/Remove, but not others like Vegastrice or Warzone 2100. So in that case Ultamatix is useful. Even though all this, there are no really new things. Actually, the look is not different in comparison with the old Automatix. So you decide."
<elkbuntu> haha, where is that?
<elkbuntu> Myrtti?
<elkbuntu> oh noes. she's died laughing
<Myrtti> http://www.somgnu.org/ultamatix-the-new-automatix/
<Myrtti> I have to say that although maco has been doing a great job in trying to kill Ultamatix by commenting the blog entries, it does seem a bit weird
<elkbuntu> heh
<Myrtti> ie. raises questions
<elkbuntu> no more than the fact that i had a blog post that got used as a source, as well as the fact that i noticed it was missing so kicked up this stink
<stdin> re: paste #32398; why in the name of all that is holy would you "sudo chmod +x" a .deb file? and, more importantly, why would anyone let someone who thinks that's a good idea ever produce anything anyone may or may not use?
<elkbuntu> stdin, you mean, other than the fact that the joker thinks that a sudo'd script needs sudo before every command in it?
<stdin> sudo sudo sudo su -c /bin/echo "Yeah"
<elkbuntu> without checking, i'm pretty certain that somewhere in there, it sudo's a GUI thing with regular sudo instead of gksudo too
<stdin> and it has "rm -rf ... > /dev/null 2>&1"
<stdin> which means they don't actually know how to use rm
<stdin> unless they liked the irony of redirecting nothing to /dev/null
<elkbuntu> heh
<elkbuntu> you mean, rm has a quiet flag? like cool
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, how you going, hon?
<Myrtti> organizing
<jrib> stdin: well they are redierecting errors, right?
<stdin> what errors would rm -rf print when run as root?
<stdin> unless you're trying to remove something in /proc or /sys
<stdin> which is a bad sign anyway
<elkbuntu> do they?
<stdin> no, just things in /home/*/, /etc/, /usr/bin/, /usr/lib/, /usr/share/, /usr/local/ ...
<stdin> and most do use "*" in them
 * elkbuntu twitches
<elkbuntu> hrm. i want icecream. i have none. :(
<stdin> apt-get install icecc ?
<Myrtti> hmmm
<elkbuntu> i might have to put pants back on and run across the road to the pharmacy. they sell icecreams
<Myrtti> I think I might save a draft at this point so you can have a look
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, thanks :)
<elkbuntu> you're a such a good friend :)
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> I seem to have logged out
<Myrtti> oh well
<elkbuntu> there's a save
<elkbuntu> i see it
<Myrtti> http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Ultamatix&diff=238126203&oldid=236385373
<Myrtti> you see, the earlier version wasn't written from NPOV (atleast in the NPOV the Finnish Wikipedia uses)
<Myrtti> I need that caipirinha
<elkbuntu> there's no way it was NPOV...
<elkbuntu> aherm, my nick does not be: elkubuntu and you can call me by my real name anyway :Þ
<Myrtti> you need to have both the positive and negative critique
<Myrtti> I think I did?
<elkbuntu> ah yes, i see you did
<elkbuntu> but why misspell my nick :( :Þ
<Myrtti> pft
<Myrtti> I miss spelled Ultamatix million times
<Myrtti> and did remember to fix those before sending
 * elkbuntu huggles Myrtti heaps anyway
<elkbuntu> now, pants and icecream
<elkbuntu> doesnt *that* sound bad...
<Myrtti> now, pants and caipirinha
<Nafallo> sounds... interesting :-)
<Myrtti> you've not had caipirinhas before?
<Myrtti> omnomnom
<Myrtti> though I don't have sugar cane vodka/spirits but rhum
<Myrtti> but its omnomnom
<Nafallo> ^-- @elkbuntu
<Myrtti> haha
<elkbuntu> Nafallo, heh
<elkbuntu> icecream successfully obtained
<elkbuntu> falling up the stairs on my way back because of all the wine i've drunk tonight, successfully achieved.
<Myrtti> haha
<Myrtti> I might go and get more rhum
<Myrtti> I've got limes but no more rhum
<ompaul> rum ?
<ompaul> who knows
<ompaul> no one really, they are just a set of agreed random shapes that seem to inhabit port 8001 and 6667 of the interwebs
<Myrtti> hmmmm
<Myrtti> what else needs to be fixed in that article?
<Myrtti> oh yes
<elkbuntu> aside from the fact it exists?
<ompaul> Myrtti, what article?
<Myrtti> why doesn't arin return whois for ultamatix.com?
<Myrtti> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultamatix
<ompaul>  Domain Name: ULTAMATIX.COM
<ompaul>       Created on: 08-Jul-08
<Myrtti> yes, but I need the webpage
<ompaul> someone hates freedom, it is registered with godaddy :)
<Myrtti> whois on commandline isn't sufficient citable source
<ompaul> ok
<elkbuntu> ompaul, the ultamatix wikipedia article suddenly in the past two weeks lost every trace of criticism...
<Myrtti> so I (https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/User:Myrtti) offered help ;-)
<Myrtti> I suspect the admins and helpers in en:wikipedia do acknowledge my references in fi:wikipedia as former admin and current member of ArbCom :-þ
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, network solutions has the whois
<Myrtti> leverage baby, leverage
<elkbuntu> http://www.networksolutions.com/whois/results.jsp?domain=ultamatix.com
<ompaul> http://ultamatix.com/
<Myrtti> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/w/index.php?title=Ultamatix&diff=238129382&oldid=238128431
<Myrtti> stdin: do you have a blog?
<stdin> Myrtti: technically
<stdin> I have one, I just don't actually use it ;)
<Myrtti> who did the dissection of Ultamatix earlier?
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, you mean when i did the blog post? flannel and wgrant.
 * elkbuntu wonders if the summonsing works
<Myrtti> stdin: it would help if someone who did that dissection would write a blog entry about that work, and would include that diff of stdins
<elkbuntu> um, wouldnt this count as original research?
<stdin> the post in paste.u.c is only set to last for a day, so I'd recommend copying it
<Myrtti> the original research is already done
<Myrtti> that's why I'm not suggesting that stdin writes the blog entry :-D
<elkbuntu> ah
<Myrtti> we've got those irc logs backing that up
<elkbuntu> i can hardly write another either
<Myrtti> yup, it's not yours to do
<stdin> the tarball I generated the diff from: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13010881/automatix_2.0.7.orig.tar.gz
<Myrtti> and not mine either
<Myrtti> since I'm editing the wikipedia article
<elkbuntu> ooh, i spot a pici in them there logs
 * Myrtti pokes Pici 
<Myrtti> now is your moment to shine
<Myrtti> again
<Myrtti> the blog entry we'd need
<elkbuntu> he's also set /away
<Myrtti> hold on
<elkbuntu> stdin, rofl. you know how he's piping the rm <evil> command to /dev/null because he doesnt know how it works...
<Myrtti> "Now that the air has cleared up and more time since Ultamatix (link) release and our job in researching it has passed, I'd like to reveal the painstaking amount of work..."
<elkbuntu> stdin, [02:22] <Flannel> wgrant: The rm's are because he doesn't understand what -purge means
<Myrtti> "Recently I revisited some of the code with Terence (link) and noted that the differences Glenn (link) claims to have done to Ultamatix in contrast to Automatix (link)"
<stdin> "I don't know how you work, so don't talk to me", heh
<Myrtti> "are only cosmetic as can be seen with the common unix tool, diff (link)"
<Myrtti> oy. strong stuff this caipirinha
<Myrtti> \o/
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, i dont feel right about doing it, since i'm now on the talk page of that article
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: shush, you're *not* doing it
<Myrtti> Pici, Flannel or wgrant is.
<elkbuntu> ah
<Myrtti> yes, you sorry little innocent people reading your backlogs.
<Myrtti> one of YOU is going to blog about this.
<elkbuntu> i dont think wgrant blogs
 * Myrtti points her little trembling finger
<Myrtti> UBUNTU NEEDS YOU!
<ompaul> na they hate me :P
 * ompaul grins evilly 
<Myrtti> I wonder how long Alko is open
<Myrtti> YAY until six
<Myrtti> mine isn't actually that different
<Myrtti> http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Ultamatix&diff=238129382&oldid=235408989
<Myrtti> hum
<Myrtti> having a caipirinha before actually eating anything wasn't a good idea
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, hehe
 * elkbuntu cuddles Myrtti for her awesome work on that wikipedia page
<Myrtti> I still haven't lost my touch, it seems
<elkbuntu> as much as i hate the abuse of the word censorship, the editing on there the past two weeks was pretty damn close to something one could use it on legitimately.
<Myrtti> my boss, the PR person of Fi-wiki thinks it shouldn't be on wikipedia at all
<Myrtti> "notability none"
<elkbuntu> haha :)
<elkbuntu> <Myrtti> what else needs to be fixed in that article?
<elkbuntu> <Myrtti> oh yes
<elkbuntu> <elkbuntu> aside from the fact it exists?
<ompaul> elkbuntu, I have a terrible feeling of deja'vous all over again
<ompaul> and yet time marches on, with nothing to hold it back other than gravity
<Myrtti> ompaul, son, you need to stop eating those 'shrooms.
<ompaul> Myrtti, I don't need anything to help think
<elkbuntu> ompaul, nah. you see, while arnie actually did write alot of code, albeit it really bad code. mr cady just did a sed on the script and called it his own. he outright calls it a complete rewrite. this is plagiarism
<ompaul> I manage very well
<ompaul> elkbuntu, no, my reference was to your use of the same text again
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: also removed GPL licence and notes about it in the code
<ompaul> Myrtti, send him to gplviolations.org
<Myrtti> debian/ contains only the control in the tar.gz
<Myrtti> I don't bother checking the .deb
<Myrtti> I assume it's the same
<Myrtti> some food would be nice
<ompaul> dpkg -x and have a look inside rather than wondering
<ompaul> and have some target in your home directory
 * Myrtti yawns
<Myrtti> not after a strong caipirinha, dear
<Myrtti> I haz the dumb
<ompaul> I see no source packages for 1.4 on the site
<Myrtti> http://ultamatix.com/download/ultamatix-1.8.0-4_all.tar.gz
<Myrtti> http://ultamatix.com/download/ultamatix-1.8.0-4_all.deb
<elkbuntu> bu... bu...but i dun want virus :(
<Myrtti> you just don't give it your password, silly girl
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, it steals the password
<Myrtti> oh NOES!
<elkbuntu> [02:03] <Pici> NU=$(cat /etc/passwd | grep 1000 | cut -d: -f1)  and then build stuff in /home/$NU/compiz-scripts/
<elkbuntu> well, not quite, but damn near close enough
<Myrtti> well, yes.
<Myrtti> but you need to give sudo or gksudo your password before installing those silly stuffs, ne?
<Myrtti> :-þ
<elkbuntu> yeah, i was just messing
<elkbuntu> hahaha: [04:52] <elky_work> from now on, these sorts of crack are to be referred to as GoAXs, because they make you want to Go AX(e) the author
<elkbuntu> (really, it's short for Ghost of AutomatiX)
<ompaul> elkbuntu, you inspire me to do some silly things like: cat /etc/passwd | grep 1000 | cut -d: -f1
<Myrtti> oooh ooh
<ompaul> elkbuntu, you inspire me to do some silly things like: cat /etc/passwd | grep 1 | cut -d: -f1
<ompaul> sorry
<ompaul> that is wrong
<ompaul> sorry no cut
<ompaul> I played with it
<ompaul> cat /etc/passwd | grep 1  | cut -d: -f7 | uniq
<jrib> getent  ftw
<ompaul> cat /etc/passwd | grep 1  | cut -d: -f7 | uniq -u
<Myrtti> it just doesn't make any sense
<Myrtti> it's the WOOKIE!
<ompaul> wikiiii
<ompaul> wikiiii
<ompaul> wikiiii
<ompaul> wookie wookie wookie
<Myrtti> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chewbacca_defense
 * ompaul coughs
 * elkbuntu pets ompaul. that's nice dear.
<Myrtti> "Ladies and gentlemen of this supposed jury, Chef's attorney would certainly want you to believe that his client wrote "Stinky Britches" ten years ago. And they make a good case. Hell, I almost felt pity myself! But, ladies and gentlemen of this supposed jury, I have one final thing I want you to consider. Ladies and gentlemen, this is Chewbacca. Chewbacca is a Wookiee from the planet Kashyyyk. But Chewbacca lives on the planet Endor. Now ...
<Myrtti> ... think about it; that does not make sense!"
<ompaul> elkbuntu, I am sure it was
<ompaul> for an ewok!
<ompaul> I remember the cold war as if it was yesterday
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, huhuuu456 said: !ask dsl-n is the only distro that seems to run on this amd xp 1600 thoroughbred machine all other distros arent running here opensuse11 gives error failed detect cd-rom....wot can i do?
<runtime> Hi
<runtime> I have no idea why I seem to be banned from #ubuntu
<runtime> I can't join, at least, so I'm assuming I'm banned
<Seeker`> runtime: do you usually use that nickname?
<runtime> Yeah
<Seeker`> aha
<Seeker`> Java Users are banned
<runtime> why?
<Seeker`> I dont know
<Seeker`> You will have to wait until someone that knows stuff is around
<Seeker`> Pici: you here?
<Seeker`> runtime: I suspect the Java client was being abused
<Seeker`> if there are a lot of people connecting from it causing problems it would be easier to ban Java Users
<ubottu> In ubottu, hwilde said: !pastebinit is command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB   sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<hwilde> hey can you approve ubottu factoid   !pastebinit
<Seeker`> !pastebinit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<Seeker`> hwilde: try !info pastebinit
<hwilde> but it is so cool
<hwilde> doesn't it deserve a factoid
<Seeker`> there is already a factoid that provides that info
<Seeker`> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<hwilde> that doesn't tell people   sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<hwilde> and pastebinit -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hwilde> and fyi the man page for pastebinit is incorrect
<hwilde>        -f [filename] (or piped data)
<hwilde> it is -i for input file
<hwilde>        -f [format of paste]
<bazhang> hwilde, let the elder ones discuss it first :)
<Seeker`> hwilde: that is something that should be reported as a bug in launchpad
<Seeker`> we dont deal with actual code here
<hwilde> ok but people are asked to pastebin a lot
<hwilde> could make it a bit easier to get that info
<bazhang> true, but factoids are not approved right away
<bazhang> oops
<Seeker`> too slow
<bazhang> true :)
<ompaul> !troll
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll
<ompaul> !search java
<ubottu> Found: plg, jre, java64, javappc, sunjava, ops-#ubuntu-nz, java-#kubuntu, coffee, multijava, gnutella
<ompaul> !search proxy
<ubottu> Found: aptproxy, squid, proxy, apt-proxy, tor-#ubuntu-proxy-users, proxies
<ompaul> !search tor
<ubottu> Found: shop, autostart-#kubuntu, code, studiorepo, xen, newton, kate, blender, slow, source-o-matic
<ompaul> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ompaul> !proxies
<ubottu> "Proxies" are services acting as intermediate agents in various sorts of Internet connections. Examples are !TOR, !apt-proxy, and HTTP proxies (such as "squid"). It is possible to install and use Ubuntu via some proxy connections: see FIXME
<ompaul> !TOR
<ompaul> !no tor is Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR, or java clients due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloak
<ubottu> I'll remember that ompaul
 * ompaul smacks ubot5
<Jack_Sparrow> Someone keep an eye on bond in ubuntu...  I need to go
<ubottu> hwilde called the ops in #ubuntu (jimmy_birer)
<ompaul> jimmy_birer is not coming back any time soon
<Myrtti> ho-hum.
<Myrtti> http://icanhascheezburger.com/2008/09/13/funny-pictures-stuff-hoomin-stuff/
<ompaul> I can has ban avoider
<jdong> hmm is it sad I just wrote a libnotify-over-ssh system for getting pings to me using berkeley sockets and pipes?
<ompaul> jdong, 70% said you what? the other 30% said certainly
<ompaul> Nitsuga, how can we help you?
<ompaul> srinux, how can we help you?
<Nitsuga> sorry i'm going out
<ompaul> srinux, how can we help you?
<ompaul> srinux, how can we help you? if there is nothing to talk about please check the topic thanks
<srinux> I want to have cloak that says ubuntu
<Myrtti> !member | srinux
<ubottu> srinux: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<srinux> ok
<Myrtti> that's the first step
<Myrtti> are you Ubuntu member yet?
<srinux> I use ubuntu:D
<Myrtti> please read that link first
<Myrtti> is there anything else we can do for you?
<srinux> I speak slightly English
<srinux> :(
<Myrtti> just using ubuntu is not enough for you to get a cloak that says ubuntu. you need to become Ubuntu member first.
<srinux> ok
<Myrtti> how to become a member is explained in the link ubottu gave you
<Myrtti> consider participating in your local Ubuntu user group
<srinux> I see it
<Myrtti> they will most certainly tell you how you can get more involved
<srinux> Then I return
<ompaul> jdong, you said nothing about the percentages, I am mostly (82.341%) surprised
<jdong> ompaul: lol
<ompaul> and that is a lot of surprise
<jdong> ompaul: I was tired of sissy ping scripts
<ompaul> jdong, hahahahahahahahahaah
<ompaul> you nutter
<jdong> ompaul: this is better, I can locally ACK pings at any number of SSH-attached stations
<ompaul> jdong, I should give you some problems I face
<ompaul> but you really don't want them
<ompaul> :)
<jdong> :D
<ompaul> jdong, in the beginning there was a network where at least four different people wrote rules for reasons we could never quite fathom
<ompaul> jdong, there is still this network but people are not sure as to what is going on
<ompaul> including me
<ompaul> there are packets here that should be there and packets there that should be here
<ompaul> its all packets if you ask me
<jdong> lol
<ompaul> Myrtti, jdong just the type of thing we need to encourage http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/funny-pictures-cat-shows-potential-by-blaming-things-on-the-dog.jpg
<jdong> ompaul: :)
<ompaul> jdong, put say something like ohh I don't know gimp.org into this http://recursive.iana.org/
 * ompaul is evil
 * Flannel has none of that thar blogs.
<Myrtti> Pici: our hope is in you
<Myrtti> http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Ultamatix&diff=238159296&oldid=238129382
<nickrud> jussi01, what, you have porn on a watch list ? :)
<jussi01> nickrud: no, just luck...
<nickrud> doesn't take much luck these days in #ubuntu, sadly
 * Myrtti blinks
<jussi01> Myrtti: ?
<Myrtti> oh, right
<nickrud> been out of touch for a while. Any news on council memberships?
<jussi01> nickrud: go ask the council members..
<ikonia> not seen anything on the lists
<PriceChild> We're on it.
<ikonia> now thats a quick response !
 * Myrtti huggles PriceChild 
<nickrud> oh, I'm sure you're on it, just wanted to be sure I hadn't missed what you'd been on ;)
<PriceChild> nope nothing of interest atm
 * nickrud pseudo-votes for all of the above
<Flannel> nickrud: trying to use sudo to vote doesn't help.
<nickrud> especially since I don't have sudo powers there
 * jussi01 thought it was the community council that voted...
<nickrud> don't really care how, just hope soon :)
<PriceChild> jussi01: they'll probably put it to a vote between ubuntu-irc, but they could just choose.
<jussi01> PriceChild: ahh, ok. I read the wiki and understood they would do it
<soundray> Could you do something about eskdarkman spamming #u please
<Myrtti> done
<jussi01> why do people who say: I do such and such <$lazy|bad thing> all the time and it hasnt broken my install... irk me so much?
<Myrtti> WHAT THE HELL http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Ubuntu
<Myrtti> EEEEEEKKK
<Myrtti> NOOOO
<Flannel> Dude!!! It includes an ODF converter! since... OOo can't do ... that... or... something.
<jussi01> ROFL
<jussi01> thats just wrong
<Flannel> Super Ubuntu is just like Ultimte Edition.
<jdong> Flannel: you know, if you really don't like it, report it to the AAC/MPEG consortium
<Myrtti> nooooooooooooooouuuuhhh
<ikonia> what a pointless project
<jdong> you can get it DMCA'ed :)
<jdong> *cough* did I say that?
<Myrtti> I didn't hear a thing
<jdong> me neither.
<jdong> oh yeah, it uses the word Ubuntu without trademark approval too
<ikonia> hacktolive - I've seen that site before
<ikonia> it was a painful guy in here
<ikonia> can't think of his name
<ompaul> did you ever get the idea you were being trolled
<ompaul> did you
<ompaul> hmm
 * ompaul retreats behind the couch
<ompaul> Myrtti, attack facebook with a big stick :)
<Myrtti> hihi
 * Nafallo can attack facebook quite literally ;-)
<Nafallo> I know where they London equipment lives :-)
<Nafallo> s/y/ir/
#ubuntu-ops 2008-09-14
<ompaul> cheery bye byes
<Flannel> I wonder if people who troll FOSS from chatzilla realize the irony.
<jdong> lol
<Flannel> #u-support?
<Flannel> bazhang: There's nothingw rong with his away
<bazhang> Flannel, it noticed me ie /notice
<Flannel> bazhang: yes it did.
<bazhang> huh?
<Flannel> There's nothing wrong with that.
<Flannel> Its quiet, and private, etc.
<bazhang> that channel is not okay
<Flannel> Its a fine channel, but taking people there isn't, no.
<bazhang> no, its not.
<bazhang> it needs to use ##
<Flannel> How do you figure?
<bazhang> *sigh*
<bazhang> never mind
<Flannel> We're not freenode police, the u has nothing to do with ubuntu.  It is an odd channel name, but whatever.  He should be taking them elsewhere (-classroom is a good candidate) for quieter support
<bazhang> riiiight.
<bazhang> * Thedjatclubrock sets mode +m #u-support
<bazhang> * Thedjatclubrock gives voice to juan
<bazhang> nice.
<bazhang> the #u is just coincidentally the same first letter as #ubuntu.
<Flannel> I mentioned -classroom to him and he seems reasonable/willing, so it should be a non-issue
<bazhang> apart from his coming into #ubuntu and asking people to join #u-support, then kick-banning all who join without his express invitation (ie moi), yup peachy keen.
<Flannel> He mentioned it once.  If he does it again, we'll have an issue, if not, I don't see how its an issue.
<vorian> boy, that's dirty
<bazhang> loganhoup does not seem to understand the concept of offtopic
<bazhang> oy vey
<bazhang> use Debian CD1 to fix grub ???
<bazhang> in the #ubuntu channel?
<Flannel> You could, sure.
<Flannel> Use whatever you have ;)
<bazhang> sure you could. Or Knoppix.
<bazhang> Jay^ though.
<ubottu> In ubottu, vocx said: ps3 is We need information on installing Ubuntu for the playstation
<ubottu> In ubottu, vocx said: wii is Also some factoids about the Wii
<stdin> ^ now that's lazy ^
<ubottu> In ubottu, sanassar said: Where is the vboxdrv setup file located in the source version of VirtualBox?
<jussi01> err, didnt we have a ps3 one?
<jussi01> !ps3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3
<jussi01> hrm
<ikonia> I don't think there is a need for ps3 instructions
<ikonia> there is a whole site dedicated to it
<jussi01> ikonia: yes, so a link in a factoid to that site...
<ikonia> maybe
<jussi01> !search ps3
<ubottu> Found: upnp
<ikonia> now thats a useful thing to know
<ikonia> upnp is the handy ps3 setup
<ikonia> more so for those using myth
<ompaul_> !whoami
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whoami
<ompaul_> @whoami
 * ompaul_ waits
<ompaul_> @btlogin
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ompaul> @btlogin
<ompaul> nutty bot
<ikonia> working ok
<ikonia> for me I should say
<gnomefreak> !whoami
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whoami
<gnomefreak> @whoami
<ubottu> gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> works here
<ompaul> does for me
<ompaul> i had to be the real me not me_
<gnomefreak> ah
<thunderstruck> @qhoami
<thunderstruck> @whoami
<ubottu> gnomefreak
<ompaul> !downfor is Use this site to see if a site is down, and please don't be polling the channel thanks. http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<ubottu> I'll remember that, ompaul
<ompaul> I thought you would
<ikonia> thats handy !
<gnomefreak> It's not just you! ubuntuforums.org looks down from here.
<gnomefreak> is it down?
<ompaul> !no downfor is <reply> Use this site to see if a site is down, and please don't be polling the channel thanks. http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<ubottu> I'll remember that ompaul
<gnomefreak> yep it is down
 * Flannel notes that site doesn't work if you have JS turned off.
<Flannel> well, until you know how it works, and then you can edit the URL itself
<elky> !no downfor is Use this site to see if a site is down, and please don't be polling the channel thanks. http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ (requires javascript)
<ubottu> I'll remember that elky
<elky> !downfor
<ubottu> downfor is Use this site to see if a site is down, and please don't be polling the channel thanks. http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ (requires javascript)
<jussi01> !downfor
<ubottu> downfor is Use this site to see if a site is down, and please don't be polling the channel thanks. http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ (requires javascript)
<jussi01> !no downfor is <reply>Use this site to see if a site is down, and please don't be polling the channel thanks. http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ (requires javascript)
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> !downfor
<jussi01> !downfor
<ubottu> Use this site to see if a site is down, and please don't be polling the channel thanks. http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ (requires javascript)
<jussi01> :)
<Myrtti> !downfor ~= /channel/channel,/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<jussi01> :)
<Myrtti> it's still ugly
<jussi01> too many "site"s
<Myrtti> that too
<jussi01> !downfor ~= /this site/this address/
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<Myrtti> I've read too much xkcd and watched star wars
<jussi01> !downfor ~= /site/website/
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> !downfor
<ubottu> Use this address to see if a website is down, and please don't be polling the channel, thanks. http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ (requires javascript)
<Myrtti> *sigh* should get up from bed but I'm afraid to move
<jussi01> :(
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
 * Myrtti hugs back
<Myrtti> atleast I have my 770 now
<Tm_T> (:)
 * Myrtti tries to get up
 * Tm_T gives his hand for help
<Myrtti> tsktsk
<ompaul> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ompaul> @btlogin
<ompaul> LjL, can you tell the floodbots that they can ignore ubottu please ;-)
<Myrtti> !downfor
<ubottu> Use this address to see if a website is down, and please don't be polling the channel, thanks. http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ (requires javascript)
<Myrtti> !no downfor is <reply>To check whether or not a website is really down, please use http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ (requires Javascript) instead of polling the channel. Thank you!
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> see? a lot better.
<ompaul> yes
<ompaul> which is why factoids should be done in public
<Myrtti> jussi01: http://myy.helia.fi/~karte/english_in_finland_on_ubuntu.html
<Myrtti> logout -->
<Myrtti> mmmkay
<Myrtti> bug 269656
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269656 in firefox-3.0 "AN IRRELEVANT LICENSE IS PRESENTED TO YOU FREE-OF-CHARGE ON STARTUP" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269656
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> !no forums is Yes, ubuntuforums is down.   We don't know when ubuntuforums.org will return.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Jack_Sparrow
<jussi01> did we really need that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Just had a few come through asking and not reading the topic
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: read back a little - we created !downfor
<Jack_Sparrow> anticipating the need, easy enough to remove if we dont have people asking
<Jack_Sparrow> jussi01 Just waking up here
<Jack_Sparrow> Not specific enough
<Jack_Sparrow> !no forums Yes, ubuntuforums is down.   We don't know when ubuntuforums.org will return.
<ubottu> I know nothing about forums yes, ubuntuforums yet, Jack_Sparrow
<jussi01> what was the previous !forums ?
<Jack_Sparrow> I dint see one
<Jack_Sparrow> didnt
<jussi01> !-forums
<ubottu> forums aliases: forum, ubuntuforums - added by Seveas on 2006-06-17 23:06:55 - last edited by Jack_Sparrow on 2008-09-14 14:13:15
<Myrtti> ubot3: !forums
<ubot3> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<jussi01> ok, now lets have that back, and add something if we need too
<Jack_Sparrow> fine..
<jussi01> !no, forums is <reply> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<Myrtti> jussi01: may I?
<jussi01> Myrtti: yeah
<jussi01> Lets figure out what we really want to get across before we go changing it though
<Myrtti> perhaps we could add a note in the end?
<Jack_Sparrow> they are down and we dont know how soon they will be back up are two key points
<jussi01> Yes, the not at the end sounds good to me.
<Jack_Sparrow> Do we know why?
<jussi01> Hrm, have we a forum oparound?
<jussi01> or rather, forum "mod"
<jussi01> PriceChild: ?
<Myrtti> erm
<Myrtti> the forums work fine for me...
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti Thanks for editing that.  How are the rodents today, still giving attitude
<jussi01> yeah, working fine here also
<Jack_Sparrow> they are back up here so what we really need to do is change topic
<Myrtti> woo
<Myrtti> \o/
<Myrtti> hold one
<Myrtti> there is a chanserv command
<Myrtti> oh, it's only topic append
<Jack_Sparrow> What level ops can change it
<jussi01> anyone with ops...
<Myrtti> there
<Myrtti> done :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> I have ops in ubuntu,, whats the command
<Myrtti> funny though
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<Myrtti> Just when I was about to hit enter to append the Forums are down ladida in the factoid
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: which client?
<Myrtti> I decided to check the status
<Jack_Sparrow> xchat
<jussi01> doesnt xchat have gui topic stuff?
<Jack_Sparrow> jussi01 probably
 * jussi01 hugs quassel
<Jack_Sparrow> not something I have ever had a need for
<Jack_Sparrow> so Myrtti So the status was..
<jussi01> anyway, on most clients /topic new topic stuff
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: they're being little brats
<Jack_Sparrow> Dangerous command in my hands before I have my am coffee
<Myrtti> wood chippings all over the place and eating hay like maniacs
<Jack_Sparrow> with them eating everything I assume there is a mess of another sort as well
<Myrtti> hehe, very true
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<elky> should be safe to ban 2001:470:1f0e:1e2:*
<njan> jrib, sure those are more of the same?
<elky> hrm, someone want to check out that lunixtornballs person... suspiciously timed entrance
<elky> jrib?
<jrib> elky: I'll try to keep an eye out
<elky> just the way he entered, left, came back then the key lo gg er thing then everything else
<Myrtti> oh joy
<Myrtti> Fujisan at #freenode
<elky> asking for a cloak again?
<Myrtti> threatening with legal actions
<jussi01> right...
<elky> im sure that will get him what he wants...
<elky> nawt
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<jussi01> Myrtti: go back to sleep
<jussi01> :)
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (aleksandar spewing random gibberish)
<Myrtti> I've slept way too much already
<Myrtti> besides, tweaking my cv is fun
<Myrtti> jussi01: you wanna see?
<jussi01> :)
<Myrtti> tadah
<Myrtti> oops, added a \newpage
<Myrtti> and who said LaTeX is oldfashioned?
 * jdong does all of his homework in LaTeX
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2856684660/
<Myrtti> uuuh, the pain seems to subside
<Myrtti> !sr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sr
<Myrtti> !search serb
<ubottu> Found: backup, serbian
<Myrtti> damnit, I need a real hug and I'm afraid to cuddle with the guinea pigs in case I lose control of my legs and/or arms
<Seeker`> Myrtti: is random flailing a problem you regularly experience
<Myrtti> no, but the back pain stabs me so hard sometimes I might fall on my knees or drop a piggie
<Seeker`> ah
<PriceChild> LjL: do the floodbots remove bans set after dcc attacks?
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (awesomme is spamming)
<ikonia> done
<Myrtti> ikonia: eenie meenie miney moe?
<ikonia> both hit at the same time
<Myrtti> I'll handle him to you
<ikonia> he's just a spammer
<ikonia> there is nothing to discuss
<Myrtti> handle/hand
<ikonia> thats odd, auto_bleh didn't de-op me ?
<ikonia> ooh yes it did
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Seveas said: !flavour is <alias> flavor
<Myrtti> IT SHOULD BE OTHER WAY AROUND!
<Flannel> the sabdfl spelling is "flavor"
<Flannel> so, too bad for all you silly people with extra 'u's all over the place
 * Myrtti larts Flannel around a bit with a pink emacs
<tomaw> who is it here that maintains an enhanced autobleh.pl?
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (MooseAI is a bot)
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (mooseguy operates it)
<jussi01> tomaw: there were a few copies going round,n0tic did some work on it but he left
<tomaw> do any of them have support for voicing users?
<jussi01> hrm, not sure. dont think so
<Myrtti> incoming
<jussi01> Myrtti: mooseguy?
<Myrtti> should come
 * Myrtti nods
<jussi01> seveas is overusing !o.ps, I think we should ban him :P
<jussi01> :P :P
<Myrtti> jussi01: "no, we should op him so he wouldn't have to use it" errrrrrrrr *cough*
 * Myrtti larts herself
<Myrtti> MWAHAHA http://www.flickr.com/photos/44603071@N00/sets/72157594565919039/
<Myrtti> what the hell is going on at -ot
<Myrtti> elky: did you notice you can subscribe to the changelog history of each wikipage?
<locke> when's my ban over? :(
<locke> i'm not obsessed with any stupid girls anymore..
<Seeker`> who banned you?
<locke> umm..
<Flannel> locke: In my notes I see that it says you were told the ban would be lifted on the 17th
<locke> ok
<Flannel> locke: Anything else we can do for you?
<locke> nope
<locke> i just wanted to know
<locke> i'm about to go to school and help my buddy with his excel homework
<locke> i'll be back later
#ubuntu-ops 2009-09-07
<IdleOne> we got a troll spamming rm -rf / in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> fefer is the nick
<jussi01> !ops | Could everyone review the banlist in here. Bans in here shouldnt be very long, unless exceptional circumstances.
<ubottu> Could everyone review the banlist in here. Bans in here shouldnt be very long, unless exceptional circumstances.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or iko
<ubottu> jussi01 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (Could everyone review the banlist in here. Bans in here shouldnt be very long, unless exceptional circumstances.)
<jussi01> (actually bans in here should only be in exceptional circumstances)
<Flannel> I've cleaned all of my bans!
<bazhang> never had any in here
<Flannel> bazhang's are all clean too!
<Amaranth> I'm clean
<Madpilot> nothing from me on there
<tonyyarusso> great - "reynolds.freenode.net" is not exactly helpful
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<Madpilot> the *!*@gateway/tor/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users ban should probably go back on?
<Amaranth> whoa whoa, hold on
<Amaranth> yeah
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Amaranth> and clear my ban off there if it's still on :P
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<Flannel> Amaranth: Nevar!
<nalioth> we don't need two bans per bot
<tonyyarusso> bot site is nonresponsive :S
<tonyyarusso> yay, there it goes
<tonyyarusso> Must be running on a cell phone :P
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: I believe it's a toaster
<Flannel> Sometimes the microwave turns on, ruins the wifi
<tonyyarusso> It is however broken
<tonyyarusso> I can't search on only some checkboxes
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: If you manually tweak them in the GET it works
<tonyyarusso> good grief
<nalioth> Madpilot: tor? tor hasn't been allowed in months (and probably isn't coming back)
<Madpilot> nalioth, it's blocked at the server level, then? missed the memo
<nalioth> Madpilot: blog.freenode.net has a lot of news you can use
<elky> nalioth, it'd be less bans to mute ubot* and excempt ubottu :P
<nalioth> mibbit is also blocked, Madpilot
<nalioth> elky: except ubot3 is trained to only respond when spoken to in here
<nalioth> the other bots probably need to be set up to respond similarly, as they're not doing anyone any good if factoid requests aren't echoed in here
<Flannel> does +z make it so that only +o hears, or +v too?
<nalioth> only +o
<Flannel> bummer
<jussi01> nalioth: factoid requests for the non english bots should be in -irc, no?
<nalioth> jussi01: yes
<nalioth> should be echoed in -irc, yeah
<jussi01> And while we are at it, could all #Kubuntu ops please check their bans and remove unnecessary ones also.
<jussi01> !away > thumper-afk
<Myrtti> Hello everyone <3
<maco> PrakharPrasadd in #ubuntu just keeps throwing out random !ohmy words without actually contributing anything
<Madpilot> amusingly, I actually know what "madar chod" means - Indian roommates who get drunk and teach you to swear in Hindi come in handy sometimes :)
<maco> he just said STFU as well
<maco> you gonna do the honors?
<Myrtti> Im happy im on sickleave
<Madpilot> maco, just did
<Madpilot> thanks for the heads up
<maco> saw :)
<jussi01> maco: did you notice the request to review your bans in #kubuntu?
<maco> jussi01: no i didnt
<maco> i think ive only set one there
<jussi01> maco: could you?
<jussi01> :D
<maco> it was last week
<jussi01> maco: you only have 1? :D
<maco> guy was shouting out naughty words
<jussi01> maco: if its a dynamic address a week is usually enough
<jussi01> maco: also, you have 2 in the list... ;)
<maco> yesh i do
<maco> ok old bans cleaned
 * Mamarok doesn't think she has any bans left
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/266571/
<jussi01> Myrtti: is that #ubuntu?
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> I don't mind anyone having a fresh look at my bans on any channel, I'm feeling a bit woozy atm
<jussi01> Myrtti: can you run same thing on #kubuntu ?
<Myrtti> jussi01: I'm not there atm, but hold on
<Madpilot> Myrtti, I'll have a look at yours. there's a few only a few days old I'll keep, the rest can probably go
<jussi01> Myrtti: thanks
<jussi01> Madpilot: if you have some time, you could look at those douglass ones also...
<Madpilot> sure. can't sleep anyway :)
<jussi01> Madpilot: and any other old ones that are "serverised" (leguin, pratchett etc)
<Madpilot> can do
<jussi01> Madpilot: awesome, thanks
<Madpilot> the [EX] tag is new - what does it mean?
<jussi01> Madpilot: ?
<Madpilot> at least in my client, a bunch of the server bans have (EX) alongside them
<bazhang> 247 are serverised by my count; only two outstanding bans I have, shared with Pici --perhaps can be customized to -b *!*@41.105. as those are the ones he uses (rohff94 of ftp-hacking from #ubuntu-dz )
<elky> Madpilot, exempts
<Madpilot> elky, ah, OK.
<Myrtti> ok, lessee now
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Myrtti> not worky...
<Madpilot> man, I wish there was a way to do banclearing w/o spamming the channel...
<Myrtti> new try...
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jussi01> Madpilot: you and me both...
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Madpilot> OK, I got rid of a huge pile of Floodbot bans, and a bunch of old wildcard/dynamic IP server bans
<jussi01> Myrtti: huggles...
<jussi01> Madpilot: nice going.
<Madpilot> and the only ban in my own name is brand new and should stay for a day or three
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/266579/
<Myrtti> last try
<ikonia> BT does not appear to be working properly. I search for bans with my name in and don't tick the "search removed bans" buttons, yet it still shows all my removed bands
<Madpilot> that takes #u's banlist from "stupid long" down to merely "gack!" :)
<jussi01> ikonia: lots of things about the bt are borked.  there is a new one being written...
<Myrtti> looks like it worked this time
<jussi01> Madpilot: if you feel like doing that one as well...
<Madpilot> is that #kubuntu?
<Myrtti> yup
<jussi01> yeah
<Madpilot> not even sure I have ops there, tbh
<ikonia> jussi01: it always used to work
<jussi01> Madpilot: if you dont, Ill op you for a min
<Madpilot> no, I don't
<Myrtti> kitty cat alert
<jussi01> Madpilot:  hit that! :D
<Madpilot> what's the rule on exemptions? keep months-old ones, or can them to clean the list up?
<Myrtti> I'm infinitely intrested who's behind banning *.*@unaffiliate*!##fix_you*@*
<jussi01> Myrtti: o.O
<Madpilot> in #k? huh?
<jussi01> Madpilot: what?
<Myrtti> jussi01: THAT'S YOU!
<Myrtti> *snerk*
<Madpilot> the strange string Myrtti just found
<jussi01> Myrtti: heh, mustve been either long time ago or me asleep *g*
<Myrtti> Dec 31 2008 15:17:36
<Myrtti> *snerk*^2
<jussi01> well guess why that was...
<jussi01> Lemme see, I had a broken leg, was on drugs for it and going through a divorce....
<jussi01> hrm...
<Myrtti> jussi01: happy times :-P
<jussi01> :(
<Myrtti> (the drugs, I mean)
<Myrtti> painkillers are a happy thing
<jussi01> yeah, especially morphine...
<Madpilot> OK, that's a first pass thru #kubuntu's list.
<Madpilot> piles of stuff from May, mostly
<jussi01> Madpilot: thansk.
<jussi01> Just deop when you are done ok?
<Madpilot> will do
<Madpilot> did a cleanup of -offtopic's banlist too, while I've got momentum
<ikonia> DrDerek-i: hello there
<ikonia> DrDerek-i: hello there,
<ikonia> DrDerek-i: if you leave without saying anything we can't help
<DrDerek-i> I'm ony iPod and I guess it's on auto join
<DrDerek-i> im going to take it off
<ikonia> ok
<DrDerek-i> it's being weird but I'll figure it out
<elky> derek is banforwarded here?
<elky> what did he do this time?
<Myrtti> he joined -offtopic though
<ikonia> couldn't see a ban for him
<elky> maybe he was trolling us from his ipod once upon a time
<topyli> hmm i might have messed something up at some point
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: hijacked is Installed an addon for FireFox and now can't remove it. Open a Terminal and type "firefox -safe-mode" without the quotes. Then uninstall the addon and restart FireFox Normally.
<jpds> The wut?/
<elky> describing how to uninstall idiotic firefox addons that refuse to uninstall, i guess
<jussi01> yeah, looks that way.
<Myrtti> Naps <3
<topyli> i'm about to go and leave -ot in a very unstable state soon
<topyli> tata :)
<ikonia> I am around
<topyli> thanks
<nixternal> Pricey: push my email on the list through buddy :)
<nixternal> might not get pushed through, since everything wants to be all hush hush and private in such an open community
<nixternal> just gonna sit here an idle
<Myrtti> arch trolls?
<Myrtti> topyli: ?
<topyli> dunno. him and nnull have been around today, strange pair that
<Myrtti> PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCMENT!
<Myrtti> GO OUT AND SMELL THE ROSES!
<Myrtti> with all my love ♥ Miia
<ubottu> In ubottu, dsuch said: pl is Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Myrtti> hrm
<Myrtti> what if that factoid is used in #ubuntu-fi?
<dragon> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<Myrtti> dragon: do you have a suggestion for a factoid?
<dragon> Myrtti: not right now, but will send it whenever I come up with one
<Flannel> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Flannel> Looks like it adds some accents to things in the second sentence.
<jussi01> yeah
<Flannel> Myrtti: What?
<dsuch> Flannel: yes, I've added a couple of missing diacritics.
<Flannel> oh.  I think all of the language channel factoids assume english
<Myrtti> Flannel: just wondering
<Myrtti> !fi
<ubottu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Myrtti> that doesn't
<Flannel> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Flannel> er
<Flannel> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Flannel> That does
<Myrtti> Flannel: "en la mayoria de canales"
<Flannel> The majority, yeah.
<Myrtti> it doesn't say "this channel"
 * Myrtti zones out with the smell of body lotion
<jussi01> Flannel: you planning to fix the polish factoid?
<Flannel> jussi01: Oh, sure.
<jussi01> dsuch: I assume you are here for the polish factoid? :)
<Flannel> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<dsuch> jussi01: yes, wanted to make sure it doesn't get lost in a flood of factoids updates :-)
<jussi01> dsuch: ok, you are sorted now :) anything else we can help with? :)
<dsuch> nope, thanks
<Myrtti> ick, I'm lagging
<Flannel> I think it may be the server
<Flannel> My IRC is going burst mode on me sometimes too
<Pici> I think its the server
<Myrtti> boing
<mneptok> boom tschak. technopop.
<jussi01> zing!
<ikonia> is anyone else awake ?
<ikonia> please
<Pricey> ikonia: What's up?
<ikonia> ahhh life, nothing major, I'm going to take a break from ubuntu now to sort some stuff out and no-one else appears active, there are a couple of guys who could do with just an eye kept on them
<ikonia> wanted to make sure someone else was awake if they called for help, or even better someone to look in
<ikonia> Pricey: typical, I call for someone and they quieten down
#ubuntu-ops 2009-09-08
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<ubottu> In ubottu, charlie_ said: firestarter is firewall it use iptable
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rww said: !forget mono
<Flannel> !mono
<ubottu> Mono is monkey in Spanish.
<Flannel> Hmm
<Flannel> !-mono
<ubottu> mono has no aliases - added by jpds on 2009-08-12 17:58:20
 * elky raises an eyebrow at jpds
<jussi01> !mono
<ubottu> Mono is monkey in Spanish.
<jussi01> !forget mono
<ubottu> I'll forget that, jussi01
<jussi01> far out, we looked and did nothing?
<elky> the phone rang right after i hit enter.
<elky> then i forgot...
<jussi01> ahh, distractions ftw
<elky> yah
<jpds> elky: What? I was bored all the n00bs.
<jussi01> jpds: We are trying to cut down on the "joke" factoids, so if you dont mind it would be helpful if you could keep them informative and relevant
<gnomefreak> ikonia: may i please PM you?
<ikonia> but of course
<ikonia> any time
<gnomefreak> ikonia: thanks
<Pici> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<jussi01> !u > indus
<Pici> the 'mods' are always watching
<jussi01> Pici: ?
<Pici> 08:53:17 <?indus> the mods will step in now
<jussi01> oh
 * ikonia is fed up with indus
<Pici> hrm. !paste is pretty big
<elky> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Pici> Thats 5 lines on my poor resolution screen here.
<ikonia> I'm on a good resolution and it' just over 4
<elky> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<elky> ah, missed pastebinit
<elky> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<elky> Pici, better?
<Pici> elky: looks good to me :)
<elky> !paste is <reply> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<ubottu> But paste already means something else!
<elky> !no paste is <reply> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<ubottu> I'll remember that elky
<IdleOne> roved2101 has a welcome script running in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> oh nm Pici got it
<roved2101> sorry for that guys
<roved2101> was an accident
<elky> Pici?
<Pici> roved2101: No problem, as you can see, the channels are already busy without having unneeded announcements such has those.
<roved2101> your not only one I hit so I killed the client
<roved2101> sorry is off now
<Hobbsee> ikonia: be sure to show your support for him during his membership application, then
<Pici> roved2101: Thanks. It was just a remove, so you can rejoin the channels when you wish :)
<ikonia> ?
<roved2101> thanks
<Hobbsee> ikonia: (15 mins late)
<ikonia> Hobbsee: sorry what ?
<ikonia> Hobbsee: ahhh I'd like to put a comment on that
<ikonia> Hobbsee: I assume you meant indus
<ikonia> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Hobbsee> ikonia: yeah
<elky> ikonia, if you lurk in -meeting, scrollback of about 3 hrs ago or so.
<ikonia> I'll make a point of attending that meeting
<Hobbsee> elky++
<ikonia> thank you ladies
 * ikonia can feel pici's rage
<ianto> Hello, is it possible to get and Ubuntu ubot to be present in the Welsh Team translation channel for launchpad & Ubuntu?
<ianto> The channel in question is #cyfieuthu
<ikonia> that's not an ubuntu official channel
<ianto> ikonia: Surely it's the channel of an official Ubuntu translation team?
<ikonia> ubottu is for official ubuntu channels as I understand it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> those in the #ubuntu name space
<ikonia> unless someone corrects me
 * genii looks over at jussi01
<jussi01> ikonia: we have a few in the non ubuntu namespace, ianto: but why is this #ubuntu-cy?
<ianto> jussi01: Erm it isn't?
<jussi01> ianto: asorry, that should have read "isnt it"
<ianto> #ubuntu-cym is the LoCo team name and -cy is the name for Cyprus' ISO code
<jussi01> sorry, my bad. not thinking today. Just your naming has gone a bit haywire,
<ianto> It's a Welsh word for translating
<ianto> it's a new chan so we could rename to #ubuntu-cyfieuthu or something
<jussi01> ianto: 1 moment please
<jussi01> ianto: Have you looked at our naming policy? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/ChannelNaming
<jussi01> ianto: are you connected to the loco?
<ianto> I am the LoCo PoC ^
<jussi01> ianto: I would suggest then something along the lines of #ubuntu-cym-$whatever
<jussi01> jpds: or nalioth could you sort ianto out with a clone once he has sorted the channel naming please?
<ianto> jussi01: I am speaking with the translation co-ordinator at the moment
<jussi01> ianto: no probs. As long as you follow the channel naming policy as in that link you should be fine.
<ianto> jussi01 / jpds / nalioth: The channel has been decided, #ubuntu-cymraeg ^
<ianto> Ah he has appeared
<ianto> Thanks all
<ianto> Out of curiosity, is there a way to localise the messages?
<jussi01> ianto: you can clone the bot and run it yourself then you have full control. or you can suggest messages like !factoid-#ubuntu-cymaraeg is <reply>foobar
<Pici> jussi01: But suggestions need to go to ubottu, not the clones, right?
<ianto> jussi01: When doing that, !factoid-#ubuntu-cymraeg is whenever !factoid is mentioned in the channel?
<jussi01> Pici: yeah, thats right, forgot.
<jussi01> yes
<Pici> Yes, but that won't override it in other channls.
<jussi01> ianto: you need to suggest them to ubottu as she is the head bot
<Pici> channels, rather.
<ianto> jussi01: OK cool thanks :)
<Pici> Ubuntu9: Hi. Is there something we can help you with today?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Ubuntu9> unban!
<mneptok> Ubuntu9: have you thought about the 3 points ikonia spoke about?
<Ubuntu9> puki!
<mneptok> i'll take that as a "no"
<mneptok> feel free to re-join here when you have something substantive to say on the issues
<mneptok> for now, please /part
<Ubuntu9> lol.
<Pricey> mneptok: Why did you just ban him?
<mneptok> Pricey: because he re-joins and contributes nothing
<Pricey> So why say  <+mneptok> feel free to re-join here when you have something substantive to say on the issues
<mneptok> Pricey: this went on for hours the other day
<mneptok> Pricey: he'll be unbanned in a while.
<Pricey> mneptok: I don't think that the ban is at all necessary.
<Pricey> mneptok: If he wants to rejoin, with something substantive to say, he can't.
<mneptok> Pricey: feel free to remove it.
<mneptok> Pricey: but i suggest you read logs of the conversation the other day before doing so.
<mneptok> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/09/06/%23ubuntu-ops.txt
<Pricey> mneptok: I have done.
<Pricey> mneptok: You said he could rejoin when he has somethign to say, he can't.
<mneptok> Pricey: IME, he will have nothing substantive to add for at least an hour.
<mneptok> but, as i said, feel free to reove the ban if you want.
<Pricey> mneptok: I've a feeling you'll see a marked 'improvement' when he rejoins.
<mneptok> Pricey: are you speaking with him?
<Pricey> mneptok: Yep.
<mneptok> Pricey: i'll remove the ban. the first unconstructive comment he makes, the first re-direction he tries, or anything of that matter, i will re-ban him. at which point i will expect the typical "bans are only removed by those who place them" routine.
<Pricey> mneptok: I don't agree with that.
<mneptok> Pricey: that's your right.
<Pricey> mneptok: I will, and have removed bans that I *really* don't agree with.
<mneptok> Pricey: i do not remove others' bans based on my personal beliefs. i would escalate that to the IRCC.
<mneptok> i would refer you to the CoC on this point.
<mneptok> "When you disagree, consult others. Disagreements, both political and technical, happen all the time and the Ubuntu community is no exception. The important goal is not to avoid disagreements or differing views but to resolve them constructively. You should turn to the community and to the community process to seek advice and to resolve disagreements."
<mneptok> Ubuntu9: have you thought about the 3 points ikonia spoke about?
<Ubuntu9> not really.
<Ubuntu9> the ircguide in ubuntu is good.
<mneptok> <ikonia> {Alvinware}: 1.) your behaviour/language is unacceptable 2.) you ban evading is unaccaptable 3.) you're attitude to people in heere is unacceptable. unless you can show us all 3 have changed and will stay changed the ban will not be removed
<Ubuntu9> wat u wan me to do wit tat 3 points?
<mneptok> think about them and respond to each one sunstantively
<mneptok> *substantively
<mneptok> your behavior and language are unacceptable. do you agree?
<Ubuntu9> guide line didnt said ban evading.
<mneptok> <?Alvinware> uhh...fuck..uh...fucking your ass hole...ah.h...cuming in it!  <--- or do you believe that is acceptable behavior and language for Ubuntu IRC channels?
<Ubuntu9> only that sentence get me banned for forever was unjustice.
<mneptok> do. you. believe. that. language. and. behavior. is. acceptable?
<Pricey> mneptok: Please /whois Ubuntu9
<mneptok> Pricey: yes?
<Ubuntu9> for me, that sentence, maybe i'll take it lightly, or just ignore it only.
<mneptok> Pricey: what about it?
<Pici> This isn't a language issue imo, if thats what you're trying to say Pricey.
<Ubuntu9> please dicuss wit me, ok?
<Ubuntu9> point ur arrow to me, not pricey.
<mneptok> your behavior and language are unacceptable. do you agree?
<Ubuntu9> behavior, about argument?
<mneptok> behavior, like ban evading, swearing, telling people to "get out" etc
<Ubuntu9> ban avading is not in the guide.
<Ubuntu9> get out can be polite too.
<Ubuntu9> it's just an advise.
<mneptok> Pricey: does Freenode have a policy on ban evading?
<Pricey> Ubuntu9: If you have been banned, it is far better to approach the person who banned you in /msg, rather than evading.
<Pricey> Ubuntu9: Evading is just going to make things worse.
<Ubuntu9> yeah, but i seem like dont like to talk to that person.
<Pricey> Ubuntu9: There are lots of ops in #ubuntu, you can see them all in /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<Ubuntu9> since i got my username registered by my e-maill, it's important.
<Pricey> Ubuntu9: Hopefully you can find someone you're ok talking with in there, if it happens again.
<Ubuntu9> ok, pricey.
<mneptok> Ubuntu9: if you do not find someone, it is NOT OK to evade the ban
<Pricey> Ubuntu9: So are we agreed that you won't evade bans again?
<Ubuntu9> the truth is, when i joint #ubuntu, it pop up this, idk for a few weeks, i confuss.
<Ubuntu9> then i firgured it out that i maybe baned.
<Ubuntu9> then i goto ubuntu-irc for help.
<Ubuntu9> they point me back here.
<Pricey> Ubuntu9: Yep, that was a good thing to do.
<mneptok> [20:10] <ikonia> {Alvinware}: you where banned in #ubuntu - you changed your nickname to get past the ban
<mneptok> [20:10] <{Alvinware}> yes, but that's not a big deal for the changed username.
<mneptok> [20:10] <ikonia> {Alvinware}: it is - you changed it to get past a ban
<mneptok> [20:11] <{Alvinware}> yes, not a big deal, acceptable.
<mneptok> ^^^ that seems to indicate you knew exactly what you were doing ^^^
<Ubuntu9> yes, those was after that.
<Pricey> mneptok: And I think we've informed Ubuntu9 that ban evading isn't good.
<Ubuntu9> cause i dont like to talk to some ppl.
<mneptok> so you were deliberatley evading a ban. and you will not do so again?
<Pricey> Ubuntu9: Any chance you could tell us whether you will be evading any more, or trying to contact us instead?
<Ubuntu9> please make ban evading as a law.
<Ubuntu9> every one follow the laws.
<Ubuntu9> or make things more helpfull, like when banned user auto point to this chaneel, please attend them immediately.
<Pricey> Ubuntu9: That is a good point, and I have seen it come up before. We should think about that.
<mneptok> now, about that language ...
<Pricey> Ubuntu9: Hopefully, an op would try and contact the person before bannin gin the first place.
<mneptok> do you feel it is appropriate?
<Ubuntu9> children is the channel?
<Ubuntu9> in
<Pricey> Yes.
<Pricey> Ubuntu9: Read the "Language and Subject" part of our guidelines. No bad language is definitely part of our 'rules' :)
<Ubuntu9> i didnt notice, sorry for that.
<Pricey> Thankyou for hte apology Ubuntu9.
<Ubuntu9> you're welcome.
<mneptok> will you use any language like that again?
<Pici> !away > Zachk18
<Ubuntu9> my another advise is try censoring those bad words, or just kick the user out immediately like clubpenguin.
<mneptok> censorship cannot happen, as that would involve the network buffering all input
<Ubuntu9> when they do it again, kick, make that clear bad words is not allowed.
<mneptok> and Ubuntu tries to not have bots with no discretion running things.
<mneptok> the important thing is that you never use such language again.
<Ubuntu9> cause ban will cause newbie go away from ubuntu.
<Ubuntu9> eve a kids.
<Ubuntu9> even.
<mneptok> Ubuntu9: this is more about you and your actions than it is about how Ubuntu channels are run.
<Pricey> Ubuntu9: Instead of a kick or a ban, how about the op trying to talk to you and ask you to stop before the bad words?
<mneptok> Ubuntu9: make any suggestions you want, but until you address *your* actions, no bans will be lifted.
<mneptok> Ubuntu9: you apology for the previous bad language is appreciated. will you not repeat such mistakes in the future?
<Ubuntu9> yeah, kick but can be rejoint, but bad words again, kick, each time for bad words, that really make clear even to kids.
<Pici> Ubuntu9: We do that.  The reason you were banned was because you were already warned and kicked before.
<Ubuntu9> censoring by kick, no need buffer, i think.
<mneptok> Ubuntu9: please answer my last question.
<Ubuntu9> u don't do that banned user for more than a month.
<mneptok> Ubuntu9: please answer my last question. please.
<Ubuntu9> punishment should be proportion to the crime action.
<Ubuntu9> even the laws of war is the same.
<mneptok> Ubuntu9: will you repeat such language in the future?
<mneptok> Ubuntu9: please answer that question
<Pici> 'language' means cursing
<Ubuntu9> i'll, but not for you, sorry.
<Ubuntu9> as i said i don't like to talk to certain ppls.
<mneptok> if i tell you to do or not do something in an Ubuntu channel, will you respect that?
<mneptok> (or any op)
<Ubuntu9> not you, the guide only.
<mneptok> then you will not be unbanned.
<Pricey> mneptok: Is there something not covered by the guidelines?
<Ubuntu9> that's from u, then i don't care.
<Pici> The guidelines say to listen to the ops...
<Ubuntu9> didn't said listen to ops.
<Ubuntu9> i think that's for when user got banned.
<Pici> "Recommendations from channel operators, including those stored in the channel bots, should be followed. "
<Ubuntu9> recommendation/advise/help advise?
<Pricey> Ubuntu9: Now that you've seen that the guidelines say to listen to operators, are you happy to do so?
<Ubuntu9> i account how the operator response.
<Pricey> Ubuntu9: Sorry I don't understand?
<Ubuntu9> some operator attitude is good, but some are not that good.
<Seeker`> I think it means it depends on what the operator asks them / how they ask them
<Pricey> Ahhh right yes.
<ubottu> In ubottu, erUSUL said: emptyxorg is <reply> Recent versions of the Xorg xerver do not need a full populated xorg.conf file becouse they autodetect at runtime the things needed to run. If a non empty xorg.conf is present it is followed just like before.
<Pricey> Ubuntu9: If you've a problem with an Ubuntu Operators attitude, could you email me about it at irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com ? That's the address of the people that manage the operators. Hopefully we'll be able to get something done about it.
<Seeker`> erUSUL: how can we help you?
<jussi01> Seeker`: factoid likely...
<Ubuntu9> sure, pricey.
<Pricey> Ubuntu9: Good stuff!
<erUSUL> Seeker`: just to know the fate of the recent factoid a tried to add
<Pricey> mneptok: Is tehre anything else?
<Seeker`> you only suggested it about 9 seconds before you joined
<mneptok> Pricey: the final 2 points ikonia mentioned
<jussi01> erUSUL: just a moment please, lets finish up with Ubuntu9 first.
<mneptok> ah, point 2 is the evasion
<mneptok> 3.) you're attitude to people in heere is unacceptable.  <-- that remains to be discussed.
<Pricey> mneptok: I think that stems from when he sees an operator as having a bad attitude.
<erUSUL> jussi01: no problem;
<Pricey> mneptok: I think I've covered that by asking Ubuntu9 to email us if he has a problem with an Ubuntu operator.
<mneptok> Pricey: Pici, iknoia, and myself were deliberate, conversive, thoughtful, and reasoned when we spoke to him the pther day. do you agree?
<mneptok> Pricey: what we received in return was anything but.
<Ubuntu9> the only things seen useful to me was the guide only at that day.
<mneptok> Ubuntu9: ikonia, Pici, and i spent a good deal of time explaining the causes of your ban, and what you could do to end it.
<mneptok> ikonia, especially.
<Ubuntu9> it seen like all attacking me by words to me, that's all at that day.
<mneptok> what parts exactly? i'd like to understand.
<Ubuntu9> all ask me question all at once.
<Ubuntu9> all accussed me all at once.
<Ubuntu9> please consider other feeling too, even a criminal.
<mneptok> Ubuntu9: you asked why you were banned. we told you.
<Ubuntu9> I think i'm really done with you, mneptok.
<mneptok> Ubuntu9: that's not really a productive attitude. i'm trying to understand why you feel the way you do.
<Pricey> mneptok: He's explained that he doesn't like lots of people all at once.
<Pricey> mneptok: See also my PMs.
<mneptok> Pricey: they have been read.
<mneptok> Ubuntu9: when you /join this channel, there is no guarantee that you will speak to 1 person, or several. it's the nature of IRC.
<Pricey> mneptok: That is an issue that has been brought up quite a lot. I think it is something we should be a lot more wary of.
<mneptok> Pricey: but until then, i don't think a user can choose to ignore ops that are trying to help simply because they are not comfortable.
<Pricey> mneptok: I think it is the operators responsibility not to appear hostile.
<Pricey> mneptok: Whether they are trying to help or not, everyone jumping in at once obviously wasn't a good experience for Ubuntu9.
<mneptok> that does not give someone the right to attack ops' actions, ignore them, and be combative.
<mneptok> Pricey: and i don;t think anyone appeared hostile the other day.
<Ubuntu9> it's human natural action, psychology.
<mneptok> almost 2 hours were spent trying to discuss the issue
<Pricey> mneptok: Please read up, Ubuntu9 did not like everyone askin ghim questinos at once.
<mneptok> Pricey: that does not give someone the right to become combative and unresponsive.
<Pricey> mneptok: it seemed like all were attacking
<Pricey> mneptok: I think it makes that behaviour understandable.
<mneptok> Pricey: that's a slieppery slope, IMO
<Pricey> mneptok: If you and everyone else in here are nice to people, and give no reason for them to feel bad, we needn't worry about htem reacting badly because of it.
<mneptok> Pricey: i was quite nice.
<Pricey> mneptok: See above, as to why Ubuntu9 felt he was being attacked.
<Pricey> mneptok: I agree that what he has described happens, and I don't think it should happen.
<Pici> I don't think that any of the operators involved were unreasonable. Not in this situation at least.
<mneptok> Pricey: you will notice from the logs that both Pici and i became much more silent once ikonia (who placed the ban) began talking
<Pici> Indeed.
<Pici> I think we all should re-read the logs, and deal with the operator behavior at another time and figure out Ubuntu9's ban right now.
<mneptok> IMO, it should be ikonia that removes the ban at this point. he can read backscroll and make an informed decision.
<mneptok> one man's opinion.
<Flannel> He was ban evading nine hours ago too it looks like.
<Flannel> Or, ten, I guess at this point.
<Pricey> Was he causing an issue?
<Flannel> Didn't say anything it looks like.
<Flannel> I could care less about the ban due to the language (well, of the various things he's done), I'd like to see him acknowledge and agree to stop being a total nuisance in the channel.
<mneptok> Flannel: i don;t see such an evasion. i think "XGas" is another user entirely.
<Flannel> mneptok: AlfVieNaiz
<mneptok> ah yes
<Pricey> I'm glad to hear that if that was him, that he didn't disrupt the channel.
<ikonia> Pricey: do you want to talk to me about this, I have just returned to my keyboard
<Pricey> ikonia: if you'd like
<ikonia> Pricey: not especially, I'm interested in a few of the comments you made that the user felt he was being badgered and the ops didn't try to contact him,
<Pricey> ikonia: hmm?
<ckontros> How can I get my @ubuntu.com email addressed to a new addy?
<Pricey> ckontros: I think if you change your primary address on launchpad, it'll be updated within the day.
<ckontros> Pricey: Hmm... My @ubuntu one looks to be primary.
 * ckontros looks again.
<Pricey> ckontros: I believe if you change it to a new address, leave it a little, the cogs will churn. Once dnoe, you can change it back to your @ubuntu address
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (gabrielseymour - repeated spamming)
<ubottu> IndyGunFreak called the ops in #ubuntu (gabrielseymour)
<ckontros> Pricey: Ok. Thanx man. I'll give it a whirl.
<Pricey> Who set that ban?
<ikonia> which ban ?
<ikonia> ubuntu9's ?
<Pricey> 20:57:18 -!- mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-76-100-225-184.hsd1.md.comcast.net] by ChanServ
<niko> i set the quiet, after 20 seconds
<Pricey> right now
<ikonia> not be
<Pricey> Ok thanks niko.
<ikonia> me
<Pricey> niko: Are you in PM?
<niko> yes, but no answer
<Pricey> niko: Same, thanks.
<Pricey> ikonia: So?
<ikonia> Pricey: I'm just curious to your thoughts as you (in my reading) implied the user felt harrassed and a lack of communication ?
<niko> flood me with penis ...
<mneptok> niko: i have that album!
<Pricey> 19:23:08 < ~Ubuntu9> it seen like all attacking me by words to me, that's all at that day.
<niko> :)
<Pricey> 19:24:10 < ~Ubuntu9> all ask me question all at once.
<Pricey> 19:24:24 < ~Ubuntu9> all accussed me all at once.
<Pricey> 19:25:09 < ~Ubuntu9> please consider other feeling too, even a criminal.
<Pricey> ikonia: ^
<ikonia> yes, that's lies
<ikonia> and I made a point of being clear and to the point
<ikonia> I did %90 of the communication with him
<ikonia> due to his logged deflective tactics
<Pricey> ikonia: I believe someone else said earlier that it was the case, but mnep and pic backed off for you to continue.
<ikonia> yes, they did try, and I took over as it was my ban
<ikonia> and was pretty much the only one talking
<Pricey> ikonia: But there were 3 of you to begin with?
<ikonia> (with the exception of the odd comment)
<ikonia> no there was 2 people who he was ignoring
<ikonia> and as I placed the ban I felt it appropriate to explain my actions to him clearly rather than let the others make assumptions on my reasonsing
<ikonia> his behaviour and attitude towards a single person being clear and emotionless to him was the same as his pervious attempts
<Pricey> 21:01:38 <+ikonia> yes, they did try, and I took over as it was my ban
<Pricey> ikonia: Were there 3 people to begin with?
<ikonia> pici and mneptok where all I was aware of
<Pricey> right
<Pricey> so there were 3 of you
<Pricey> sure, 2 may have backed off
<Pricey> but initially there were 3
<ikonia> no
<Pricey> and I believe that is what Ubuntu9 was referring to.
<mneptok> Pricey: first Pici and me, then ikonia started talking and we stopped.
<ikonia> he had a provlem attitude when other initially approached him
<Pricey> I'm sorry mneptok, but that sounds like 3 of you
<ikonia> the number of people talking to him had no effect if it was 2 or 3
<Pricey> mneptok: "2, then a 3rd started, then the first 2 stopped"
<mneptok> Pricey: Pici was first, and i only chimed in when the offender was obviously not listening to one person.
<ikonia> or 1
<Pricey> This is what Ubuntu0 was referring to.
<mneptok> Pricey: (2+1)-2=1
<mneptok> Pricey: but that is all beside the point.
<ikonia> Pricey: ok - that's what he was refering to, however does that excuse his behaviour towards to people or 1
<Pricey> ikonia: I think that it can make such behaviour understandable.
<ikonia> Pricey: it started off with one person he was ignoring
<ikonia> what's the excuse for that ?
<ikonia> or the unstanable behaviour for that ?
<Pricey> mneptok: If there are two people talking with him, then a 3rd starts (and because of that, the other two stop) i think that's 3 people.
<ikonia> or is this just another excuse
<Pricey> ikonia: Not sure it needs an excuse.
<Pricey> ikonia: If someone feels attacked, they'll behave differently.
<ikonia> is it acceptable
<ikonia> how is pici talking to him attacking him ?
<Mamarok> guys, are you aware that this is going on since hours?
<ikonia> Mamarok: what's going on ?
<Mamarok> this discussion
<ikonia> I've only just arrived and picked up a few points with Pricey nothing more
<Pricey> ikonia: I'm going to go out on a limb and say 'yes'. Its the ops responsibility to be 'nice'.
<ikonia> Pricey: ok - fair enough
<mneptok> Pricey: i would like an example of me not being nice in that Satruday discussion.
<Pricey> ikonia: and being 'nice', includes both their own conduct, as well as making sure that the conduct of all ops, is 'nice'.
<ikonia> Pricey: no, that's fine, I just wanted an explination of what you'd said to the user as I'd only picked up two thirds of the conversation and didn't get or agree with it iall
<ikonia> it all
<Pricey> ikonia: In this case, i think that 3 ops made ubuntu9 feel attacked, and you didn't get the best responses from him becasue of this.
<Pricey> Mamarok: This is part of a much larger discussion. Check out the ML;
<ikonia> Pricey: I don't know how pici on his own made him feel attacked so warrented the responses or lack of response pici got
<ikonia> Pricey: not arguing it with you, just wanted clarification, I just disagree to an extent
<Pricey> ikonia: I don't think I have addressed that specifically.
<ikonia> no, not specically, I just don't understand how the excuse was 3 people made him uncomfortable was his "excuse" yet he behaved the same with just one person initiailly
<ikonia> as I said, not trying to argue it, just wanted a little clarification as I didn't fully understand
<ikonia> I'll also catch up on the mail list as I may be missing a bit of the picture
<Pricey> ikonia: Those were in PM right?
<ikonia> which where ?
<Pricey> THe first time he entered the channel was the 6th wasn't it?
<Pricey> Or is my grepping failing.
<ikonia> not %100 that's the first time I saw him
<ikonia> as in -ops channel
<Pricey> ah it was the 19th in here, but nothing happenned then
<Pricey> ikonia: I have no idea what happenned in the PM between him and Pici.
<ikonia> I didn't see that
<ikonia> Pricey: fair enough
<Pricey> ikonia: i do see 3 ops on him on the 6th though.
<ikonia> I'm not disagreeing that over the course of the conversation 3 ops spoke to him
<Pricey> ikonia: I see pic and mnep, then you, with sprinklings of them again.
<ikonia> ok
<Pricey> I see I misread logs. The lines pasted were #ubuntu, not PM. However I don't see a bad attitude from him immediately.
<ikonia> at what point do you see his attitude change ?
<ikonia> (from your reading, I've not got the logs open)
<ikonia> or what's the "turning point" I should say
<tonyyarusso> Could I please get some copy of ubottu in #ubuntu-us-mn?  (my LoCo channel)
<tonyyarusso> wait, wrong channel for that now, right
<ikonia> nalioth is your man
#ubuntu-ops 2009-09-09
<Flannel> !away > monteith
<Pricey> ikonia: Almost forgot, mneptok was waiting on your opinion/decision.
<Pici> just got back and read some of the scrollback
<Pici> Pricey, fyi, I didn't speak with ubuntu9/alvin in private at all.
<Pricey> Pici: yep, i misread logs
<Pici> Just clarifying :)
<Pici> Since you can't see my logs
<Pricey> thanks
<Pricey> :P
<Pricey> or can i... dun dun dunnnn!
<Pici> or at least I hope not....
<Pricey> No, I can't.
<Pricey> But can I really?!
<Pricey> </boosh>
 * elky puts the bad joke hat on Pricey's head and orders him to sit in the corner.
<ikonia> mdgrech: hello there, how can we help ?
<mdgrech> using colloquy, changed my port to 8001, guess I need to be tested manually?
<Flannel> mdgrech: You were tested and the ban was removed
<ubottu> clearscreen called the ops in #ubuntu (find)
<mdgrech> ok thanks guys
<ikonia> "find" is all sorted now
<Madpilot> antonius602 in #ubuntu is alternating between trolling and actually being mostly helpful. gah.
<elky> Madpilot, talk some sense to him in PM?
<Madpilot> I think he's near to earning enough rope, frankly
<elky> that's not what i asked.
<rww> I think ubottu's about to fall over. I triggered a factoid a minute and a half ago in #ubuntu and it didn't come up yet.
<jpds> rww: Awesome timing.
<Pricey> rww: Looks like its on the way back though.
<rww> jpds, Pricey: alright, thanks :)
<jussi01> !test
<ubott2> yes, I'm alive.
<jussi01> she should be on the the way back soon.
<ikonia> looks good
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu mybot - known bot user in multiple channels keep an eye out for IP address 125.77.120.41
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> I've put a forward on that bot as he has been asked to stop putting those bots in #ubuntu channels on two occasions by myself, and I know at least one other time by another ops
<Pici> ikonia: Have you tried to pm DADAYUFANG ? It has the same host as MyBot and __Dada
<ikonia> already trying
<ikonia> no response
<ikonia> same as last time
<ikonia> once I removed him last time (different nick) he started to respond
<Pici> :/
<ikonia> yes, according to BT it's the same guy again
<ikonia> I'm going to put a forward on him to here as last time he only started responding when I removed him
<ikonia> and last time he said he would stop doing it
<ikonia> I'm also in #cheers trying to get him to respond also
<ikonia> still can't get any response out of him in #cheers or pm
<ikonia> I missed him join here
<Pricey> ikonia: Has anything happened with Alvin? I've seen nothing here, but I've got to run off again.
<ikonia> not a been
<ikonia> I've not seen him re-join
<ikonia> I have kept an eye out
<ikonia> bean even
<ikonia> I shall continue to keep an eye out for him though to see if it can be put to bed quickly and easy
<Daviey> i'm not sure it would help, keeping an explicit eye out for him.  It's unfair to watch him closer than any other user.
<ikonia> I didn't mean that
<ikonia> I meant make surre catch him to clear up his ban
<Daviey> oh ok.. i thought it was resolved now.
<ikonia> he parted before it was removed last night
<ikonia> just wanted a quick summary, make sure he understood and we'll be on our way
<ubottu> regeya called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<genii> #u is a freaking zoo right now
<ubottu> fccf called the ops in #ubuntu (Sedna Phishing)
<Pricey> ikonia: He joined to clear up his ban and mneptok and I spoke with him. Please could you review that and inform mneptok of whatever he wants.
<mneptok> Pricey: all i require is iknoia's opinion and decision, which he can easily do without me.
<ubottu> fabrice_sp called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<Pici> Could someone get that? I have a meeting I need to run to... *checks*  now
<Pricey> done
<Pici> :P
<czajkowski> Aloha
<Daviey> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> Daviey: hi
<ubottu> In ubottu, Some_Person said: snuxoll is "that weird guy from #ubuntu-offtopic. He lives at snuxolldragonslayer.com.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Some_Person said: snuxoll is that weird guy from #ubuntu-offtopic. He lives at snuxolldragonslayer.com.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-09-10
<ubottu> RJARRRPCGP called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, Some_Person said: snuxoll is that weird guy from #ubuntu-offtopic. He lives at snuxolldragonslayer.com.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Some_Person said: snuxoll is that weird guy from #ubuntu-offtopic. He lives at snuxolldragonslayer.com.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Some_Person said: ubotu is no, it's ubottu
<Daviey> Had a chat with Some_Person.  He now understands ubottu better :).
<Flannel> Blargh
<Flannel> What was the topic of #ubuntu?
<Flannel> I totally just had a PEBKAC
<Amaranth> eep
<Flannel> Amaranth: Found it
<rww> Goodday. Grexo/Grenfell is banned in #ubuntu-offtopic a bajillion times over and is currently ban-evading in there.
<rww> and being particularly obnoxious
<Flannel> He's not evading that I can see
<rww> Flannel: he's user-0ccesmg.cable.mindspring.com, which is banned in there, for one. There are more.
<rww> *!?=harborma@* is also him, for example. Unfortunately, I seem to have misplaced the text file with the nice long list.
<rww> anyways, I'll leave y'all to it, since he seems to have quietened down again. Just figured you should know that he's still up to his old tricks.
<bazhang> he seems to be PMing folks with the danger command
<Flannel> oobe: What's the deal?
<oobe> hi
<oobe> nothing dont worry
<oobe> its over now
<Flannel> oobe: Hi, thanks for taking the time to join here.
<oobe> was funny but now its not anymore
<Flannel> However, it's not a "don't worry" situation
<oobe> its ok i wont mess around with the bot
<Flannel> it wasn't funny, nor is sending people malicious commands in queries.
<oobe> im not sending malicous anything
<oobe> please explain
<Flannel> oobe: You're apparently sending people rm rf commands and things.
<oobe> no
<oobe> who said that
<Flannel> Alright, don't worry about who said it.  Just make sure things like that don't happen in the future, and please don't play with the bot.
<Flannel> #ubuntu is busy enough as it is, without people goofing around.
<Flannel> oobe: Thanks again for coming in here, have a nice evening/day/whatever.
<oobe> ok np
<mneptok> oobe: remember, things like "lol, ubottu said fart" lead to people saying "rofl, mneptok said +b" ;)
<oobe> oh ok
<oobe> but he did say it
<mneptok> yes, and i did not say "+b"
<mneptok> and i don't want to. banning is so tiresome.
<mneptok> especially when you seem otherwise somewhat clueful about Ubuntu stuffs. everyone loses.
<mneptok> so let's not. :)
<oobe> ok :)
<oobe> ok see you later guys i won idle here nice talking to you both
<elky> put him into the category of "if the channel is -t, it'll acquire fart in the topic at least once"
<jussi01> I wanted to correct him about the gender of ubottu, but didnt think it was useful...
<Flannel> Hi indus, how can we help you today?
<Flannel> I guess we can't.
<ikonia> it would appear a troll fest has just appeared in #ubuntu, and I've  just missed alvinware, I'll try to grab him in pm
<Flannel> I know that nick.
<ikonia> as do I
<elky> not surprised
<ikonia> just got a pm from this guy
<ikonia> 11:14 <ikorin> what si wrong with you?
<ikonia> then he signed out and back in
<elky> hah. maybe you stole his nick
<ikonia> he seems upset about something
<ikonia> 11:23 <ikorin> what is yout sex?
<ikonia> ???
<jpds> ikonia: Surely you know the answer.
<elky> jpds, he hasn't checked yet this morning.
<ikonia> nope
<elky> ikonia, you're a hermphrodite, remember.
<elky> hermaphrodite, even.
<ikonia> noted
<ikonia> ok - he's getting a bit odd now asking where I live, seems like an upset a/s/l conversation that's only one way
 * elky gives up trying to eat leftover curry lentils and orders pizza
<ikonia> elky: that would be nice
<elky> clearly they had a different person cooking them the other night. one whose version of mild could be used to nuke countries.
<indus> oops
<ikonia> hello indus
<Myrtti> is ubottu on it's way back?
<jussi01> yes
<Myrtti> good
<Myrtti> the natives are getting restless
<jussi01> please everyone. if ubottu dies, ping me at the earliest opportunity.
<elky> or anyone on the ircc.
<elky> we all have access to the magic button
<jussi01> yeah, though preferably me first, she has been playing up and Id like to see some stuff if I can.
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<jussi01> :)
<Pici> erm. Can anyone make sense of this: 09:04:59 <?kelemengabor_> Just I need to try under attack in my new spam and troll bot
<elky> not confidently, no
<Seeker`> either they have a bot that spams and trolls, or they have a bot that detects spammers and trolls
<Tm_T> hi
<Pici> hi
<Seeker`> hi
<jussi01> Seeker`: Id say the latter, hence the "under attack"
<ikonia> 7/window 37
<ikonia> oops
<Tm_T> ikonia: you really should add some bindings
<elky> jussi01, yeah, i'm leaning that way too
<ikonia> Tm_T: yup
<Tm_T> you know what I find bit weird from my point of view?
<Pici> hairless cats?
<Tm_T> following irc discussion on ML (:
<Tm_T> me, who avoid emails, especially lists and normally uses irc a lot
<elky> Tm_T, yeah, lets use this commuincation medium to discuss this other communication medium.
 * genii makes a fresh bodum of coffee
<Tm_T> elky: thats normal, but what medium I was using was weird to me (:
<Tm_T> and I think the conversation going on in ML is important, no comments about quality of it from me though yet
<Pici> Anyone seen tsimpson around lately?
<genii> Pici: I've been wondering the same thing
<jussi01> nope. why?
<Pici> Just curious
<Pici> Wanted to talk to him a little bit about the bantracker
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu (Laacis)
<Pricey> ikonia: Is there anything else you really need from Alvin, after mnep & my discussion with him?
<Tm_T> hi Mez
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> hi.
<Mez> damned IRC config.
 * genii sips
<Mamarok> what is this, a game?
<Myrtti> yeah
<jpds> Mamarok: Yes, it's called life.
<ubottu> stickboy called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jussi01> Hiya stickboy
<stickboy> hello jussi01
<jussi01> Basically that pinged everyone in the list there.
<stickboy> sorry for the ping, last time i got spammed i was told by the op that responded to use that command.
<jussi01> Best to save it for channel emergencies, if you are getting that kind of spm, drop by here and let us know
<jussi01> Spam in the channel is different, it warrants an ops call. but if its private chat, just best to drop by and let us know, as not to disturb the channel
<stickboy> ok, will do.
<jussi01> stickboy: Thanks for understanding, we appreciate it :)
<Myrtti> hilipatipimpan
<Tm_T> hi Myrtti (:
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I propably forgot this earlier so thank you, R. liked the card and bears (:
<Myrtti> [22:02] < iceroot> |-Gobi-| no, but if you are using diat-upgrade, you  always need to reboot (with upgrade you dont need to  reboot)
<Tm_T> erm
<Tm_T> weird attempt for simplification
<ikonia> Pricey: apologies, missed you earlier, I basically wanted 30 seconds to just confirm he understood no ban evading, and no bad language, and no telling people to leave the channel if he didn't like the responses, I know you had a conversation with him but it got quite blured with the discussion between yourself/mnep and you'd spoke to him in pm so I didn't get the full picture. If you are happy he got the message dump the ban, I just didn't see it pe
<Myrtti> ikonia: you got cut off
<Myrtti> I just didn't see it pe
<ikonia> ughhh
<ikonia> how stupid
<ikonia>  just didn't see it personally as the comments I saw in channel didn't sit easy with me, but I know you did put effort with him in pm
<ikonia> there we go
<ikonia> Myrtti: thanks for the heads up,
<ikonia> is that an irc server thing, or an irssi client thing that cuts it off
<Myrtti> irssi
<Myrtti> there's a plugin for it
<Myrtti> well
<Myrtti> actually
<Myrtti> it is a server thing
<Pici> its a server limitation
<Myrtti> irssi just can bypass it
<ikonia> ta
<Myrtti> ikonia: splitlong.pl
<ikonia> danke
<Myrtti> I HAVE BOOKED FLIGHTS TO UK! \o/
<Tm_T> (:)
<Seeker`> grats
 * Myrtti feels warm and fuzzy inside
<Pici> I gotta go, but it looks like #u might need a few hits of the offtopic stick.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: must Be flu
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (BaGy)
<Pricey> ikonia: I made my opinion on those statements during that conversation.
<erUSUL> hi
<Flannel> Howdy erUSUL, how can we help you today?
<erUSUL> anyone ?
<erUSUL> 22:47 < nycrbot> erUSUL: Results for hda: 1. Hispanic Dental Association: http://www.hdassoc.org/ | 2. HDA, Inc. - Premier  Provider of Lifestyle Media Products: http://www.hdainc.com/ | 3. HDA Parts Network - The Heavy Vehicle  Professionals: http://www.hdamerica.com/
<erUSUL> a rogue bot in #ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> XD
<Flannel> erUSUL: I'll look into it, thanks
<erUSUL> no problem
<erUSUL> ciao
<Flannel> Doesn't look like a bot, just a script.  I left him a message (since he seems to be away) about coming back once he's removed them, but I've removed him in the meantime
<nalioth> Flannel: it was a bot, and it was all over the network
<ubottu> In ubottu, emma said: !this is possibly an outdated factoid? -- !awn (talks about Hardy)
<h00k> They were talking about Grexo in #ubuntu-offtopic, we're pretty sure he's ban-evading
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (matrix__)
<h00k> ...and has now left.
<h00k> thanks anyways!
<h00k> (Grexo is back)
<niko> h00k: what he did ?
<h00k> niko: afaik, he was banned from #ubuntu-offtopic previously (or still may be)
<h00k> i could be wrong
<h00k> rww was saying about it, said he tried to tell #ubuntu-ops, nobody said anything
<h00k> so, I suppose I'm just letting you know
<niko> thanks anyways
<h00k> niko: is this still the case?
<niko> i check log on my side, i can't answer you yet
<niko> i see no ban about him
<h00k> standby, rww had his other names
<Flannel> Yeah, he's banned
<h00k> also, incoherent and annoying ^.^
<Flannel> *!*@user-0ccesmg.cable.mindspring.com
<h00k> that, yeah.
<niko> it's for you :)
<h00k> Also previously Grexo, Grenfell, Harbormasta, Cornmuffin
<Flannel> and various others
<Flannel> He's out of -ot now
<h00k> also <rww> oh, he was also banned under a bunch of Traveller nicks when he was using the Java client
<h00k> rww said he is going to grab hostnames from previous, also
<Flannel> h00k: We've got them.
<h00k> Flannel: thanks.
<Flannel> h00k: We have logs, databases, etc.
<h00k> I'll head out, then
<h00k> thanks for the time :)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-09-11
<tritium> Good evening.
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (Paddy_NI)
<Amaranth> I'm watching
<tritium> OK
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> Hey guys. I have a great link for !fstab that maybe should be added?
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> http://epistel.no/fstab
<Ubuntu_Helper_00> How can I append to !fstab? I have a cool link.
<steven_> "Hello. zezoz2005 in #ubuntu tried to sent me a file "sex.exe" and I asked somebody and I was told to come here. I want to let you know.  What do I do now? Thank you."
<Amaranth> steven_: did it happen when you joined the channel?
<steven_> It was while I was receiving help. Apparently xchat has auto-accept by default. Yet for some reason, it did not download
<steven_> It still wanted my permission to download it
<steven_> I got to believe half the channel saw that person do it
<steven_> You guys really ought to ban that guy.  I know Leaf-sheep or whatever saw them do it
<Amaranth> steven_: all he saw was you saying it happened
<Amaranth> we'll have to see someone else get sent a file from that user before doing anything
<Amaranth> it may have been an accident
<steven_> heh
<steven_> Want a screenshot?
<Amaranth> steven_: sure but again, if it only happened once it's not worth banning for
<Amaranth> it may have been an accident
<steven_> Alright, I will have to settle for him slipping on an ice cube, falling down the stairs and cutting his ass cheek on a razorblade and bleeding ta death, or dying in a fire. Ah well...  Thanks for yer time
<Flannel> Now now, that's not really friendly.
<steven_> Yer right! May he burn in hellfire and be raped by demons for all eternity :)  Guess I better go now...
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !web2.0-#ubuntu-offtopic =~ s#$# | Now with more web2.0! http://twitter.com/ZOMBOCOM#
<Myrtti> 23:45 #ubuntu-offtopic: < aubade> Deviantgeek: Myrtti (methinks) cleaned out  the factoids, jealous of everyone else  with someone in their life to scratch  their back.
<Myrtti> why - can't - they - let - go
<jussi01> cept was me who did lots of cleaning
<Myrtti> you tell them that
<Myrtti> they wont believe you
 * Myrtti tiptoes away from -offtopic
<Myrtti> shhhhh don't awaken the monster!
<Myrtti> gah, almost answered to Amaranth in there
<Amaranth> Myrtti: ?
<Flannel> Amaranth: She doesn't want to get glomped
<Myrtti> I don't want to wake up monsters in India and in my head
<Myrtti> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/02/25/%23ubuntu-ops.html starting 10:45
<Myrtti> lol, since when has pidgin supported any video
<Amaranth> last release
<Amaranth> people who were upset about empathy flipped out and tried to use this as a reason to put pidgin back
<Myrtti> wow, so the hell has frozen over
<Amaranth> I think they may have finally gotten it included because of empathy
<Myrtti> anyway, to escape from ASUS-tek, I'm going to go to the pharmacy
<Myrtti> may his internet connection be lost in the meantime
<Myrtti> :-<
<Amaranth> Myrtti: what nick this time?
<Myrtti> indian`
<ubottu> Munna called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Amaranth> watching
<Gnea> hi, anyone awake?
<ikonia> hello gnomefreak
<ikonia> hello Gnea even
<gnomefreak> hi ikonia
<ikonia> gnomefreak: sorry - fat finger typing
<ikonia> but hi too
<gnomefreak> ikonia: np
<ikonia> Amaranth: danger, I'm just in a private conversation about the user you are talking to
<Amaranth> ikonia: Well that was rude :/
<ikonia> it's fine
<Amaranth> ikonia: Probably just a mute?
<ikonia> yes,
<ikonia> that will do for the moment
<Amaranth> either xchat-gnome is broken or that was a regular ban
<ikonia> bottom line is he made threats to gnea
<ikonia> it was a regular +b
<Amaranth> There seems to have been a 3 way argument happening there
<ikonia> I've just been given a log of a pm
<ikonia> where the user threatens to take away gnea's status as a "helper" "don't you know who I am" etc etc
<ikonia> not very happy about ti
<Amaranth> hmm
<ikonia> I understand the 3 way discussion but threats won't be tollerated like that
<Amaranth> Well, he did seem a bit rude overall but I figured part of it was a language thing
<Amaranth> Perhaps not
<ikonia> he's pig rude to me in pm
<ikonia> I'm ignoring it to find out the issue
<Amaranth> jussi01: ubottu seems to have died, I believe you run it?
<Amaranth> Nevermind, it came back
<bazhang> Asuser is Asus-Tek?
<ikonia> investigating IP now
<bazhang> wow
<Amaranth> bazhang: No, Indian` is Asus-Tek
<bazhang> Amaranth, aha cheers
<ikonia> not asustek
<ikonia> ip austiallia
<Myrtti> indian` is per ident
<bazhang> right; Kavita
<Myrtti> also modus operandi
<Amaranth> After reading Myrtti's log I'm afraid to ban that one
<Myrtti> Amaranth: I'm not going to ban him
<bazhang> this is -ot I am guessing
<Myrtti> he's not done anything wrong - again
<Myrtti> but if he says a word to me, I'm afraid I'll be triggered to being afraid of indians again
<Myrtti> he has that effect on me
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu Asuser very rude person, states "he will do what he wants" claims he is avoiding the ban just placed in #ubuntu and I can't do anything about it, reported to staff
<ikonia> damn bot
<bazhang> operation succeeded
<Myrtti> snerk
<ikonia> he's reporting me to freenode for promoting hacking tools now - very bad troll
<ikonia> I have to admit asuser does sound like asus-tek
<ikonia> the way he talks and his the asus/asuser link
<Amaranth> heck, backtrack isn't even close to hacking tools
<Amaranth> and wasn't even what they were trying to talk about
<ikonia> Amaranth: it's an obvious troll, and it was used to make threats against gnea
<ikonia> "I'll remove you as an ubuntu helper" etc etc
<ikonia> his attitude towards me in pm is rude/a joke
<ikonia> I've just dropped it now and left the ban
<Amaranth> He tried to teach me how to use sudo
<ikonia> Amaranth: it was just a random factoid for you to be "random"
<gnomefreak> bot down?
<Amaranth> well, no, we were talking about root
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: yep, it went down, came back, when down again
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: thanks
<Myrtti> jussi01: poing
<Myrtti> gah, my handbag is far far away
<ikonia> 11:55 <Asuser> I see that you have a learning disability, so I was a little harsh on you
<ikonia> the guy is just an obvious troll, he just keeps pm'ing me with stuff like that
<Mamarok> *shakeshead*
<bazhang> what's up with migg
<ikonia> is he back ?
<bazhang> briefly
<bazhang> #ubuntu-classroom-chat is official?
<ikonia> didn't think so
<bazhang> ok thanks
<Amaranth> official in what sense?
<bazhang> just saw migg in there, never heard of that channel before
<bazhang> official in the sense of not #ubuntu-lovers or the like temporary channels people put up
<Myrtti> well, it is very much in use on Ubuntu Developer week
<Myrtti> the questions to the people keeping the classes are put on -chat from where a moderator chooses and cut-pastes them to -classroom
<bazhang> roight ; and I see m a c o has o p s there
<Myrtti> ubuntu member cloak should have access too
<Myrtti> iirc̈́
<Amaranth> yep
<Amaranth> I really want to give http://xkcd.com/627/ to some people in #ubuntu :/
<Amaranth> "This doesn't work" "Try this alternative" "Why?"
<Pici> !test
<Pici> oh. no bot. wonderful
<nalioth> no bot?
<nalioth> ubot3 test
<ubot3> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Pici> I'll restart ubottu
<Pici> if firefox doesn't crash on me again
<bazhang> w00t
<nalioth> speaking of woot, tech is really getting cheap (check out the current woot)
<Pici> nalioth: I actually bought that earlier ;)
<bazhang> hehe
<nalioth> Pici: yeah, that's just crazy
<Pici> I've been looking for a cheap linux compatible htpc
<Pici> dadaabc: Howdy, how can we help you today?
<bazhang> he's ban forwarded here
<bazhang> running bot/bots
<Pici> ah
<jrib> !nrg is <alias> iso
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jrib
<jrib> quad core, wow
<jrib> and it comes with vista, yes!
<bazhang> the bot joins its progenitor
<Mamarok> Amaranth: I don't think this is even a very bad idea, we could just put it in the topic ;)
<bazhang> I will gladly crush f-spot
<Myrtti> Graah. Headache :-(
<Amaranth> @mark Pip bot abuse
<Amaranth> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Amaranth> @mark Pip bot abuse
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> Amaranth: If you don't specify a channel it'll create logs for the channel you're in... which isn't really helpful if that channel is -ops (at least in this case)
<Amaranth> haven't used that in a while :p
<Pici> I figured :)
<Amaranth> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic Pip bot abuse
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Amaranth> like that?
<Pici> Looks good to me
<ikonia> _____dada: hello
<ikonia> _____dada: are you there please ?
<ikonia> would someone please remove _____dada with a message telling him to come...
<ikonia> oooh
<ikonia> hows that for timing
<bazhang> is TD a bot? or is that just a script he/she is running (every time pastebin factoid is invoked)
<ikonia> doesn't do it in #debian
<bazhang> I just PM'ed him/her no response so far
<ikonia> or c++
<ikonia> if he doesn't respond in the channel I'll forward him here
<ikonia> as it's clear it's automation
<bazhang> holy cow
<ikonia> what did i miss
<bazhang> ben64 did a tinyurl.com/poop link and TD gave a response :)
<ikonia> ahhh that's a known bot - it's in BT
<ikonia> the real name Tyler Durden is known to me in BT for being a bot
<bazhang> from 'Fight Club' as well
<ikonia> yes, but I've seen it as a bot in #ubuntu a few times and removed it, documented in BT
<ikonia> guest58782n=tyler@user-54422ea4.l6.c1.dsl.pol.co.uk
<ikonia> that was also him
<Myrtti> !away > Whi_afk
<Alvinware> lift the ban?
<Pici> ?
<Pici> ikonia: ^
<genii> Man. Who picks an IRC name like:  ^
<Myrtti> indeed
<Pici> !away > lancien
 * genii sips
 * Seeker` nibbles
<genii> .my is myanmar ?
<genii> nvm, Malasia.. .mm is Myanmar
 * genii makes more coffee
 * Seeker` gets more cheese
<fogobogo> sirs. its been long enough.
<fogobogo> time for -b the fogobogo
<fogobogo> huhu?
<Pici> One moment please.
<fogobogo> sure
<Pici> fogobogo: You'd need to speak to ikonia regarding this
<fogobogo> *sigh* ...again?
<fogobogo> ikonia: its been long enough
<Pici> fogobogo: Hes the one who is most familiar with your case.
<fogobogo> Pici: i doubt it because it 6 months ago!
<fogobogo> ikonia: time for -b the fogobogo
<fogobogo> Pici: that cold take a while no?
<Pici> fogobogo: Depends on when ikonia returns.  Like the last time you were here, I said that the logs were not clear.
<fogobogo> *sigh*
 * bavardage wants to watch
<Pici> bavardage: Er, watch what?
<bavardage> fogobogo beg
<bavardage> but he isn't doing much of that
<bavardage> so I'll be off
<fogobogo> Pici: our "heated" discussion i guess
<fogobogo> this is getting ridiculous.
<Tm_T> what is?
<fogobogo> getting unbanned before 2030
<Tm_T> unfortunately I cannot help you on that
<fogobogo> yeah. noone can
<Tm_T> fogobogo: ikonia can?
<fogobogo> in 2030 as it seems
<fogobogo> also, "the logs arent clear"
<Tm_T> (:
<Tm_T> just be patient and openminded (:)
<fogobogo> i am iam
<ikonia> hello
<fogobogo> :o
<ikonia> apologies for not being around
<fogobogo> np
<fogobogo> you are now
<ikonia> I certainly am
<ikonia> ok - so can you give me a reason to lift the ban ?
<fogobogo> ok. i have no idea how clear the logs are or why they have to be but methinks its been looooonnnnnggg enough now
<fogobogo> 6 months is enough for most
<ikonia> no - that's not what I asked, can you give me a reason to lift the ban
<fogobogo> ikonia: can you give me a reason to not lift the ban?
<ikonia> yes, plenty
<ikonia> so explain to me why I should lift the ban
<fogobogo> like?
<ikonia> I don't need to justify that at this time - I'm asking you for a reason to lift the ban
<fogobogo> i have been banned since ages. and "the logs arent clear"
<fogobogo> *sigh*
<ikonia> the logs are peferctly clear to me as I was involed they wouldn't be clear to others
<fogobogo> alright. im a better person now. my cat died and im not that easily distracted now
<ikonia> let me help you out a little
<fogobogo> sure
<ikonia> I've watched you and your friends on multiple times in #archlinux-offtopic openly plan to come and troll #ubuntu and ubuntu related channels, come and do that then complain when they are banned
<ikonia> give me a reason why I should think that has changed
<ikonia> and when you do not directly troll yourself, you encourage the others and cheer them on in #archlinux-offtopic
<ikonia> so I'll ask again - give me a reason why I should unban you as this has gone on long enough
<fogobogo> because im not responsible for the actions of others. thats a boolean true in the real life as it is on irc
<ikonia> you have done it yourself personally
<fogobogo> when
<ikonia> and you are responsible for encouraging them and cheering them on
<ikonia> when what - when did you do it or encourage it
<fogobogo> ah come on. thats not true. if i say ban yourself you wont do it even if i would cheer that
<ikonia> that is true - you and a small group in that channel on a regular basis plan to cause a problem and then do it for the others ammusment
<fogobogo> theres nothing wrong with that. and i never ever broke some users box or gave ill advice
<ikonia> enough is enough of the archlinux-offtopic trolling
<fogobogo> so why pick on me then?
<ikonia> fogobogo: sorry - I'm not lifting the ban at this time without a good reason as you have all had your changes
<ikonia> fogobogo: I've not picked on you, I've banned any of the archlinux-offtopic people I see trolling or planning trolling
<Amaranth> I'd say ban them all
<fogobogo> ikonia: how could such a proof of good faith possibly look like?
<fogobogo> no one can find out unless the ban is lifted right?
<ikonia> fogobogo: you must think I'm stupid - do you not think I've watched you discuss it since in #archlinux-offtopic ?
<fogobogo> we all know we are watched by ubuntu-ops'
<fogobogo> so what?
<fogobogo> hi Pricey o/
<ikonia> so maybe not finding bans so funny, and trying to be more of a problem is a start
<fogobogo> ikonia: and no i dont think you are stupid. just illogical. theres no way in hell i could change your mind
<ikonia> I've just explained how you could
<fogobogo> [22:29]    ikonia | so maybe not finding bans so funny, and trying to be more of a problem is a start
<fogobogo> that?
<ikonia> yes
<fogobogo> actually the latter part doesnt compute
<ikonia> its bad wording bu I'm sure you can guess
<fogobogo> "and trying to be more of a problem is a start"???
<Myrtti> fogobogo: "not"
<fogobogo> no seriously. i have no idea what you mean. theres just no way to prove godd faith in a manner you could notice
<fogobogo> i could help old ladies crissing the street all day it wouldnt matter unless i snail mail the receipt
<fogobogo> *crossing
<ikonia> I explained how you would gain good faith
<ikonia> or at least start to
<fogobogo> no you didnt. its hazy, its vague and not clear. evading fits here i think
<ikonia> ok, I'll be %100 clear
<ikonia> 1.) not enouraging people to be a problem in #ubuntu
<ikonia> 2.) not laughing joking about getting banned
<ikonia> 3.) not joining in when others try to be a problem in any way
<ikonia> try that for a sustained period of time
<ikonia> and that is a good start
<fogobogo> define sustained period of time
<ikonia> no
<fogobogo> another 6 months?
<ikonia> until wer have faith
<fogobogo> like... years?
<ikonia> unknown
<ikonia> you and your friends have a terrible reputation, it will take time to lose it
<ikonia> I'm not making a time commitment
<fogobogo> and what im supossed to do when others have an idea?
<ikonia> this is your own doing - so this is the only real way forward
<ikonia> fogobogo: ignore it - don't partipate, maybe get involed with the ops of archlinuix-offtopic and try to get some order
<fogobogo> is it like "oh great he idled for the last 6 hours but im sure he has his hands in there"?
<ikonia> better still - leave the channel
<ikonia> if you don't agree with what's going on - leave the channel
<ikonia> apply common sense, if you don't want to be associated with it
<fogobogo> yeah sure if it would be that easy. you dont like war but still watch the news
<ikonia> please don't make excuses
<ikonia> your quite capable of controling your actions
<fogobogo> if im not cooking lunch in the meantime
<ikonia> what ?
<fogobogo> and blam! it was me again
<ikonia> take whatever action you feel best
<fogobogo> ikonia: though i agree your method might be appropiate i doubt it would be a realistic method.
<ikonia> that's how it is - sorry
<fogobogo> its just too draconian. fogobogo there + raid happened = fogobogo was it
<ikonia> that's your opinion,
<ikonia> it's not going to change though
<fogobogo> no matter what i said or did
<ikonia> maybe you should have thought about this before you and your friends decided to behave stupid and be a problem in the channel
<fogobogo> and whilst i fully understand you dont read hours over hours of irc logs all day i think thats well... not fair
<fogobogo> so lets settle this.
<ikonia> that's sad that you feel that way, but that's how it is - because of you and your friends doing
<ikonia> it's settled
<fogobogo> so you have no intention to unban me before 2030 unless i got the nobel prize for peace
<ikonia> that's not what I said, but if you want to take that attitude/approach - sure, whatever
<fogobogo> well im sceptic that will happen anytime soon mainly because im already banned for the last 6 months or so
<ikonia> and yet you and your friends still plotted and carried on
<fogobogo> no idea. i am banned.
<ikonia> you're not banned from archlinux-offtopic where you and your friends persistantly plan to be a problem
<ikonia> I guess there is nothing left to discuss at this time, I've made the situation quite clear now
<fogobogo> i plan nothing. but yeah. stuff is clearer now
<fogobogo> thanks for the time
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> fogobogo: if there is nothing else please leave the channel
<ikonia> fogobogo: getting your mates in to #ubuntu to complain about your ban just increases the complaint against you
<ikonia> well done
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu thewizard more trolling with fogobogo from archlinux-offtopic
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> can someone please remove fogobogo
<Myrtti> fogobogo: this would be the last cue for you to ...
<ikonia> thank you
<ubottu> In ubottu, madberry said: where is etc
<Pricey> ikonia: any news on alvin?
 * genii sips
#ubuntu-ops 2009-09-12
<Flannel> Howdy _____dada
<_____dada> hi
<Seeker`> _____dada: how can we help you?
<elky> dada, hi there. Can we help you with something?
<Flannel> Seems he's forwarded here
<elky> ah. the bot guy.
<elky> ikonia, are you around?
 * genii sips
<genii> dada , _____dada , etc: We have no-idling guidelines in this channel. If you have some issue or question an operator can assist with, speak up about it. If you remain silent you will just be ejected after a time.
<elky> genii, dada is forwarded here by ikonia so he can be spoken with about his bots, afaik
 * genii sips his coffee
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rww said: !empathy is an instant messaging and video chat client for GNOME. In !karmic, Empathy will replace Pidgin as the default IM client.
<elky> !empathy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about empathy
<elky> !empathy is <reply>Empathy is an instant messaging and video chat client for GNOME. In !karmic, Empathy will replace Pidgin as the default IM client.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, elky
<ikonia> Pricey: the news on Alvin is what I said earlier, I was not confident with the answers I saw in channel from him, however I know you put effort in with him in PM, if you feel confident with him, your welcome to remove the ban but from his answer in channel I was not confident.
<elky> would you look at that. Bacta is acting and conversing civilly and maturely in -offtopic :D
<ikonia> elky: give it time
<ikonia> it only needs something he doesn't like to happen
<ikonia> but kudos
<elky> i dont think he's ever conversed this actively for this long in an ubuntu channel without throwing in something offensive for reactions
<ikonia> agreed
<nalioth> dada: can we help you?
<ikonia> dada: oooh he's still here
<ikonia> nalioth: I forwarded him here
<ikonia> dada: are you active ?
<ikonia> nalioth: thank you didn't notice he was still here
<ikonia> I suggest removing dada from the channel for the moment if anyone can, he doesn't appear active in any of his other channels
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> _____dada: hello
<ikonia> _____dada: are you active now ?
<nalioth> from the nick, it doesn't look like it
<ikonia> he actually does use that nick as an active nick on occasion, so I'm just checking
<ikonia> plus he took a while to rejoin, thought he may be active now
<ikonia> does look like another non-active nick
<_____dada> hi
<ikonia> ahhh you are active
<ikonia> hello _____dada thank you for responding
<_____dada> i am the first time to join this chanal
<_____dada> i think i am not the dada that you look for.
<ikonia> I think you are
<ikonia> are you not the same person who has been running bots ?
<ikonia> using the channel #cheers and running bots called "mydada" and "mybot" and names like that ?
<_____dada> oh,not i am the person
<ikonia> sorry - does that mean you are the same person ?
<_____dada> there are so many dada in the world
<_____dada> i am only the one,not the person
<ikonia> _____dada: there are a lot of factors that point at you being the same person, are you saying you are not the person who has been running bots ?
<ikonia> ahhh here is a bot not
<ikonia> now
<ikonia> here is one of your bots now - online the same time as you
<ikonia> what are surprise - he's in #cheers with the bots
<ikonia> the same guy again
<elky> ikonia, want someone else to try with him then?
<ikonia> please, to be honest, it's clear in my head, obvious liar
<ikonia> running bots, admits to it, asked not to, continues to do so, asked not to, lies about it, while sitting in #cheers with his bots
<ikonia> I don't see much point in pushing it too much further
<elky> dada, i guess you are watching through __hi. can you please come back here so I can talk with you about bots?
<elky> ikonia, what do the bots do, do you know?
<ikonia> log, and spam - I'm sure they do more, they change in behaviour each time a bit
<ikonia> it depends if the user is active when they are
<ikonia> it's harvesting info as I recall at one time
<ikonia> nalioth: you may want to look at what other channels __hi and mybot are in as I'm not sure of channels like ##linux's policy on bots and I know you op there
<elky> hi _____dada
<_____dada> hi
<_____dada> i am sorry.
<elky> _____dada, you have lots of bots in that channel of yours. Do you run them yourself?
<_____dada> i just make a test with my friend to check the relationship in channal
<_____dada> no,just two.
<elky> _____dada, oh? what do they do?
<nalioth> _____dada: do you have permission to run all those bots ?
<_____dada> just draw some message
<elky> _____dada, are you asking permission of people before making them join channels?
<_____dada> from people talk in this chanal,that everybody can see in the chanal
<_____dada> i am sorry
<elky> _____dada, before you make your bot join new channels. Do you ask the people who own the channels?
<elky> _____dada, i'm trying to help you, ok?
<_____dada> ok
<_____dada> i am sorry.
<elky> _____dada, do you know how to check who owns channels?
<_____dada> i don't know
<elky> type /msg chanserv info #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> _____dada: do you remember me asking you not to run those bots in #ubuntu ?
<elky> that tells you how to find who is owners of this channel.
<_____dada> yeah.but i am sorry.my friend let it in when i go out
<elky> _____dada, well pay attention here and you can teach you friend how to do the correct thing too :)
<_____dada> ok.i am sorry.
<nalioth> _____dada: can you remove your bots from freenode?
<bernardlychan> hey could someone pleez read my ubuntu log files? whenever i log in with my monitor in, or i put my monitor in after i log in, the screen would freeze completely except for my mouse which can stil move but can't click anything. on rare occasions it just freezes even though i haven't even put my monitor in.
<_____dada> it is not in freenode
<_____dada> it just in my computer.
<elky> bernardlychan, this is the ops channel.
<ikonia> bernardlychan: I'm sorry - you've been banned from #ubuntu and are forwarded to #ubuntu-ops again. Please hang on while _____dada has his issue resolved
<elky> _____dada, nalioth means to remove the bots from the whole network
<nalioth> _____dada: you have several bots in different channels on freenode.  please remove them.
<_____dada> it like a user to in the freenode
<elky> nalioth, are you taking this on as freenode jurisdiction now?
<_____dada> oh,ok.
<bernardlychan> _____dada: do u live in china? and r u a woman (no ikonia... i'm not making fun of u)
<nalioth> elky: the results are the same
<ikonia> bernardlychan: I asked you to please wait for _____dada's issue to be resolveds
<_____dada> ok
<ikonia> bernardlychan: please be quiet and wait for his issue to be resolved
<_____dada> it just in cheers
<elky> nalioth, well, we have a queue, and if it's now freenode jurisidiction, it can occur outside this channel and we can help bernardlychan.
<bernardlychan> soz ikonia: i thought i knew her/him
<ikonia> bernardlychan: that has nothing to do with what I asked - please wait quietly
<bernardlychan> ok
<bernardlychan> ?
<_____dada> why are say i live in china?
<ikonia> _____dada: please ignore bernardlychan at this time
<ikonia> _____dada: please focus on the discussion with nalioth
<bernardlychan> becuase my aunt names herself dada and lives in china. sosry ikonia... i'll shuddup
<ikonia> bernardlychan: what part of wait quietly am I not making clear to you ?
<bernardlychan> ok ok
<ikonia> _____dada: nalioth is dealing with your issue in your channel, so could please leave this channel and finish up with nalioth
<_____dada> ok
<ikonia> _____dada: thank you
<_____dada> i will never let my bot in ubuntu
<ikonia> _____dada: please leave this channel and finish talking to nalioth in your channel
<elky> _____dada, thanks for talking with me here. You can leave now :)
<nalioth> _____dada: we can continue in your channel
<_____dada> they are all out
<_____dada> out the freenode
<elky> _____dada, ok. thanks.
<_____dada> how can i send photo to you
<ikonia> _____dada: please leave this channel and continue your discussion with nalioth
<elky> _____dada, no photos. please go back to your channel now. bye! :)
<ikonia> bernardlychan: be with you ASAP
<bernardlychan> can i someone pm me apart from ikonia? (ikonia pleez don't say it would make no difference, i'm not trying to make things hard, it's just that i think i'd have a better conversation with someone else when regarding our history togerther)
<ikonia> bernardlychan: issues are discussed in here
<ikonia> bernardlychan: now ___dada has left lets resolve your issue
<bernardlychan> ok but could someone deal with me apart from u... yea ok
<ikonia> bernardlychan: no, I'm sorry -
<bernardlychan> yea i thought so. ok.
<ikonia> bernardlychan: you've been banned from ubuntu again due to not being able to respect the rules
<bernardlychan> ok
<ikonia> you then persisted to attempt to troll me in other channels to the point where I had to call on freenode staff and they had to talk to you before you logged out
<bernardlychan> troll?
<ikonia> bernardlychan: I'm personally tired of your clear disgregard and apparant inability to follow not only the rules, but direction when you break the rules
<ikonia> bernardlychan: try be be rude/cause insult me
<bernardlychan> ok, plees tell me when u've finished and i'll give my side of the argument and pleez don't interrupt me until i say finished coz i haven't interrupted u in this.
<ikonia> please do so
<bernardlychan> ok...
<bernardlychan> firstly, surely most people wouldnt mind if i put something in ubuntu channel about getting album art on itunes. this is because most people have dualbooted, amarok can use this stuff too, and also, it would only take a few lines which would take 5 secs. secondly, ikonia, you haven't been completely fair with me either. you've actually been quite rude and hostile to me. when i put the itunes thing, you acted like i'd just dropped th
<bernardlychan> finished. now let's argue :)
<ikonia> bernardlychan: no argument
<elky> half of what you said got cut off.
<elky> "just dropped t"
<bernardlychan> ?
<ikonia> bernardlychan: you where asking for itunes/pod support
<ikonia> ahhh yes it cut off at like i'd just dropped th
<bernardlychan> it got cut off?
<ikonia> bernardlychan: yes, irc can only paste so many lines at once
<bernardlychan> he a-bomb and just told me to leave straight away. then i asked, anyone else, and people told me to leave, but they said pleese and they also helped me quite a bit. now i'm not saying that you should say please. let's be honest i was doing the wrong thing, but maybe next time you could help? even just giving me the offtopic channel would've helped quite a lot. and yea, i was really annoyed at u so i just let myself off at u in apple
<ikonia> I get caught with it all the time
<bernardlychan> it should end at the apple channel
<bernardlychan> sorry
<bernardlychan> :)
<elky> bernardlychan, the IRC RFC specifies a message limit. it's annoying for everyone.
<bernardlychan> kk ty elky... can u see the end now?
<elky> bernardlychan, yep.
<bernardlychan> k kool.
<ikonia> bernardlychan: I'll correct what you've just said
<ikonia> bernardlychan: you asked for ipod/itunes support in the channel, I didn't ask you to leave, I stated it was offtopic for #ubuntu, you then asked AGAIN straight away,
<ikonia> bernardlychan: I made it clear that it was not the right channel again to you
<ikonia> others then joined in and took the channel offtopic
<bernardlychan> that's wat i said ikonia. in my "argument" before i said, " then i asked, anyone else, and people told me to leave...
<ikonia> you then joined apple and started making personal comments to me to the point when I had to request assistance from freenode
<ikonia> you then said you wanted to apologies to #ubuntu - staff told you not to, you did it anyway, so you got banned
<ikonia> it's that simple
<ikonia> bernardlychan: I didn't tell you to leave at any time
<bernardlychan> yea. i was annoyed at you.
<elky> ikonia, date and approx time for this?
<ikonia> elky: one moment I'll grab
<elky> thanks
<bernardlychan> ikonia: u and i both know that it's not so simple
<ikonia> it is
<bernardlychan> um. no.
<bernardlychan> u r always acting so hostile towards me.
<bernardlychan> ur no help really.
<elky> bernardlychan, if you started abusing ikonia in ##apple because of something in #ubuntu, then that's really not good. Some people would call it harrassment.
<bernardlychan> it isn't just that elky
<ikonia> elky: one moment, the it was when the bot was down as the ban is not logged in BT as it was a cloak ban
<ikonia> elky: I'll have to dig a little harder
<elky> ikonia, grep your logs and link us to the official ones on irclogs.ubuntu.com maybe?
<elky> bernardlychan, if it's not just that, then what?
<bernardlychan> ikonia: you r always so mean to me. some other guys, even ops would not deal with me with so much hostility. they do not just tell me to shut tup
<bernardlychan> and ikonia: u have been mean to me many times
<bernardlychan> not just once.
<ikonia> 289.2 minutes ago
<ikonia> bernardlychan: no-one told you to shut up
<bernardlychan> and i have never picked on u before, before this.
<bernardlychan> u told me to be quiet
<bernardlychan> or something like that
<elky> ikonia, do I look like rainman to you? :P
<ikonia> that can't bne right 282.8 ??
<ikonia> my math is wrong, I'll dig it out
<elky> bernardlychan, there's nothing wrong with asking someone to be quiet.
<bernardlychan> i'll get the log wait
<ikonia> won't keep you a second
<bernardlychan> yes but arent ops supposed to be helpful and friendly?
<elky> bernardlychan, the ops are supposed to maintain order and keep the channels on-topic.
<bernardlychan> true.
<nalioth> bernardlychan: "Helpful and friendly" includes keeping the channel "helpful and friendly"
<ikonia> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/09/10/%23ubuntu.txt
<nalioth> if you choose to violate the guidelines, you are not helping keep the channel "friendly"
<bernardlychan> but would a few lines offtopic hurt? even when msot people who use ubuntu also dualboot with either win or mac?
<elky> bernardlychan, you addressed ikonia as a "madam"?!
<ikonia> bernardlychan: yes
<ikonia> elky: keep reading - it gets better
<bernardlychan> yah... look at the apple channel
<nalioth> bernardlychan: "a few lines offtopic" from 1400 people would make #ubuntu unusable
<bernardlychan> true. but surely... common sense (pleez dont say "how bout u get some common sense)
<elky> bernardlychan, i'm really not impressed with your behaviour in that log. Why were you referring to ikonia as a woman?
<bernardlychan> to make fun of him. well i guess someone (an op lol) referred to him as a woman once. i made fun of him becoz he's never helpful.
<bernardlychan> wait lemme speak a little bit
<bernardlychan> i've got something to type
<elky> bernardlychan, do you realise how demeaning that behaviour is to actual women? It makes me feel like you think i'm a lesser person because you're emasculating ikonia.
<bernardlychan> once i was having some trouble with ubuntu, it kept freezing. me, being a half-newbie, didn't know how to read the logs. i even had trouble copying them. so i just copied the whole of /var/logs, and then uploaded it to mediafire as a zip. then i asked the ubuntu channel if someone could help me read them. straight away, ikonia says for me to go away and paste them in pastebin because no one wants to see a zip. some other people very
<bernardlychan> wait not finisehd...
<ikonia> I won't be lied about
<elky> "some other people ver"
<ikonia> I have never told anyone to go away
<elky> ikonia, let me handle it, ok?
<bernardlychan> elky: i'm not making fun of women. i'm making fun of him as the opposite sex... ok elky wait i'll copy again
<ikonia> elky: sure
<bernardlychan> very kindly accepted though. ikonia var/logs has sooo many log files it would take me a few hours to paste them all into pastebin and then to paste all the links into irc. there have been many encounters like this too.
<bernardlychan> hmm ok finished
<bernardlychan> o that's true ikonia didn't say go away, but something along those lines that's ture sorry
<elky> bernardlychan, that's the second time so far tonight you've said ikonia said something which he did not. stop doing that.
<bernardlychan> not really elky. i couldn't thnk of anything to rite. he was basically telling me to go away anway. something along those lines.
<elky> bernardlychan, if he did not say 'go away' then he did not mean 'go away'. ok?
<bernardlychan> i'm sorry elky, let's not stay on this matter but he really did mean go away.
<bernardlychan> elky?
<elky> bernardlychan, we are supposed to be discussing the event that got you banned this time. so far I have no confidence that you wouldn't repeat it.
<elky> what you did was very insulting and demeaning, not only to ikonia but to other people.
<elky> bernardlychan, do you understand what I'm saying?
<bernardlychan> elky, the only reason that i said something about the many previous events is because the reason i did the stupid act was becoz ikonia has been soo mean to me. i understand wat ur're saying and i thnk it was offensive too. but ikonia has been really mean to me
<elky> bernardlychan, that's not a valid reason at all.
<bernardlychan> why not elky?
<bernardlychan> really it is. if someone has been rejecting for heaps and heaps, and u r not mean to them, don't just want to let urself go at them?
<elky> bernardlychan, because that's just not how things work. No matter what ikonia has done to you, your behaviour is not excused at all.
<Myrtti> wrongdoings of others do not justify yours
<bernardlychan> true.
<bernardlychan> i'm sorry for what i did. and i don't think that i should've done it and i wasn't thinking at the time. i'm sorry if i offended anyone
<elky> bernardlychan, ok. well this is not your first ban, either, is it.
<bernardlychan> no it isn't. the first time i swore at my friend in the channel.
<bernardlychan> he got me on heaps of detentions at school that day.
<elky> I remember that, yes. Your friend also spent a lot of time harrassing ikonia when we unbanned you. I hope we will not see a repeat of that any time soon.
<bernardlychan> no i will not harrass anyone anymore i've learnt me lesson
<elky> you will also not ask for help with non-ubuntu software in #ubuntu, will you?
<bernardlychan> no i will not
<elky> you will listen to what the ops say, even if you do not like them, won't you?
<bernardlychan> ok
<bernardlychan> i won't
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<elky> i want you to re-read those
<bernardlychan> ok
<bernardlychan> ok elky i've read them
<elky> you realise the next time this happens, it'll be a really really long ban, yes?
<bernardlychan> ok.
<bernardlychan> i realise
<elky> ok, i've removed the ban. you'd better not disappoint me.
<bernardlychan> ok thanks
<bernardlychan> thanks you for being reasonable.
<bernardlychan> bye
<Myrtti> [16:09] < Blizzerand_> mefiiik : copy everything from  /var/cache/apt/archives and replace it with that of  the new installation
<Myrtti> lolwhat
<Myrtti> I'm too old for this
<elky> haha. not quite as good as the second last sysadmin we had, who decided that rsyncing /etc/ from a centos 3 machine over to a freshly installed centos 5 install was going to be faster than following the step-by-step given by the boss who after a week came in an fixed everything up in 40 mins.
<Myrtti> elky: his reasoning for giving that advice was "I read it from the forums, has always worked for me"
<ubottu> cwillu called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<eboyjr> Hello. What is the !anyone factoid in #ubuntu for? Why can't you ask for example "Does anyone know how to change the wallpaper for different workspaces?" For exampel
<eboyjr> example rather
<topyli> eboyjr: that shouldn't trigger the factoid. something like "anyone know a lot about gconf?" probably would
<eboyjr> Okay, so they should just be specific?
<eboyjr> thx topyli
<Flannel> well, technically "does anyone know how to ... wallpaper....?" garners a "yes" response.  But is probably specific enough anyway.
<topyli> heh
<topyli> true true
<Myrtti> objections?
<Flannel> no
<Flannel> well, I don't know about the wildcard
<Flannel> but, my only objection is you beat me to it ;)
<Myrtti> haha
<Myrtti> you can ban him on -ot if he reappears
<Myrtti> ah, seems to be a reoccurring troublemaker, he
<Myrtti> aka jimmy_birer aka epiclulz
<Myrtti> not that I was surprised, after seeing his ident
<Myrtti> uh-oh
<Myrtti> asus-tek in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> waiting for him to join -offtopic
 * Myrtti goes to bed, nini
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (migg obvious troll)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-09-13
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, kromar said: ubottu: ok, do i get this right, i need to mount the drive where my linux is installed and install grub on the boot drive?
<nalioth> any thoughts on installing an AI module into ubottu?  after a year in #ubuntu, it should be able to answer 99% of whatever is asked of it . .
<Flannel> nalioth: why do you say that?
<nalioth> Flannel: just musing . .
<Flannel> nalioth: What makes you believe that just musing?
 * elky chortles.
<Flannel> elky: Can you elaborate on chortles?
<elky> purple monkey dishwasher.
<Flannel> elky: Why do you say that?
<mneptok> On January 22, 2011, ubottu became self-aware. In the next 3 hours, it initiated a global thermonuclear war. The survivors, led by John_Connor ...
<mneptok> [Freenode] -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- John_Connor is not registered.
<mneptok> we're doomed.
<Tm_T> mneptok: you're not volunteer to be John_Connor, I assume?
<ikonia> Enissay: hello there
<Enissay> Hi guys
<Enissay> :)
<ikonia> how can we help you today
<Enissay> (requested by ikonia: "please disable your irc scripts")
<ikonia> Enissay: ahhh yes
<ikonia> thank you very much for popping in
<ikonia> Enissay: do you know the script I'm talking about ?
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Enissay gives ikonia an AK-47 (die, you imperialist dog!)
<ikonia> that one
<Enissay> i did that o.O
 * nalioth frowns
<Enissay> omg, im so sorry
<ikonia> don't worry - lets just disable it please
<Enissay> sure
<Enissay> well, im using Uberscript
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> looks like thats the problem
<Enissay> i dunno how to disable this option
<ikonia> you may need to disable the whole lot then
<nalioth> there's not much call for those type scripts on freenode
<Enissay> =(
<Enissay> alright then
<Enissay> UberScript: Fun Stuff now inactive
<ikonia> let me know when it's disabled
<ikonia> !give nalioth a kiss
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> looks good
<ikonia> 10 seconds and I'll remove the forward for you
<Enissay> thanks
<Enissay> btw, u know where i can find alternative scripts?
<Myrtti> for what client?
<Enissay> Xchat
<nalioth> Enissay: this isn't efnet. scripts aren't needed
<ikonia> Enissay: the ban forward on #ubuntu has been removed for you
<Enissay> ok
<Enissay> thanks ikonia
<Enissay> <3
<ikonia> thanks for popping in
<Enissay> :)
<Myrtti> Enissay: would you need help with anything else?
<Myrtti> I'm afraid I'm not ackquainted with Xchat and its scripts so I can't help you with that
<Enissay> no, that's it
<Enissay> thanks :)
<Enissay> im leaving, cos only ops can be here i guess
<Enissay> :)
<topyli> Enissay: thanks
<ikonia> thank you
<Enissay> bye
<topyli> heh. now there's quit message to make you think
<ikonia> 21:17 -!- CecilsCockRing is now known as HughCOCK
<ikonia> really ?
<Flannel> ... I ... guess being offtopic scared him away?
<ikonia> for the record he did do that on purpose as he made the same speach in ##linux too
<Flannel> I figured
<Flannel> !away > n3mo`sleep
<Flannel> why so many idiots today
<niko> Flannel: he test our bot, sorry
<niko> ( McPeter )
<Flannel> No worries
#ubuntu-ops 2010-09-13
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Zyklon)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Johnathan-D appears to be abusive - 6)
<nhandler> Bryanstein, gord_, i0nic: Can we help you with something? If not, please respect our no-idle policy
<Jordan_U> cwe_imut in #ubuntu is trolling.
<ikonia> morning alabd
<ikonia> alabd: if you need something from the channel please ask, if not please leave the channel
<jpds> Morning.
<ikonia> morning
<bazhang> hi
<jussi> morning
<ikonia> hello again alabd
<ikonia> alabd: if you need something from the channel please ask, if not please leave the channel
<popey> nhandler: gord_ usually idles here.
<gord_> hey look at that i have a tail
<popey> (as gord when identified)
<popey> see :)
<ikonia> alabd: please leave the channel if you do now wish to talk to the ubuntu operator team
<jussi> classic fail... http://imagebin.org/113883
<jpds> jussi: Well, you never know - you might want to spam yourself.
<jussi> jpds: hehe, perhaps. it was a legit thing that the person had signed up for, so therefor its a fail :D
<alabd> ikonia, hello , when will my ban be removed ?
<alabd> in #ubuntu
<alabd> it seems i-humble should ask this question for 3d time next time
<jussi> alabd: when you have proved you can listen to the ope...
<jpds> Seriously, I just see him and my mind switches itself off.
<mneptok> i have plans to go to the Apple Store this week to buy an iHumble.
<jussi> hah
<jpds> mneptok: http://theoatmeal.com/comics/apple
<mneptok> but the iHumble runs on the broken dreams of a thousand third world babies! and it has a touchscreen!
<popey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dikaQjMO388 which also seems 'appropriate' (only saw that for the first time last night)
<Bacta> Fuck
<Tm_T> ...
<jpds> Sure.
<ikonia> amazing
<ikonia> I may write a book using that quality quote
<popey> I wish I understood the mentality of internet trolls
<Tm_T> popey: I wish I wouldn't
<jussi> popey: be careful what you wish for... D:
<bazhang> rapage trolling in -server
<gnomefreak> someone told him to go there
<bazhang> yep. and he is asking nonsense. hitting channels network wide trolling
<gnomefreak> are you an op in there?
<gnomefreak> other than the council only one other has access.
<jussi> Im there.
<bazhang> I'm only in #u and #x
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> jussi: thanks
<elky> ohgods i need to not type anymore i just seeded -ot with the neverending song
<elky> it turns out it's hard to talk seriously about women in open source when you're on to your fifth glass of wine for the evening. and it's only just 7pm
<bazhang> hehe
<elky> erm wrong channel
<elky> you may lol, it's ok, i am.
<elky> who the hell has free booze on a /monday/?
<nhandler> popey, gord: Sorry ;)
<elky> popey, this one is a special one. i had him reformed for the whole of... oh, i think it was 3 weeks?
<jussi> elky: LOL
<elky> and it took lots of attention giving to maintain that.
<elky> it was a nice 3 weeks for everyone else
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (asdjk179 appears to be abusive - 6)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (klorei`` appears to be abusive - 6)
<h00k> Wine is good on any day.
<jpds> I much prefer to virtualize Windows, to be honest.
<ubottu> Seveas-train called the ops in #ubuntu (bruzer typing dangerous commands)
<ikonia> done
<jpds> ikonia: How about / ?
<ikonia> jpds: works for me
<ikonia> I'll test it now
<h00k> jpds: silly, the Pinot Noir kind, not the softwarez
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1301 users, 11 overflows, 1312 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1301 users, 11 overflows, 1312 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1303 users, 9 overflows, 1312 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1305 users, 11 overflows, 1316 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Johnathan-D appears to be abusive - 6)
<gnomefreak> shouldnt we have that sent to a different channel
<jrib> gnomefreak: where? :P
<gnomefreak> jrib: it can go to -irc or somewhere we have alot of bot channels. this one is for ban/remove/ect.. complaints ect should not be flooded by a bot
<jrib> gnomefreak: I guess its purpose is to let ops know there was a mass join even if they aren't in -ops-monitor
<gnomefreak> since -irc has very low trafic and is not used for working out user issues what is wrong with it goin there
<jrib> gnomefreak: I think ubottu should just ignore ops calls in -ops-monitor.  The ops that care about this info can idle in -ops-monitor
<gnomefreak> right
<gnomefreak> jussi: are opinion
<gnomefreak> any
<mneptok> !alot | gnomefreak
<ubottu> gnomefreak: Do you like to hug alot? - http://bit.ly/aVDMTo
 * mneptok whistles innocently
<gnomefreak> :)
<h00k> pm'ing brett\ about behavior in #ubuntu
<h00k> no response, but has since stopped
<guntbert> is the nick  pedobear_^ aceptable?
<ubottu> In ubottu, pedobear_^ said: !google this is a test
<jussi> guntbert: while borderline, it could be interpreted differently ln different contexts. If he misbehaves, then please let us know.
<guntbert> jussi: ok :)
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (Pedobear_)
<nhandler> He just got klined
<Tm_T> aww
<LjL> IdleOne, are you around? i'd like some clarification about yesterday's logs for here between you and oCean_
<IdleOne> what's up?
<IdleOne> LjL: ^^
<LjL> IdleOne: hi. let's start saying i might misinterpret things because ubuntulog broke, but... yesterday there was a user called "ubuntu" who was being very much a chore in #ubuntu. i called !ops, other people too, but no one was around. i'm seeing now that two people, MichaelH and oCean_, joined #ubuntu-ops to report about it
<IdleOne> yes, I remember that
<LjL> you asked "oCean_: which one?", but then shortly after, before he answered (publicly at least), you were like "oCean_: MichealH Please part the channel."
<LjL> is that just because he didn't answer in the span of a minute?
<IdleOne> yes. I did. When I asked "which one?" at the time I was not sure which user was in question after not getting a response for a few minutes I figured it out and asked them to part. I could of been a little more clear about what why.
<IdleOne> what/why
<LjL> but
<LjL> between "which one" and "please part" it was one minute (two at most, irclogs.ubuntu.com doesn't have seconds)
<LjL> *one minute*, after for about ten minutes, ops weren't around to do anything about the troll
<LjL> ops are volunteers and certainly don't have to be around at all times
<maco> LjL: i think IdleOne means he read the backscroll in that one minut
<maco> *minute
<IdleOne> it didn't take long of reading scroll back to see who ocean was talking about
<LjL> ok
<IdleOne> ljl
<IdleOne> I will try to be more clear in the future.
<IdleOne> :)
<LjL> still you can see that after you said that, ocean_ was "oCean_     yeah, sure :("
<LjL> you do realize the "no idling" rule here isn't to discourage people from being helpful, right? :\
<IdleOne> yes. I saw that. yes I do
<LjL> ok
<LjL> thanks, see you later then
<IdleOne> sure thing
<IdleOne> thank you
<jrib> ... ubottu is mean
<jrib> !macbook
<jrib> ugh.
<jrib> ubottu ignored me for no good reason :(
<jrib> !macbook
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jrib> ubottu: no, macbook is <alias> mac
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<jrib> ubottu: no, macbook is <alias> mac
<jrib> :/
<jrib> !macbook
<jrib> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<jrib> !macbook
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jrib> ubottu: no, macbook is temporarily unavailable
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<jrib> what the...
<jrib> !macbook
<ubottu> macbook is temporarily unavailable
<jrib> ubottu: no, macbook is <alias> mac
<jrib> !macbook
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<jrib> ok
#ubuntu-ops 2010-09-14
<maco> apparently the t in qpt` is "troll"
<maco> seems to be a bot. banned for unauthorised bots on the channel
<maco> hmm gentoo ops say they think he's a non-bot with a client that has an extremely annoying script
<jussi> maco: client + script = bot.
<jussi> maco: best you make it a banforward to here, if possible (it was in #u, right?)
<maco> fair nuff
<maco> yes it was
<maco> jussi: its not liking my syntax
<jussi> maco: what are you giving it?
<maco>  qpt`!~qpt@70.134.61.130$#ubuntu-ops   <-- right?
<jussi> yeah, but set it to *!*@
<maco> hrm
<maco> *shrug*
<maco> that worked
<jussi> the ` may have affected it
<knome> jussi, @btlogin
<jussi> knome: I need to consult with tsimpson, and he has been somewhat busy, so We will get there soon. any particular hurry?
<mneptok> down there they're rounding a posse to ride.
<knome> jussi, no, not really.
<mneptok> FYI, i have asked ActionParsnip *muerous* times to not spam the channel with "yo yo yo" when he /joins. he stopped for a while, but has done it again recently.
<mneptok> numerous, even
<mneptok> he says he did it as a one-off "for old times' sake"
<mneptok> *sigh*
<ikonia> hi ericblair
<ericblair> well i want to ask a differnt question and you banned me
<ericblair> why
<ikonia> I've not banned you, I've put a temporary forward on you to this channel, as you keep throwing tantrums and storming out of the channel
<ericblair> i do not 'throw tantrums'
<ikonia> you make a parting comment and then quit the channel
<ericblair> if i ask a question here you will say 'this is not a support channel'
<ikonia> you've done it twice
<ericblair> how long am i banned for i will not do it again
<ericblair> how do you stop a bash shell having a transparent background
<ikonia> yes, this isnt a support channel, as I've explained, I've forwarded you here to talk to you about claming down in the #ubuntu channel
<ikonia> yet you've just asked a support question after I told you not to
<ericblair> ?
<ikonia> so I'm going to leave this conversation alone
<ericblair> am i unbanned so i can get my questions maybe answered or not
<ericblair> i promise to behave etc
<ikonia> no
<ericblair> not criticise -
<ikonia> no etc
<ericblair> when can i can be unbanned
<ikonia> you've just shown you can't follow simple instructions
<ericblair> so i'm banned forever from #ubuntu?
<ikonia> I forwaded you here just to talk to you about calming down, I told you it's not a support channel here, and you still asked support questions
<ikonia> ericblair: no, just until you clam down and can listen to people trying to help you
<ericblair> can i possibly be unbanned today
<ericblair> i am calm
<ikonia> you've not, you've just stormed out of ubuntu, and you've just ignored what I said in this channel
<ikonia> that's not going to get you back into #ubuntu
<ericblair> what do i have to do to get back into #ubuntu
<ikonia> (I've already said) listen to what people are saying to  you, and clam down
<ikonia> calm
<ikonia> clam
<ikonia> take a break for the day from the support channel, and just have a think about how to keep calm in a channel and maybe pay a little more attention when people are talking to you/trying to help you
<ericblair> ok
<ikonia> this was only going to be a 30 second conversation, but you've really annoyed me by asking support questions in here after I told you it's not a support channel 10 seconds earlier
<ericblair> if you look back i asked the question before you said that
<ikonia> you didnt
<ericblair> i will not argue
<ikonia> BT updated
<jpds> He is connecting from btcentralplus, yes.
<ikonia> bravo, clever
<Pici> forked is confused.
<bazhang> or .. well yes
<marienz> well, questions about ubuntu-as-a-server go to #ubuntu-server, about x to #ubuntu-x, about running an ircd to #ubuntu-irc. Makes sense to me! :P
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> or banforward to #freenode !!
<Pici> bazhang: You mean to #irc which forwards to #freenode
 * marienz noddles
<marienz> making #freenode +F might be odd, but making things like #help +F arguably makes sense (and they in turn forward to #freenode)
<bazhang> Pici, nice!
<marienz> so yeah
<jussi> marienz: so its kosher for us to banforward to #help?
<marienz> I don't think it actually *is* +F
<marienz> but you could make an argument that perhaps it should be
<jussi> ahh
<marienz> yeah, no +F there
<marienz> sorry!
<Pici> Awww
<elky> I suppose the council will veto #ubuntu-are-you-even-paying-attention too :(
<jpds> Why can't I whois 2001:5c0::/32
<Pici> jpds: You mean /who ?
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1259 users, 6 overflows, 1265 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1259 users, 6 overflows, 1265 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1260 users, 6 overflows, 1266 limit))
<IdleOne> I have removed lucy_ a couple times in the past for being offtopic and random
<ikonia> ericblair: can you please leave this channel
<ericblair> why i was hoping you could help me with my problem
<ericblair> why do i have to leave the channel
<ikonia> ericblair: because this isn't a support channel as I told you earlier
<ikonia> and this channel has a non-idle policy
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops ericblair no longer using ubuntu, in #fedora displaying sys info for Fedora and comaplining of the same problem
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops ericblair ranting in PM about ubuntu failing him (even though it's broke in Fedora too) and ranting that he's wasted money thanks to ubuntu. I suspect attitude is a troll
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> I don't know what to do about greeper/grepper/grexo/etc
<IdleOne> good question
<IdleOne> keep banning?
<knome> ban gre*!*@* ? :P
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (sf79w0` appears to be abusive - 6)
<Pici> hrm
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, dakota_ said: ubottu there is a number after the GPG error , is this the number I enter into the commands preveously started?
<topyli> ljl, right
<topyli> boo
<IdleOne> this command is dangerous? rm -rf A/
<jpds> IdleOne: What's in "A/" ?
<IdleOne> jpds: was a command I saw given to a user in #u
<IdleOne> A/Files/popstation.dll': Input/output error
<IdleOne> not sure what that is but the user seems to want to delete whatever is in there
#ubuntu-ops 2010-09-15
<bazhang> ericblair looks a heckuva lot like mesula
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> I have thought about that, same with the BT IP
<bazhang> seeming to be wanting help, but then just trolling
<ikonia> agreed
<ikonia> the pm's I had off him yesterday also made me feel that
<bazhang> okay
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, LjL said: !no es-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si quieres charlar en español, entra en el canal #ubuntu-es-offtopic. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es-offtopic" (sin comillas) y dale a Enter. Gracias!
<jussi> !no es-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si quieres charlar en español, entra en el canal #ubuntu-es-offtopic. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es-offtopic" (sin comillas) y dale a Enter. Gracias!
<ubottu> I know nothing about es-#ubuntu-offtopic yet, jussi
<jussi> !es-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si quieres charlar en español, entra en el canal #ubuntu-es-offtopic. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es-offtopic" (sin comillas) y dale a Enter. Gracias!
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !wat-#ubuntu is <reply> I am not able rightly to apprehend the kind of confusion of ideas that could provoke such a question.
<elky> wheee, i'm in visible?
<its-me-again> hi again
<its-me-again> i mada a royal booboo several times in #ubuntu
<its-me-again> and got banned. i regret that i went ther several time for help with my linux mint os. that was aserious breach i kept going backand doing this from timee to tiem. i am a bit impatient adn i regret my actions.
<its-me-again> i know that i hve been banned for this as per the rules. one day i do wish to get an unban if ever i do i will only use it to get help for my ubuntu os only when i am using it or on the live cd for it.
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<its-me-again> i also regret and am sorry that i did lie about things at times despreate for help more than respecting #ubuntu.
<bazhang> its-me-again, but youre using mint
<bazhang> or you were as of four days ago or so
<its-me-again> i now realise that the people in #ubuntu get sick of people clogging the channel looking for help that they cant get
<bazhang> its-me-again, mint support has their own channel
<its-me-again> i use mint ubuntu and vista dn i am testing several pupy linux os on usb
<bazhang> irc.spotchat.net
<elky> its-me-again, there's no such thing as "mint ubuntu"
<popey> i think a comma was missing there elky
<its-me-again> bazhang, yes they do. at the time  i got frustraighted waiting for help adn went to #ubuntu
<elky> popey, I'm not so sure.
<popey> *shrug*
<its-me-again> bazhang, i know about that
<bazhang> its-me-again, and you are still using mint, as you said just a couple of days ago.
<its-me-again> i am just saying sorry for breaking the #ubuntu rules
<bazhang> okay
<bazhang> thanks
<its-me-again> maby now i hve thought about my actions and see y i was banned i might get another chance. but that is to the descression of the ops weather they do.
<its-me-again> ubuntu is a great os
<elky> its-me-again, which operating system are you going to ask questions about?
<its-me-again> i do niss going there when i cant find my own solutions for problems i have in my ubuntu so
<elky> what version of ubuntu?
<its-me-again> ubuntu only in #ubuntu, mint only in #ubuntu thas it
<elky> would you like to try that again?
<its-me-again> the main version of ubuntu
<its-me-again> oops i meant to say #ubuntu only in ubuntu , mint inly in #linuxmint-help on another entirly different network
<bazhang> its-me-again, thats counterfactual to what you said just a short while ago
<its-me-again> i do understand y you have such a hard policy
<its-me-again> bazhang, i talk to much dont i
<bazhang> its-me-again, you clearly stated in another channel that you were *not* using ubuntu
<its-me-again> I understand the bn totally
<elky> bazhang, ooh, where was this?
<bazhang> ##linux elky
<its-me-again> not at that time i have a coppy in my old computer i stopped using cause i got banned
<its-me-again> i was talking about this other computer ok
<bazhang> puppy, mint debian, and windows
<elky> its-me-again, ok, so where do you ask your debian questions?
<its-me-again> i use several linux os is that not allous
<elky> allous?
<bazhang> elky, mint has a debian version now
<its-me-again> i dont use debian but if i did i would ask in #debian
<its-me-again> linux mint adn linux mint debian use another network
<elky> its-me-again, i'm going to ask you again, what is the name of the version of ubuntu you use?
<its-me-again> ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<its-me-again> and also its ok i have said my peace do you hve anymore ou would like to sk
<elky> you do realise that if we unban you, the next time you break our rules the ban will be much much longer, yes?
<its-me-again> i understand the consequences. every broken rule has them
<its-me-again> atm as i am not using ubuntu as much as i used to but only acasionally when i boot my old computer which is about once or twice a month to store my backups. i do have problems with that setup sometimes
<its-me-again> probabbly due tothe face that its an old py
<its-me-again> * p4
<elky> So that means that despite you now being unbanned in #ubuntu, you're not going to go asking anything anyway, correct?
<its-me-again> well not sking much or often anyway
<its-me-again> untill i decided touse ubuntu on a regular bsis
<elky> well the ban is lifted. was there anything else we can help you with?
 * its-me-again sorry i am typing to fast 
<its-me-again> not but thanks for the ban
<its-me-again> it woke me up i tread carefully now all over irc
<elky> ok bye
 * elky starts the stopwatch
<elky> bazhang, if you spot him asking about mint again, he's had his warning.
<bazhang> elky, yep.
<bazhang> qwert is the fellow who called !ops whenever he wanted help for a technical issue
<Pici> Now hes pming me for some reason.
<bazhang> back at it, nearly
<Pici> <?qwert> Hello  <?qwert> ops  <Pici> Excuse me? <?qwert> Yes? <Pici> You messaged me.
<bazhang> ugh. and I just removed his ban in #ubuntu
<Pici> Possible incoming here.  I need to do some work afk.  Hes being confusing in pm.
<bazhang> ok
<popey> 14:12:03 -!- sam__ [~sam@host86-172-155-105.range86-172.btcentralplus.com] has joined #ubuntu-uk
<popey> mesula?
<ikonia> why is qwert using maco's name
<ikonia> whois him
<ikonia> popey: yes
<bazhang> oh yech
<ikonia> qwert is trolling
<ikonia> he's using other names as his own and hitting factoids
<bazhang> not yet openly
<bazhang> also samnotafk and the fsdfsfgds one
<ikonia> popey: it's him
<bazhang> ie mesula, ericblair, et al
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> we don't know ericblair is mesula
<ikonia> that's just a theory
<ikonia> there recent IP's aren't that close
<bazhang> seems to fit , eg the language etc
<ikonia> but they are on the same provider and a similar region
<bazhang> certainly not murdoc et al
<ikonia> bazhang: I agree, but I'm only %75
<ikonia> back in 10, keep an eye on qwert, he's done the ops in #ubuntu and #kubuntu and he's using maco's name from a .in address, it's not a good combination for a legitimate "user"
<bazhang> yep, but have to give him a chance; no pre-emptive banning
<IdleOne> he is also pm users in -ot
<bazhang> seems stalkerish now
<bazhang> <qwert> Is ther any ubottu command to know ops list?
<bazhang> wish we could have an exception to the no idle list for a few; rww, LjL for example
<IdleOne> btw Good morning
<bazhang> IdleOne, hi!
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1206 users, 14 overflows, 1220 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1207 users, 15 overflows, 1222 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1208 users, 14 overflows, 1222 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (SportsChick` appears to be abusive - 6)
<Pici> Is qwert randomly pming any of the rest of you?
<bazhang> nope not me
<bazhang> rww yes
<elky> Pici, once about 2 days ago
<knome> bazhang, re: exception to no-idle, wouldn't it just make sense to voice them? :P
<bazhang> knome, indeed, as they are opped in -unregged and elsewhere iirc
<knome> :)=
<Pici> Hes trying to get me to help him setup spamassasin on SuSE.  Two things that I don't know anything about.
<ikonia> he needs to stop pm'ing people
<topyli> user wish from another channel: 'linux would be much better off without the kernel, it only causes problems'
<topyli> meh, wrong channel. enjoy!
<ikonia> idiot
<Pici> heh
<ikonia> AnthLee is out to be an issue
<maco> bazhang: i thought rww was allowed to idle since he ops in a few chans?
<jpds> Jesus, having someone with the nick of "look" is really annoying.
<marienz> jpds: must be worse for that person, getting hilighted every few minutes
<jpds> "look: can you do ... ?"
<ikonia> bareego is recruiting for ##club-ubuntu in #ubuntu channels
<ikonia> how should that be handled ? he's pm'ing users in #ubuntu-offtopic to invite them to ##club-ubuntu
<elky> ikonia, oh?
<ikonia> anthlee just join ##club-ubuntu and said bareego just invited him here, they only cross in 1 channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> Anyone else?
<ikonia> not yet
<ikonia> 15:07 < bareego> AnthLee,
<ikonia> 15:07 < AnthLee> bareego invited me here :S
<ikonia> I also find it no-coincidence that bareego quit after I starte discussing it in here
<elky> and bareego just parted too
<elky> yeah
<elky> HAI CLUBBERS, SPAMMING IS BAD, MKAY!
<jpds> I should so join and say that.
<ikonia> back later
<elky> jpds, except they'd retaliate even more immaturely
<topyli> first time i see this sort of trolling: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/new-background-ubuntu
<popey> haha
<Pici> I like the mockup.
<knome> yes, it's actually pretty funny :P
<topyli> yep
<knome> especially when he's set sabdfl as the drafter
<popey> cunning way to get attention, assign to ubuntu-members
<ikonia> why has that not been deleted and the author deleted from launchpad
<popey> would have had wider spread if they'd used ~locoteams
<popey> ikonia: it's not existed long
<ikonia> ah
<Pici> It'll be gone soon methinks.
<ikonia> I assume wheels are in motion
<popey> its in #launchpad now
<popey> done
<ikonia> AnthLee again with dubious advice
<alabd> Good day all ,  ikonia  Hello , when will you remove my user ban ?
<ikonia> alabd: when you agree to abide by the ubuntu channels rules and accept responsibility for your own actions
<ikonia> alabd: anything else ?
<alabd> ikonia,  you know , humbled i have accepted rules before but that "proper use" phrase in rules is not a clear phrase
<ikonia> the rules are clear, and you have been told on a one to one basis
<alabd> this is your opinion , for example see this
<ikonia> ?
<alabd> <IdleOne> alabd: you are correct in saying that you could interpret our proper use policy differently
<alabd> #ubuntu is for support questions relating to the proper use and functionality of software contained in Ubuntu.
<IdleOp> alabd: if you are going to quote me Please make sure you quote me fully
<ikonia> alabd: this is the accepting responsbility for your own action parts
<IdleOp> alabd: I do not like my words being misused
<IdleOp> or misquoted
<alabd> no it is used true way
<alabd> anyway
<IdleOp> you are a liar
<ikonia> alabd: the channel is logged, it was not used this way
<alabd> the phrase "proper use "
<IdleOp> I am done with this conversation. sorry I butted in ikonia
<ikonia> not at all
<alabd> is a generic phrase
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> alabd: you are a persistant problem user in the ubuntu channels, you've been spoken to on a one to one basis a few times about this, yet you do not correct your behaviour, nor do you accept responsibility for your actions
<ikonia> when this changes, the ban will be removed
<alabd> ikonia,  so you say "proper use" is not generic and exactly explain what it means ?
<ikonia> I'm not interested in discussing anything other than a.) you resolving your behaviour b.) you accepting responsibility for your actions
<ikonia> alabd: other than that, I will not be side tracked
<Pici> Arguing the semanitcs of the way that the rules are phrased is not going to help.
<alabd> ikonia, see if you want ban me each time for any reason , you have power of it and you can , but being honest is really hard work , i-humble have been banned in #ubuntu in last year for 3 time (methink)  only by you , and the last time is this time , don't explain in a way that my user is banned for 15 times in ubuntu channel ,
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1248 users, 8 overflows, 1256 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1248 users, 9 overflows, 1257 limit))
<ikonia> alabd: sorry, what you've said doesn't make sense, I understand there is a language barrier, so could you try to say that again please.
<alabd> sure
<alabd> which part?
<ikonia> all of it
<alabd> ok
<alabd>  you say : you are a persistant problem user in the ubuntu channels  . see , being honest is hard work , my user is banned from #ubuntu in last year for 3 times (afk) only by you . . Will a user  with 2 times banning in his existence is #ubuntu channel history be abad user ?   look at the this time , i-humble am saying "proper use" phrase is a generic phrase and some could understand it contains "logal use "   , if you don't believe me we can ask a h
<alabd> onest person  (not your friends) ,
<ikonia> alabd: 1.) you've been banned a few times, so yes, that makes you a persistant problem, you've been spoken to also so you didn't need to be banned, 2.) stop arguing the rules, 3.) other operators have spoke to you, if you are suggesting they are not honest then you have issues you're going to need to work out
<ikonia> as an aside you have been banned from other channels for this same behaviour, while this is not actually relevant to your #ubuntu ban, it is showing that you can't respect other channels rules, and have been banned there also - so it's not just #ubuntu that you have an issue with
<alabd> to clear a honest person 1) tell us exactly how many times my user has been banned from first by whom ? 2) while you'r reason is a generic rule , it is my right to talk about that generic rule that it can not be good reason for banning thers 3)how can i-humble be sure that an OP is not you'r friend and even is not yours? 4) about other channels , good point , i-humble don't know why my user was banned is some channels that you have came and stimulate
<alabd> d their OP ? any hoonest person wants judge between us realy i-humble can give voucher for any part of my talks ,
<alabd> thers = users
<ikonia> this is getting stupid
<ikonia> alabd: a.) accept the rules of the ubuntu channels b.) accept responsibility for your actions, if you want some sort of court hearing, your in the wrong place
<alabd> i-humble have accepted rules before and am really agree with it , do you have any reason that i-humble am not agreed  ? am saying that "proper use" phrase is a generic phrase that some could not get exactly what it means really , but NOW if OPs say that it does not contain "legal use" i-humble will accept it , this is reason that my user is banned not truely
<alabd> and if here has a administrator , i-humble will complain from you next time
<alabd> an*
<ikonia> alabd: the reason we (I) don't think you have accepted the rules, is because you constantly break them, you ask about legal use a lot, you ask about copyright, and citation of people for your "book" which then turns out is a home work project, ubuntu is for support discussion, yet you use it for your own personal reasons
<ikonia> you have been told many times it's for support use only, that's why the "generic use" agrument doesn't work, people have explained it to you personally
<alabd> ikonia,  seriously don't pettifog , just discuss about this issue and this time , those thing that you mention are related to some month ago and they were not really related to this issue , and you can not at all say this > i banned him while i saw he came after some month and asked a legal question  because he was writting a book
<alabd> ikonia,  and be sure that MMS question (this time) was not related to a book and anything else . and was not against rules
<ikonia> alabd: it WAS against the rules
<ikonia> you asked about if using the software and it's codecs was legal
<ikonia> you know the topic of the channel is support discussion only after you previous dealings, so focusing on this issue only you broke the rules knowing them
<ikonia> beyond that I won't go over this any more
<alabd> yes we discussed before it is not required to repeat them yes ? you know and i-humble know that was a generic phrase
<ikonia> it is not a generic phrase
<alabd> if you are not agree we should pay more time in judge
<ikonia> there is no judge needed
<ikonia> that is fact
<alabd> in your view yes
<alabd> but maybe not in others view
<ikonia> right, I'm not discussing this any more,
<alabd> and judge is for these times
<ikonia> other users have explained it to you
<alabd> to judge between those persons that they think they are true each one
<ikonia> it's not a discussiong
<alabd> ikonia, yes and this is complete view of :
<alabd> <IdleOne> alabd: you are correct in saying that you could interpret our proper use policy differently but your interpretation is incorrect and ikonia and mneptok are trying to explain what the proper use of #ubuntu is.
<ikonia> alabd: IdleOp asked you NOT to quote him
<ikonia> alabd: yet you are miss-quoting him again
<ikonia> 17:42 <+IdleOp> alabd: I do not like my words being misused
<alabd> ikonia,  asked me to quote him cmpletely
<ikonia> 17:42 <+IdleOp> alabd: I do not like my words being misused
<ikonia> 17:43 <+IdleOp> you are a liar
<alabd> yes ^
<Pici> enough.
<ikonia> alabd: so there you go - I can use quotes to
<ikonia> Pici: agreed
<Pici> alabd: Stop being pedantic about the wording of the rules.
<IdleOp> he is failing to read the part where I say his interpretation is incorrect
<alabd> IdleOp, no am reading it and tld it before that :
<alabd>  i-humble have accepted rules before and am really agree with it , do you have any reason that i-humble am not agreed  ? am saying that "proper use" phrase is a generic phrase that some could not get exactly what it means really , but NOW if OPs say that it does not contain "legal use" i-humble will accept it , this is reason that my user is banned not truely
<IdleOp> alabd: I am not going to discuss or debate the rules with you. ikonia knows the rules extremely well and I agree with his interpretation of them. Also the rules are not negotiable, YOU must follow them.
<IdleOp> if you don't agree with a decision of an op please see !appeals
<alabd> IdleOp,  maybe i-humble am not exlaining good , am saying am agree with that rule now while you say it does not contain "legal use" but before my ban i-humble could interpret that phrase and it was not for me clear
<IdleOp> is it clear now?
<alabd> as you said before ban you could interpret our proper use phrase
<alabd> sure it is now
<IdleOp> good.
<alabd> but why should an op ban a user for such things ?
<alabd> because he has been banned 2 timees before some month before ?
<IdleOp> yes, exactly. The rules were given to you and explained on both those previous occasions and you chose to ignore them and continue to disrupt the channel with off topic questions about legality
<ikonia> you said you did not want to discuss the other times - so don't
<alabd> yes ok no discuss required any more but IdleOp  know that those times reason of ban was another thing so i-humble was not told about meaning of "roper use"
<IdleOp> now I am tired of explaining the same thing to you. I am sure ikonia is also. unless I am mistaken I don't believe the ban will be lifted today. Please part the channel now.
<alabd> and IdleOp  you are an OP and ikonia  also is an OP , so it is maybe  hard for you to judge honestly , any maybe you are friend and realy it is hard to judge against any firend  , and the only reason that you have is  ""The rules were given to you and explained on both those previous occasions """     but i-humble am saying those 2 bannings were cause of another reasons so anyone has not toold me about that the "proper use" phrase does not cation "le
<alabd> gal use" . s
<alabd> anyway all the thing i-humble could say , are said , it is enough as Pici  told
<IdleOp> agreed. Now please /part
<IdleOp> Just to be clear so I am not misquoted again. I agree with Pici that this is enough and we should not discuss this any further.
<alabd> so remove my ban if is enough
<alabd> big problem of here is that someone cann't find  an OP that can judge against another OP/firiend , :) this is a world that someone insolence Koran/Quran with help of polic
<ikonia> people are not judging against other ops because they agree, and the fact that you are suggesting other wise is offensive
<ikonia> so I suggest you leave the channel as it doesn't appear to be something to progress at this time
<Tm_T> alabd: please don't accuse our judgement being favoring others without proof
<Tm_T> alabd: as discussion is done for today, please part and come back later when there's something new to add to this discussion
<alabd> Tm_T, i-humble was on phone  and did not tell all ops are so ... what d you mean of new to add too this discussion ?
<Tm_T> repeating same arguments won't get this discussion going anywhere
<Mamarok> this is getting annoying...
<alabd> yes and also i-humble can not come and repeat all another day ,also i-humble have said what should be said ,
<Tm_T> then there's no point coming to repeat it all here
<Tm_T> !appeal | alabd next steps here
<ubottu> alabd next steps here: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Tm_T> alabd: if there's nothing else you need from us, please part the channel
<alabd> Tm_T,  you mean about 40 OPs here are agree with ikonia yes ?
<Tm_T> alabd: doesn't matter, repeating same arguments here wont help
<Tm_T> proceed to next step if you feel need for it
<alabd> sure but from these 40 ops , should only 1 op give help ?
<Tm_T> no, but there's ben enough of ops involved this discussion
<Tm_T> really, please stop now, part the channel and use the options we have told you
<alabd> ok if others think so bye
<Tm_T> bye
<alabd> so i-humble should learn something from here that if a person has been banned 2 times before for other reasons and if he is told other reasons  , others can interpret some phrases but he can not because he was banned 2 times before (even in non-related issues)
<alabd> :)
<mneptok> excellent screen reattach timing FTW
<JamieBennett> Linaro need a bugbot in #linaro-meeting similar to the one that is currently in #linaro. Is there anyone who could help sort that out for us?
<Pici> JamieBennett: What bot is in #linaro?
<JamieBennett> Pici: sorry, I don't know
<JamieBennett> Pici: is there a way I can find out?
<JamieBennett> ah ubot2
<Pici> JamieBennett: jpds runs that bot, you'll need to talk to him in order to get it in other channels.
<JamieBennett> Pici: OK, thanks
<jpds> JamieBennett: It should be done.
<JamieBennett> \o/ thanks jpds !
<ikonia> what's today's issue Bacta
<Bacta> Sorry, force of habit
<ikonia> yeah, persistant joining to troll is a tough habbit to break
#ubuntu-ops 2010-09-16
<djret> hey whats up
<djret> banned ?
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<h00k> djret: standby, please.
<djret> this is most unusual
<djret> so Im usig a banned IP?
<h00k> djret: give me a second to take a look
<h00k> djret: What channel are you trying to join?
<djret> ubuntu
<djret> why bis this IP anned?
<djret> why bis this IP banned?
<Pici> djret: patience.
<djret> why is this IP banned?
<h00k> djret: You're not helping at all. You need to wait a second while I look.
<djret> ok well never mind shal go elese where
<djret> can you explain reason for the ban?
<h00k> djret: It appears we've had a lot of abuse from that range of addresses
<djret> never mind Ill try elsewhere
<h00k> djret: You're more than welcome to, I suppose.
<Pici> okay then
<h00k> For the record, there appears to be a lot of abuse from that range of addresses
<h00k> And it appears there is a +b on *!*@92.251.*threembb.ie
<Pici> Yep
<Pici> 20:20:15 <ubottu> Match: *!*@92.251.*threembb.ie by bazhang in #ubuntu on Aug 22 2010 03:53:13 (ID: 28025)
<h00k> for a number of "users"
 * h00k shrugs
<elky> yep, we checked the who for a while before putting that in iirc
<ubottu> BluesKaj called the ops in #ubuntu (ArakMotherFukker)
<nhandler> idoru got him ^
<dexkt26> well hello all
<dexkt26> so whens the next ubuntu out?
<dexkt26> told it might be in october
<dexkt26> is this right?
<dexkt26> hey this is ubuntu right?
<maco> this is the ubuntu operators channel
<dexkt26> so where am I?
<dexkt26> if not in ubuntu
<maco> #ubuntu-ops
<maco> like i said, the ubuntu operators channel
<maco> you were probably forwarded here due to a ban in #ubuntu, if it's not where you were aiming for
<dexkt26> ok so how do I get into ubuntu
<dexkt26> maco: yes just realised that   not sure why that happened
<dexkt26> maco: banned  because???
<dexkt26> maco: I have been here before
<dexkt26> maco: heres what I get #ubuntu  Cannot send to channel
<dexkt26> maco: whats with this
<maco> sorry im doing 3 things at once here. lemme check the bantracker
<dexkt26> maco: ok thanks
<dexkt26> maco: very quiet here
<dexkt26> maco: I was told is fairly busy here!
<dexkt26> maco: good place to come
<dexkt26> hello
<maco> hmm so what i see is that you've been banned multiple times, evaded bans, refused to acknowledge that fact, and eventually you were removed last time you visited
<dexkt26> maco: lat time I was here I wasnt banned
<maco> august 25 you were here refusing to own up to your ban evasions and eventually you were removed from this channel
<maco> removed, not banned
<maco> but you're still banned in #ubuntu because you didnt resolve your august 22 ban
<maco> my laptop battery is about to die.. :-/
<maco> Pici: ping?
<dexkt26> maco: so how is that resolved?
<maco> need to talk about why you got banned in the first place and about your evasion tendencies, but my laptop is about to shut down from battery :-/
<maco> Flannel: ping?
<dexkt26> maco: not sure what is meant by that
<IdleOne> dexkt26: what nick were you using the last time you were here?
<dexkt26> maco: Ive never beened banned
<maco> IdleOne: jusoe according to bt
<IdleOne> dexkt26: what nick were you using the last time you were here?
<dexkt26> IdleOne:   last time I was dexkt26 and I wasnt banned for that
<IdleOne> how long ago was it?
<dexkt26> IdleOne:   my nick wasnt banned why so now?
<IdleOne> dexkt26: Please answer my question
<dexkt26> IdleOne:  about 5 weeks ago i was here
<IdleOne> dexkt26: I am going to set an exemption so you can join #ubuntu.
<dexkt26> oh what gives
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> Please read the guidelines
<IdleOne> give me a moment to set the exempt
<dexkt26> IdleOne:  this is very bizzar
<dexkt26> IdleOne:  I havent done anything!
<dexkt26> IdleOne:  to warrent this ban
<IdleOne> dexkt26: I know
<dexkt26> IdleOne: so whats it about then?
<IdleOne> it's a long story, let's leave it at mistaken identity
<IdleOne> Please join #ubuntu now so we can make sure you can join
<dexkt26> IdleOne: so Im not totally banned?
<IdleOne> dexkt26: provided you use this same nickname every time you try to join #ubuntu, you won't have any problems
<dexkt26> IdleOne: is this some other IP address problem
<IdleOne> dexkt26: I am quite busy at the moment if you could please join #ubuntu
<dexkt26> IdleOne: oh so iuts my IP adress really   and not me   correct?
<IdleOne> correct
<dexkt26> IdleOne: makes sence then
<IdleOne> dexkt26: Please join #ubuntu so I can be sure I set the exempt correctly
<IdleOne> set exempt on the nick dexkt26
<IdleOne> He will be back under a different nick, soonish I'm sure
<IdleOne> he joined #ubuntu for 1 minute and quit
<IdleOne> 091510-[22:03:02] * dexkt26 (~dexkt26@92.251.159.44.threembb.ie) has joined #ubuntu
<IdleOne> just like the last time we wasted an hour
 * IdleOne goes back to Star Trek
<brian> banned fron ubuntu?
<brian> why
<brian> hey wht is this?
<brian> hey why is this?
<h00k> brian: Standby, let me check.
<brian> heres what I get  	#ubuntu Cannot send to channel
<brian> no proper
<h00k> brian: There appears to be a lot of abuse from that range of addresses
<brian> thought It wes a freenode room
<brian> what does that mean?
<h00k> brian: The room is on a Freenode server, if that's what you're asking. The bans for that channel aren't handled by Freenode, they're handled by #ubuntu-* operators
<Flannel> maco: What's up?
<brian> so why the has freenode banned me
<h00k> brian: that range of IPs has been banned multiple times for abuses and ban evading
<brian> ok so what for me?
<brian> my ISP has not banned me
<brian> so is my ISP banned  is that what it is?
<h00k> Yes, it looks like we have a ban on that address range
<brian> still I get this 	#ubuntu Cannot send to channel
<h00k> brian: standby, please.
<h00k> brian: you should now be able to join
<brian> not understand why Im banned  please explain
<h00k> brian: I explained that that range of addresses was banned. That includes your address.
<brian> well maybe I should go where somewhere Im not banned
<brian> later
<h00k> So...okay. I did temporarily unban him, gave him the opportunity to join, but he did not, so I re-banned that range.
<h00k> It was suspiciously similar to the previous visitor.
<IdleOne> h00k: next time /mode +e nick!*
<IdleOne> allows the nick to join and keeps the ban
<h00k> makes sense, yeah, I don't know why I didn't think of that
<h00k> I'm silly.
<IdleOne> nahhh
<IdleOne> how often do we set +e anyway
<popey> maco: got a (grumpy) reply from the ubuntu-help.com guy. its not a phishing site, it was an 'experiment' with apache proxy. he's taken it down now
<maco> popey: mmmk.... id say any site masquerading as another, particularly when passwords are involved, are phishing though
<ikonia> agreed
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/494743/
<ikonia> it's still a phising site as it's coverting passwords intentionally or not
<jpds> We need ubuntu-help.com when we have help.u.c ?
<elky> For personal experiments.
<elky> That resemble remarks about phishing.
<popey> i haven't bothered reply, felt he was too grumpy and wouldn't realise I was alerting him for the right reasons
<ubottu> Lynoure called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Priceyyy appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<Pici> You know, I was just going to say its quiet, but now someone in -ot is making me explain why saying 'seig heil' is a bad thing.
<knome> ...
<jpds> Pici: Victory hail, hmm.
<Pici> jpds: After someone mentioned nazis.
<jrib> hmm
<Pici> Whats up?
<jrib> why do I keep being disconnected :(
<Pici> Max SendQ exceeded
<jrib> weird, I'm not actually doing anything different
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, charlie-tca said: !no, !triage is Triage means there should be enough information for the developers to start working on your bug, when they have time.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-09-17
<h00k> I should have done a /clones before removing that bot.
<Jordan_U> onoko in #ubuntu appears to be a bot.
<h00k> Jordan_U: thank you
<Jordan_U> You're welcome.
<h00k> @btlogin
<ubottu> NoTownKasper called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<rww> Hola. The last few paragraphs of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines are redundant with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess , and it'd probably be less confusing if the former just linked to the latter instead.
<Madpilot> rww, nice entitlement issue w/ fourstar on #u
<Madpilot> pity he left before the edu-boot could be applied...
<rww> oh hey, I'm still here.
<IdleOne> I was slow on the trigger, wanted to give him a " You should know better"
<rww> lies, yours says "Have a nice day"
<IdleOne> only when I want it to
<IdleOne> oh btw, GET OFF MY LAWN!
<Tm_T> ?
<IdleOne> he understood :)
<IdleOne> hehe
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> 1) you didn't answer his issue  2) that was rude, inside joke or not
<IdleOne> what issue?
<IdleOne> the guideline link thing. I had no opinion on it.
<IdleOne> 2) I don't believe he took it as me being rude.
<IdleOne> He knew exactly what I meant but if joking now and then with regulars who know us is out of line. I will remember not to anymore
<Tm_T> so felt an urge to chase him away without even commenting an issue?
<bazhang> nah. he took it as a joke. replied in -ot a moment later to that effect
<Tm_T> sure
<bazhang> he should be able to idle here, along with LjL
<IdleOne> I still don't know what issue, he knows how to use the bot to submit factoids, he is also well versed on editing wiki pages. he knows who to talk to about having the wiki updated.
<IdleOne> and yeah +1 to bazhang
<Tm_T> IdleOne: then say it to him, don't just tell to go away
<bazhang> probably just wanted to stop by
<IdleOne> rww /should/ be in here
<IdleOne> a half hour had passed, he forgot he was even in here
<IdleOne> I'm not sure exactly what the problem is but I am feeling like I have to justify my every word
<bazhang> lets move on
<Tm_T> nah
<IdleOne> I didn't see you offer any help to him on the issue
<Tm_T> I just find it a bit rude to only chase user away (:
<IdleOne> but I'll move along
<Tm_T> np
<IdleOne> and I find it extremely rude to be called on every thing I do
<Jordan_U> avis is trolling in #ubuntu+1
<topyli> @btlogin
<topyli> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> @btlogin
<bazhang> 203.199.234.3   four users connecting from that
<bazhang> seems to be just trolling judging from the nickspam and comments in -unregged
<bazhang> ohir, hi
<ohir> hi. who operates floodbot?
<bazhang> ohir, what do you need with floodbot?
<ohir> one or two second of delay before it will kick me out of #ubuntu. To help nickserv update its bases
<bazhang> ohir, auto identify you mean?
<ohir> yes
<bazhang> ohir, which client
<ohir> bazhang: I have autoident to nickserv and it goes before joins
<ohir> bazhang: irssi
<bazhang> ohir, not sure there, perhaps #freenode or #irssi could help with the username:password config for that.
<ohir> bazhang: I can artifically delay #ubuntu join when I do client startup. Its morec complicated if connection get lost and irrsi rejoins itself
<bazhang> ohir, then that seems best, doubtful floodbot would be re-written for that
<bazhang> the channel is not always +r thankfully
<ohir> bazhang: I _do_ have autoidentify on. Problem is that it is seen on my whois a 0,5-2s later (depends on how busy network currently is
<bazhang> seems to coincide with junior high school break times
<ohir> heh, likely
<bazhang> sorry for the inconvenience, by the way
<ohir> I do understand need for it. Just a little delay or even double check whois can resolve
<bazhang> yep. outside my field of knowledge or say so, unfortunately.
<ohir> bazhang: where floodbot source is?
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> dont think its open source actually :)
<ohir> ah, so gimme one who wrote it to discuss :)
<ohir> or just let her/him know that it should go this way: on newnick join -> (optionally mute nick) -> delay 1s -> whois check -> delay 1s -> whois check. If unregistered -> go protein check.
<bazhang> ohir, ok. will pass on message. no guarantee of activation though
<ohir> thanks
<ohir> nice
<LjL> hi
<LjL> i was told someone was inquiring about the floodbots
<bazhang> leave you to it then
<bazhang> LjL, it is ohir
<LjL> ohir: hi
<ohir> LjL: yep, I did
<LjL> ohir: i wrote those monsters. what is the matter with them?
<ohir> LjL: I ause autoidentify. And routinely get kicked to unreg because there is a delay in nickserv db update
<ohir> IMO it should go this way: on newnick join -> (optionally mute nick) -> delay 1s -> whois check -> delay 1s -> whois check. If unregistered -> go protein check.
<LjL> ohir: that's a long-time problem with freenode indeed... i *think* (not really sure at all) staff recommends to use SASL to avoid that
<LjL> ohir, well, the "mute nick" part would be absolutely necessary, because the spambots that we want to keep out usually start flooding *immediately*
<ohir> LjL: I know
<LjL> ohir: what's more, i strongly suspect (because of previous tests) that wouldn't even be good enough, since if someone joins and immediately starts spamming, there's too much server lag, in general, to mute them before they start
<ohir> LjL: just its more convinient to mute than to kick
<LjL> ohir: and finally, you see, that would cause a *lot* of ugly mode-spam in #ubuntu, which we could really do without :\
<ohir> LjL: yep, this is right guess
<ohir> LjL: what about identify to floodbot?
<LjL> ohir: can't your client just introduce a short delay between identifying and joining, so that joining unidentified is unlikely?
<ohir> its a small percentile of users who are sophisticated enough to use autoidentify and go #ubuntu
<LjL> ohir: well... the floodbots are written with the idea in mind that they'll never really deal with PM or permissions (as those would be additional security issues that aren't really taken account of in the code). but even if i tried to do that, what would be the gain? it's still very likely, unless you set a delay in your client, that the time between identify-to-bot and join would be too short
<ohir> LjL: it can. On startup it can be done easily. Anything more (ie server change) it needs more than that
<ohir> LjL: ok, thats an argument.
<ohir> simplicity pays
<ohir> as to identify - I can identify to bot before I join
<LjL> ohir: perhaps i could make the bots auto-invite when they detect a cloak change, and if you have join-on-invite set in your client...
<LjL> but having that set is in general a bad idea :\
<ohir> but its good attitude to have it simple and secure
<ohir> LjL: ow, thats good idea
<LjL> ohir: well but you can identify to nickserv before you join, too - it's just that nickserv isn't lightning fast (but neither is floodbot)
<LjL> i'll look into doing the inviting thing
<ohir> LjL: I am doing autoidentify. Then have even servmesg reply wait. But somewhat it is not enough in congestion time
<ohir> LjL: inviting is good solution
<LjL> ohir: if you want to ask in #freenode too whether they have some smart solution (again, i vaguely recall SASL could at least mitigate that), i'm glad to lurk and learn
<ohir> LjL: SASL is not solution 'for the masses'
<ohir> and yes, the real solution is to have unregistered users silent on channels with an M mode
<ohir> M as example
<ohir> what should be done in ircd
 * ohir reads freenode's sasl howto.
<ohir> its certainly not for the masses
<LjL> ohir, well, you said that auto-identifying and auto-joining isn't for the masses either, though
<ohir> right :)
<LjL> ohir: ok, if you want you can try unidentifying, joining -unregged and identifying, and seeing what happens (if this works)
<LjL> ohir: oh - you must not be in #ubuntu while you do that
<ohir> ok
<ohir> its better to quit then
<LjL> seems a bit overkill, but ok :P
<ohir> seem it works
<LjL> cool
<ohir> though still I need to get rid of unregged
<LjL> well yeah
<ohir> LjL: thanks
<LjL> would you like to get kicked automatically too? :P
<LjL> i'm not sure others would appreciate that :D
<ohir> from unregged? yes
<ohir> LjL: only if autoinvite kicks in
<LjL> ohir: also you do know you can opt out of being redirected to other channels? that way you'd not end up in unregged
<LjL> ohir: yeah but you must understand that people are often confused by things like /invite. actually even plain messages can confuse them enough. so kicking them would be, uhm...
<LjL> i can already imagine the "WHY DID YOU KICK ME I DIDNT DO ANYTHING"s in here
<ohir> LjL: for most 'by-hand' users it would be good too. Prove you're protein based then autoinvite on #ubuntu and kick from unregg
<ohir> heh
<ohir> yep, you're right
<LjL> ohir: work in the frame of mind that given the bots give people the message "Type /join #ubuntu to join now", oftentimes people type
<LjL>  /join #ubuntu to join now
<LjL> that's how people are
<ohir> "tell me a first two letters and I will autoinvite you back to main channel and kick you from there"
<LjL> but then they won't be able to see the explanatory message that comes up *after* they've given the answer
<ohir> will promote read&understand attitude
<ohir> "tell me more" "end with +A to get autoinvited"
<LjL> well if i really wanted to promote that, i wouldn't have added this questions thing in the first place - just let them register :P
<LjL> hmm
<LjL> i guess i could do that, but it wouldn't be any use in your case (i.e. no answer, just invite-on-registered-user)
<ohir> LjL: I am telling about extending current behavior for users who understand
<ohir> I know in my case it is not. But others may use it
<LjL> honestly i doubt it. people who are in -unregged actually answering their question are mostly clueless... the clueful people have registered already. so i don't think having them kicked would help them any
<ohir> if they register by hand (incurring enough delay for nickserv to update) they never got to unregg in first place
<ohir> others may use it (or not, so then it is feature for plain fun :)
<ohir> real solution is +M mode forr channel
<LjL> what is +M?
<ohir> Mute unregged
<LjL> ah, that's +q $~a
<LjL> (on this network)
<ohir> IIRC 1996 talks about what would be nice to have
<LjL> used to be +R
<LjL> however, +r is only temporary in #ubuntu, it usually is free-for-all
<LjL> (though that's increasingly rare these days :\)
<ohir> on ircnet +R was just about real ident service
<LjL> so muting all unregistered users isn't really an option
<ohir> LjL it is an option
<LjL> well here, on Hyperion, we used to have +r = only registered users can join and +R = only registered users can speak
<ohir> LjL: new unregisterred user comes. She is muted on #main but she is being drawn to unreg
<LjL> the problem is *old* unregistered users
<LjL> if you are already in #ubuntu because you joined while +r wasn't set, you really should not suddenly end up muted
<LjL> and the notice that the server sent on trying to speak while +
<ohir> hm.....
<LjL> +R was suboptimal, last time i checked
<ohir> LjL: but at least it can solve join-spam-run bots
<ohir> LjL. +M3
<LjL> so can sporadic +r, and it's doing it just fine :P
<ohir> mute unregged for 3 secs
<LjL> that doesn't exist here
<LjL> there's no way to have something like that, and i doubt Seven developers would add it at my request ;)
<ohir> hm, I need charybids source and some time to dig in. It would be fun to see how nowadays ircd looks inside
<LjL> i'm not familiar with it either
<ohir> AFAIR seven is fork of charybdis
<ohir> I am not so sure if they would not
<LjL> well i'm leaving for a bit now. thanks for the input :)
<ohir> each and every irc network has same problem with spammers
<LjL> oh, well, you try asking them. honestly, i'm not in the best of relationships with freenode staff ;(
<ohir> :)
<ohir> np
<ohir> and thanks for the floodbot todays play :)
<ohir> cu
<LjL> o/
<bazhang> Jordan_U, saw that, in future please call !ops in such a case (+1)
<nhandler> FYI, using 'nick:password' as the server password should cause you to be identified prior to joining channels.
<bazhang> yep. just no idea how to do that in irssi
<nhandler> bazhang: /SERVER ADD -auto -network worknet irc.mycompany.com 6667 password
<nhandler> That is from http://www.irssi.org/documentation/startup
<bazhang> nhandler, thanks
<bazhang> using xchat here, have yet to take that leap
<gnomefreak> irssi here. cant you just add it to the servers section (the top of /conf
<gnomefreak> )
<gnomefreak> here is my settings http://pastebin.com/fY1qUbSx  may that can help
<gnomefreak> oh i think i dropped mozilla.org from conf. but it was added at the top section
<gnomefreak> nope still there
<nhandler> But it is probably best not to recommend editing the conf file by hand and instead to modify it from within irssi using the command I posted above (like the irssi folks recommend)
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> less chances to break the syntax and thus parsing
<bazhang> coke is having odd problems, refusing to answer questions
<bazhang> seems to be trolling with the multiple mentions of Arch, and no actual tangible questions
<ikonia> agreed
<elky> er, so what he's wanting is a magic option to magically swap out the interface to whatever the user chooses at whim
<elky> or am I reading it all wrong?
<ikonia> nope
<bazhang> yep, wants netbook unicorn edition
<elky> lawl
<elky> no no, what were the servants at the school in harry potter?
<elky> the ones with the magic tables they put food on and it magically appeared on the real tables
<maco> house elfes
<maco> *elfs
<elky> yes those.
<elky> he wants netbook house elf edition
<jussi> a house elky ? o.O
<jussi> oh wait, elf
<jussi> :D
<bazhang> dobby edition
<maco> quick, give her a sock?
<elky> bazhang, lol
<bazhang> maco, hehe
<elky> Am I allowed to admit that I'm totally over the way the word cloud gets abused. I mean generally, to the point that nobody understands the basics of what it actually is?
<ikonia> it annoys me
<topyli> iirc kde now has desktop/netbook modes in the control center, just switch
<elky> bazhang, alias webscale to mongodb?
<bazhang> elky, not me!
<elky> topyli, yeah, he rejected that though
<topyli> ok, if something that does just what he wants is not what he wants, then he's difficult to help
<bazhang> he's not even asking for help. just griping
<elky> erm how does one alias with the bot?
<bazhang>   factoid is <alias > other factoid ?
<elky> ubottu, webscale-#ubuntu-offtopic is <alias> mongodb-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> I'll remember that, elky
<maco> topyli: he wants to use normal ubuntu NOT netbook edition but without the hassle of reinstalling everything
<elky> and without having to do stuff in gdm
<bazhang> or even putting ubuntu-desktop in, has to be for computer illiterates or else he'd install ARCH
<maco> install ubuntu-desktop and uninstall the ubuntu-netbook stuff so then no having to use gdm
<elky> but that's not magically done for him
<elky> if he has to do things he might as well do different things
<elky> ^ that's about the best summary of his arguement I think
<topyli> like go and play ice-hockey
<elky> typical finn
<elky> so who from the IRCC is going to UDS?
<topyli> not so typical, i have my own teeth!
<topyli> no uds for me
<topyli> jussi is going if sponsored, i don't know how that went
<elky> that the only intended in-person representation?
<topyli> i don't know. we haven't discussed how many should go, as long as someone goes
<elky> topyli, i'm just wondering who to check with since the invites went out yesterday
<topyli> ah
<IdleOne> @mark qwert #ubuntu user has been warned not to impersonate any of the ops with similar nicks.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> IdleOne: was he/she doing it again ?
<jpds> it.
<nigelb> if you folks didn't see -meeting... please take a look?
<charlie-tca> rompeculos is having issues/swearing in #ubuntu-meeting
<IdleOne> ikonia: yes he was impersonating maco
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting (rompeculos cursing and nick is also vulgar)
<charlie-tca> Thank you, IdleOne
<IdleOne> now we just need someone to do something about it
<charlie-tca> Yes, it gets worse
<IdleOne> Ubunterito and rompeculos are trolling in spanish in -meeting
<ubottu> vish called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting ()
<Tm_T> half of the names in that hilight list aren't even ops there...
<charlie-tca> Well, can anyone do anything there?
<Tm_T> charlie-tca: if could, it would have been done I suppose
<charlie-tca> Yeah, sorry for the question
<Tm_T> no need to be sorry for that
<IdleOne> Pici topyli jussi nhandler #ubuntu-meeting needs help now.
<topyli> i'm mobile, don't have password for the ircc account handy
<Tm_T> pici took care of it
<Pici> \o
<topyli> yay: )
<IdleOne> may need to edit the access list in there some :)
<topyli> indeed, make sure someone has access during meetings
<IdleOne> I don't know that trolling is a big issue in there but yeah just in case
<charlie-tca> never a big issue until it happens
<Tm_T> best to ignore if there's no ops around, giving them the attention is all they're after
<charlie-tca> That was why I didn't say anything
<bazhang> glory to might aryans?  rocket16's quit message
<bazhang> err mighty
<bazhang> <scriptfreeze> hey anyone no how i get bot net running
<IdleOne> there are legitimate reasons for running a bot net
<IdleOne> but without knowing the type of bot it is hard to answer that question
<IdleOne> egghelp.org for eggdrop
#ubuntu-ops 2010-09-18
<bazhang> * [nogo] (~user@122-124-130-97.dynamic.hinet.net): user  ban dodging in -ot
<bazhang> showing an oddly truncated sources.list ; mixing repos between karmic and maverick and now says its fixed.
<bazhang> multiple trolling in -ot
<bazhang> thank goodness he quit
<bazhang> <Tschacko> dalnetz flirt plz
<bazhang> Pici, nogo is ban evading in -ot
<bazhang> aka gobo , chonema
<Pici> eh?
<bazhang> * [nogo] (~user@122-124-130-97.dynamic.hinet.net): user
 * Pici sighs
<collabra> just wondering why, after i've been allowed in #ubuntu,... that now i'm banned.
<collabra> can someone please explain
<bazhang> collabra, seems to be the whole argument about ubuntu desktop and server using different repos part
<collabra> so there's no forgiveness in ubuntu?
<collabra> i thought there was,.. i've been in the channel for the past 3 or 4 days
<collabra> under collabra
<bazhang> hmm. ban still in place
<collabra> can you lift it please?
<bazhang> collabra, you say you still entered the channel anyways?
<collabra> i say i've been allowed for the past four days
<collabra> check your records...
<bazhang> collabra, and now suddenly not?
<collabra> yes
<Tm_T> collabra: did you discuss your ban here and it was removed?
<collabra> no
<collabra> not removed,.. discussed
<bazhang> oh right
<collabra> at least not formally
<collabra> but truthfully,... i've been in the channel for the past four days
<collabra> under the nick collabra
<collabra> i thought the ban had been lifted
<bazhang> nope still in place, just checked
<Tm_T> thank you for your honesty, collabra
<collabra> np,... can someone lift the ban?
<bazhang> using a cloak perhaps?
<collabra> no,...
<collabra> i'm not that adept
<collabra> the only thought i have now,... is that i was behind a router,... a simple netgear,... i'm no longer behind it,... i don't know if that made a difference.
<collabra> i don't know...
<collabra> but i enjoyed the channel before and for the past few days... i would like to be admitted back in.
<collabra> do you have any record of my chats?
<collabra> in the last days
<collabra> anyway,.. i'd like to resolve this.... it doesn't have to happen today,.. i'll try again at another time.
<bazhang> thought for certain he/she was told to come here to resolve first.
<histo> I'm trying to point someone to a foreign language irc channel.  Is there a list somewhere?  They are looking for ubuntu bengali
<bazhang> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<bazhang> bengali is bangladesh?
<bazhang> guess so
<IdleOne> I believe it is
<bazhang> yep he gave it to tanvir
<bazhang> histo, hi; was there something else you needed assistance with?
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-ops-monitor  is a invite only channel?
<bazhang> nope
<bazhang> histo, please dont idle here, thanks.
<gnomefreak> bazhang: .:09:57:37:. ==> Cannot join to channel #ubuntu-ops-monitor (You must be  invited)
<bazhang> gnomefreak, weird, I just joined
<bazhang> did katsumi really tell the user to crack open his computer to look at the wireless card?
<gnomefreak> even doing it using /j i get same output
<bazhang> bizarre
<gnomefreak> bazhang: are you on the IRCC?
<bazhang> gnomefreak, hah no way
<gnomefreak> :)
<IdleOne> chaneel was set to +i
<IdleOne> hold on gnomefreak
<bazhang> that would give me ops in -ot and havoc would result
<gnomefreak> k
<IdleOne> try now
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: thanks. are we setting +i again?
<gnomefreak> we == you ;)
<IdleOne> in that channel seems so
<IdleOne> I didn't set it I just follow it :)
<IdleOne> all I did was add a +I so you can join
<gnomefreak> its on my auto join
<IdleOne> yeah but if you are not in the invite list you can't join
<IdleOne> now you are so problem solved
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: thanks
<IdleOne> sure thing
<gnomefreak> brb i am going to try something
<IdleOne> not sure why some gets +v on join and some don't :/
<gnomefreak> yay it works. thanks again
<IdleOne> no problem
<bazhang> support from her seems to be: buy a different card
<gnomefreak> that is bad support IMHO
<bazhang> yep. first it was 'crack open your computer and take out the wireless card', now this
<IdleOne> well if it ain't broke and you can't use it. buy a different one!
<bazhang> and giving out completely wrong info about 64bit ubuntu
<IdleOne> well a lot of that happens
<IdleOne> nobody really knows why the site says not to use 64bit
<bazhang> that was watching the channel for about 15 minutes alone
<IdleOne> only real reason I can find is that flash is messed up
<IdleOne> but flash works awesome for me in 64bit :/
<IdleOne> so even that isn't a reason
<IdleOne> saw a lot of FUD this morning, from qwert and katsumi
<bazhang> ugh qwert
<IdleOne> well not really FUD but dubious help
<IdleOne> he had a user compile alsa for some reason but left him with a half compiled alsa
<IdleOne> I saw this after the fact so couldn't really do much about it
<bazhang> qwert did?
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> couple hours back
<IdleOne> worst part is that the user has intel ICH8 which should just work, probably only needed to unmute
<bazhang> right abhijit hdaintel
<IdleOne> yeah
<bazhang> qwert is the same person who called ops in multiple channels to get technical help and was spoofing ops realname as his own, iirc
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> he was spoofing mac0 yesterday and I made it clear that it was not acceptable.
<gnomefreak> why do i get this feeling that mac0 was warned/kick/ban in the last week or 2
<bazhang> qwert was an issue so not surprised if so (well still is)
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: he/she was and still is to an extent
<gnomefreak> ok
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (loln-at-freenode appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<bazhang> rly
<bazhang> offensive host on bhah
<bazhang> nice. PM grossness from bhah
<IdleOne> Do they all set their alarms for the same time?
<bhah> hey
<bhah> bazhang
<bhah> why are you such a cocksucking piece of shit?
<bhah> seriously
<bazhang> bhah, ?
<bhah> you lord over #ubuntu like you own it
<bhah> ban people with no warning
<bhah> #ubuntu is not an extension of your already tiny ego
<bazhang> that seems to happen to him alot on freenode
<bhah> seriously
<bhah> you people wonder why #ubuntu gets flooded
<bhah> look to bazhang and how he behaves
<bhah> stop being faggots, for once in your petty little lifes
<bhah> and oh btw, i'm still in #ubuntu
 * maco blinks
<IdleOne> annon: how can we help?
<Qwert> How to find ops of channel?
<IdleOne> Qwert: /msg chanserv help
<IdleOne> Qwert: if there is nothing else Please part the channel.
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: what's up?
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, not much - just wanted to see outcome of annon
<bazhang> ZykoticK9, no spectating please
<Qwert> IdleOne: It says - >chanserv< help
<ZykoticK9> ok sorry - good bye
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: I see, well we have a no idle rule here. Please feel free to read the logs :)
<IdleOne> Qwert: this is not a support channel. for help with chanserv ask in #freenode
<IdleOne> thank you.
<IdleOne> annon: you said you wanted to ask about channel rules. Please ask.
<Qwert> IdleOne: Well that still din't clear my query
<IdleOne> Qwert: Like I said this is not a support channel. help with chanserv/nickserv/memoserv ask in #freenode.
<Qwert> IdleOne: Oh.. Okay Thanks :)
<IdleOne> welcome
<annon> IdleOne: first off, I'm not trying to troll here, I want to clarify that. second, I read the rules and it says one should avoid offensive language regarding "war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide." I don't see how the word r007 and I said falls into that or is even offensive. I want it to be clarified because IMHO there's a big difference between banning offensive *behavior* and bann
<annon> ing words which are perfectly neutral.
<IdleOne> Now please /part this channel. there is a no idle rule here
<bazhang> Qwert, please part the channel, thanks
<Qwert> bazhang: Would you please spare a moment in PM. I understand I shouldn't spectate.
<maco> Qwert: and thanks for stopping stealing my name
<maco> oh. left already
<bazhang> ugh
<IdleOne> annon: it also says that Ubuntu irc channels are family friendly. I don't want my 10 year old son who uses Ubuntu seeing the word shit flung about like it is ok. Please keep the language clean is all we are asking.
<IdleOne> you are old enough and have enough common sense to know what words are acceptable
<IdleOne> besides when you use terms like winshit, winblows etc. it makes you look like a fanboy. the product is called Windows. use it's name properly.
<Qwert> bazhang: I'm sorry but would you spare a moment in private chat?
<bazhang> Qwert, busy right now sorry
<IdleOne> anything else annon ?
<Qwert> bazhang: Thank you
<annon> IdleOne: I respect that and you're finally the one who makes the rules and I'll respect that. but if I may offer my personal opinion, I do think you're going too far. it's not the words or the letters which are bad, it's the context. and protecting your son from seeing 4 letters in a particular order is completely missing the point, but that's not my decision to make. also, as I said, I wasn't the one who came up with "winshit". I was merely la
<annon> ughing at what r007 said.
<annon> no, nothing else.
<annon> nice talking to you.
<annon> besides, Katsumi32 is being offensive all the time and even racist in PMs towards me. No one seems to care about that.
<IdleOne> thank you, I appreciate you understanding, for the record I didn't make the rules I do enforce them.
<elky> Well, PMs are not monitored by us.
<IdleOne> annon: nothing I can do about what people PM. I suggest you ignore it
<annon> ok
<IdleOne> again thanks for understanding. have a good day.
<annon> you too.
<bazhang> histo, hi
<bazhang> histo, please dont idle here
<bazhang> he's been idle here around two hours
<topyli> true about katsumi32 btw
<bazhang> really
<IdleOne> he is sending racist PM's?
<topyli> no no, being offensive in channels
<IdleOne> he/she I haven't figured it out yet
<IdleOne> oh
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (xnqp19 appears to be abusive - 6)
<topyli> well he walks the line and pushes it from time to time, not always so gently. i haven't taken the time yet to talk to him more
<topyli> also very good at sensing when it's best to /part just before someone removes him :)
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> sign of a good troll
<topyli> or a standard school kid :)
<IdleOne> I was to busy with chasing girls in school
<IdleOne> had no time for internet
<IdleOne> not to mention it didn't exist in the 1920's
<IdleOne> :/
<topyli> iirc usenet was there in the 1920s
<IdleOne> never used usenet
<topyli> ooh sauna time
<IdleOne> have a good sweat
<maco> "have a nice nekkid time"?
<IdleOne> haha
<bazhang> the user bhah was quoting lines from #ubuntu in real time (after he had been banned and removed)
<elky> there's only so much we can do. at least he's not game to disrupt #u now though.
<bazhang> okay
<erUSUL> i do not have lynx installed but tried with w3m and only get strnag binary. is maybe karlo trying to missconfigure people's terminals?
<erUSUL> someone should take a look
<erUSUL> pretty harmless but ...
<erUSUL> is a gzip file http://paste.ubuntu.com/495993/
<erUSUL> ..... zZZzzzZZZZzzzzZZZ
<erUSUL> ok; its an !ops call then
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (karlo)
<erUSUL> bye
<Amaranth> It was an advertisement or something, some stupid Mac vs PC text and a reference to domain names for sell
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1298 users, 12 overflows, 1310 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1288 users, 14 overflows, 1302 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1298 users, 14 overflows, 1312 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1298 users, 15 overflows, 1313 limit))
<Flannel> Hi collabra, how can we help you?
<collabra> curious if anyone has made a decision concerning my ban from #ubuntu
<collabra> i would like to return
<Flannel> collabra: It's not a decision, it's a discussion and understanding that we need to have.
<Flannel> collabra: And I'd be more than happy to have that discussion with you right now if you've got time and are willing.
<collabra> my understanding is that you were probably right in that linux is ever configurable, to the point you may have been able to take the persons concern about going from ubuntu desktop to ubuntu server... I give you that,...
<collabra> i was in a poor mood, i admit.... and i apologize to you for the way i acted
<collabra> sure...
<Flannel> collabra: That's good.  Should we expect that sort of behavior whenever you're in a poor mood? or was it a one-time thing?
<collabra> i've acted out before in the channel,... nothing to the degree of that night,... i'm starting to realize that the most important thing is helping the 'clients' solve their problems... i have no excuse and no,... it's not typical behavior of mine.
<Flannel> Good to hear.
<Flannel> collabra: as an aside, are you all sorted out on the fact that all flavors of Ubuntu use the same repositories?
<collabra> i understand that they do,... i also understand that a 'default' install of 'server' doesn't include them,... am i wrong...?
<Flannel> collabra: Yeah.  That's inaccurate.
<Flannel> All installs, server, kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu, etc, share the same repositories (https://archive.ubuntu.com or one of its mirrors)
<collabra> hmmm....then i was given incorrect information in #ubuntu-server.... they told me they need to be enabled.
<Flannel> If you do perform an install from an alternate (or server, or minimal) CD without being connected to the internet, they may be disabled in your sources.list (with the CD being the only repository enabled)
<collabra> and that night, i was going off my own experience that i believe in 9.04 or 8 that they wern't enabled... again, i apologize.
<collabra> to you and to the group
<Flannel> collabra: No worries.  We've all had bad nights at some point.  The important thing is growing and learning from them.
<Flannel> collabra: I've removed your ban in #ubuntu, please join there now to verify that I did it correctly.
<collabra> i have to admit,... with my current knowledge,... i'm not a noob,... but absolutely not anywhere i ought to be for having used linux for roughly 5 years....
<Flannel> collabra: Eh, there is no "should be here" benchmark.  It's actually evidence of how far we've come when people can use the OS without being forced to know all about its internals.
<collabra> thank you Flannel,... i'm very glad having resolved this issue.... truly,...
<collabra> yeah,...
<collabra> this 'thing' is the most complicated piece of software i've ever used.... the learning curve is immense
<collabra> an i admit i'm not raising it as i should
<Flannel> Eh.  Again, one of the overarching goals is to make the learning curve as habitable as possible.  I wouldn't worry about it.
<collabra> in the future, please,... i dunno,... it's in my personallity at times,... but i can be turned pretty quickly,... if you ever see me getting out of hand,. or giving bad advice,... please stop me... :)
<Flannel> collabra: sounds good.  Anything else we can help with today?
<collabra> i think it's the fact connections are hard to make...
<collabra> no,.. thank you again Flannel: i look forward to working and learning with you.
<collabra> have a good day....
<Flannel> On the internet it's sometimes easy to forget that you're talking to real people on the other side of the screen, yeah.
<Flannel> collabra: You too.
<Tm_T> Flannel: well handled, thanks (:
<Flannel> Tm_T: My pleasure
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !forget linuxvirus
<guntbert> It is not very important but as linuxvirus is old and there is !av, so I guess it could/should get dropped
<guntbert> please have an ey on <spid3rxx> in #ubuntu - he seem a bit on the trollish side (backtrack, discussion,...)
<guntbert> *eye
<guntbert> *seems
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (dispewtyik won't stop)
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (TheLimeRunner)
<IdleOne> I think songer is running a script. basically it tells people not to write in all capital letters or next time you will be removed
<nhandler> Looks like you were right IdleOne
<maco> jrib, IdleOne: why shouty shout?
<nhandler> IdleOne: Why not PM first instead of removing?
<maco> oh wait thats why
<jrib> maco: because songer seemed like a bot
<jrib> I was/am in pm with him
<maco> yeah i said that and /then/ read back
<IdleOne> nhandler: I should of tried that first. I suppose
<IdleOne> should have
<jrib> I'm not sure he understands me though, he's asking me how I am :/
<nhandler> Across the board, I think we could do a better job of not using a remove/ban as a first line of defense. A PM (maybe combined with a short 10/15 minute quiet, autobleh's /at is nice) works wonders in most cases.
<nhandler> jrib: Is it a bot? Language issue? Or something else?
<jrib> nhandler: language issue, it's a person though
<nhandler> Alright. That is at least one good thing. Maybe try using google translator to talk in his native language
<erUSUL> IdleOne: what's up
<EvilPhoenix> where can I post a recommendation for an Ubottu factoid?
<IdleOne> hey erUSUL thanks for joining
<erUSUL> np
<jrib> EvilPhoenix: say: ubottu FOO is BAR
<jrib> !ubottu | EvilPhoenix
<ubottu> EvilPhoenix: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<IdleOne> Could you please explain to songer that he has to turn off that script
<IdleOne> erUSUL: ^^
<EvilPhoenix> jrib:  arigato gozaimasu (that's "thank you very much" in japanese)
<IdleOne> at least in #ubuntu.
<jrib> doing so IdleOne
<maco> new visitor to #u-w says they know me and that theyve been banned for life in #defocus. i r confused.
<erUSUL> IdleOne: ok; will do. it is my channel. i didn't realice it was script ;P
<IdleOne> erUSUL: it's your channel?
<nhandler> maco: Who is the user?
<erUSUL> IdleOne: #ubuntu-es ? well *my* is not right word i'm op there
<maco> anastasius
<IdleOne> he was in #ubuntu and the script was triggered
<IdleOne> erUSUL: hehe, it's fine if he wants to use it in -es but in #ubuntu if he can turn it off, that would be better
<erUSUL> it is now in #ubuntu-es
<nhandler> maco: Well, I have no clue what that #defocus comment was about. Tell him he can PM freenode staff about issues with that channel
<IdleOne> erUSUL: thanks for your help :)
<IdleOne> I have been a little fast on the draw lately, I apologize for that. I am going to make a conscious effort to be more diplomatic.
<maco> nhandler: was trying to name a channel where we met when i said i didnt know them
<IdleOne> and less kick happy
<IdleOne> dinner time
<erUSUL> IdleOne: claims it is another person with his nick ---
<jrib> erUSUL: yeah just said the same thing to me.  I think he's just unaware of some script he has installed
<IdleOne> why doesn't nogo come up in BT?
<bazhang> gobo chonema hinet.net
<bazhang> at least 3 bans in -ot and he keeps coming back
<IdleOne> nogo ban evading in -ot
<bazhang> Flannel, you around?
<jandtd> so what with this ban please
<jandtd> didnt happen before
<IdleOne> before when?
<jandtd> last time I was here
<bazhang> IdleOne, we'd better let someone else handle this
<IdleOne> probably right
<jandtd> I wasnt told I was banned
<bazhang> jandtd, someone should be along shortly to help you.
<jandtd> ok
<jandtd> but why Im banned?
<jandtd> can someone explain?
<jandtd> so where should I go if this is not thr right place
<IdleOne> jandtd: this is the right place, you just need to be patient and someone will help you soon.
<jandtd> soon? this is IRC no?
<bazhang> jandtd, please be patient.
<jandtd> just very odd
<jandtd> waiting.........
<jandtd> Ive never been banned fron anywhere before
<IdleOne> jandtd: you can join #ubuntu now.
<jandtd> thanks  but why the ban in the first place?
<IdleOne> There has been a lot of abuse from your IP range and we were forced to set a broad ban. I fixed it so you can join.
<IdleOne> please join #ubuntu now and enjoy your stay
<jandtd> oh ok so Its not me personly thats been banned
<IdleOne> Why is it you ask the same questions every time.
<IdleOne> join #ubuntu, follow the rules and Please leave here now.
<bazhang> nogo left -ot
<IdleOne> I am not waiting all night for this troll to join the channel for 1 minute and then leave. I removed the +e I set.
<IdleOne> jandtd: feel free to wait here for someone to help you. sorry I can't.
<jandtd> hey I just tryed to join still banned
#ubuntu-ops 2010-09-19
<IdleOne> yeah no kidding
<IdleOne> !ops | jandtd is a known troll like the rest of the known trolls from his IP range. All the same person.
<ubottu> jandtd is a known troll like the rest of the known trolls from his IP range. All the same person.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (jandtd is a known troll like the rest of the known trolls from his IP range. All the same person.)
<jandtd> that really unfair  calling me a Troll
<jandtd> Ive been here before without problems
<jandtd> one moment you let me in then the next you ban me
<jandtd> and then call me a troll
<bazhang> any staff around?
<jandtd> so it wasnbt staff that banned me
<jandtd> can I talk to a member of staff please
<bazhang> !staff
<ubottu> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, Pricey, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<jandtd> so why are no staff member telling me Im banned?
<jandtd> then telling me im not banned
<niko> hum
<jandtd> is this so sort of joke?
<bazhang> this guy is a known issue
<jandtd> bazhang: if thats me your talking about please clarify
<niko> jandtd: what are you trying to do ?
<bazhang> his exemption has been granted in #ubuntu , yet he wants to stay in here and argue about it
<bazhang> this played out exactly the same way last week
<niko> jandtd: your first goal, join #ubuntu, is granted, please leave this channel now
<IdleOne> I removed the exempt
<IdleOne> someone else set it if you chose to
<jandtd> I tried to join ubuntu only 15 seconds ago but got Cannot send to channel   so bazhang please stop messing with me
<bazhang> jandtd, try now please
<jandtd> Im not taking this crap for no reason only came here for some information    anyhow Im off
<bazhang> and the exempt is set again
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> sorry niko
<IdleOne> see same freaking thing as last time
<IdleOne> either he is an habitual troll or I have lost my mind and am the only one who sees the pattern
<niko> np
<IdleOne> niko sorry we had to bother you with this
<niko> really, noproblem
<maco> i dont like R's atitude
<maco> v elitist
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> he's a known element in ##linux
<bazhang> [R] huh?
<bazhang> and by known I mean highly respected contributor
<maco> gah
<maco> i hate that planet where being a jerk gets you respect
<bazhang> well its the way they want to run things
 * maco hugs the CoC
<bazhang> but yes he's like wols of old, but less nice
<IdleOne> bazhang: did you lift the ban on threembb.ie?
<IdleOne> oh you set the +e
<IdleOne> nm
<bazhang> ugh
<bazhang> jandtd
<IdleOne> lol
<Flannel> bazhang: What's up/
<bazhang> Flannel, was jandtd, taken care of thanks
<bazhang> set +e as last time
<chelz> Flannel: i would like to appeal my ban from #ubuntu-offtopic
<chelz> or if anyone else could help with that. IdleOne told me to ask Flannel
<Flannel> Hi chelz
<chelz> Flannel: hi!
<Flannel> chelz: Do you understand why you were banned in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<chelz> Flannel: i think for not acknowledging i was displaying traits of having a bad attitude
<chelz> Flannel: not responding directly to op requests for example
<Flannel> That's an odd way of putting it, but yeah.  That, and not paying attention when you were asked to stop.
<chelz> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> chelz: Good, glad we're on the same page.  Do you have anything to say about it?
<chelz> Flannel: i regret my actions and i apologize to you
<chelz> Flannel: and i would like to begin whatever the process is of removing a ban
<Flannel> chelz: Are you familiar with the code of conduct?
<Flannel> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Flannel> Please take a moment and read it over
<chelz> Flannel: i am. i've read it a few times but i'll read it now.
<chelz> Flannel: alright, i have read it
<Flannel> chelz: Do you think you understand it, and can use it as guidelines for behavior in the ubuntu community?
<chelz> Flannel: i do think i can and i will try to moreso than i have
<Flannel> chelz: Alrighty.
<Flannel> chelz: I've removed the ban in -ot, please join (you already have) and....
<Flannel> ok
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (tuxisgay appears to be abusive - 5.5)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (openproxyRus appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<IdleOne> +r set
<Flannel> For tomorrow, -ots topic was: Welcome to the new, more optimized #ubuntu-offtopic! chat in the spirit of Ubuntu | Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines and be polite | This is *not* a support channel; try #ubuntu | Sanity is optional, but Common Sense is compulsory: Enforceable by EMP | Be Nice! | No solicitors.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Philip1 said: What is this?
<jussi> if anyone wants to review these bans of mine and tell me if you feel I should remove them, please do:
<jussi> Hi, please review the ban '*!*@2001:470:23:bf:1488:1488:1488:1488' that you set on Sun Sep 12 05:54:29 2010 in #ubuntu, link: http://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?log=28556
<jussi> Hi, please review the ban '*!*@2001:470:23:bf:1488:1488:1488:1489' that you set on Sun Sep 12 06:02:37 2010 in #ubuntu-women, link: http://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?log=28561
<jussi> Hi, please review the ban '*!*@2001:470:23:bf:1488:1488:1488:1489' that you set on Sun Sep 12 06:04:11 2010 in #ubuntu-ops, link: http://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?log=28563
<topyli> jussi, i would not remove them
<bazhang> doesn't really stop him. I'd make it broader, to be honest
<bazhang> if that's the cyberwolf92/etc fellow
<ikonia> once again ubuntu-tweak makes someones system funny
<persia> I thought someone packaged a safe version of that to avoid use of external tweak.
<jrib> always just figured it exposed some gconf keys, what did it do ikonia ?
<ikonia> well, doesn't look like it
<ikonia> why it's even needed I don't know
<persia> Hrm.  Indeed.  It was packaged, but didn't get in the archive (maybe it wasn't actually safe)
<ikonia> it's turning into automatix the next generation
<persia> Some folks don't like defaults, and don't like gconf-editor :)
<ikonia> jrib: it now adds external repos and thing slike that
<jrib> ah
<persia> Oh.  That's undesireable.
<ikonia> jrib: why people develop these tools rather than actually build on what's there to improve functionality I don't know
<persia> There's *much* better ways to do that (software channels), which ought be used.
<persia> ikonia, People often assume "us" and "them" are defined in such a way that they aren't welcome to do so.  Finding out differently often comes as a surprise.
<ikonia> "synaptic is rubbish" - so help improve it rather than write a new app
<jrib> I guess people like the "every setting in one app" aspect.  So if they don't know how to do something they can just explore 20 million tabs
<ikonia> time to take a break
 * persia notes that one of the primary developers of synaptic has, in fact, now written two entirely separate new applications to replace it.
<ikonia> persia: then that's the blind leading the blind
<persia> I guess.  Some folk seem to like software-centre
<ikonia> I guess there is a responsability from gnome->distro vendor->users to try to maintain some form of agreed tool set and not mess around too much
<ikonia> eg: is software centre ubuntu only ? if so why isn't it being fed back into gnome
<ikonia> (as an example only)
<jrib> everyone just needs to work on one app: the app that writes apps
<ikonia> ha
<persia> software centre wouldn't be useful to GNOME, for complicated reasons.  Would be more likely to be useful to Debian, but with significant modification.  I believe gnome-app-install went into Debian, and someone was working on a PackageKit version for upstream GNOME (but I'm not sure)
<persia> jrib, It's that kind of thinking that brought us emacs.
<ikonia> persia: ok, so why is it being developed rather than a generic tool that can be fed back up stream ?
<persia> Not all distributions use the same package management technologies.  Some folk (me included) believe that the ways that packages are related to each other are not semantically compatible between different package management systems.
<ikonia> persia: the package format I agree with you, but the tool to wrap it ? maybe not
<persia> As a result, package management tools tend to be focused on specific semantic models, and only valid within some family of distributions.  For Debian-derivatives, we share .debs, and therefore apt-style management.
<ikonia> I see where you're going, as only debian based systems could currently benifit
<persia> That's where PackageKit comes it.  the PackageKit developers believe that it is possible to map the semantics for different package management systems into a common model, and seek to provide an interface to that model.
<jrib> persia: I take back everything I said in light of your comment!
<persia> Some of our tools (e.g. muon) use that interface.
<persia> jrib, Don't get me wrong: I like emacs, just sayin' :)
<ikonia> persia: and your thoughts on packagekit ?
<jrib> I think I ran emacs once, then quickly ran back to vim
<persia> I don't believe it is possible to create a set of semantics that is valid for all package management systems, and I further, and more specifically, believe that the semantics of rpm and deb packages are sufficiently different to be inherently incompatible, even if there exist other package management systems that may be semantically compatible with one or the other.
<persia> That said, 99% of users should never care.
<persia> They install the system with the distro-provided installer.
<ikonia> I guess it will only start to progress if either rpm or deb really takes hold as a dominent format
<persia> They add/remove applications using a shiny interface which the distribution is proud to produce, and has extensions to support various services that are aligned with the distribution.
<persia> The get notified when there are updates, and dutifully download and install them.
<ikonia> agreed
<persia> I actually believe that it would be bad for the free software ecosystem for there to be a format monopoly: the fact that we have separate, semantically distinct, formats helps keep upstreams upstream, and define the boundaries regarding what belongs where.
<ikonia> I wonder about the opposite, if everyone started pulling towards one format/tool
<persia> If that happened, you end up with arguments about whether people should be using a distribution's .foo file or upstream's .foo file.
<persia> In order to be compatible, everyone has to have the same ABI.
<ikonia> but that's no different than now
<ikonia> eg: ubuntu choses debians upstream, rather than their own direct upstream source
<ikonia> external repos offer direct, and it's a conflict
<persia> Um, except we don't all have the same ABI, and no distribution has any sympathy whatsoever for upstreams who try to make their tool work in various releases simultaneously.
<ikonia> I agree, it's an issue
<persia> And every distro support person tells folks that third-party repositories are unsupported.
<persia> This causes contention, but I believe this contention actually drives innovation and improvements.
<ikonia> but people want them because distros (as is the current trend) don't support/maintain existing releases and push things out to the next release
<ikonia> you can never please everyone though
<ikonia> feeding time
<persia> Yep.  What I like optimises for tomorrow, rather than today.  Stability optimises for today, potentially at the expense of tomorrow.  Having both requires twice as much effort.
<ikonia> hi Avasz
<Avasz> ikonia, hi.
<Avasz> I am banned in #ubuntu for about 2 months. Can it be lifted?
<ikonia> we where just speaking about your ban in #ubuntu with regard to your part message, so thank you for joining here.
<Avasz> oh.. ok.
<ikonia> the only issue from the logs I can see if your part message, so I assume you have changed your part message now ?
<Avasz> yeah it was changed long time ago.
<ikonia> and I assume you won't be setting it to anything silly/dangerous in future ?
<ikonia> (while using the ubuntu channels)
<Avasz> no. i wont.
<ikonia> so I'll ping jpds to make sure he doesn't have a problem (give him 5 - 10 minutes to respond)
<ikonia> if he is happy or doesn't respond, I'll remove the ban as you've been quite honest with me discussing this
<Avasz> ok. i will.
<ikonia> (I've just pinged him)
<ikonia> if you can hang around for 5 - 10 minutes and then we'll remove the ban
<Avasz> ok. I will.
<ikonia> great.
<Avasz> thanks.
<ikonia> I'm confident there will not be an issue
<Avasz> issue means.. like discussions among you?
<ikonia> no, I meant no issue removing the ban, and no future issues with your behaviour
<Avasz> ikonia, i wont do anything bad. Its been awful. Banned from two favorite channels for 2 months.
<ikonia> Avasz: well, I've just removed the ban on #ubuntu for you, your welcome to rejoin
<Avasz> ikonia, thank you very much.
<Avasz> so i need to leave this channel now?
<ikonia> if you're happy the ban is lifted and don't need anything else, then that would be great.
<Avasz> ok. thanks. i will
<jussi> Ive 2 months free mindmeister for 5 people if anyone needs. just pm me for a code.
<teadict> h00k: I miss you! nom nom
<IdleOne> heh
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-women, Anastasius said: !elky is <reply>http://blogs.sanmathi.org/ashwin/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/sarlacc.jpg
<Tm_T> based on the filename, that's worth a ban
<Tm_T> ah, I was slow
<IdleOne> I wanted to make sure the image and the reasoning behind it were what I thought
<ikonia> once again the club-ubuntu troll pit kicks in
<IdleOne> where at?
<ikonia> #ubuntu-women
<IdleOne> oh, yeah. happens
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Ubunturific appears to be abusive - 4)
<Flannel> Wonder what the four is for.
<IdleOne> point system that floodbot uses to decide when to +q but exactly what triggered it :/
<Flannel> freakout!
<jpds>  
#ubuntu-ops 2011-09-12
<bazhang> <mamece2> if god exist then why praying cant fix ubuntu?
<rww> because God's a Debian user.
<IdleOne> HOHO
<tonyyarusso> False.  God builds his distro from scratch.
<IdleOne> LFG?
<Flannel> linux ex deus.
<mneptok> "Linux ex Deo"
<mneptok> (use the ablative declension for "deus" in that context)
<mneptok> and sorry, i'll go ram my Medieval Studies degree somewhere suitably uncomfortable as punishment for pedantry.
<rww> tonyyarusso: God is way too lazy, let evolution create a perfect distro.
<rww> (named it Debian)
<Flannel> mneptok: Pedantry is always appreciated
<Jordan_U> Except errant pedantry, up with which I shall not put.
<Jordan_U> And of course I spelled "arrant" wrong.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from fus10nx1)
<HowPinburious> How often do all bans get cleared at #ubuntu-offtopic?
<IdleOne> they don't
<Myrtti> there is no schedule
<Myrtti> no autoclean
<Myrtti> all need to be reviewed by an op based on a discussion with other ops and/or the banned
<rww> hrm, think this one's mine?
 * rww takes a look
<IdleOne> it is
<rww> ah, righty.
<rww> HowPinburious: I'll remove it now if you're fine with following our channel guidelines and being a bit more... mature. Here's the link, have a read and let me know if you agree with them.
<rww> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<HowPinburious> ok, thanks.
<HowPinburious> rww: It came from the old habit of having very little consequence for actions online; as soon as anyone started disdaining me, I'd just change my username and that'd be the end of their ill feelings.
<HowPinburious> Now that online social dynamics change fast, it's time for me to move on from those habits.
<rww> *nod* #ubuntu* is a bit stricter and more structured than most, and some of our ops spend entirely too much time tracking people between connections.
<HowPinburious> Ok, I find no ambiguity in those rules from what I can tell.
<mneptok> HowPinburious: the other thing to consider is that the more you become involved, the more likely it is you will meet other users in meatspace. don't let an ill reputation ruin that for you.
<HowPinburious> No kidding about that one.
<rww> HowPinburious: alrighty, so you're fine with the conditions I laid out?
<HowPinburious> Ok. Hopefully I won't forget so as far as I know, it's fine.
<rww> HowPinburious: alrighty, your ban is removed. Please /join #ubuntu-offtopic and speak to check I removed it correctly.
<HowPinburious> ok.
<rww> Okay, looks good. Have a good evening.
<HowPinburious> You too.
<rww> (now that you're all sorted, you can /part #ubuntu-ops, helps us keep track of whether anyone needs help)
<bazhang> looks familiar
<bazhang> syberbot now in #k
<bazhang> nice
<bazhang> google it, plus he's on bt4
<bazhang> evilpaeprbag
 * Jordan_U knew someone was going to !fr in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> HowPinburious: hi!
<bazhang> #ubuntu reminds me of Sartre at times
<HowPinburious> Myrtti: do i know you?
<mneptok> bazhang: i rather like Sartre. please don;t be insulting. ;)
<mneptok> HowPinburious: we have a "no idling" policy in this channel
<Myrtti> HowPinburious: no, you don't. I was just greeting you, before asking do you have anything else I or we could help you with?
<bazhang> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_Exit
<bazhang> Huis Clos mneptok :)
<bazhang> <evilpaeprbag>  <--- first he's using bt, then moments later MINT
<HowPinburious> Ok, welp, I was not aware of a no-idling policy. (Which, the following may be outta context, is a good policy for parking garages and other closed structures with inadequate ventilation for vehicles.)
<rww> maybe if you wait five minutes he'll be using Ubuntu and you can help him!
<bazhang> is he making any sense at all?
<mneptok> evilpaeprbag is straight out of Hamlet, Act V Sc V
<rww> nerd
<mneptok> "It is a tale told by an idiot, full of sound and fury, signifying nothing"
<bazhang> heh nice
 * mneptok shakes a spear at bazhang 
<bazhang> oogabooga!
<mneptok> UNGAWA!
<rww> SPEAK ENGLISH
<bazhang> is syberbot an actual bot?
<mneptok> Somewhere on a South Pacific island. Sitting there and staring at the sun. His native girlfriend died a death quite violent. A tribal sacrifice unto the earth.
<mneptok> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gnp6DHckL7U
<mneptok> UNGAWA!
<mneptok> bazhang: no
<bazhang> mneptok, thanks
<mneptok> bazhang: /lastlog will show you the client is in meatspace
<mneptok> Please don't go to the vol-ca-no.
<rww> I see mneptok's gone off the deep end again.
<bazhang> again?
<mneptok> rww: i was born without a shallow end.
<bazhang> never used lastlog with xchat, did not know it was possible
<bazhang> manster <---- troll
<rww> something in the water today.
<bazhang> he had several warnings
<ikonia> lars ?
<Myrtti> nah
<Myrtti> lars is just thick, not offensive
<ikonia> anyone who's an idiot on that range raises my thoughts on lars
<ikonia> he can be quite offensive
<elky> we were whackamoleing a dip.t-dialin the other day
<elky> it's that champ
<elky> ah, that was lars we were whackamoleing
<ikonia> was it ?
<ikonia> are you sure ?
<Singham> HI.....can anyone please tell me which books should I read so as to become good in Linux and Ubuntu ?
<oCean> Singham: you could ask in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<Singham> oCean :Ok thanks.   :)
<ikonia> I wonder what made him join here to ask
<oCean> ikonia: he wants to be friends, and become an op
<ikonia> I've never seen him before
<oCean> ikonia: he's been in here recently (last weekend) asking for help on applying for/becoming channel op
<ikonia> probably why I missed him
<h00k> Lemon`BRB in #ubuntu has had warnings about ignoring /queries (or blocking them)
<IdleOne> if he wants to ignore queries that's his problem. when he gets removed he will then understand why maybe it's a bad idea.
<genii-around> I wonder if that guy was talking about Goobuntu
<h00k> what's that?
<genii-around> h00k: Ubuntu-based internal OS Google uses
<h00k> Oho, cool.
<h00k> I would even consider at least looking at it,
<oCean> oh, have lag, sorry
<oCean> and quite some :(
<Pici> meh
<h00k> ikonia: nice.
<h00k> whoops.
<oCean> * Adolf666 (~Fuhrer@82.137.13.222)
<jpds> Unmoeoglich.
<IdleOne> /cs fail :/
<rww> IdleOne: 0, Adolf666: 1
<IdleOne> they also use the nick muie because they don't know that xchat changes the tab name when you change nick
<Pici> IdleOne: I just changed the ban because of that.
<IdleOne> Pici: thank you.
<mneptok> UNGAWA!
<Myrtti> Calinou must be a telepath
<mneptok> Myrtti: 2 warnings is enough, i think
<Myrtti> I wouldn't have banned tho... oh well
 * Myrtti continues to search for a scarf knit pattern
<Corey> IdleOne: Why'd you remove eir's quiet?
<Corey> She sometimes gets chatty.
<IdleOne> Why was the bot banned?
<tsimpson> Corey: b != q
<tsimpson> ;)
<IdleOne> I didn't see the bot do anything
<Corey> It's already there, and I *think* that eir may have override anyway. :-)
<Corey> I wouldn't swear to that, though.
<Corey> +q makes sense potentially though.
<Corey> Which it has.
<Corey> Disregard me. :-)
<tsimpson> Corey: the bots set +z when they quiet someone, and eir just so happened to be fail, so the bots could see the NOTICE and auto-banned it
<mneptok> Myrtti: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-film-geek-scarf
<Myrtti> I've got a halfmade http://web.archive.org/web/20071227182208/http://dabne.net/carolina/geekknit/linuxscarf-en.htm
<mneptok> monkey like!
<Pici> meh
<Gredeu> coc
<Myrtti> lolwhatagain
<Gredeu> bastidrazor, is not a part of ubuntu
<IdleOne> if he does this again I am banning him from #ubuntu
<mneptok> "not a part of ubuntu" huhwha?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, BUS73D said: ubottu: your bot is funny
<Jordan_U> !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more informationand workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<rww> yeah, that's going to have to go away at some point
<Jordan_U> rww: Why?
<rww> GNOME Classic w/ metacity in 11.04 is on right, and GNOME Unity can't switch from left to right, afaik
<rww> for maximized windows, anyway
<Jordan_U> Interesting. On the bright side this is the first I remember someone asking about this for a long time.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, xaphir said: ubottu: an ubu user is telling me that the gui went down with 'telinit 3' so that would mean that runlevel 3 and 5 are not equal.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-09-13
<Jordan_U_> In #ubuntu 16:57 < djskidd> Family Guy: Retarded, but funny
<Jordan_U_> My connection is too poor at the moment to deal with it myself.
<mneptok> i don't sleep much any more. people don't seem real. either up, or on the floor ... what is this i feel?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, naftilos76 said: ubottu: bot is ok!
<Pici> ..
<h00k> glad you checked!
<Pici> bye bye irccloud
<oCean> and hello again
<h00k> wat
<ikonia> hello neilperry
<neilperry> ello
<neilperry> not sure how i got here,  whats ubuntu_ops?
<neilperry> meant to join ubnutu
<ikonia> I forwarded you to this channel so you could not access ubuntu
<neilperry> oh
<neilperry> did i fuck up?
<ikonia> neilperry: you can stop with the langauge
<neilperry> yes sir?
<ikonia> neilperry: you joined #ubuntu, posted a youtube link that was nothing to do with ubuntu, then left, why ?
<neilperry> whats the deal
<neilperry> didnt mean to leave, meant to min.
<neilperry> sorry, forgot how nazi like the ubuntu chans are.   was just trying to give show some people some sweet tunes
<Myrtti> you're not helping yourself
<ikonia> your attitude, language and topics are not something we welcome in the ubuntu channels
<Myrtti> by calling us nazis
<neilperry> no you guys, just in genreal, how strict irc CAN be
<Myrtti> I was willing to help you, up until that point
<neilperry> its like im in the principle office
<ikonia> I'm not,
<neilperry> sorry, just found it a bit funny. and that i cant say the fbomb
<neilperry> so whats the deal
<neilperry> why am i here, just wanted to know why i posted a youtube link?  can i not do that?
<ikonia> Myrtti: if you want to let this guy back in, that's up to you, but I think this attitude stinks.
<neilperry> didnt know you guys allow people in based on attitude, its not like im trolling,  if anything you guys are trolling me
<Myrtti> sorry, my Internet connection just had a weird glitch
<ikonia> !guidelines | neilperry
<ubottu> neilperry: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> neilperry: the attitude does matter
<ikonia> !coc | neilperry
<ubottu> neilperry: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<ikonia> neilperry: have a read through those links
<neilperry> how was my attitude anything  that falls outside of anyof those
<neilperry> i dont even need to read them
<neilperry> maybe other than the F bomb i droped, but come on, its an Fbomb      watch tv for 10 min and youll see and hear alot worse than what ive done
<ikonia> ok, then I don't need to progess this any further as I'm in discussions with people in #ubuntu
<neilperry> ok let me back in
<neilperry> good day
<ikonia> ok, bye
<neilperry> banned me?
<Myrtti> still are, yes
<neilperry> what are you guys like 12?
<neilperry> weird condition.
<rww> You're cussing and calling us nazis and think we're the immature ones?
<Myrtti> I've been longer on IRC channels than that
<rww> I find that mildly amusing.
<neilperry> i didnt call YOU guys nazis
<Myrtti> I've even been an op on IRC channels longer than that
<Myrtti> no, but you did call "Ubuntu channels" nazis
<neilperry> i grew up on the streets man, its not my fault i gota  tough mouth
<Myrtti> actually, yes it is
<neilperry> yea same shit on freenode
<Myrtti> we all make decisions on how we behave
<neilperry> discrimnation man
<Myrtti> and when you walk into a place that aims to be professional, ontopic and friendly for all ages and cultures, you don't go cussing or pasting offtopic links
<Myrtti> and when you are asked to discuss your behavior, you don't go calling people and places nazilike
<MoonUnit> sorry about that
<neilperry> thats pretty cool your a wiki admin Myrtti
<Myrtti> was
<Myrtti> so here we are, still, wondering what to do with you
<neilperry> im fine hanging out with the big dogs here
<Myrtti> that's cool, apart from the fact that this channel isn't for idling
<neilperry> can anyone reminded me how to suspend  in nano
<Myrtti> nor is this a support channel
<neilperry> as a friend myritti
<neilperry> were all friends here arent we?
<knome> this channel is for business, not friendships
<neilperry> ok, ill give you 2 comliments for 1 question answerd
<neilperry> deal/
<Myrtti> how about you acknowledge the #ubuntu rules
<Myrtti> and guidelines
<neilperry> i did ma'm  and have come to the conclusion i have not crossed or broken any other than the cussing one which i said sorry for
<Myrtti> and what about that youtube link?
<neilperry> didnt see anythign about youtubes
<neilperry> wasnt malisous
<Myrtti> was the video a screencast about how to do something in Ubuntu?
<neilperry> yes
<Myrtti> no it wasn't
<neilperry> how to get shit done while rocking out tosweet tunes
<Myrtti> and because it wasn't, it was offtopic to the channel
<neilperry> did you even watch it?
<Myrtti> ...
<Myrtti> if you know the rules about cussing... then why did you just cuss again?
<neilperry> ohsorry i dont even realized i do it.  its natural for me,i dont understand why you are giveing me a hard time about this.
<neilperry> im not cussing at anyone
<neilperry> just giving a emphasis to my statement
<Myrtti> right... well... you know, you're not getting back in the channel today.
<neilperry> is it just an ip band?
<neilperry> ban*
<rww> let's not go down this road, it ends in you still being banned and lots of resentment
<Myrtti> that was a question I hope I wouldn't have seen
<rww> take a break, come back tomorrow, be nicer when you do
<Myrtti> s/hope/wish/
<neilperry> well answer myquestoin please,   you cant refuse me help of a WHOLE channel cuase i cussed?
<neilperry> how do i suspend a nano file so i cna get back in term, i forgt
<rww> Yes, we can. You were informed of the channel guidelines by our bot upon visiting the channel, just like everyone else. If you choose not to follow them, that's your problem :(
<neilperry> lol
<rww> So as I said, come back tomorrow.
<neilperry> ok see yo uguys in there in a min
<Myrtti> please don't banevade
<neilperry> please done ban?
<neilperry> i got alot of free time
<neilperry> trust me ill keep you guys busy if you want
<Myrtti> look how many ops are on this channel
<rww> Telling a network staffer you plan on breaking network policy is not a good idea, and may lead to you being banned from the entire freenode network. I do not recommend continuing down that path.
<Myrtti> and staff members
<neilperry> lol
<neilperry> ok guys
<rww> Again, your time and our time will be a lot simpler if we reconvene tomorrow instead of being silly :)
<neilperry> :)
<Myrtti> neilperry: be cool and surprise me: come back in 24 hours
<neilperry> :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, GTRsdk said: !jailbreak is Jailbreaking saves lives! http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f278/katietiedrich/comic174.png
#ubuntu-ops 2011-09-14
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (pujger)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (truesky appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (truesky appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jpds> gb.archive.ubuntu.com-hilight++
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, chirag_d_gr8 said: ubottu is a bot? it is so cool :O
<Pici> ...
 * Pici sighs
<Jordan_U> h00k: You can save a lot of flooding by combining your -b s.
<Pici> yes
<Pici> I have a bash script somewhere that will do it.
<Jordan_U> I have a script that does it from a copy-paste from the ban tracker web page. Too ugly to publish though :)
<h00k> yes, that was really ugly. I just copypasta'd from rww, I'm quite distracted at the moment
<Pici> http://nullcortex.com/upload/unban/unban.html
<h00k> Pici: and that takes each line as '*!*@whatever' as an agrument?
<h00k> er, a file with those lines?
<Pici> Yes
 * h00k staples this to his forehead
<Pici> so... ./unban.sh yourfile.bans q   would do /mode -qqqq foo bar baz bup    or -b if you don't specify anything.
<Pici> I'm trying to get some work done, but someone should probably keep an eye on what abstrakt says.
<ikonia> ok
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (IdleDouche appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<rww> what the, we lost +f at some point
<rww> which of you broke it
<ikonia> posssibly me when I was removing a ton of bans this morning ?
<rww> I don't like this answer, as it isn't IdleOne admitting guilt.
 * rww blames IdleOne
<Pici> nothing in my backlog
<IdleOne> I'll admit to breaking a lot of things but I don't mess with the channel modes
<IdleOne> I blame rww
 * Pici is tired of people not listening to him
<h00k> Pici: did you say something?
<h00k> Pici: I see now.
<Koheleth> gUYS WHY AM i BANNED
<Koheleth> opps
<Koheleth> oops even
<Koheleth> well anyone?
<Pici> Koheleth: Do you recall speaking to ikona the other night, say.. the 9th?
<Koheleth> probably, he got what he gave I think
<Koheleth> off topic
<Pici> 'excessive enter, obfuscated swearing, generally annoying, controversial topics.'
<Koheleth> think I said sry
<Koheleth> geez we all make mistakes
<Koheleth> bit harsh
<Pici> You were also insulting, and warned that you should not IRC while drunk before the kick and ban occured.
<Koheleth> no one proved I was drunk, just typing a wind up
<Koheleth> it was off topic
<Pici> I call it like I see it.
<Koheleth> Ok judge and jury :)
<Pici> I'm just looking at the notes on the ban. I wasn't present when it was placed.
<Koheleth> whats new
<Koheleth> irc is very impersonal
<Pici> Well, it says to wait a week because you continued to be abusive to ikonia in pm after being removed.
<Koheleth> he never contacted me just meeted out his impulsive whim
<Pici> I don't know what that last line meant.
<Koheleth> never, mind, so I have to wait a week because of him
<Koheleth> still say its a bit harsh
<ikonia> I'm here
<ikonia> sorry, only just go back, apologies for being slow
<Pici> Koheleth: You're free to return when ikonia is around...
<Pici> oh, or that works.
<Pici> good timing ;)
<ikonia> higligts tend to work when I'm not watching the screen
<Koheleth> ikonia: whats your beef with me
<ikonia> I don't have a beef with you
<ikonia> I left the ban in place as while you where aplogising in this channel, you where being abusive and rude to me in pm
<Koheleth> thats fine
<Koheleth> sry LOrd
<Koheleth> :)
<ikonia> don't be silly with me, you've asked a question and I'm giving you a straight answer
<rww> (further splits coming, for anyone without +w set)
<Koheleth> I replied, with respect
<h00k> rww: thank you
<ikonia> ok, I can't be bothered with this, if you consider responding with "sorry lord" as a genuine response to me stating that you are banned partly due to sending me abuse in pm, I see no point discussing it
<ikonia> I'll return to what I was doing it, come back when you can actually communicate normally
<rww> h00k: about 5 EU servers, ETA within 15 minutes
<rww> ... goddamnit, I'm on calvino :<
<Koheleth> ikonia:  I am sry but you are just a bit stuck in your ways
<IdleOne> no taking the lords name in vain please
<h00k> I'm on prachett.
<Koheleth> IdleOne: so its a Christian site here?
<h00k> Koheleth: Please come back in a few days, and when you're ready to communicate normally.
<IdleOne> Koheleth: this is a "respect everybody" environment.
<Koheleth> Geez, its not me
<Koheleth> it's ops as usual
<h00k> ubottu: tell Koheleth about guidelines
<ubottu> Koheleth, please see my private message
<h00k> ubottu: tell Koheleth about CoC
<IdleOne> Koheleth: ikonia has told you that the ban won't be removed at this time. Please part and don't ban evade again. I also suggest you read the Ubuntu code of conduct and the Ubuntu guidelines to better understand our position.
<h00k> Koheleth: Before you return, please review those as well.
<Koheleth> irc needs a massive overall with op power etc and who they are
<IdleOne> !canibeanop > Koheleth
<ubottu> Koheleth, please see my private message
<IdleOne> apply and maybe you can help us fix it.
<rww> Stop recruiting Koheleth, I want him for staff :<
<IdleOne> baby steps rww
<h00k> We got there first!
 * h00k backs down
<h00k> rww has more powers.
<Koheleth> thank you
<Koheleth> nice offer and very interested
<Koheleth> I'll be back
<Myrtti> there we go
<Myrtti> better already
<dtsuser> How can I add a channel
<Jordan_U> dtsuser: Hi. You've been forwarded here (#ubuntu-ops) from Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> dtsuser: I banned you from #ubuntu because it's not acceptable to abuse someone when they simply tell you #ubuntu's policy of only supporting Ubuntu.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (IlIIlIllI1IIl appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<dtsuser> Jordan_U> who are you to ban me? Who gave you the right...I asked a simple question
<Jordan_U> I see dtsuser completely understands why they were banned and has learned from the experience.
<charlie-tca> obviously, yes. A most pleasant person ...
<IdleOne> I think we voted on it.
<IdleOne> and Jordan_U lost, that is what gives him the right.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-09-15
<qmr> you're all a bunch of faeries.
<elky> I much prefer to consider myself a pixie.
<IdleOne> I don't think any of us are tiny, mischievous, imaginary beings.
<elky> well, one out of 3 ain't bad.
<IdleOne> qmr: were there any more attempts at insults ?
<qmr> not really
<IdleOne> great, please part the channel in that case and have a nice night.
<qmr> please release an OS that isn't useless shit
<rww> Ubuntu has a use! It increases Debian adoption O:)
<elky> rww, shoo
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Nervous_kiD appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Nervous_kiD appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Nervous_kiD appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<PerfieM> We've got a freakin problem
<PerfieM> I'm not evading ban, rww!
<rww> Yes, you are.
<PerfieM> Just listen to meee!
<PerfieM> I asked a question, the response was #ubuntu. I clicked it. I got on, because my ip changed. Not my fault.
<PerfieM> Now, I'm here to tell you that I'm sorry.
<PerfieM> ffs
<rww> I really don't care. You know you're banned from #ubuntu. Don't go in #ubuntu.
<PerfieM> rww: also, I did want to discuss something with you, jerkface
<rww> No, I'm not giving you yet another chance in #ubuntu. Does that cover it?
<PerfieM> I'm not asking about that
<rww> why am i not surprised
<PerfieM> aah, forget it, smartass
<rww> okay. Have a good night, vaguely consider not repeatedly violating network policy in future.
<rww> @mark #ubuntu-ops PerfieM
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> qmr: hi
<Myrtti> qmr: please leave the channel
<Myrtti> or that
<elky> vibhav alert :-/
<ikonia> what a surprise he's found ##club-ubuntu, it's almost as if someone saw him get banned last time....and asked him to join that channel suggesting it was a better place
<rww> 07:12 < syrinx_> vibhav: check yo PM dawg
<rww> oh, I see Flannel noticed.
<vibhav> rww> 07:12 < syrinx_> vibhav: check yo PM dawg hilarious
<elky> vibhav, are you going to behave properly in -offtopic? This means no flooding the channel with lyrics
<rww> vibhav: hrm?
<vibhav> elky it was my owm poem
<vibhav> *own
<elky> you still don't get to flood channels with it
<elky> do you understand why?
<vibhav> ok sorry
<elky> ok, tell me why it's wrong?
<vibhav> flood sucks
<elky> ok, good
<elky> vibhav, you've been un-muted in -offtopic now. is there anything else you need to discuss here?
<vibhav> nepo
<rww> muk
<elky> "nepo"?
<elky> i'm going to trust that means 'no' in some language...
<ldunn_> or he absolutely failed at "nope"
<elky> yeah, that's not what i read it as first though
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (somicuthbert appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (somicuthbert appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (somicuthbert appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ikonia> sorted
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Drecondius appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Drecondius appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Drecondius appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Drecondius appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Drecondius appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<vibhav> how do I create my  own personal wiki page in ubuntu's wiki?
<oCean> vibhav: you have an account?
<vibhav> oCean,  yes
<oCean> vibhav: log in and type https://wiki.ubuntu.com/vibhav
<vibhav> THANKS oCean!
<oCean> then click 'create new page'
<IdleOne> we provide wiki support in here now?
<oCean> awww, it was easy enough
<oCean> vibhav: if this was all, can you please part the channel?
<oCean> oh man, this conversation in #u, is it going anywhere?
<Pici> which?
<oCean> with josephseraos and ubuntu_
<ubottu> In ubottu, eupho said: ubuntu is for fags
<Myrtti> mmmh
<funkyHat> Well... logically, yes.
<LjL> it's why i'm using Windows, i need to cure this disease
#ubuntu-ops 2011-09-16
<pmatulis> Tm_T: o/
<pmatulis> jpds: \o
<pmatulis> mneptok: o/
<IdleOne> hello pmatulis
<pmatulis> IdleOne: howdy
<Singham> Hi...can anyone please tell be that does code of conduct expires after some months ?
<IdleOne> no it doesn't but you can unsign it.
<Singham> IdleOne : Because I want to be an op but because of my examinations I will not be able to come online for around 5-6 months.Thanks dude..   :)
<IdleOne> welcome.
<IdleOne> everybody wants to be an op
<IdleOne> little do they know.
<pmatulis> IdleOne: anything i should know?
<IdleOne> you will learn soon enough :)
<pmatulis> yikes!
<IdleOne> for what it's worth I believe that if you were chosen it is because they believe you have what it takes. you will be fine :)
<Singham> Hi..If I want to become op for #ubuntu-in , are the requirements same as for #ubuntu ?
<IdleOne> loco channels select ops according to their requirements.
<IdleOne> you would need to speak to whoever does the choosing.
<Singham> IdleOne : I belong to India and can speek Hindi language which is our National language.
<Singham> IdleOne : So what should I do to become op of #ubuntu-in ?
<IdleOne> I don't know. ask one of the current ops in that channel.
<IdleOne> Singham: loco channels are not managed by the Ubuntu ops team, they select who they feel would be a good op.
<IdleOne> your best bet would be to speak with the current channel ops and see what they say.
<Singham> IdleOne : How would I know who is the  channel operator of that channel ?
<Pici> /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-in list
<IdleOne> /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-in list
<IdleOne> that will give you a list of current ops for that channel
<Singham> Pici , IdleOne : Thanks :)
<IdleOne> Very welcome.
<Singham> Bye..
<IdleOne> !away  > termleech|bed
<elky> since when did india have a national language? (hint: it doesn't.)
<IdleOne> it has 24-26 official ones iirc
<elky> yeah, but no national one, constitutionally
<IdleOne> right.
<Tm_T> pmatulis: welcome (:
<ubottu> soreau called the ops in #ubuntu (... Perf)
<Myrtti> anyone else awake?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> what's up
<ikonia> ahhh 30 minutes is up
<bazhang> tunnel is in perl?
<bazhang> sounds harrowing
<ikonia> I reawlly don't understand
<bazhang> perl script from a pay site?
<ikonia> I've chose to ignore it....
<bazhang> * [gingbot] (~supybot@laptopd.clemson.edu): gingbot
<bazhang> annoying bot
<ikonia> gone
<ikonia> idiots who launch these things
<elky> I see qmr didn't return. he responded in PM to me about 6 hrs ago to the question "are you willing to behave civilly and discuss the ban?" with "no!"
<elky> if he returns while i'm asleep, take that into consideration
<elky> (the question being posed when he last misbehaved in here)
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu Xero00 asking for backtrack help when he knows he's in the wrong channel for it
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> please keep an eye on Xero00 in #ubuntu he's not being useful and I need to go
<ikonia> floodbot just banned eir
<IdleOne> eir overides it
<ikonia> why did it ban it ?
<IdleOne> probably because of PM's
<IdleOne> see -monitor
<IdleOne> I meant notices not pm
<ikonia> ahh
<Tm_T> aww
<Tm_T> fight of the titans?
<bazhang> troll detected
<IdleOne> taking aim
<Pici> Selassie was here last night.
<Pici> well, in #u
<ikonia> I'm fed up with vibhav again posting things he's copying and pasting out of google, in this situation it was lucky as the cut and paste was valid, but all the time blindly cutting and pasting from the top google hit
<jrib> ikonia: do you know if anyone has spoken with him?
<ikonia> I just did
<ikonia> again
<ikonia> he's been banned 2 - 3 times for this and agreed to stop posting links like that
<ikonia> in this situation it wasn't terrible as it was in the ball park,
<jrib> I just saw scrollback, why doesn't he just give the person the link...
<ikonia> jrib: because he copies and pastes things from notes he has
<jrib> oh
<ikonia> so that it looks like he's typed them
<ikonia> he's got a think about "he's giving the advice" so he uses the pastebins to make it look like he's giving instructions rather than giving someone a url that someone else has fixed the problem
<ikonia> in his head "he's" fixed the problem
<ikonia> or "he" knows how to fix it, if he uses the pastebin
<jrib> weird
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> he's only young though
<ikonia> keen to impress
<skai> okey
<skai> ikonia:
<ikonia> skai: my apologies, I missunderstood your question
<ikonia> skai: you need to leave this channel and ask in #ubuntu-irc, very sorry, my fault
<skai> ikonia: its a question about bot from #ubuntu/what version and where to get? our bot is deprecated and broken by his moderator. that man leave our team,and its easyer to change than to repair our bot
<skai> ikonia: thats all.
<ikonia> skai: #ubuntu-irc is the correct channel, sorry about that
<ikonia> my fault
<skai> oke
<ikonia> skai: the operators for #ubuntu-ru are there
<ikonia> (or should be at some point)
<skai> ikonia: and for what purpose this channel created?
<ikonia> skai: this is for issues with the ubuntu "core" (main) channels
<Myrtti> for the core channels (general, non-loco ones)
<Gredeu> have a nice day
<ikonia> ?
<ubottu> In ubottu, The_BROS said: #freenode is also ubuntu channel?
<Pici> funkyHat: good catch, I missed that.
<funkyHat> Pici: so did I. robinetd pointed it out to me
<IdleOne> missedwhat!?
<IdleOne> ugh bad space bar
<funkyHat> IdleOne: /lastlog Gredeu in #u-ot
<IdleOne> oh, the africa thing. yeah I was wondering why nobody did anything about that
<Pici> because we didn't see it.
<funkyHat> We were too busy trying to sound clever about shells
<IdleOne> I'm sorry for not mentioning it. figured you guys decided to ignore it with the hope it would go away
<funkyHat> Don't worry. We caught it eventually ⢁D
<knome> funkyHat, there's STILL something wrong with your eyes ;)
<funkyHat> knome: I hope you mean because I missed that troll. I would like to think that you wouldn't intentionally draw attention to my... condition. ⢁|
<knome> of course. who'd ever miss a single troll.
<Pici> after they're gone?
<bazhang> not me
<bazhang> that sounded wrong
<IdleOne> funkyHat has funkyVision
<knome> lol, clearly
<knome> not that it's a bad thing.
<funkyHat> ❡⢁D
<IdleOne> great thing about funkyVision is he gets extra images when watching 3d movies
<knome> lol
 * funkyHat can see 3D movies in 4D
<knome> wow.
<knome> can you see 2D movies in 3D?
<funkyHat> Sometimes
<knome> nice
<knome> so are you an artist? :P
<IdleOne> hehe, depends on the tilt of his head
<funkyHat> I need to draw more
<escott> AuroraNites21 is pm'ing people but not asking questions in #ubuntu
<bazhang> okay thanks escott
<escott> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> seems to have quit, but will keep an eye open
<Gredeu> funkyhat distributes copyrighted material over the internet while on job
<Gredeu> multiple offenses
<Gredeu> 4 total offenses
 * elky raises an eyebrow
<Gredeu> funkyhat has posed as a starbucks employee
<bazhang> Gredeu, hi
<Gredeu> hello
<Gredeu> all factual
<bazhang> please stop that
<Gredeu> i'm sorry i was only reciting factual information
<Gredeu> what i said in there i did not realize was against channel rules.  it is literally a real life situation in south africa. they are savages.
<Gredeu> may i be excused ?
<elky> if he comes in again, i'm going to ban him from here for a bit
<escott> bazhang, AuroraNites21 is logged back in (seems to drop out every few minuteS)
<bazhang> escott, got him in PM
<escott> thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2011-09-17
<IdleOne> "they are savages"
<bazhang> escott, seems to be handled. thanks for stopping by
<IdleOne> ooof I better just shut up.
<elky> escott, is there something else we can help you with? If not, please read the /topic of this channel so you can better understand how it operates.
<escott> elky, bazhang helped earlier. just forgot to close the window
<funkyHat> AuroraNites21 is/was doing the same thing on oftc
<IdleOne> crossnetworkposting
<bazhang>  [miraMiPolla] (~sylab@225.216.218.87.dynamic.jazztel.es):     wonder if thats sylarbot
<vibhav> :|
<ikonia> vibhav: I spoke to you yesterday about blindly posting things to people
<ikonia> you have had enough warnings on this
<vibhav> hey
<ikonia> I will allow you back in the channel, but I'm going to put you on mute so you can't speak, but you can watch
<vibhav> that is why I asked you , am I right?
<Myrtti> if you are in doubt, then don't paste it
<vibhav> But this time I asked ikonia
<Myrtti> if you're not sure that your advice is sound, then don't give it and let someone else handle the matter
<vibhav> ok
<Myrtti> it doesn't matter if you ask
<vibhav> :/
<Myrtti> you know that there are people silly enough to try whatever they see in the channel
<ikonia> vibhav: I'll allow you back in the channel but leave you on mute to observe, as you constantly give the wrong info to people
<vibhav> there is no harm in trying that
<Myrtti> perhaps even someone who doesn't even have the problem that [Ex0r] is having
<ikonia> it will remove his xserver
<vibhav> NO it will not
<ikonia> vibhav: xserver-xorg-core
<ikonia> vibhav: you told it to remove that package
<ikonia> ahh, my apologies, you told it to re-install it
<vibhav> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ikonia> dpkg won't reconfigure it either
<vibhav> so?
<ikonia> as the config is dynamic
<ikonia> either way, it's wrong, you've jsut told him to dump a load of packages, when the software he's using is nothing to do with the packages
<vibhav> unmute?
<ikonia> I'll allow you back in muted, I'm wasting time talking to you when this guy needs help
<vibhav> ikonia -the advice was NOT dangerous
<Myrtti> THIS time
<vibhav> so?
<Myrtti> "so?"
<vibhav> You said not to post Dangerous advice
<Myrtti> are you seriously asking?
<ikonia> vibhav: it was, it removed a load of ati packages that was nothing to do with the software he was using
<ikonia> vibhav: you can rejoin but muted
<vibhav> ikonia he still installed  fglrx
<Myrtti> but not from the repo
<vibhav> still the command will REMOVE it
<ikonia> no it won't
<vibhav> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx*
<Myrtti> why would it remove it
<ikonia> it will remove the packages/file defined in the ubuntu packages
<Myrtti> if it's not installed by package management, then package management wont see it
<vibhav> but still this time I Read
<vibhav> cd /usr/share/ati
<vibhav> sudo sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh
<vibhav> I was going to post that ,
<vibhav> But you banned me
<vibhav> ahm
<vibhav> *cough*
<Myrtti> yes?
<Myrtti> you're not banned now
<vibhav> but still muted
<vibhav> that does not make sense
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> why doesn't it
<Myrtti> you're allowed to benefit from the channel
<Myrtti> just not allowed to participate
<vibhav>  sudo sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh I was going to tell him to do that but he banned me before that
<vibhav> It was ikonia this time who did not read em carefully
<Myrtti> you really are not getting what we are trying to tell you
<Myrtti> let me try to put it as simply as I possibly can
<vibhav> okay?
<Myrtti> if we need to tell you every other day that your advice is not safe and that you need to leave the instructing to someone else that knows their stuff, that's too often
<Myrtti> you either need to stop giving instructions that you've not tried yourself or have only hazy idea what they do, or we as operators need to find a way to limit the amount of damage you may cause to others
<Myrtti> we can't assign a babysitter to watch the advice you are giving to others
<Myrtti> and you can't chimp out on potentially malicious advice by asking people "is this command <paste> ok?"
<Myrtti> :-|
<Myrtti> ho-hum
<Myrtti> well that was perfect waste of 20 minutes of my time
<elky> le sigh.
<bazhang> vibhav, hello
<vibhav> ikonia please unmute me as I have a problem
<vibhav> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Tm_T> vibhav: unfortunately that is not going to happen
<vibhav> Hello!?
<vibhav> why!?
<Tm_T> I'm basing my take on this that you still haven't learned why you are banned couple times and now muted
<vibhav> You even know what has happened!?
<Tm_T> and I really don't think "I need help" is any reason to drop the mute in this case
<Tm_T> vibhav: I know what is been discussed here, yes
<Tm_T> and I have followed your doings, yes
<vibhav> ikonia -	ahh, my apologies, you told it to re-install it 	09:57
<vibhav> ikonia thought I was telling him to remove it
<Tm_T> vibhav: that is irrelevant to me
<Myrtti> and by sheer luck it happened that this time the command wouldnt have broken things
<Tm_T> all this has been clearly explained to him many times now
<bobsaget> hey
<bobsaget> put me in the real chan please
<bobsaget> .........................................................................
<Myrtti> why?
<bobsaget> turkeys
<bobsaget> i have a questoin
<bobsaget> and you told me not to come back and i didnt
<bobsaget> and im still here
<bobsaget> maybe you should read the rules
<ikonia> ??
<ikonia> who was this guy ?
<vibhav> smeca	hello, i've installed rollercoaster tycoon2 on 11.04, but the cdrom is not found on trying to run the game. can anyone help?
<vibhav> 	
<vibhav> gentoo-intel	smeca, http://m0001.gamecopyworld.com/games/pc_rollercoaster_tycoon_2.shtml
<vibhav> is not that piracy?
<vibhav> sorry check this http://pastebin.com/jiWwtdzX
<Myrtti> huh
<Myrtti> why the pastebin link?
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> a) he left the channel b) which part do you suspect is piracy?
<vibhav> check it out Myritti
<Myrtti> check what out?
<vibhav> Myrtti,  http://m0001.gamecopyworld.com/games/pc_rollercoaster_tycoon_2.shtml is a link that points to a CD crack
<Myrtti> alright, thank you.
<Myrtti> was there anything else?
<vibhav> no , except the fact , this user was warned by ikonia many times
<vibhav> Done
<vibhav> bye
<Myrtti> any opinions on the subject are valued, I'm having a footbath and a glass of my favourite wine so I'm inclined to do nothing
<charlie-tca> The only thing I can think of is "Why did you install it if you thing it is pirated?"
<Myrtti> the only thing I can think of is that quite often even legitimately purchased games require nocd crack for functioning in Wine
<ikonia> Myrtti: I'll give him a nudge,
<ikonia> it's possibly not pirate stuff, in that I've had to use nocd crack on stuff when I'm moving my laptop around on games I own,
<ikonia> we either help him configure wine, or point him at the wine channel
<ikonia> not suggesting crack stuff
<Myrtti> ikonia: thank you
<gpc> hmm
<ubottu> soreau called the ops in #ubuntu (daddy)
<Myrtti> an eye on egoga
<Myrtti> how predictable
<IdleOne> been trolling #debian for a while
<Myrtti> been watching that at -monitor
<Myrtti> surprised he hasn't rejoined
<Myrtti> macer1: hi, how can we help you?
<macer1> Myrtti, hi, I don't need help at this time :) I just wanted to look what is this channel for ;)
<Myrtti> macer1: that's nice. Please have a good look at the topic too
<macer1> Thanks, I have read it ;)
<Myrtti> a-ha
<Myrtti> right...
<Myrtti> have a nice evening then
<macer1> Thanks :)
<Myrtti> cue: exit stage
<seatia> hello
<Myrtti> hello
<seatia> for some reason my mouse and keys do not work in grub on my other pc  in bios they do
<seatia> any idea
<Myrtti> sorry, this is not the support channel
<seatia> ok put me in it
<Myrtti> this is for resolving your behaviour in the support channel
<Myrtti> before it's resolved, you will not have access to the support channel
<seatia> how do i reslove it?
<seatia> jesus forgave me for my sins why cant you
<IdleOne> We aren't religious.
<IdleOne> Please be patient.
<seatia> im doing myritti a favor by not changing my ip
<seatia> so just help me out
<IdleOne> Please be patient. I am looking up the logs
<Myrtti> thanks, IdleOne will help you, I'm past my bedtime
<Myrtti> good night everyone
<seatia> great maybe Idleone will treat me with respect
<IdleOne> seatia: seems you were posting youtube links. Please keep all discussion in #ubuntu support related if you want to just chat you are welcome to join #ubuntu-offtopic.
<IdleOne> I'll remove the ban if you agree to follow our channel guidelines. !guidelines
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<seatia> ok sure
<seatia> thanks
<seatia> later
<seatia> i read em yesterday
<seatia> like i said yesterrday i didnt mean anything malious by it
<seatia> but myrtti treated me like i did
<IdleOne> ok ban is removed.
<IdleOne> please join #ubuntu and part this channel. thank you.
<IdleOne> keep an eye on them I don't expect much improvement
<IdleOne> maybe I'm wrong
 * IdleOne crosses fingers
<Myrtti> ah, this is the fellow who did manage to play nice in the end
<Myrtti> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/09/13/%23ubuntu-ops.html
#ubuntu-ops 2011-09-18
<bazhang> <rootlslapwd> i need botnet
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, macer1 said: !bot-#ubuntu-pl is <reply> Bot jest botem
<PerfieM> So, how do I become an op for ubuntu?
<IdleOne> PerfieM: you serious?
<rww> !canibeanop | PerfieM
<ubottu> PerfieM: If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<rww> I thought I'd given that factoid to you in the past, maybe I'm misremembering.
<IdleOne> there is the info
<PerfieM> IdleOne: weird, right? I've decided to help freenode, not destroy it.
<PerfieM> rww: probably misremembering, but thanks
<IdleOne> PerfieM: if you are serious about it that sounds great.
<IdleOne> Good luck.
<PerfieM> sounds wonderful, thanks champ
<IdleOne> PerfieM: if you would please part this channel as per the topic. thanks.
<PerfieM> Oh right.
<PerfieM> lulz
<ubottu> outstandingcitiz called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<rww> dealing with ^
<IdleOne> woke up half of Europe for no reason
<IdleOne> hehe
<bazhang> blackbuntu ?
<vibhav> <hey_im_jacob> lol noobs
<ubottu> st3v3n called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<Myrtti> alabd: hi
<alabd> Myrtti: hi 2 you
<Myrtti> alabd: whazzup
<alabd> my usr has been banned from #ubuntu some months ago maybe it's time ro remove it ?
<Myrtti> ok, could you please wait for someone else to look into it, Im not on a device I could easily check things or unban you :-\
<alabd> Myrtti: sure thanks
<ikonia> alabd: hello there
<ikonia> wizardken_: hello also
<wizardken_> ikonia, sup?
<wizardken_> i know u?
<ikonia> wizardken_: I was wondering if you could please change your part message
<wizardken_> part message?
<ikonia> wizardken_: I forwarded you to this channel instead of #ubuntu-offtopic to request you change your part message
<ikonia> wizardken_: yes, the message your client posts as you leave the hcannel
<ikonia> 7:41 -!- wizardken_ [~wizardken@unaffiliated/cwhizz] has quit [Quit: "If I throw this paper, yo bitch gone fetch!" -- Big Sean]
<alabd> ikonia: hello how are you fine?
<ikonia> alabd: yes thank you,
<ikonia> alabd: how can we help you ?
<ikonia> I've only just noticed you are here, so how can we help ?
<alabd> thanks , don't you want remove ban after some months ?
<ikonia> alabd: no, not at this time.
<alabd> ok should humble remind you ?
<ikonia> wizardken_: is it possible you could change that please ?
<wizardken_> ikonia, yes i will
<wizardken_> it's changed
<wizardken_> thanks for telling me
<wizardken_> I didn't think it would bother anyone
<ikonia> wizardken_: thank you very much, one moment and I'll remove the forward for you
<ikonia> alabd: no need, thank you
<ikonia> wizardken_: forward removed, if you leave this channel and join #ubuntu-offtopic you should be fine
<wizardken_> ikonia, ok thanks
<alabd> ikonia: np , Allah bless you bye
<wizardken_> I'm still banned ikonia
<ikonia> wizardken_: did it not work ?
<ikonia> I removed the forward I put on you, one moment
<rww> 07:30 -!- 42 - #ubuntu-offtopic: ban *!*@unaffiliated/cwhizz [by funkyHat!~m@funkyhat.org, 205960 secs ago]
<ikonia> (please)
<ikonia> wizardken_: can you try again please
<wizardken_> it works, ikonia , thanks
<g30> what is this?
<g30> get muted for what?
<oCean> g30: hi there
<g30> ocean mut me for no reason?
<oCean> there was a reason
<g30> why?
<g30> please do tell
<g30> ?
<g30> ?
<oCean> I told you to stop talking offtopic
<g30> this is how u want users to be treated?
<oCean> see, #ubuntu is a support channel, not a discussion channel
<g30> topic is ubuntu is it not?
<g30> right
<g30> and i asked
<oCean> we have other channels, like #ubuntu-offtopic where you can discuss such issues
<g30> about compiz
<g30> and ccsm
<g30> is that not support matter?
<oCean> indeed, and those support questions are very welcome
<g30> then why did u mute me?
<oCean> yes it is, but you have to drop the other offtopic talk
<oCean> I muted you because you did not stop the offtopic
<g30> ok i got it
<g30> we can talk so long as ocean agrees with it
<g30> :)
<g30> thanks but no thanks take care
<g30> im going to go somewhere where i can speak with friendly people
<g30> :)
<g30> so long
<oCean> goodbye then
<Myrtti> !pm > somicuthbert
<oCean> ajbiz11: hello, how may we help you?
<ajbiz11> oh, i was just joining to see the current ubuntu talk
<oCean> ajbiz11: this is not the general ubuntu channel. This is for channel operators
<ajbiz11> oh oops, i opened the wrong room
<ikonia> hello vi
<ikonia> vi
<vlbhav> unmute?
<ikonia> no
<vlbhav> oh hi ikonia
<vlbhav> why?
<ikonia> changing your nickname will not help you get around the ban
<ikonia> neither will not using your cloak
<ikonia> freenode staff are in this channel and are not stupid
<ikonia> watching you ask for cloaks, change your nickname and not wear your cloak sends signals
<ikonia> vlbhav: we'll let you know when the mute will be removed
<vlbhav> i did not change my cloak , it is juat the fact the i am chatting throught mh iphone
<ikonia> that doesn't change your nickname
<vlbhav> nick? it was a ghost
<ikonia> not it's not
<ikonia> you're using vlbhav instead of vibhav
<ikonia> that's a manual change
<ikonia> the sooner you grow up, the easier conversations like this will go
<vlbhav> oops
<vlbhav> just wait
<ikonia> I don't need to, there isn't anything to discuss at this time
<ikonia> we'll let you know when we unmute you, in the mean time, please leave this channel and go back to your normal IRC topics
<vibhav> irc topics?
<ikonia> yes, #ubuntu-offtopic for example for offtopic discussion
<Corey> ikonia: Terr seems lovely.
<ikonia> agreed
<ikonia> found fredericks problem, they have linked in his network config to "epass" software
<Jordan_U> !ooo
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #openoffice.org.
<Jordan_U> Should be changed for Libre Office.
<ikonia> make it so
<Corey> Now he's at it in ##linux
<Corey> ikonia: How'd you sort that one out?
<Corey> The epass one, specifically.
<ikonia> Corey: watching him tell lies to the people in #archlinux about the issue
<ikonia> he was holding back in #ubuntu
<Corey> Ooh, gotcha.  He get booted from there, ikonia?
<ikonia> no, but he's now asking for epass help
<ikonia> which when I looked into it is like a corperate remote login token
<ikonia> so I'm guessing he can't authenticate properly without this token stuff working, hence no network ID
<jrib> heh, I pmed him advising him to replicate the issue on a default install
<jrib> he's telling me about his "real" problem now
<Corey> Right, and I don't want the responsibility of breaking it. :-)
<ikonia> jrib: was I close ?
<ikonia> Corey: this is the thing we can't break his corperate build
<jrib> "man the real issue is I need to make a vpn client work oki?"
<ikonia> there we go
<ikonia> I new it
<Corey> ikonia: Tempting to give him the fix he wants. :-)
<ikonia> jrib: if he'd just said that in the first place I'd have researched epass as I have done now, and tested to 2 main issues/solutions
<ikonia> rather than the lies
<Corey> Right.  Don't tell me what you think I want to hear, I can't troubleshoot based on that.
<ikonia> it's a pretty straight forward and reasonable question
<ikonia> I've got an ubuntu install that I'm trying to connect to a vpn using epass, I'm getting X problem, please help
<ikonia> rather than having to dig through the obvious lies about what was going on
<ikonia> I'm sure jrib will dig him out
<ikonia> the guys in #archlinux certainly aren't
<Jordan_U> !loffice is <reply> LibreOffice is a Free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice". User help available in #libreoffice.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Jordan_U said: !loffice is <reply> LibreOffice is a Free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice". User help available in #libreoffice.
<Jordan_U> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jordan_U> !loffice is <reply> LibreOffice is a Free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice". User help available in #libreoffice.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> !forget ooo
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> !ooo is <alias> loffice
<ubottu> ooo has been forgotten, use '!unforget ooo' to edit it again
<Jordan_U> !unforget ooo
<ubottu> I suddenly remember ooo again, Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> !no ooo is <alias> loffice
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<Jordan_U> !forget openoffice
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Sorry for the flood of mistakes (past and near future).
<Jordan_U> !unforget openoffice
<ubottu> I suddenly remember openoffice again, Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> !openoffice is <alias> libreoffice
<ubottu> But openoffice already means something else!
<Jordan_U> !no openoffice is <alias> libreoffice
<ubottu> Factoid 'libreoffice' does not exist
<Jordan_U> !no openoffice is <alias> loffice
<ubottu> I'll remember that Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> !libreoffice is <alias> loffice
<ubottu> libreoffice has been forgotten, use '!unforget libreoffice' to edit it again
<jrib> ikonia: all yours if you want to help him (I have not)
<jrib> !ooo
<ubottu> LibreOffice is a Free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice". User help available in #libreoffice.
<Jordan_U> !unforget libreoffice
<ubottu> I suddenly remember libreoffice again, Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> !no libreoffice is <alias> loffice
<ubottu> I'll remember that Jordan_U
<ikonia> jrib: not for me, the attitude stunk and I don't like being lied to
<ikonia> he's gone anyway
<Jordan_U> And after reading the old libreoffice factoid I realize now that OpenOffice is still used in older but still supported versions of Ubuntu. If #libreoffice is willing to help with pre-fork OpenOffice then I think the factoid situation can be left as-is with no OpenOffice specific factoid (assuming I have now sorted it out correctly).
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (shadowcock)
<Corey> Boom.
<oCean> Mamarok: hello, how can we help you?
<oCean> oh
<Corey> That was interesting.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-09-10
<ubottu> In ubottu, bkc_ said: !enter is <reply> Stop hitting enter. Can you not type a full sentence? What's wrong with you?
<Unit193> Heh.
<ubottu> In ubottu, bkc_ said: !enter! is <reply> Stop hitting enter. Can you not type a full sentence? What's wrong with you?
<IdleOne> needs more swearing ^
<IdleOne> bazhang: jeep aka lidar is often ot in #u, usually helpful when he is helping
<IdleOne> but does make too many ot comments imo
<bazhang> IdleOne, he has lots of very inappropriate commentary.
<bazhang> like: trying as many distros as possible is like getting with  numerous women, the more the better (or thereabouts)
<IdleOne> I haven't seen anything like that
<bazhang> there is no karma
<IdleOne> not always looking either though
<IdleOne> oh, I know. 1 good thing does not make 1 bad ok...
<bazhang> and he/she has tons of unhelpful/jokey commentary
<jeep> hi
<IdleOne> hey, thanks for coming
<bazhang> yes
<jeep> np whats up
<IdleOne> jeep: I wanted to talk to a little about your off the cuff comments in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> you need to stop them.
<IdleOne> We get that your just being playful but they distract from the channel purpose
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-offtopic is the better channel for the jokes/playing
<IdleOne> Think you can help us maintain some sort of semblance of sanity in #ubuntu?
<jeep> i think i am who i am. i just wont hang out there anymore
<IdleOne> that would be a shame
<IdleOne> when you are helping, you are helpful.
<IdleOne> And we understand that the helpers need to be able to let loose now and then
<IdleOne> that is why we have offtopic
<IdleOne> So, anyway. It would be fantastic if you could stop with the "commentary" in #ubuntu.
<jeep> np i deleted it from my channel list
<IdleOne> That is your choice, sorry to hear it. See you in offtopic :)
<IdleOne> Thanks again for giving me a few minutes :)
<jeep> IdleOne: np :)
<IdleOne> Now if you could also part this channel before someone (probably me) kicks you out :)
<elky> o.O
<IdleOne> I'm 127 away from 50000 kicks
<elky> Thats... not something to be proud of.
<IdleOne> I didn't say I was proud of it
<elky> Or worth mentioning.
<IdleOne> how many kicks would you estimate you have given in all your time on irc?
<elky> I have no clue. I don't care.
<ubottu> ewrwerwer called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Flannel> self-handling
<elky> How many guesses do we get?
<bkerensa> -offtopic ?
<ubottu> werewrrw called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<bkerensa> =/
<ewrwerwer> I can show ya how I live in a lil bit I wanna unbutton your pants just a lil bit Take 'em off and pull 'em down just a lil bit Get to kissin' and touchin' a lil bit Get to lickin' and fucking a lil bit
<ewrwerwer> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ewrwerwer called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ewrwerwer> I can show ya how I live in a lil bit I wanna unbutton your pants just a lil bit Take 'em off and pull 'em down just a lil bit Get to kissin' and touchin' a lil bit Get to lickin' and fucking a lil bit
<elky> I can't imagien who that might be.
<elky> imagine*
<IAmNotThatGuy> Aww
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu helpme22 been rude a few times before and warned, seems to "want to be kicked" 2 seconds after being kicked from #ubuntu joined ##linux so seems to have a pretty good idea of what he's doing and trying to be a problem
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<damanwiththenose> i am da man with the nose
<damanwiththenose> haters going to hate
<mrmist> circular referencing is the new black
<Pici> heh
<ubottu> reterterter called the ops in #ubuntu-irc ()
<ubottu> reterterter called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic ()
<bazhang> <numarul7> I want to inform you all that CoreI7 Nehalem is not compatible with Linux/Ubuntu
<bazhang> really?
<bazhang> <nateman254> i need to get linux on a windows 98 computer
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (tuxhat)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from tuxhat)
<ubottu> hwkiller-netbook called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Sokel called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pricey> ikonia: in /msg with both
<ikonia> enjoy
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (beastie appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Pricey> yay
<ikonia> kevinB: how can we help you ?
<kevinB> I can't be helped.
<Fuchs> a few of you around who could have a look at ubuntu-noob-101- in #ubuntu?  Next time he recommends users to shut down the computer or uninstall ubuntu I'd feel free enough to move him out
<Pricey> hmm does he share ip..
<ikonia> he's been a bit on the edge of saying things all day
<ikonia> Pricey: nah, he's innocent
<ikonia> just a bit unwise
<Fuchs> oh, good, people are around
 * Fuchs leaves that to you guys, then
<ikonia> so I'd appreciate others watching
<ikonia> not really, I'm doing a large work task
<Fuchs> [00:42:55] <ubuntu-noob-101-> Ctrl+Alt+F1. > sudo reboot   didn't make me entirely happy
<Fuchs> but as you can see from that timestamp, I'll be gone in a bit as well :)
<ikonia> he's just new and his way of fixing things seems acceptable to him
#ubuntu-ops 2012-09-11
<bazhang> <zeeeero> I installed ubuntu server over windows and kept all my files becuase xp is not made to be a server
<bazhang> he's just giving evasive answers
<Cell> Hey
<Cell> I just want you guys to know the user HiggsPossum and some other trolls are trying to trick newbies into destroying their hard drives
<Cell> while I was asking a question in #ubuntu he told me to come to #e3b and told me they knew the answer to my question there
<Cell> followed by this nonsense
<Cell> <Cell> <Cell> Does anyone know to encrypt my / and /home file system in an existing Ubuntu installation?
<Cell> <alex65> try dd if=/dev/crypto of=/dev/sdX
<Cell> <alex65> if it doesn't work it means you do not have hardware crypto engine
<Cell> <alex65> you could then try dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdX
<Cell> <alex65> sdX being the partition you want to encrypt, should be sda1 for / if you have only one hard drive.
<Cell> <Cell> cute
<Cell> <Cell> I'm new to Ubuntu, not new to computers dumbass
<kelbizzle> Ohh yeaa cell
<Cell> alex65 Burgondy crassus GalaxyS3_ HiggsPossum NiggBoson upgrayeddd are all part ofthat channel
<kelbizzle> Higgs possun also
<kelbizzle> #e3b
<kelbizzle> TOlling.
<Cell> ^
<kelbizzle> *trolling
<Cell> If I was literallyu a noob I might have formatted my HD
<kelbizzle> I saw a rm-r in the #ubuntu channel too
<Cell> I suggest banning them all
<kelbizzle> <xubumafoo> rm -r at 12:11:10
<Cell> telling people to delete system32 is one thing, but this is unacceptable
<bazhang> Cell, was this via PM
<kelbizzle> <HiggsPossum> about your problem
<kelbizzle> <kelbizzle> yes?
<kelbizzle> <HiggsPossum> you can come on #e3b to get some help for ubuntu
<kelbizzle> <HiggsPossum> we're going to help you out
<kelbizzle> <kelbizzle> #e3b? sure what's that?
<kelbizzle> <HiggsPossum> it'S a plug-in for ubuntu
<kelbizzle> <HiggsPossum> but we're pretty good at helping out
<kelbizzle> <kelbizzle> okay. Thanks , you can left me know what to do?
<kelbizzle> <HiggsPossum> just type /join #e3b
<kelbizzle> <HiggsPossum> ask your question
<kelbizzle> <kelbizzle> ok thanks
<kelbizzle> <kelbizzle> HAHA I just got kicked.
<kelbizzle> <HiggsPossum> lol alex65 is pretty funny
<kelbizzle> <HiggsPossum> you can come back though :p
<bazhang> kelbizzle, stop
<kelbizzle> <kelbizzle> sure why not..
<kelbizzle> <HiggsPossum> type: /join #e3b
<kelbizzle> <HiggsPossum> wtf lol
<kelbizzle> <kelbizzle> lol It's cool man. No worries, Some people are just not nice.
<kelbizzle> <kelbizzle> I was able to find my answer though thanks for the lolz
<kelbizzle> <HiggsPossum> cool
<kelbizzle> <HiggsPossum> good
<kelbizzle> sorry for the spam.
<kelbizzle> bazhang, totally forgot. I'm sorry it's late.
<Cell> yea thats what he told me too
<Cell> I think higgspossum is a bot
<bazhang> you joined their channel. they asked you to go there via PM? yes or no
<kelbizzle> yes and yes
<bazhang> kelbizzle, please exit the channel
<kelbizzle> ...thanks bye. I thought you were speaking to me. You guys are not very friendly.
<bazhang> Cell, so this was via PM they asked you to join?
<Cell> yes
<bazhang> who
<Cell> they are hidingin the channel and messaging people in PM when they ask
<Cell> higgspossum and
<Cell> yeah, that one
<Cell> It might be a bot
<bazhang> just the one
<Cell> yeah
<Cell> but those other guys I listed are in on it too
<bazhang> and you know they PM'd other people as well
<Cell> he PM'd kelbizzle
<bazhang> so you and him
<Cell> that I know of, yeah
<bazhang> ok. thanks for reporting.
<Cell> np
<Cell> btw bazhang I see people still joining the channel soI think they are messaging lots of other peopel
<Cell> #e3b
<bazhang> whoa what a hostname
<IdleOne> I remember being 1337 10+ years ago and having cool vhosts
<Flannel> does that make you 1347 now?
<IdleOne> almost
<RegexRon> Why was i redirected here?
<bazhang> <^DEMOSS^> -_- 10.10 is super-pupper secure nano ubuntu, what have non-material system and not ubuntu ?
<bazhang> that sounds secure
<bazhang> not sure what partitioning the wubi user is talking about
<bazhang> wubi is a way to *avoid* that iirc
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, fre said: ubottu, thanx a lot but here is the thing: I created 3 logical partitions: one ext4 for / one ext4 for /home one swap???? for swap
<bazhang> <eamon> Hi, Windows user here. We have to install java for school. I don't want to get a rootkit. Is ubuntu or FreeBSD better for this?
<bazhang> better for rootkits?
<Pici> heh
<bazhang> hah
<bazhang> nice one
<bazhang> hi
<Fawaz> A warm greet to a warm brother!
<Pici> Fawaz: Can we help you?
<Fawaz> Pici: I have been held to not advertise in Channel.
<Fawaz> But it was not advertise.
<Pici> Which channel?
<Fawaz> #ubuntu
<ikonia> so stop advertising
<Fawaz> I post about my company, Fawaz al-Yakhchalieh wa al-Azbestieh f'il Kulaer.
<ikonia> and stop calling people infidels
<ikonia> it's a really simple premise to grasp
<Fawaz> But, I was speak about Ubuntu.
<Fawaz> It is on my company computer.
<Myrtti> but, don't advertise
<ikonia> ok - so "don't advertise" means "don't advertise your copany"
<Fawaz> http://www.justkuwait.net/find/fawaz-refrigeration-and-air-conditioning-co-14211.html
<ikonia> company
<Fawaz> My dear, apololo!
<Fawaz> I will not, I just link.
<ikonia> noproblem
<ikonia> posting a link is advertising
<ikonia> stop it
<bazhang> no dont link
<Fawaz> My dear, when I call a person infidel?
<Fawaz> I only call the Ajam infidels.
<ikonia> 10:40 < Fawaz> Ok, infidel. :)
<Fawaz> Ajam are the Persian dirties.
<Fawaz> ikonia: What is the contextststs?
<bazhang> and offtopic / against channel guidelines
<ikonia> I'm tired of this
<ikonia> you know the context - you said it
<ikonia> don't do it
<Fawaz> Understood, ikonia.
<ikonia> don't advertise
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> don't link
<Fawaz> Goodbye, my dears.
<ikonia> bye
<Fuchs> oh, it is a greenline
<Fuchs> honestly, do I have to talk to him again
<mneptok> i'd avoid using Farsi.
<Fuchs> he understands english and german perfectly well
<Fuchs> and if he does something like that again, please poke me
<bazhang> he's not +q or +b in #ubuntu that I can see
<Fuchs> no, he is not. But he is very well known to me
<bazhang> same here
<Fuchs> as said, if he acts up again, please poke me
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> ah this guy
<tomaw> klined that address but he's known to come back a bit
<IdleOne> is smallfoot ban evading again in #ubuntu ?
<AlanBell> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> from what i can tell, he is
<IdleOne> hmm, maybe not
<AlanBell> I just kicked smallfoot from -uk
<jaydenforage> I have had an unanswerable problem, and I was hoping it could be fixed. I have Gnome Shell 3.4, and Gnome-Tweak-Tool and User Theme Extensions, but the area to apply a theme is greyed with an orange exclamation point triangle. What do I do?
<Jordan_U> jaydenforage: Do you realize that you're in #ubuntu-ops rather than #ubuntu?
<jaydenforage> Yes, I believe this was meant for unanswerable questions,am I wrong?
<Jordan_U> jaydenforage: See the channel topic :)
<jaydenforage> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<jaydenforage> Confused about how to do that.
<jaydenforage> Ah
<jaydenforage> I have Insufficient arguements.
<chu> Try /topic <channel-name> so, /topic #ubuntu-ops
<jaydenforage> Well, I am not a channel operator either, but i have read on the website
<jaydenforage> It says its for problems that escalate
<jaydenforage> Or no resolution
<jaydenforage> Which I have talked to people in #ubuntu and they have not been able to help
<chu> Yes, but it means users who are problems.
<jaydenforage> Ah..
<chu> We're here to sort out the users of the channels in the #ubuntu namespace.
<jaydenforage> Well what if my problem cannot be fixed? Is there anyone else to talk to?
<Jordan_U> jaydenforage: You can try http://askubuntu.com , or http://ubuntuforums.org , or come back later and try asking again.
<jaydenforage> Alright, thank you.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-09-12
<bazhang> time for +r ?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1544 users, 14 overflows, 1557 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1545 users, 14 overflows, 1558 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<bazhang> well thats one way to get it solved...
<elky> Oh. Right. It's that date there.
<bazhang> <sambagirl> maybe i will go back to ubuntu hoary or run http://plan9.bell-labs.com/plan9/ it's easier to work with...
<bazhang> ban forward to ##plan9
<bazhang> thats the first time I've seen the Hoary card played; it's usually XP
<elky> heh
<bazhang> buy a new video card is not exactly helpful support advice
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu usr13 "buy a new video card" unhelpful support advice
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <eamon> bazhang: because they have regressions which affect my work and a lack of standards complience
<bazhang> the current gcc lacks standards compliance?
<bazhang> whats the most stable 12.10? does that make sense?
<IdleOne> sorta
<IdleOne> the alpha1 release may have been more stable than the beta
<IdleOne> but all things considered, they are both still dev.
<bazhang> his subsequent comment cleared it up
<bazhang> no real way to judge afaict that the daily or the whatever other is more or less stable
<bazhang> too many factors involved
<bazhang> some odd questions from eamon though. like he *has* to have the latest gcc
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<theadmin> Can someone make !recovergrub an alias to !restoregrub? I'm entirely sure I'm not the only one who keeps calling the factoid the wrong way
<IdleOne> !restoregrub
<ubottu> Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<IdleOne> !recovergrub is <alias> restoregrub
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !recovergrub
<ubottu> Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<IdleOne> theadmin: done.
<theadmin> IdleOne: Thanks
 * gnomefreak is out the door but why not put that under !grub like it used to be
<gnomefreak> anyway ill be back in a bit.\
<IdleOne> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<IdleOne> it still is
<Jordan_U> The terminal based instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 are completely wrong (and have been for ages). I am pretty sure I even fixed them at one point, but they currently simply will not work.
<RegexRon> Don't forward me here
<RegexRon> I need support..
<bkerensa> ?
<IdleOne> RegexRon: you got forwarded here because the last time you were in #ubuntu you were testing your bot, rude to other users, swearing and also because your host is not family friendly.
<IdleOne> I'm going to have our info bot send you a link so that you can see what it is we expect of all users in the Ubuntu channels
<IdleOne> !guidelines > RegexRon
<ubottu> RegexRon, please see my private message
<RegexRon> I dont care
<RegexRon> remove my ban
<Myrtti>  not happening with that attitude
<RegexRon> Fine, lol have it your way
<RegexRon> Guess you like botnets.
<RegexRon> Msg me when you come to your senses.
<IdleOne> think I lost a couple of minutes
<jussi> couple of minutes of nothing
<jussi> :D
<IdleOne> he didn't respond at all?
<jussi> pm
<ubottu> qweqweqwe called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Myrtti> shhhhh
 * Pricey pulls hair
<ikonia> Pricey: is that for real ? a browser game that's not been released yet and he wants it to work in wine ?
<Pricey> ikonia: I think so...
<Pricey> ikonia: to be fair, i suggested wine.
<ikonia> I didn't see that, I just saw him asking about wine
<Pricey> I should've balked when I saw him say "it's an .exe"
<ikonia> I was a bit late in the day
<TheLordOfTime> i think there's a repeating bot in #ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> and its back again
<Pici> niko: thanks.  Let me know if they get the big K, and I can remove the ban.
<Pici> TheLordOfTime: Thanks, we noticed
<Pici> oh well
<niko> Pici: ^
<Pici> niko: thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2012-09-13
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Who would I need to poke to get permissions for #ubuntu-leadership switched over to me and one other person?
<IdleOne> bkerensa:   darkwing , if not available ask the ircc to take the channel back.
<bkerensa> IdleOne: I suppose I will have to ask the IRCC at some point :) darkwing is gone mostly
<IdleOne> well, try contacting them and see if they can pop on and transfer +F to you
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1594 users, 3 overflows, 1597 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1595 users, 12 overflows, 1607 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1595 users, 12 overflows, 1607 limit))
<Pricey> Wow, over 5 years of pastes... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1/
<IdleOne> jrib: the removal was the chance to not return.
<IdleOne> no sense in putting up with someone who is intent on disrupting. IMHO
 * Fuchs slaps IdleOne with a http://freenode.net/catalysts.shtml  and then hides under the couch :3
 * h00k coughs and laughs
 * IdleOne points out they have returned with a diffrent ip
<Fuchs> I was not entirely serious
<IdleOne> ban evasion is against freenode rules.
<Fuchs> yes, I know
<IdleOne> so now that they have broken a network rule, will staff take care of it?
<Fuchs> it appears to be solved for the moment. Were other channels affected as well or is this a local issue so far?
<IdleOne> seems local so far
<jrib> #ubuntu was the only channel i shared with him
<Fuchs> Good.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1574 users, 11 overflows, 1585 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1575 users, 12 overflows, 1587 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1575 users, 11 overflows, 1586 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-09-14
<bazhang> <phong_> know some vb.net skills?
<bazhang> troll detected
<Dave2> 7/wion 78
<Dave2> erm, yes
<ubottu> In ubottu, RoyK said: Icinga is a Nagios fork developed by the community to fix fundemental weknesses in the Nagios codebase
<ubottu> In ubottu, RoyK said: Icinga is a Nagios fork developed by the community to fix fundemental weknesses in the Nagios codebase, see https://www.icinga.org/ for more info
<ikonia> nope
<bazhang> python from a tarball? ugh
<Pici> bazhang: bhadmeja seems to be aware of what apt is
<bazhang> Pici, yep
<Pici> 12:09:56 <?bhadmeja> is there anything for ubuntu which can convert tarballs to APT, as i read somewhere that yum does it for fedora
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from anne_)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-09-15
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (jessers_ appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (jessers_ appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (jessers_ appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (jessers_ appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (jessers_ appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (kermoo appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (kermoo appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (kermoo appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (kermoo appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (kermoo appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (kermoo appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (kermoo appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (kermoo appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (kermoo appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<bazhang> it's a bot or a repeater script
<IdleOne> it's a repeater script
<bazhang> perhaps staff could help out here
<bazhang> not seen LjL active in a reaaaaally long time
<IdleOne> I have staff looking into it right now.
<IdleOne> but I don't think there is much they can do
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (kermoo appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<elky> bazhang, he was talking in -ot last night
<bazhang> elky, kermoo was?
<IdleOne> hehe no, ljl
<bazhang> ach so
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from JonathanDoe)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (JonathanDoe appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<RoyK> any idea how to get rid of people being obscene in #ubuntu-no?
<Fuchs> best bet is checking with the local ops,
<Fuchs> have you seen /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-no list?
<TheMaster> LoCo matters are typiucally in #ubuntu-irc as well.  Their list doesn't have the UbuntuIRCcouncil account on the list.
<Fuchs> it doesn't, so if ops aren't around, prodding one of the IRC group contacts would be great, since we could add them then
<Fuchs> or whoever should be added
<TheMaster> (Staff aren't even on)
<Fuchs> (notice that freenode staff is neither on that list)
<Fuchs> yes, that
<TheMaster> Heh, I'll let you do the talking. ;)
<Fuchs> nah
<IdleOne> RoyK: try asking them to stop.
<IdleOne> I solved it!
<\x> you might want to check the user thomasross in #ubuntu-offtopic
<\x> he is just slapping around
<IdleOne> I solved it!
#ubuntu-ops 2012-09-16
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from JonathanDoe)
<sre-su> Hello
<Myrtti> hi
<Myrtti> how can we help you today?
<sre-su> Is there a channel where I can get help specifically for ssh? I'm trying to have ssh access on the system and getting errors. I've asked questions related to the error in ubuntu channels - Hello! I'm having ssh issues. I did complete reset of ADSL router and configured it for SSH port forwarding TCP 22. And, now I'm using a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04LTS with openssh-client and openssh-server packages  installed. Now, whenever I try to ssh from
<sre-su> outside, I get "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host" as output/error. How can I fix this issue? What am I missing? ssh -vvv http://paste.ubuntu.com/1208719/" but no solution
<Myrtti> you could try #ubuntu-server, but no, there is no ssh specific channels
<Myrtti> and asking in #ubuntu works too
<sre-su> Ok
<Tm_T> I was going to suggest #ubuntu first, #ubuntu-server second (:
<sre-su> I've asked in #ubunut
<sre-su> #ubuntu
<sre-su> Anyway, thanks
<Myrtti> yeah, you just have to b...
<Myrtti> e patient
<Tm_T> I suspect that ssh issue is due to too open rights on rsa keys of server
<gnomefreak> somethihng is wrong with metabot i think. when i make a comment it tells me in ubuntu-bots but when i ask a question like i did a little while ago it dsays nothing in -bots
<gnomefreak> sorry that would be -meta not -bots
<gnomefreak> i thought the command to check ops in a channel is /access #bleh list
<Fuchs> nope
<Fuchs> /msg chanserv access #foo list
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> thanks
<Fuchs> You're welcome :)
<gnomefreak> i lost all my channels that i was ops in i was re-added to #u but no other
<gnomefreak> anychance i can get my access back?\
<gnomefreak> it seems that i messed an email because i dont check that email box often maybe 1 time every month or 2
<gnomefreak> missed
<gnomefreak> it would be great if it was re-sent
<Fuchs> I assume you are talking about ubuntu channels? If so: maybe the IRCC would be the right guys to talk to
<gnomefreak> Fuchs: yeah
<gnomefreak> i guess ill try this week
<Fuchs> gnomefreak: then I'd recommend asking the IRCC  (#ubuntu-irc) about it, but I might be wrong there :)
<Fuchs> I was just making sure that you don't mean something freenody
<tsimpson> they do have a dedicated channel too: #ubuntu-irc-council
<gnomefreak> thanks guys
<tsimpson> and, nice to see you again gnomefreak
<tsimpson> :)
<gnomefreak> nie to see you too
<TheLordOfTime> can we put a banforward on Austin so he ends up in the #ubuntu-es channel?
<TheLordOfTime> he's just constantly saying "holaaa" now, probably expecting a response in spanish
<TheLordOfTime> and he's already gotten the !es factoid twice
<TheLordOfTime> (he's in #ubuntu now)
<IdleOne> no, we try to redirect users. If the user doesn't understand a PM a banforward would be even more confusing :)
<TheLordOfTime> well, I don't speak spanish, and they're ignoring the factoids,
<TheLordOfTime> so unless you speak spanish...
<IdleOne> because the factoid was sent to them via PM, they may not read any English at all.
<TheLordOfTime> it was sent publicly before
<TheLordOfTime> scroll up
<IdleOne> ah, was it.
<IdleOne> They seem to have stopped for now
<IdleOne> if they start up again I'll try to speak to them.
<TheLordOfTime> thanks.
<jrib> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<jrib> anyone know what's wrong with using "dpkg --get-selections" instead of aptitude in the factoid?
<Myrtti> it would just list everything and not distimguish between what is the primary package and what are its dependencies
<jrib> right
<jrib> Apparently, one can get that using apt-mark showauto and apt-mark showmanual
<LjL> there was a reason why i changed it to aptitude from dpkg
<LjL> but i don't remember it :P
<LjL> anyway, aptitude is not there by default anymore, so
<ubottu> k1l_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (tuxhat appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<usr13> tuxhat
<Fuchs> I was free enough to quiet that as we are on the ACL and it was quite obvious,
<Fuchs> real ubuntu ops, please do whatever your bantracker prefers :)
<k1l_> hey, would someone mind kick/ban/muting the trolls?
<k1l_> silverghost and tuxhat  trolling and spoiling the channel since minutes
<Fuchs> tuxhat is quieted
<jrib> LjL: well the marking of manually installed packages was a good reason; not sure if there's more though
<Fuchs> and so is silverghost
<Fuchs> silverghost: mind not spamming the channel please?
<silverghost> oiioioioioioioi
<silverghost> kk
<Fuchs> so, any real ops around?
<jrib> <-- half around
<Fuchs> jrib: I know you do have a banntracker which I am a bit unfamiliar with (ubottu), so you might want to have a look at the two +qs I set in #ubuntu
<Fuchs> as it was ongoing spam and none of you were around, plus as we are on the ACL, I acted.
<jrib> Fuchs: I'll comment them, thanks
<Fuchs> You're welcome
<jrib> Fuchs: thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2013-09-09
<Myrtti> that was interesting
<Tm_T> Myrtti: the morning show? yes indeed
<Myrtti> perhaps the namespace wide bans should stay, or have you decided to remove them?
<Myrtti> nvm
<Myrtti> I see they're by account now
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I suppose those are covered, yes
<ikonia> I only removed ones which where covered by either a wider ban or a swap to account
<Corey> Is that a flood waiting to happen (jrgiff*) or a severely busted client?
<DJones> I thought it might be a school/college project
<Corey> "Break your IRC client?"
<Corey> He gets an A.
<Pici> Its sort of similar to the nick that just flooded #freenode
<Pici> maybe thats just a coincidence though
<DJones> Hostname for the jrgiff* looks to be a School of COmputing
<DJones> Or a school/college anyway
<FireBeard> hello
<FireBeard> oh, this is weird, I joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> yes, you where forwarded to this channel
<FireBeard> I am identified with nickserv
<FireBeard> why?
<ikonia> as the last time you used #ubuntu you said you didn't need it and people should suck mark shuttleworths dick
<FireBeard> I did?
<ikonia> yes
<FireBeard> well, whoops
<FireBeard> I was drunk and am sorry, can you make it so I can join again? I have a question
<ikonia> you where not drunk
<FireBeard> I most certainly was
<FireBeard> I might have said I wasn
<FireBeard> but, I was
<ikonia> oh, so you do remember then
<FireBeard> not really
<ikonia> oh, this is quite hard to understand
<FireBeard> thatś why I assumed I was drunk
<ikonia> ahh, so you assume you where drunk
<FireBeard> ikonia: I just assume that what you said is right
<FireBeard> and late at night, at this pc, Iḿ always drunk
<FireBeard> it's now early and am not drinking yet
<ikonia> you basically joined #ubuntu rant about the LTS / rolling release, and when no-one really cared about your ranting you said we should all keep sucking Mark Shuttleworths dick
<FireBeard> if you say so man, I'm sorry about that
<ikonia> FireBeard: what time zone are you in ?
<FireBeard> CET
<ikonia> so it's 17:39 there now right ?
<FireBeard> yup !
<ikonia> odd, that you seemed to be drunk at 9:00pm CET
<FireBeard> is there maybe an alternative channel which isn't so packed as #ubuntu?
<FireBeard> ikonia: not very odd
<FireBeard> is it?
<ikonia> why does the size of it have anything to do with it ?
<FireBeard> it was just an added question
<ikonia> sorry if I'm asking a lot of questions, your behaviour last time was just a little odd
<FireBeard> I bet it was
<FireBeard> is there a alternate channel?
<FireBeard> maybe specially for 12.04 or so?
<ikonia> I'm happy to remove the forward if you're confident you can self moderate yourself going forward
<ikonia> nothing specific for 12.04
<ikonia> #ubuntu is the support channel
<FireBeard> no alternatives?
<FireBeard> oh well
<FireBeard> thanks for removing the forward
<ikonia> give me a minute
<ikonia> the forwards removed
<FireBeard> ban too?
<ikonia> the forward is the ban
<FireBeard> k
<FireBeard> thanks
<ikonia> so if you /part this channel and /join #ubuntu it should work
<FireBeard> works, thanks again
<ikonia> no problem
<HFSPLUS> hiiiiii guys my name is John N
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<bazhang> HFSPLUS, what did you want
<HFSPLUS> awww a filter i see
<HFSPLUS> nice job installing a filter
<HFSPLUS> i want to apolgize for my trolling over these
<HFSPLUS> years
<HFSPLUS> if you cant forgive me then the Lord wont forgive your sins
<bazhang> ok. then exit the channel
<HFSPLUS> you forgive me?
<bazhang> sure
<HFSPLUS> "But if you do not forgive others, then your Father will not forgive your transgressions.
<HFSPLUS> peace
#ubuntu-ops 2013-09-10
<bazhang> <usingphrik> wait don't ban me, im banned from ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, TsarObomba said: !ops hellooo is pm spamming odd links
<TsarObomba> Hi, ubottu may have made you aware already
<TsarObomba> but hellooo who is only in one of my many channels, #ubuntu is sending pm spam to sex oriented sites
<Flannel> TsarObomba: Thanks for the heads up
<TsarObomba> would you like the log?
<TsarObomba> [21:27:34] <hellooo> show gratis (solo hooy) --> http://s422803032.mialojamiento.es/lucia
<TsarObomba> it happened right when i typed in channel
<Flannel> why ask if you're just going to do it anyway? ;)
<TsarObomba> ok, whatever, do nothing, dont care.
<TsarObomba> just giving a heads up
<TsarObomba> and another user told me to come here
<IdleOne> You didn't give him reqard
<IdleOne> reward
<Flannel> I guess.
<Flannel> I was halfway through typing "yeah, send it to me in a query"
<IdleOne> if you expect a reward when offering help, don't bother helping me.
<Flannel> IdleOne: I don't think he was expecting a reward
<Flannel> I just think he was expecting immediate bannination upon accusal
<IdleOne> That isn't how life works
<IdleOne> only reason I banned was because dr_willis also mentioned it
<Flannel> IdleOne: It should be.  Every second the spammer is still on the streets means more lives are ruined.
<IdleOne> shoot first, let the coroner deal with the bodies?
<sarnold> drive-by spam by user ghena1986 in #ubuntu-devel
<ubottu> In ubottu, cjwelborn said: !cj is <reply> cj is a happy ubuntu user.
<Flannel> yeah, probably not.
<Unit193> cj isn't a happy Ubuntu user?
<Flannel> Unit193: not questioning the accuracy of the fact, but the factoid of the fact.
<DJones> Has ubottu gone awol?
<Myrtti> looks like it
<Myrtti> nice catch
<Tm_T> u bot, tu?
<DJones> tsimpson, Can you/another bot master restart ubottu
<bazhang> [gentoo] just seems to add random not useful bits of support *advice*
<ikonia> yes, he's useless
<ikonia> was exactly the same when he used to be gentoo64 and was banned for it in the end
<ikonia> I only recently removed the gnetoo64 ban after I realised they where the same person
<bazhang> is that TheSarge ?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> see ban 472
<ikonia> 47272
<ikonia> sorry
<bazhang> iirc TheSarge has an alt nick that relates to gentoo
<ikonia> yes "gentoo" is that nick
<bazhang> ok
<ikonia> but you can normally see him as he "wants" help and wants to argue, plus it's not registered as I recall
<ikonia> this guy was gentoo64 - when I banned him by account so he couldn't use tor, he registered the new account to get around the ban
<ikonia> as he'd toned down he language, I removed the gentoo64 ban and just let him continue to use the channel
<ikonia> but it's the same guy, just firing blind "advice" at people
<Pricey> Has icesword frequented #ubuntu-* much?
<Pici> offtopic at least, and he has a habit of saying hi to me whenever he sees me in #freenode.
<bazhang>  [GSport] (~spot@2.82.44.56): Linux User
<bazhang> seems familiar
<DJones> They've been a little bit troll like for a while, they stopped after a warning a while back, looks like they started again
<bazhang> I remember either +q or +b not that long ago
<bazhang> prior to this one, that is
<bazhang> * [TsarObomba] (~TsarObomb@unaffiliated/tsarobomba): Tsar Barack Obomba
<bazhang> how rude
<bazhang> he has to be doing that deliberately , at this point (enter, enter, enter)
<bazhang> <TsarObomba> BTW people, i am ignoring ubottu (for feature reference) unasked for P<M's are completely against ircetiquette
<bazhang> he dissed ubottu!
<genii> In retaliation, apparently....
<bazhang> chmod 666 and kvirc. how fitting somehow
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
#ubuntu-ops 2013-09-11
<bazhang> Iamtrying is giving conflicting details, story changes every few seconds
<ikonia> it doesn't seem to make much sense
<bazhang> comparing which is more stable, the stable released version and the beta
<ikonia> well, seeing as he apears to have no idea what he's saying, I can see how it would be confusing for him to grasp "beta = unstable" "stable = the more stable"
<bazhang> he's probably on debian
<bazhang> whats with all the jrgriff clones, something like 12 just quit
<ikonia> I counted 18
<ikonia> all gone, but lets keep an eye out
<DJones> Its a school/college from Lausanne
<DJones> I had a look the other day when they originally appeared, they haven't spoken in the channel at any point
<DJones> http://www.epfl.ch/
<bazhang> its the fnordistus guy ready to launch a Romulan attack with all his schoolmates
<ubottu> salamandre85 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<DJones> Looks like a troll
<DJones> Call o p s and leave
<DJones> Looking at scrollback, they asked a question & didn't get a reply, can we alias ! o p s to !patience :)
<Pici> Asked jrgifford about those jrgiffor* nicks, not sure if they are his.
<Pici> hes an ubuntu member.
<DJones> Its a University in Switzerland
<Pici> okay?
<DJones> Not sure about ok, but this is where it comes from http://www.epfl.ch/
<Unit193> Pici: It's http://askubuntu.com/questions/61549/how-do-i-configure-irssi/61553#61553 we've had a few in the LoCo channel too, though not the
<Unit193> multijoin flood.
<Pici> Unit193: wait, so someone copied this guy's config file and is not using it properly to join the channel?
<Unit193> That's the theory.
<Flannel> He redacted his nick once, but not twice.
<Pici> Er, nevermind, one of our other ops just pointed me at http://askubuntu.com/questions/61549/how-do-i-configure-irssi/61553#61553 I guess some folks have copied your config and are using it without modifying all the settings.  Perhaps you should remove your nick from the settings (at the bottom) and remove the autojoin to Ubuntu, just to keep the noise down in the channel?
<Pici> oops
<Pici> this isn't my query window
<Flannel> Pici: Not usually!
<cprofitt> Pici: we should suggest that the name is redacted from the config on askubuntu
<Pici> cprofitt: thats what I asked.  I don't have enough karma/points on askubuntu to do it myself.
<cprofitt> I will request that in chat
<cprofitt> I was able to edit it.
<cprofitt> did not know I had gotten enough karma to do that... woot
<Pici> wow
<Pici> some characters in #ubuntu today
<IdleOne> Any of them from Star Trek?
<Pici> no :(
<Pici> I think I should turn that kick for blazemore earlier into a ban
<Pici> (he told a user to rm -rf /var/ when asked how to free up diskspace)
<Pici> it may have been an elaborate troll, but still.
<LjL> wait you mean i should stop doing that to free up diskspace?
<Pici> You can keep doing it, just don't expect to do anything else afterwards.
<LjL> it's ok, i never do
#ubuntu-ops 2013-09-12
<TsarObomba> jrib: got a problem with me?
<jrib> TsarObomba: not as an op, no.
<TsarObomba> good
<TsarObomba> then quit with the crap please
<jrib> TsarObomba: you're frustrating to help atm though.  Please don't take that as me acting as an op though.  I'm probably just tired.  I also think you could take a more civil tone though and I would probably ask you to if it was someone else helping you.
<TsarObomba> A;ll i want is an apt function
<TsarObomba> that ignores packages
<TsarObomba> And i know that is possible
<TsarObomba> Because ive done it on debian
<jrib> as it stands I'll probably just walk away if you continue to be abusive.
<TsarObomba> i aint being abusive
<jrib> but that's not for this channel.
<TsarObomba> whatever im parting here
<TsarObomba> i judst wanted to put you on the spot
<TsarObomba> for being a jerk in channel
<IdleOne> that is something new
<IdleOne> jrib being called a jerk lol
<IdleOne> Always the nice guys who get the raw end of the stick
<IdleOne> jrib: seems to me he is just not listening
<jrib> it's ok, i'm his hero now
<jrib> apparently
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Aceface,)
<bazhang> blazemore, hi, need some assistance
<ikonia> hello blazemore
<bazhang> <siberiannerd> after what i specified nodmraid nomodset expertinstall
<bazhang> is that some sort of debian command?
<bazhang> "expertinstall"
<ikonia> it's valid for any installer
<ikonia> (or should be)
<bazhang> he's talking about the alternate cd also
<ikonia> isn't that gone ?
<ikonia> as in stopped being produced
<bazhang> it's gone, yes
<ikonia> maybe worth checking what version he's using
<ikonia> I'm done helping him
<ikonia> the problem is obvious but he's trying to give smart answers so can help himself
<bazhang> no way what he is doing will succeed
<ikonia> it can do if he thinks about it a bit more,
<ikonia> but it's a bit sloppy as a process
<TsarObomba> uh what?
<ikonia> TsarObomba: hi
<TsarObomba> I was answering your question
<ikonia> "is English not my first language"
<TsarObomba> and?
<TsarObomba> thatsz was my question
<ikonia> it's clear I'm talking ot you in English, I'm asking you to explain clearer your questions/statements
<ikonia> if you can't, or don't want to - just say so, but drop the smart mouth
<TsarObomba> Ok, butr you are talking to me like you may not understand my english fully
<ikonia> you've been given a lot of width in how you intereact with people recently - so it stops now
<TsarObomba> Skip sudo. as in, take it out of the equation of an login attack
<TsarObomba> Width?
<TsarObomba> Huh?
<ikonia> sudo is nothing to do with login
<TsarObomba> I9ve been here two days
<TsarObomba> ikonia: you still dont seem to understand what i am getting at
<ikonia> yes, and various comments about your interaction with people have been raised
<ikonia> TsarObomba: no, I dont understand that's why I'm asking you to explain it clearly
<ikonia> and don't expect to be spoken to as you are spekaing to me when I'm actually trying ot help you
<TsarObomba> Im saying I will skip messing with sudo, and instead go with a better choice. Make password and root logins disabled via ssh
<TsarObomba> And use shh keys only for remote login
<TsarObomba> Get it now?
<ikonia> TsarObomba: and you seem to known to join #ubuntu-ops after a ban very easy for someone who's been here 2 days
<TsarObomba> ikonia: because I was here yesterday
<ikonia> ooh, so someones already spoken to you
<TsarObomba> Lets stop the pointless arguing, shall we?
<ikonia> there is no arguing
<TsarObomba> Why dont you read the log, it IS [public
<TsarObomba> As are all ubuntu channels
<ikonia> no problem then
<ikonia> i'll talk to you after I've read the log
<ikonia> please part the channel and I'll let you know when I've read the log
<TsarObomba> Go ahead. But I deserve to have my +b removed, as i have not broken any rule
<TsarObomba> Id like to talk to someone else then
<ikonia> no, I was going to remove it, but now I need to check the log
 * TsarObomba looks for an appeals process
<ikonia> I'll get back to you once I've read through the log
<TsarObomba> great, and Im going to appeal in the meantime when i figure out how
<ikonia> !appeals | TsarObomba
<ubottu> TsarObomba: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<ikonia> the first step is to talk to another op
<TsarObomba> i have ubottu ignored
<TsarObomba> first of all
<ikonia> that's unwise
<ikonia> as you can't see the link
<TsarObomba> Uhh, sure it is
<TsarObomba> IRc netiquette says not to pm someone without asking
<TsarObomba> Thats from the 90's
<ikonia> it didn't pm you
<ikonia> it posted it public in the channel
<TsarObomba> Well it generally does
<ikonia> no - it doesn't
<ikonia> only if someone tells it to
<TsarObomba> Sure it does
<TsarObomba> Right
<ikonia> but leave it on ignore then
<ikonia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess
<ikonia> there is the link for you
<TsarObomba> And also people were abusing it yesterday to tell me things IJN channel pointlessly
<TsarObomba> over and over
<TsarObomba> Because they hadnt read the conversation
<ikonia> you have the link now
<TsarObomba> Just read the log and unban me. Im parting, per your wish.
<ikonia> thanks, bye
<TsarObomba> Its not like getting support in #ubuntu isnt pulling teeth
<IdleOne> leave him banned
<genii> I second that.
<Pici> why?
<TsarObomba> What the heck mate
<TsarObomba> All I did was ask in #kubuntu if he had read the logs yet so he could unban me from #ubuntu, because he tpold me to leave ops
<TsarObomba> I said sorry, went AFK, and comeback and am banned
<Tm_T> uh
#ubuntu-ops 2013-09-13
<torrem> hello
<torrem> can i ask question?
<bazhang> yes torrem
<torrem> is ubuntu channel still banned my IP?
<bazhang> torrem, not that I can see
<torrem> ok thanks
<bazhang> <michaelwang32> cant i talk to the people that make ubuntu
<blazemore> Pici:
<DJones> Hi kakaakak_
<DJones> What was the nick that was banned so we can look up the details
<kakaakak_> chunkyhead
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> you do know why you where banned
<kakaakak_> ikonia: banned me
<ikonia> and why you continued to try to evade
<ikonia> so please don't pretend you don't know
<kakaakak_> ikonia: why was i banned, please let me know as well
<ikonia> I'll get the details for you
<ikonia> you where banned for telling lies about what you where doing - which was trying to install/use centos, and then when politly being asked not to, gave abuse
<ikonia> you then tried to evade the ban multiple times
<kakaakak_> ikonia: how do u know i was lying exactly? i was trying to install any linux version (hence i was asking for help on both centos and ubuntu channels)
<kakaakak_> without using a CDROM or USB. u on the other hand were trolling asking irrelevant questions again and again/
<ikonia> you where lying because a.) you admitted it b.) you where asking in #centos saying "I'm running centos"
<ikonia> that gave me a good clue that you where not using ubuntu
<kakaakak_> i was running centos but it was a really old version of centos. how was i lying exactly?
<ikonia> because you where running centos.....
<kakaakak_> and how does it matter if i was using centos, afaik i didn't violate any of irc guidelines when i did.
<ikonia> and ubuntu is for ubuntu support
<kakaakak_> i wanted to install ubuntu, so won't that come under ubuntu support?
<ikonia> sure,
<kakaakak_> i was on centos, so what?
<ikonia> ok, so lets be honest
<kakaakak_> sure why not
<ikonia> you came in asking for centos help
<ikonia> you got caught out
<ikonia> you changed to "I want to install ubuntu"
<ikonia> I tried to explain to you that your problem didn't actually appear to be a usb problem, but the fact that your centos install hadn't loaded the usb modules correctly
<ikonia> and was trying to help prove/not prove that so you got a good solution
<ikonia> instead you sent me private messages making jokes about my mother
<ikonia> so you got banned
<ikonia> you then persisted to try to evade the ban
<ikonia> and that's why the ban stayed/your other nick/ips'
<kakaakak_> let me tell you what to real story was. my old computer's cdrom and usb had failed. i had a really old version of centos so i wanted to upgrade to a more recent version, i was looking to install ubuntu or centos because i didnt mind both, how is that inviting for a ban?
<ikonia> you continued to send me pm's over the last few weeks saying "can't ban me ha ha ha ha ha" or words to that effect
<ikonia> re-read what I've said, and that should be clear why you where banned and why you have remained banned
<ikonia> does that clarify it for you ?
<kakaakak_> i agree about the private msg becuase it was frustrating to spend 4-5hours trying to install an OS, to which later i apologised as well. you were asking stupid questions to which i had already given the answer to
<ikonia> you've not apologiezed
<ikonia> you've tried to evade bans and sent mocking pm's for weeks
<kakaakak_> dude, i did. u said haha do whatever you want because u are not going to be unbanned
<ikonia> that is just nonsense
<kakaakak_> the same evening i had sent a pm saying sorry, i was frustrated
<ikonia> you have been using multiple nicks/ip's to mock evading the ban
<ikonia> if you apologised, I'm sure I would have a.) noted it, b.) removed the ban as I appreciate how frustrating it can be
<kakaakak_> from my home pc, and u said thank you for giving me ur correct ip, im banning this as well
<kakaakak_> that's what really pissed me off
<ikonia> that was when you contacted me to tell me you couldn't be banned
<ikonia> not apologise
<ikonia> there are even logs of you in #freenode pinging me to brag that you can't be banned
<kakaakak_> it was initially, when u turned hostile i couldn't help it either bro.
<ikonia> no-one turned hostile
<ikonia> you refuse to listen, if you read the logs (which I'll link you to in a minute)
<ikonia> you'll find you're getting good advice that you are looking at the wrong problem
<ikonia> you thought your usb ports where dead - when they didn't appear to be, they appeared to be broken as your centos install was broken
<ikonia> so you where getting advice on how to prove/disprove that
<kakaakak_> this is just bs man, which channel guidelines did i violate. the only reason i PMed you because you were annoying.
<ikonia> 1.) you where trying to get centos support until you got caught out 2.) you sent rude and offensive private mesages 3.) you tried to evade the ban multiple times after it was set
<ikonia> those are the 3 guidelines
<ikonia> that said, if you're actually willing to stop with this behaviour, and use the channel a little more honst and not be rude to users in the channel / pm we can look at removing the ban of your current nick/ip and your previous ones
<kakaakak_> 3. i didnt evade, dynamic ip ftw. 2. try speding 4-5hrs in front of the computer explaining a random guy the same thing you will too, to which i was sorry and later apologized. 1. i wasn't caught out, as i explained i was looking to install anyone of ubuntu or centos whichever one was most convinient
<ikonia> ok, so now we are back to lies
<ikonia> you even tried to change the nickname
<kakaakak_> yes because i needed help -_-
<ikonia> right so you DID evade on purpose
<ikonia> yo udidn't "dynamic ip"
<ikonia> you made multiple efforts to evade on purpose and actually sent me messages for weeks mocking it
<kakaakak_> how is that my fault that my isp offers dynamic ip
<ikonia> oh, and it changes your nickname too
<kakaakak_> i want i still can use ubuntu channel, the only reason i came here was to clear things out.
<ikonia> I appreciate that, which is why I said if you can behave within the guidelines, I'd be happy to clear the bans on your current nicks and other nicks
<ikonia> but you need to start being honest
<Tm_T> kakaakak_: let met get one thing straight: there's no excuse for bad behaviour
<kakaakak_> ikonia: man, i've been saying the same thing since day one. WHATEVER I SAID ABOUT CENTOS AND STUFF WAS NO LIE. IT WAS A GENUINE PROBLEM, I STILL HAVE IT.
<jpds> kakaakak_: So, go to the #centos channel?
<ikonia> no, but you just lied about evading the ban on purpose
<kakaakak_> Tm_T: i felt i was being trolled, hence the behaviour. otherwise im pretty cool
<ikonia> and you would not admit you where running centos until I actually caught you out
<ikonia> kakaakak_: I fully appreciate your problem and believe I understand/can help on it
<ikonia> which is why I'm trying to push you to validate your usb ports
<Tm_T> kakaakak_: it doesn't matter, there's no excuse for bad behaviour whatsoever
<kakaakak_> jpds: i was looking to install a recent version of any linux distro hence multiple channels
<ikonia> kakaakak_: your initial question wasn't "how do I install ubuntu" it was "how do I update my kernel"
<ikonia> and as you where running centos , asking in an ubuntu channel isn't good
<ikonia> or at least say I'm running centos
<ikonia> once you where caught out/corrected on that, you then wanted to install ubuntu
<ikonia> which people, myself included tried to help you with
<kakaakak_> ikonia: yes man, i was thankful for that.
<ikonia> no you where not
<ikonia> which is why you sent me a pm about my mother
<kakaakak_> but later on i tried to explain you something to which you weren't listening
<ikonia> again - honestly is the key
<ikonia> kakaakak_: I assure you the channel was listening
<ikonia> hence why you where getting GOOD advice
<kakaakak_> i agree that wasn't good on my part.
<kakaakak_> but i spend 2 hours trying to explain to you something which you weren't listening to, instead you were persisting on something else
<ikonia> kakaakak_: I listened and understood, more than you did, which is why I was actually guiding you to the correct solution
<kakaakak_> ikonia: then it was probably my frustrated mind which wasn't as receptive
<ikonia> based on the information you provided in #ubuntu and #centos - I got a good picture of the problem and believe I understood and had a solution
<kakaakak_> you guys can see my logs from the start, not just this incident, but from maybe when i joined, i really dont mess around. ikonia you have helped me aot earlier
<kakaakak_> i have been using this channel for over 2 years i guess
<ikonia> exaclty, I helped you
<ikonia> and you chose to repay that by sending me a private message that was rude, evading bans and mocking me about it
<kakaakak_> ikonia: you did, no doubt, but at that point i felt you were trolling.
<ikonia> and then you come in here and try to lie saying "it was a dynamic iP"
<ikonia> rather than "yes, sorry"
<ikonia> if you scroll up - I said I'd be happy to remove the bans for you, then you started telling lies again
<kakaakak_> i would say sorry if it was my fault. i agree i shouldn't have said bad things about your mother and i am sorry for it
<ikonia> kakaakak_: I appreciate your sorry, that's all you had to say, but instead of you've wasted 20 minutes with lies
<kakaakak_> ikonia: i still am not lying
<ikonia> really, so did you , or did you not evade a ban on purpose ?
<ikonia> yes/no
<kakaakak_> ikonia: no
<ikonia> right, so why did you change nicknames multiple times and IP addresses and continue to use #ubuntu knowing you where banned /
<kakaakak_> because i needed help
<kakaakak_> lol
<ikonia> why did you send me messages saying "can't ban me !"
<ikonia> kakaakak_: right, so that is "on purpose"
<ikonia> so you are telling lies
<ikonia> I don't find it funny, you're just wasting my time
<kakaakak_> wait, for that purpose yes. that was on purpose again because i felt u were trolling
<kakaakak_> other times when i evaded ban that was because i needed help
<ikonia> so multiple times on purpose
<ikonia> and multple mocking pm's
<ikonia> or in public
<ikonia> basically - I can't trust/believe what you are saying
<kakaakak_> i agree, im sorry
<ikonia> I don't believe you
<ikonia> if you said that at the start, I would have done
<kakaakak_> let me get things straight for the last time. 1. i still have that usb cdrom problem, looking to install any linux distro on it. 2. i did abuse your mother, i am sorry for it. 3. i did evade bans, sometimes to mock you, other times for help (like now) 4. you do help, i just felt u were trolling hence the behaviour
<ikonia> the issue is also that less than 20 lines up you told lies
<ikonia> so I don't believe you
<kakaakak_> WHAT IS A LIE HERE? -_-
<ikonia> you said you didn't evade bans on purpose
<ikonia> you said you didn't mock me
<kakaakak_> that was because most of the time it was for help
<ikonia> so, that is still evading a ban on purpose
<kakaakak_> i said i mocked you because i felt you wrongfully banned me.
<ikonia> yes, and that is unacceptable
<ikonia> and earlier you said you didn't mock me
<ikonia> it's very hard to believe what you say that you have to pull the truth from you and you are so willing to just say untrue things so easy
<kakaakak_> let me get things straight for the last time. 1. i still have that usb cdrom problem, looking to install any linux distro on it. 2. i did abuse your mother, i am sorry for it. 3. i did evade bans, sometimes to mock you, other times for help (like now) 4. you do help, i just felt u were trolling hence the behaviour
<kakaakak_> ^truth
<ikonia> yes, it's the truth now
<ikonia> but you started this tale - telling lies about it
<ikonia> if you had said that at the start I would unban you straight away as I said
<ikonia> but now I doubt what you say
<ikonia> you also don't seem to grasp that becuase you feel you are being trolled - doesn't mean you can act as you did
<ikonia> but I do appreciate you saying sorry, as opposed to pretending you said sorry rather than actually mocking me, that is appreciated
<kakaakak_> ikonia: i had said sorry the evening you banned me.
<kakaakak_> saying sorry man, im not asking for you to unban me
<kakaakak_> but i just wanted to say sorry because i felt bad or something like that
<ikonia> again - this is lies
<ikonia> you came in here saying you wanted to be unbanned and you didn't know why you where banned
<kakaakak_> umm is there a way to get pm chal logs?
<ikonia> not to say sorry
<kakaakak_> chat*
<ikonia> not if you've closed the window,
<ikonia> I'm sorry, but I can't continue with this as it's just a waste of time while you are telling lies
<kakaakak_> ikonia: i did say. that's because i didnt know PMing someone could lead to channel bans
<ikonia> sorry - this is just a waste of time now
<kakaakak_> ikonia: you think after agreeing to what most of what you have said i would still lie about one thing and still continue a ban
<ikonia> you just said you wanted to join not to get unbanned but apologies
<kakaakak_> well sure
<ikonia> yet you said earlier you wanted to be unbanned and didn't know why you where banned
<ikonia> this is just total conflict
<kakaakak_> yes because I DIDNT KNOW PMing COULD LEAD TO BANS
<kakaakak_> i dont PM much.
<ikonia> only to mock about evading bans or send abuse about people
<kakaakak_> to which i said sorry.
<kakaakak_> but u arent listening
<ikonia> again, I am
<kakaakak_> this type of behaviour i know is wrong, like i said i never do it. it was just this one time.
<kakaakak_> and i still stick to what i said that i had apologized to you in the evening. and i am apologizing now as well
<kakaakak_> if you still think im lying well idk
<ikonia> kakaakak_: it wasn't just this "one time"
<kakaakak_> ikonia: i mean before the banning incident
<ikonia> you spent weeks in channels or pm mocking me saying you couldn't be banned
<kakaakak_> i meant before the banning incident
<ikonia> kakaakak_: right - so rather than address the problem, you just kept trying to evade
<ikonia> and kept mocking me
<ikonia> that is "problem behaviour"
<kakaakak_> ikonia: i clearly remember you had said im not gonna ban you no matter what. at that time i didnt know there was a channel called ubuntu-ops
<kakaakak_> or i would have addressed to them right away
<ikonia> that is not true at all
<ikonia> again - the sooner you can be honest, the better
<ikonia> the fact that I said earlier I was willing to unban you a soon as you started being honest suggests that is not the case
<kakaakak_> ikonia: ah man. I am saying the truth.
<ikonia> I did say I would not unban you while you continued to try to evade
<kakaakak_> why the hell would i stretch this convo more
<ikonia> ok, you're right, lets end it now
<ikonia> have a think for a few days, and come back to this channel and perhaps try to be a little more clear/honest at the start of the conversation and we can discuss removing the ban once we've both thought about it
<kakaakak_> ikonia:  you did, when i apologized in the evening, you said thank you for correct ip, im banning this. to which i replied yea sure try all you want
<ikonia> in the mean time if you could /part ubuntu that would be great
<kakaakak_> ikonia: was that not true?
<ikonia> false
<kakaakak_> the only reason i apologized to you in the evening is because i felt i did wrong. you banned my other ip as well.
<kakaakak_> dude that is bs man
<bazhang> this is going nowhere
<kakaakak_> dont unban me. thank you for ur time
<kakaakak_> first you try to show your power when someone rightly apologizes and later deny saying that i am lying
<ikonia> have a think for a few days, and come back to this channel and perhaps try to be a little more clear/honest at the start of the conversation and we can discuss removing the ban once we've both thought about it
<ikonia> in the mean time if you could /part ubuntu that would be great
<kakaakak_> i really wish we had logged PMs. ikonia then we'd know who was lying
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> kakaakak_: if you could follow the request I've given (I'll also put some thought into it) /part #ubuntu can come back in a day, maybe two tops
<ikonia> and we'll review it then with clear heads
<ikonia> kakaakak_: also can I ask just before you go
<kakaakak_> ikonia: i remember you said i've taken a screenshot of this PM. although you'd be most unwilling to give it here, but just review it and see i did apologize that same day
<ikonia> I've not taken a screen shot of any pm ?
<ikonia> nor have I said I have
<kakaakak_> this was long back when i PMed you for the first time
<ikonia> ok, sure, as I said we'll review it in a day or so
<ikonia> kakaakak_: can I ask if you managed to replace centos on your machine ?
<ikonia> or if you are still having the problem with it ?
<kakaakak_> still same prob
<ikonia> kakaakak_: so how did you get ubuntu on it ?
<kakaakak_> i didnt. this is another maching i am using
<ikonia> ahh, I see, understood
<kakaakak_> like i said i still have that problem.. only if you'd read what i type
<ikonia> kakaakak_: ok, so if you could /part #ubuntu, come back in a day or so, after we've had chance to think, we'll discuss it then with a clean slate/approach
<kakaakak_> what does /part do?
<ikonia> leaves the channel
<ikonia> sorry, if you could leave the #ubuntu channel and not use it until we've discussed this in a day or so, that would be helpful
<kakaakak_> you mean this account?
<ikonia> I mean - you as a person not use it under any nick/account/ip
<ikonia> then re-join this channel and we'll review your ban with a fresh approach
<kakaakak_> just wondering.. why are you "thinking" of unbanning me now?
<ikonia> (this channel is #ubuntu-ops in case you where not clear)
<ikonia> kakaakak_: I was going to unban you earlier if you check the history of this converation,
<ikonia> I just want some time to think about it and discuss it with others after some of the other parts of this converation
<ikonia> so if you rejoin this channel in 24 hours or so, we'll re-asses it with a clean view
<kakaakak_> k
<kakaka> could you just tell me the date when i was banned
<kakaka> ikonia: ^
<kakaka> anyone?
<tsimpson> kakaka: the ban for the nick chunkyhead was set on 2013-08-01
<kakaka> thank you
<ikonia> sorry, just had a phone call
<ikonia> apologies for that
<ikonia> blazemore: hey
<ikonia> blazemore: why do you keep joining this channel ?
<ikonia> ahhh I see it's a ban forward
<blazemore> Because I'm +b on #ubuntu and it redirects me here
<ikonia> blazemore: are you there
<ikonia> yeah, I see you told someone to remove /var
<blazemore> I'm waiting for pici
<blazemore> He was my friend
<blazemore> not pici, the guy I was talking to :)
<ikonia> so ?
<blazemore> I'll wait for Pici
<ikonia> you posted someone should remove /var in a public channel
<ikonia> you must understand that others read it as genuine advice
<blazemore> I'll discuss this with Pici, he banned me
<blazemore> I do
<blazemore> It stopped being funny in my head about a second after hitting Enter
<ikonia> fine, pici's not available at the moment (not been in all day)
<blazemore> I PM'd him a few hours ago, our timezones cross over soon
<ikonia> I think he's been out today as he's not been active all day, which is unusual for him
<blazemore> Not idling in here
<ikonia> well, I wasn't suggeting that
<ikonia> just saying he may not be here
<TsarObomba> hey guys, Just sayy sofrry toi i9konia
<genii> TsarObomba: If there's nothing else, please don't idle in this channel.
<TsarObomba> genii: soirry foir idling, I had an emergency that me  me afk
<TsarObomba> I just eant to sapooligixzr sand thaqnk Pici AlanBell and Tm_T for their helkp in solvering.removing the bans
<TsarObomba> thanks agaiuin, anbd iu an off
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Reginaldo appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ikonia> delt
<Reginaldo> HELLO FAGGOTS
<ikonia> Reginaldo: I'll remove the mute in a moment - if you continue with that language you will be banned and removed without any more discussion
<ikonia> Reginaldo: do you understnad ?
<ikonia> understand
<ikonia> ok - based on your response (I can read you when I'm opp'ed) I'm going to just remove you and ban you
<genii> @comment 57344 Idling after being warned.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<bazhang>  [Vellik] (~fellipe@177.158.139.68): Fellipe F. Oliveira
<bazhang> seems to be in rant mode
<ikonia> maybe worth a little chat ?
<bazhang> got in PM no response
<bazhang> ah ragequit
<genii> Weird, he seemed fairly reasonable earlier. < checks backscroll to see what happened>
<genii> Ah, had some words with daftykins, who seems to have also somewhat provoked it.
<bazhang> not really
<bazhang> he way overreacted and then had a whole drama about it
<genii> Yes, I agree the reaction was out of proportion.
<bazhang> the user wanted to keep wubi. daftykins just said to read up before suggesting help
<bazhang> vellik was talking about a solution that amis simply did not want
<genii> bazhang: I thought they gave a bit of a jab ( although possibly with humorous intent) when they said "but bear this in mind - if a job is worth doing it's worth doing well, not rushed in a half-assed way :D"
<bazhang> genii, I got that as towards amis using wubi
<genii> bazhang: I'd already typed out the entire line before you hit !ot ... but hopefully he gets the hint
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> <mernilio> Hi! Im free for asking! Being an old unix guy .. I just want to bring out all my knowledge to you guys!
<bazhang> now we can learn Romulan
<genii> Yeah, that's been on my bucket list for a while now.
<ikonia> I'll have to restain from showing me basic Romulan
<ikonia> restain
<ikonia> restrain
<ikonia> stupid key sticking that tie
<ikonia> time
<Tm_T> ikonia: white shirt and tie -friday?
<ikonia> ?
<Tm_T> just kidding about the typo
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> in a very very ironic twist, the darmok TNG epsiode has just appeared on my TV
<ikonia> and the like "shaka the walls fell" has just been said - 10 seconds ago
<ikonia> no joke
<genii> Yes, very weird.
<ikonia> I'd just finished watching the episode redemption II and the next episode was darmok
<ikonia> freaky timing
 * genii hums the Twilight Zone theme for theatrical effect
<LzrdKing> is this the right place to request an unbanning from #ubuntu-offtopic that occured a few months ago?
<IdleOne> LzrdKing: this is the correct channel
<LzrdKing> then i would like to make such a request
<LzrdKing> could i please be unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<IdleOne> Do you remember why you got banned?
<LzrdKing> yes, i posted a link that ikonia found offensive and i should have known better
<LzrdKing> but i know better now
<IdleOne> yes, I just looked at that link and I have to agree that although funny it was not appropriate for any ubuntu channels
<LzrdKing> it was logged!
<IdleOne> the ban is logged and the reson for the ban
<IdleOne> reason
<LzrdKing> i just wanted to share
<LzrdKing> but i realize it was not appropriate
<IdleOne> LzrdKing: I understand, but you should also know that if/when you have an issue with an ops decision it is also not appropriate to argue it in the channel, instead you should come to this channel to discuss it.
<LzrdKing> definitely
<IdleOne> anyway, mistakes happen and I think you now know what is appropriate for ubuntu channels. I'll have the ban removed.
<LzrdKing> thank you
<IdleOne> sure thing
<LzrdKing> there are no ops here... who gets ops in a channel for ops?
<IdleOne> everybody here is an op in one or more ubuntu channels
<IdleOne> we don't wear the @ all the time. Only when needed.
<LzrdKing> :)
<IdleOne> just give me a few minutes to track down someone to remove the ban
<LzrdKing> ok, thank you
<IdleOne> almost forgot
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> just in case you haven't read them before
<LzrdKing> i will familiarize myself with them again
<IdleOne> thank you.
<IdleOne> There you go. remember to /part this channel
<genii> @comment 57349 Ad spam
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> Myrtti: Was http://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?log=57253 some repeat offender that came back with a derogatory nick just after?
<Myrtti> no, that's the unicode vulnerability
<genii> Ah, OK, thanks.
<Myrtti> coretext api or whatever
<genii> @comment 57253 Reviewed, not removed
<ubottu> Comment added.
<Myrtti> I'll actually remove it, if you don't mind
<Myrtti> if irssi plays ball with me
<genii> OK :)
<IdleOne> Do we really need mernilio wasting time in the channel?
<Myrtti> well if he can't take the hint, I'll show him the door
<Myrtti> likewise Murica
<wilee-nilee> hello
<IdleOne> hey wilee-nilee thanks for joining
<wilee-nilee> sorry I relaize that was not called for
<IdleOne> I just wanted to bring to your attention that in the past I have asked you not to tell people you are ignoring them. In that same spirit I would appreciate it if you didn't tell people not to ask you for help anymore. It is rude and only serves to upset the user.
<wilee-nilee> no problem I am working on these responses. ;)
<wilee-nilee> not acceptable even to me.
<IdleOne> I know that sometimes helping people is frustrating but you can not take it out on them
<wilee-nilee> yes, that is right
<IdleOne> alright. thank you for your time :)
<wilee-nilee> NO problem. ;)
<wilee-nilee> I have slow cap key, lol
<IdleOne> no WORRIES
<IdleOne> :P
<IdleOne> @mark wilee-nilee Asked to not tell user he is ignoring them or that he will not help them.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-09-14
<icesword> hey bazhang is a gay he sucks dicks for money!
<icesword> lol
<icesword> wtf!
<ubottu> phunyguy called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<phunyguy> hello...
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Psil0Cybin)
<phunyguy> just a quick notification that icesword is repeatedly joining and parting from #ubuntu-offtopic while trying to initiate crap from people.  I'm sure you uys are watching though, but I am doing my due diligence.
<phunyguy> guys*
<bazhang> quelle surprise!
<bazhang> <icesword> !when
<bazhang> in #u ^
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (icesword appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Psil0Cybin)
<icesword> bazhang you FUCKtard! how s sucking a 5 inch penis in your mouth? did you swallow? you fucking gay!
<icesword> bazhang you FUCKtard! how s sucking a 5 inch penis in your mouth? did you swallow? you fucking gay!
<bazhang> perhaps tsimpson should start watching #u right about now, and tsarlabomba
<bazhang> I wont take any action, as I have bias in this situation
<ikonia> blazemore: still missing pici sadly,
<ikonia> blazemore: I'm happy to remove the ban based on what you said the other day about appreciating it wasn't a good joke to do
<ikonia> @mark blazemore #ubuntu - trying to evade a ban as gaben and then blazemore using tor even though he's active and I offered to remove the ban
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (mernilio,)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (slick0_,)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, kerloi said: ubottu: thx I'll check if the option is on
<bazhang> 3min lag on ubot
<bazhang> ubottu, lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu Johnny_Linux (~Radio-1@unaffiliated/xcell)  giving out complete nonsense advice, pulled from the aether
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> xcell seems quite familiar
<DJones> bazhang: Thats the 3 minutes that the nsa takes to read messages before deciding whether to release or block them
<bazhang> DJones, hehe nice
<bazhang> ubuntu with a linaro kernel?
<bazhang> that sounds odd
<AlanBell> bazhang: gcc --version
<bazhang> AlanBell, so we all have that?
<AlanBell> yeah, it is just a configuration option on gcc, it is the gcc package that was tweaked for compiling ubuntu/linaro kernels (or is certified to do so, not sure if it was tweaked)
<bazhang> ok thanks for that
 * genii makes more coffee
#ubuntu-ops 2013-09-15
<phix> G'day, I am still banned from #ubuntu-offtopic for some reason, I thought that was cleared up many months agp
<phix> s/agp/ago/
<bazhang> checking now
<phix> Cheers
<bazhang> <phix> wtf, I was kicked from #ubuntu?  I wasn't swearing, ffs
<bazhang> the irony
<bazhang> you swear while saying you didnt swear
<phix> haha :) Tell me about it, how many months ago was that again?  or was it closer to a year?
<bazhang> twice
<bazhang> 2011
<bazhang> april
<phix> bazhang: Yeah I didn't know that Using acronyms and abbreviations that can have more than one meaning was the same as swearing, that was my bad
<bazhang> jus pointing that out, really, not berating
<phix> ok :)  so is that a life ban?  or do I need to appeal it somewhere?
<bazhang> I dont have +o there, but if someone who does happens along I will mention your case
<phix> ok, I should leave now right?  From memory this channel doesn't like idlers
<bazhang> come back in a couple of hours, unless it's urgent
<phix> ok will do, no not urgent, I haven't been in there for two years, what's another couple or hours, or a day for that matter.
<bazhang> ok great
<bazhang> see you then
<genii> @comment 39718 Removed
<ubottu> Comment added.
<bazhang> <GeorgeTorwell> does anyone know why bazhang was appointed to op this channel?
<bazhang> passed the insanity test?
<IdleOne> iirc the choice was you or GeorgeTorwell. I think they may have chosen wrong.
<IdleOne> :)
<genii> Looks like he got booted from defocus
<bazhang> and coming here now
<bazhang> <Shal> thankyou captain obvious
<ikonia> then don't take it
<ikonia> people get spoken to like dirt too much and get 10 warnings
<bazhang> he's gotten a tonne of latitude to find the perfect gnome2 like
<ikonia> it's not a hard concept to grasp " talk to people polite"
<bazhang> time to wrap that up I think
<bazhang> he wants xfce to be identical to gnome2 in every respect. I gave a forums link that does some of that. at this point he's not even listening or checking links that people offer
<Genyar> I got booted by a hacker
<Genyar> I think k1l is a hacker
<k1l> Genyar: stop trolling.
<Genyar> k1l booted me while I was getting help installing Kubuntu
<Genyar> I was booted from the #ubuntu room
<Genyar> and I can't go back
<Genyar> I got booted from #ubuntu in the middle of getting support, we were almost done, when he booted me
<Genyar> is k1l a hacker?
<Genyar> How do I report him to sys admin?
<Genyar> He must be a hacker with operator status, that must be a security breach
<Genyar>  I just got booted by a hacker who must have operator status
<Genyar> I was getting support installing Kubuntu 12.04, and we were almost done, and he booted me without any warning
<Genyar> I tried private chatting him and he said sth about trolling and debian, none of which made any sense
<Genyar> It was k1l who booted me
<Genyar> is he an operator?
<Genyar> Did he hack into your system?
<Genyar>  If he were a real operator, I don't think he would act so irresponsibly
<Genyar> Anyone here?
<Pricey> Hey Genyar.
<Genyar> hello
<Genyar> I got booted from #ubuntu
<Genyar> by k1l
<Genyar> they were helping me install Kubuntu 12.04 and we were almost done
<Genyar> He booted me without any warning
<Genyar> I suspect he's not a real operator
<Genyar> He may be a hacker
<Genyar> I was sending them screenshots of the installation process and it was taking a long time
<Pricey> Genyar: They've been here a while.
<Genyar> How long does a ban last?
<Pricey> Genyar: However long it needs to to prevent disruption in the channel.
<Genyar> Can an operator permanently boot you from a room?
<Genyar> Can you find out if k1l is a real operator?
<Genyar> I don't think an operator would behave so irresponsibly, so I doubt he's a real operator, could he have hacked into your system?
<Myrtti> just stop
<Myrtti> however unlikely and impossible you might think it is, he really is an op
<Myrtti> could you please try to concentrate on what got you banned, instead of who actually did it?
<Genyar> Can an irresponsible operator abuse his powers by permanently banning smn?
<Pricey> Yes/
<Genyar> I asked him why, and he said I was trolling, what is trolling?
<Genyar> He also said I was using debian, and that's why he banned me
<Pricey> Genyar: Do you have anyone in your local community that might be able to help you install Kubuntu? I think that'd be the best way forward now.
<Genyar> I live in a small town
<Genyar> No one here knows Linux
<Genyar> there was a professor at the college who knows linux, but he moved to the capital city
<Genyar> I think it's very bad that I got permanently banned from the support site
<Genyar> and the way he banned me without any warning and being so rude, that is disturbing to me,, very disturbing
<Genyar> I believe he has abused his powers as an operator, and I would like to make a formal complaint to the council
<Genyar> How can I email the council a report of this horrible incident of abuse?
<Pricey> !ircc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu IRC Council is the team governance council for the the Ubuntu IRC channels on the freenode network - For serious inquiries please join #ubuntu-irc-council or email irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com - See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<Genyar> Okay, I will email a description of what happened to the council
<Genyar> Thank you for your help
<Pricey> Great, have an otherwise nice evening.
<Genyar> too late for that, unfortunately
<IdleOne> Please make sure to part this channel now that you are done here
<IdleOne> Genyar: Please make sure to part this channel now that you are done here.
<Genyar> ok
#ubuntu-ops 2014-09-08
<TaZeR> hello mateys
<TaZeR> id like to appeal my ban for the #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offoptic channels
<TaZeR> i was banned for light, moderate to heavy swearing
<TaZeR> un accidento
<TaZeR> i beg for your forgiveness on the matter
<TaZeR> nye not beg, i plead
<ubottu> Wizard called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<TaZeR> how long does a ban for swearing last i need ubuntu support i feel discriminated against
<TaZeR> its not like i cussed someone out i might of formulated the word fuck and shit into a question then said sorry but someone has to call ops and there more than happy to ban instead of give a warning so i may correct my foul mouth
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (InformaticPLS, language)
<ubottu> TJ- called the ops in #ubuntu (InformaticPLS ubuntu-master same client spamming, abuse, language)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (The "sexcam" request)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (The racism sexism etc)
<bazhang> the bans stand TaZeR . please exit the channel at this time, thanks.
<k1l> well, with that constant history in bantracker i dont think that it is accidently
<bazhang> I had a long convo in PM with him just prior
<Logan_> can we kill ViBot1 in #ubuntu?
 * rww nods
<Logan_> he just parted, but his bot is still there :P
<rww> i know, I'm giving it a minute :)
<Logan_> thanks dax
<bazhang> doomray is either using a script or a bot
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, MonkeyDust said: !ops Doomray2000 is a bot
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu Doomray2000 muted, made clear the channels topic, stated he knew but found the topic unacceptable and refused to stop making random comments
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Valarkin_ said: !Guys, is there a good "Congratgs you have a server installed here's what you need to do next" kinda guide out there?  I know there are things I need to tweak and secure, but I've no idea where to start
#ubuntu-ops 2014-09-09
<TJ-> !ops, in #ubuntu, personal abuse from "[shutUPu] (~junratski@23.31.245.156): junratski" ... private too: "[05:53] <shutUPu> nigger"
<ubottu> TJ-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tm_T> TJ-: it appears the problem solved itself
<TJ-> :) happy endings
<Gatis> Hello
<bazhang> hi
<Gatis> ikonia maybe just ignore me instead of banning me from all ubuntu channels?
<bazhang> Gatis, thats not the way it works
<Gatis> Reason why i got banned from all ubuntu channels?
<bazhang> Gatis, the channels are support only, not for chit chat
<Gatis> i didn't even chat
<ikonia> Gatis: look lets cut to the chase
<Gatis> ikonia why you mix #archlinux channel in ubuntu?
<ikonia> you've been banned, you're evading bans, you're trolling me now sending me messages saing "god be blessed" you cause nothing but a problem in the channels
<ikonia> you have been banned - the ban will not be lifted at this time
<ikonia> please find other channels that you have not been banned in for your random linux issues
<Gatis> for evading what bans?
<ikonia> now this has been made clear to you - please leave the channel
<Gatis> I have dynamic ip..
<bazhang> ban evade threats
<ikonia> just ban on site
<ikonia> who cares
<ikonia> I'll raise an email to the council
<ikonia> making it clear my actions
<bazhang> is n't he using arch anyway?
<ikonia> no idea
<ikonia> maybe not
<ikonia> he was earlier, he may not be now
<ikonia> he got banned from the #archlinux and #debian channels
<ikonia> he normally swaps the distro to the channels he's not banned in
<ikonia> so don't really care what he's using
<Unit193> Now in #freenode, fwiw.
<ikonia> staff can deal with him
<ikonia> let him rant on for 2 hours the mute him
<ikonia> whatever the standard practice is
<bazhang> he was 'live-blogging' this whole thing in #fn from the start
<ikonia> of course
<ikonia> just for the record he's still sending me relogious passages / quotes in pm while protesting innocence in #freenode
<ikonia> religious
<ikonia> relogious
<ikonia> hello mocl4
<mocl4> hello
<mocl4> im sorry i dont think i belong here
<mocl4> goodbye
<ikonia> Unit193: over to you
<ikonia> and now once again sending me bible quotes in pm
<ikonia> Unit193: may want to change that to $a:
<ikonia> Unit193: he cycles his IP a lot
<ikonia> (probably due to being banned everywhere)
<Unit193> Yeah, had hoped he'd stop, but didn't bet on it.  Right, will do.
<ikonia> based on what he's sending me in pm now, I assume his intention is to be a problem
<DJones> They've just joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> he appears to now be seaching for *buntu channels
<ikonia> yes I know
<ikonia> I'm tempted to just remove them and carry on with the day
<ikonia> but then I can't be bothered with the complaints that I didn't try to reason with him, or that he didn't do anything technically wrong in that specific channel
<ikonia> screw it
<Unit193> Yeah, he's looking for all Ubuntu channels...
<ubottu> In ubottu, Tm_T said: ninjas-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> Ninja Time! apachelogger, debfx, JontheEchidna, Quintasan, Riddell, ScottK, yofel, sgclark
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> @whoami
<Tm_T> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> @btlogin
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu sinetek brought the bot ElizaNakamoto into the channel
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<netsjanek> hi
<netsjanek> when i join from irssi i am banned
<netsjanek> when login from znz i am not banned
<k1l> what is your ident/ip?
<Unit193> You're using bshellz, it's banned and by chance ZNC isn't.
<netsjanek> why bshellz is banned
<k1l> because of idiots making problems from that accounts
<netsjanek> i am now using irssi
<k1l> that much idiots that we needed to ban all bshellz
<netsjanek> can you unbanned me?
<ubottu> In ubottu, jhutchins said: gpm is > gpm (General Purpose Mouse) is a package for use of the mouse in a Linux (text-only) console.  Install it, then use left button to select text, middle or
<ubottu> In ubottu, jhutchins said: gpm is "> gpm (General Purpose Mouse) is a package for use of the mouse in a Linux (text-only) console.  Install it, then use left button to select text, middle or
<k1l> i could set an exemption for your account. but be aware to read the guidelines and stick to them and the code of conduct since this is somewhat the 2nd chance already.
<ubottu> In ubottu, jhutchins said: gpm is  gpm (General Purpose Mouse) is a package for use of the mouse in a Linux (text-only) console.  Install it, then use left button to select text, middle or right button to paste.  In some applications (such as elinks), you have to hold down Shift in order to cut or paste, otherwise the application itself interprets the mouse clicks.  http://www.nico.schottelius.org/software/gpm/  #gpm on irc.freenode.net.
<k1l> netsjanek: you can join now
<Unit193> Or more accuratly, bshellz admins don't, or didn't, do a good job... Or that.
<k1l> @mark netsjanek set an exemption in #ubuntu for him. will need "-e *!netsjanek@shell.bshellz.net" if the user makes trouble
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<wowaname> lol
<wowaname> i knew it
<wowaname> rww i see you
<wowaname> took me more than a while
<ikonia> wowaname: what's up ?
<wowaname> nothin much
<ikonia> how can we help you ?
<ikonia> (you're in #ubuntu-ops for channel issues)
<wowaname> i would like you to not kick me on the basis of idling
<ikonia> well, if you follow the topic and leave when your issue is done, we don't need to
<ikonia> do you need anything from any of the team ?
<wowaname> and if you just overlooked me and considered me one with the /names list, you wouldnt need to either
 * wowaname makes an allusion to anonops' #help channel
<ikonia> I have no idea what you want/who you are
<wowaname> nor do i
<ikonia> not bothered looking, I thought it best to just ask "how can we help you"
<wowaname> other than you're a user of freenode
<ikonia> so do you need anything from the team ?
<wowaname> and an operator of #ubuntu
<wowaname> and that's all i need to know
<ikonia> ok, thanks
<ikonia> please /part the channel
<wowaname> nah
<wowaname> inb4 ragekick
<wowaname> cuteeeee
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<genii> @comment 63974 Spouting nonsense and profanity
<ubottu> Comment added.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-09-10
<bazhang> <bubbajuice> To fix it, I manually downloaded the right .deb packages for 'libc6' and 'libc6-i386' and then force installed them to the system...
<bazhang> what could go wrong
<knome> 14:35  gatis: Should admin of Ubuntu "ikonia" even have moderation access? He  is going nuts in my PM: http://pastebin.com/RiYHQuTC
<knome> is that a fake or real log?
<ikonia> partially real
<ikonia> he missed the part where he pm'd me a ton of bible stuff as he does each day
<knome> so you are trolling a troll in the PM?
<ikonia> today I tried a different approach
<ikonia> it appears to have worked
<ikonia> he's stopped sending me bible stuff now
<knome> and started harrassing #xubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> has he ?
<knome> and he's also pasted some stuff on #xubuntu
<knome> yes.
<ikonia> thats probably the only one he's not banned in
<ikonia> just ban him
<knome> that's a direct quote from the channel
<ikonia> he's been doing all the channels for about a week now
<knome> i haven't seen him behave like crap much yet, so if he knows how to behave in the xubuntu channels, i have no reason to ban him
<knome> if you want to do that, feel free to.
<ikonia> he's already banned in the #xubuntu channel
<ikonia> check BT
<ikonia> he's been a problem in ever ubuntu channel, and non-ubuntu channels
<knome> i will take it to consideration though that he's misbehaving, and will be giving less rope
<knome> that's not a reason to ban him from $another_channel, if he knows how to behave there
<knome> have a nice day.
<ikonia> you're kidding me ?
<ikonia> ooh a rage quit
<gatis> Can someone please talk to ikonia? He is not "sane"
<ikonia> I am totally sane
<gatis> http://pastebin.com/RiYHQuTC
<gatis> read our PM
<ikonia> problem ?
<ikonia> has any of this to do with ubuntu ?
<ikonia> or your bans ?
<gatis> I wonder admins should be sane
<ikonia> I'm totally sane
<ikonia> do you need anything from the operator team ?
<ikonia> or shall we stop playing these silly games
<gatis> I want other admins to read our conversations here: http://pastebin.com/RiYHQuTC
<gatis> ikonia: now you talk differently
<ikonia> you've spammed it in multiple channels
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> exactly the same
<gatis> ikonia: i said you are fake
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> anything else ?
<gatis> where is "i praise you" ?
<ikonia> I praise you for getting yourself banned and stop the channels being ruines
<ikonia> ruined
<ikonia> do you want anything from me or the team ?
<gatis> But i came just to post our PM
<ikonia> or are you just trying to cause yet another problem ?
<ikonia> ok, done
<ikonia> now you can /part
<gatis> no i came to post PM
<gatis> http://pastebin.com/RiYHQuTC :P
<ikonia> you've posted it
<ikonia> thanks
<gatis> make fool of yourself more
<ikonia> thanks
<DJones> Hmmh, a 3 way "PM" with bazhang
<ikonia> ?
<DJones> Lines 53 & 55 of that "PM" paste
<ikonia> oh has he edited more ?
<ikonia> I didn't read, I assumed it was the same as before
<DJones> Line 55 >bazhang< ikonia is going nuts..
<ikonia> ahhhh
<ikonia> I suspect the initial pm he sent me with relogious stuff he didn't expect to get the response he got and expected more requests to stop
<rww> 15:59:47 < WeiJunLi> ActionParsnip: btw do you have any link for download windows vista iso ?
<rww> 15:59:58 < ActionParsnip> WeiJunLi: no idea, try asking in ##windows
<rww> that'll end well
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, RoyK said: ubottu: also, FTP is an outdated protocol, don't use it! Use sftp instead.
<rww> !search ftp
<ubottu> Found: ftp, ftpd, ftp clients, ftp server, ftp servers, ftp client, ftp-server, sftp
<rww> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<rww> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<ikonia> hello waykool99
#ubuntu-ops 2014-09-11
<ubottu> geirha called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (jacoob_luwec unsolicited spam in PM)
<ubottu> mattxtn called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> @btlogin
<ubottu> In ubottu, jhutchins said: redirect is http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/io-redirection.html
<ubottu> In ubottu, jhutchins said: bash redirect is http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/io-redirection.html
<bazhang> <kurt2014> primarily a solaris unix guy.. ubuntu is just a cut down version od solaris right..
<bazhang> why is bernebarahir trying all this on a live cd
#ubuntu-ops 2014-09-12
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, mystogan said: ubottu,cfhowlett which is the best for programming and for students?
<finrod> Why am I still banned from the #ubuntu channel?
<ikonia> because you never had your ban resolved
<ikonia> and you're trying to get around the ban
<ikonia> finrod: just to be %100 clear for you, using a different nickname/ip/freenode account does not make you "unbanned".
<ikonia> you should not be using any of the ubuntu channels you are banned in using your previous identity
<ikonia> do you understand/have I explained the clearly ?
<finrod> yes
<finrod> Do I need to write another letter to council?  I would probably be my sixth letter in the last two months
<ikonia> fantastic,
<ikonia> I'm glad you understand.
<ikonia> please /part the channel now
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu finrod this is SamwiseGamgee evading bans, he has used the nick finrod with his SamwiseGamgee account and also registered the account finrod. an account ban on finrod has been put in place.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> meanwhile in #freenode, 06:53:13 < finrod> How do I get a list of the operators in the #ubuntu-ops channel?
<ikonia> he's been told how around 5 - 6 times, it's all for show
<finrod> I just sent another email to council.  This is the fifth email I have sent to IRC-council, since ikonia began harassing me on August 12
<finrod> sorry, did that work?  My message appeared before the intro
<Tm_T> yes it did work
<Tm_T> finrod: I don't see ikonia harrassing you though
<finrod> You want me to provide evidence of ikonia's behaviour with my chatzilla logs and email that to the council?
<finrod> By the way, am I now banned from the #kubuntu channel as of today?
<popey> finrod: i think you need to take this up with the irc council. I don't think anyone here is going to deal with the issue given your outstanding unresolved ban.
<Tm_T> popey: if I may say few comments in here in the context before continuing in the emails
<Tm_T> finrod: the channels in question are logged
<finrod> I believe the council has not responded to the last two emails I sent.  But they may have gone into my junk folder
<Tm_T> finrod: the bans that has been put in place now that are for you trying to evade older bans are valid and not debatable until the original bans are resolved
<Tm_T> finrod: I will most likely try send you a response this weekend where I try take into account the history we have with you
<Tm_T> finrod: if you please could try respect our channel rules before that?
<finrod> I believe I have been very patient, given the extent of the harassment
<finrod> the last four emails I sent were 19 August 8:45 am, then 19 August 11:36 am, then 22 August 10:20 am, then today at 2:30 am central standard time
<finrod> I wrote those letters in order to get council to review my status with respect to the #ubuntu and #xubuntu channels, and to get ikonia to stop harassing me
<finrod> Given that the council's last to responses to my emails, assuming they did respond, may have been deleted by my junk folder, could you forward council's responses to the last two emails before today, so I can read them?
<finrod> I don't mean to be too importunate, but I am hopeful that the council can lift the bans, so I can continue using those channels for tech support
<Tm_T> finrod: I have to make one thing clear: you cannot continue using our support channels until the bans are lifted
<Tm_T> please respect that
<finrod> Which channels are you referring to?
<Tm_T> the ones you are banned from
<finrod> I was banned from #ubuntu and #xubuntu, but I don't know if I am now banned from #kubuntu
<Tm_T> you are currently there too
<finrod> is there a way to determine if you are temporarily kicked or permanently banned from a channel?
<Tm_T> finrod: in your case it's easy: at the moment you are banned, please don't try enter the channels until we tell you are unbanned
<finrod> I am permanently banned from three channels, including #kubuntu?
<Tm_T> until we have sorted your bans with you, yes
<finrod> Ok, thanks for clarifying, Tm_T
<finrod> It appears that any channel I enter where ikonia is located, I will get banned from, regardless of what I say
<k1l_> finrod: that could be the time now, where you should think about if it is the operators fault (since it was not only ikonia who kicked you) or if that depends on your behaviour. if IRC doesnt suit your style of communication ubuntu offers a lot of other support ressources like: ubuntuforums, askubuntu.com
<finrod> the ubuntuforums are good, but I still have account problems with them
<k1l_> at least that should enable you to get technical support while the bans are being sorted and not make you evade the bans in place and just get you in more trouble, as it is now.
<finrod> I changed my nick in order to avoid ikonia
<ikonia> I think there is nothing more to discuss here - write your letter to the council again and let them resolve it
<ikonia> finrod: knows exactly what is going on, and this is a previous repeat of the past 4 - 5 issues, so I suggest just stop repeating the same discussion and let him deal with the council
<finrod> the last letter to council was sent an hour ago.  I will check for their response during the weekend
<finrod> Thanks for the information, k1l
<finrod> Thanks for your patience, Tm_T
<Tm_T> for the record this is not only "ikonia is harrassing me" because AFAIK there were other ops involved too
<ikonia> for the record this has nothing to do with me
<ikonia> for the record this guy is banned from many non-ubuntu channels,
<Tm_T> well, that
<Tm_T> I suppose you're just too cute to be ignored (;
<ikonia> the reason for this is, because he's either a.) not able to grasp how to use irc b.) he's causing a problem on purpose - which based on the fact that he appears to be "lars" from previous trollings I'd guess "b"
<bazhang> it's lars
<bazhang> he just asks forever, or until banned
<ikonia> exactly
<ikonia> so I see no reason to continue to do this fantasy dance
<bazhang> he admitted to being lars in PM a month or so ago
<ubottu> In #xubuntu, borw3 said: ubottu: Please, is blackbox also from ubuntu?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !e =~ s/development //
<rww> oh for god's sake
<rww> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<rww> no ur face is not identified
<rww> tsimpson: your bot's being lies again
<tsimpson> @identifymsg
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> rww: try again
<rww> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> !-e
<ubottu> e aliases: enlightenment, e17 - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 14:00:18 - last edited by Flannel on 2014-09-12 17:57:47
<rww> !e =~ s/development //
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<rww> !e
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current version.
<rww> k.
<Flannel> rww: I did it already.
<rww> o
<Flannel> rww: (see -ot)
<Flannel> rww: she likes me more than you.
<rww> Flannel: probably because your hostname list is up to date
<Flannel> This could be.  If you remember your password (hahahahahaha) you can update your hostname yourself!
<Flannel> You just need to say hostname like six times, with four different decorations, in a query ;)
<rww> isn't it just @hostmask add *!*@ubuntu/member/rww
<Flannel> maybe, but you can also do hostmask add [hostmask] or something, to have her automagically grab your current hostmask.
<Unit193> rww: Pretty much.
<Unit193> @hostmask
<ubottu> Unit193!ukikie@ubuntu/member/unit193
<Unit193> Flannel: Gets a little specific.
<Flannel> Unit193: yeah, plus it's wrong.  That would never match rww!
 * genii ponders "<Mutaz> But I have a bun in my Ubuntu"
<Flannel> genii: floppy drives are cracker holders, so maybe he's got a HDD hotswap bay that he's stuck a dinner roll in or something.
<genii> Heh!
<hotmedal> I'm banned on #ubuntu
<hotmedal> probably because of some network problems I had before
<hotmedal> join/part messages might have spammed the channel
 * rww takes a look
<rww> @btlogin
<rww> hotmedal: Your IP range is banned because of abuse by someone. The op who set the ban (k1l) isn't around right now. I'll ask him about it when I see him.
<rww> k1l_: when you get back, hotmedal was asking about ban 56906
<hotmedal> I was told once that I won't be affected by IP range bans if I had a freenode Nick :/
<elky> who told you that?
<IntelAthlon> what did i do?
<hotmedal> I'm still banned. And going offline. Hope someone fixes it soon. Later.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-09-13
<bazhang> <balsaq> they are simply linux OS files i want rid of
<bazhang> aka ubuxubu
<bazhang> ubottu, lag
<Unit193> bazhang: You killed it.
<bazhang> :|
<Unit193> @2601:3:3f80:273:* too wide?  Seems to be the only thing that covers it.
<Unit193> Well it's 64025 anyway.
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<lotuspsychje> morning
<lotuspsychje> could it be that ubottu not active in #ubuntu?
<Flannel> lotuspsychje: You are correct.  ubottu isn't currently in #u, lost in the netsplits, I expect.
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<Flannel> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Unit193> Flannel: Likely got caught in the join limit.
<Flannel> right.
<DJones> ok, they don't see what might be causing a problem
<DJones>  qwebirc7305> ok  first line /dev/sda1 side 293G used 278G avail 0 use% 100% mounted on /
<ikonia> no, he thinks the full disk is causing the problem
<ikonia> however a full disk shouldn't stop it booting
<ikonia> it cause some errors/warnings about logging, maybe X won't run as it can't write to the home dir
<ikonia> but it should still boot
 * genii goes to check up on backscroll
<rww> For any of you who haven't changed your NickServ password recently: now would be a good time to do so :)
<ikonia> already done
#ubuntu-ops 2014-09-14
<bazhang> <daftykins> and so the same topic goes for a 10th spin...
<bazhang> annoy-o-meter just hit 11
<rww> and 00:25:12 < daftykins> someones beginning to sound like a broken record
<bazhang> he creates more issues than he solves
<rww> he is beginning to sound like a broken record
<rww> someone asks a question he doesn't like, he gets snarky, situation escalates, other person leaves or op steps in, repeat
<rww> and steps 1 and 2 are excellent indicators of burnout. dude needs to take a break
<rww> before it becomes an enforced break
<elky> is there anyone who he actually listens to, or are we all Wrong
<rww> definitely not me
<bazhang> <daftykins> i suppose you're trying to help, but don't contact me like this again.
<bazhang> from PM
<bazhang> asked him to be more pleasant, even if he doesn't like the question(er)
<bazhang> daftykins> i just got out of hospital after an accident and am on meds, still pretty irritable for the time being
<IdleOne> I guess he didn't have any more questions for me
<elky> well, he's _always_ just out of hospital and high on meds then
<elky> because this behaviour is par for course with him and he's been warned for identical things for years
<rww> he has marks for similar attitude from April and July this year
<rww> so yeah, the current streak is problematically long
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<rww> dealt with
<rww> only one nickspammer, boring
<Guest95895> bazhang_: daftykins is just out hospital, he was involved in a car & pedal cycle crash, he was the one on bike
<ubottu> In ubottu, teward said: !anyone is <reply>Please don't ask if anyone is available to answer your question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
#ubuntu-ops 2015-09-07
<ubottu> Mikaela called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<ubottu> WhoreMonger called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (pseud0cod3r, idiocy & profanity trolling)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-09-08
<k1l> Pici: ping
<Pici> k1l: pong
<k1l> Pici: oh hi, wanted to ask about the bot topic for the german channels.
<k1l> Pici: we had a supybot with bantracker and factoid running, but had a custom factoid database with a script syncing it from the german ubuntuusers.de wiki. is this possible to be run on the ubottu server?
<Pici> k1l: sure, I can setup a new user for them on the server, just tell me the username and give me their public ssh key and I'll get things setup for them
<k1l> ok, i will talk to the one that handled all that bot stuff tomorrow. its 1:40 am in here :)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-09-09
<phunyguy> maps gets a 24 hour break from #ubuntu-offtopic, in case he shows up here.  Starting now.
<ubottu> EriC^^ called the ops in #ubuntu (N3TN1NJ4 paste bot)
<bazhang> ##chat for mental health care
<genii> Hm
<k1l> irc mental health care is best mental health care
<tonyyarusso> At least it's affordable.
<MasterPiece> hey, we have a annoying person in #ubuntu-ir, his nickname is "mamad"
<MasterPiece> he speaks to find some dating !!
<MasterPiece> okay, he get out of #ubuntu-ir :)
<MasterPiece> Ohh, no
<MasterPiece> he logged in again
<k1l_> MasterPiece: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-ir list
<k1l_> one of those guys can help you. but i think the freenode-staff entry is wrong? and there is no entry for ubuntu/member or the ircc users
<MasterPiece> !
<MasterPiece> there is no active user listed !
<hggdh> yes, the freenode-staff entry should be the IRCC
<hggdh> I will try to get it squared out
<k1l_> is  freenode-staff the right entry? i thought *!*@freenode/staff/* is better
<hggdh> I did not worry about it, since a staffer will spot & correct one I get them involved :-)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-09-10
<genii> Same guy who PMs obscenities to users is in -ot as underyodr this time
<genii> First complaint, out he goes
<hggdh> I guess I am lucky, nobody ever PMs bs to me.
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (yoerdiad)
<PercyB> Hi! I have a question: I could not join the ubuntu channel for a while saying "nick banned" or something like that. I have no idea why. Is there maybe an explanation for that?
<k1l> what was your nickname back then?
<PercyB> It happened with the same nickname
<k1l> cant find a matching ban in the bantracker
<k1l> did you have the nick phreak some times back?
<PercyB> Well, I could joint other channels like linux, kubuntu, etc. but for ubuntu it said: "banned"
<PercyB> "phreak" - what do you mean?
<k1l> well i only find a ban for @shamrock.jd.exarnet.net  back in the year 2012 for the user with the nick phreak
<PercyB> btw for a while I could not even join freenode at all and had no idea why... after that I could join Freenode but not the ubuntu channel - now it works somehow
<k1l> well, if it happens again come in here and we can have a look
<PercyB> Well, I have nothing to do with phreak, did not even use ubuntu at that time
<PercyB> Ok, thanks for the info.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-09-11
<bazhang> alien: a source I trust
<bazhang> this is like the guy running skype via wine
<phunyguy> wat
<bazhang> ash_work yestarday
<phunyguy> /headdesk
<bazhang> the first was just now
<bazhang> ikr
<phunyguy> was there at least an explanation?
<bazhang> 'a source I trust'
<phunyguy> oh I see
<phunyguy> :(
<bazhang> even Suse users ask for support in #u now!
<bazhang> <skinux> Umm...how do I uninstall something I installed using alien??
<bazhang> chrome no less
<sveta> 136.173.151.77.rev.sfr.net is a stupid bot thing join/quit flooding in #ubuntu
<bazhang> <lide325> MonkeyDust: can I make you get inside my pc?
<bazhang> 'I cannae use pastbin'
<bazhang> <mon4445> how bout you do it for me
<bazhang> this has to be the same user
<bazhang> we should have drone key on the word spyware
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, fyratjugo said: ubottu: the NAS is a linux machine, not windows. i have it connected directly to my ethernet port.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-09-12
<phunyguy> Flannel: whack-a-bot time
<Flannel> what?
<Flannel> oh, I see
<ubottu> sbluen called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-team (Clean your bans in #ubuntu)
<bazhang> and I just cleared my bans!!11
<bazhang> <hio> ubuntu is catering to the communists now?
<bazhang> @random HURD emacs darkarmy
<ubottu> emacs
<bazhang> what!
<bazhang>  going to install 64bit pulseaudio
<bazhang> rly?
<chu> ubottu: <3
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * nhandler quieted aintclose in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2015-09-13
<bazhang> <bioram> Is there a human with some free time, i have some questions.
<bazhang> <FrencisCarvallo> Ubuntu customer service are you there?
<bazhang> trolling multiple channels about spying
<TJ-> can we have Bremsstrafag kicked out of #ubuntu please?
<bazhang> klined TJ-
<TJ-> Thanks
<BotchIa> hey bazhang
<bazhang> hi
<BotchIa> why am I banned from #ubuntu
<bazhang> let me check
<BotchIa> ok
<BotchIa> bazhang any time now
<bazhang> not soon
<bazhang> busy about now, come back later if  you are rushed
<BotchIa> i feel a strong desire to troll now
<BotchIa> i bet youre having a laugh with other ops about how youre stalling this conversation
<BotchIa> when you know you did wrong
<bazhang> they are absent
<bazhang> so come back later, I am too busy now
<BotchIa> not busy enough to unban me apparently or keep up a conversation in here
<BotchIa> yeah sure, you're busy
<bazhang> I am a volunteer in multiple places
<bazhang> so really, if you want a serious discussion about you being unbanned, then come back later
<BotchIa> oh yes i know youre the bastard freenode channel operator from hell
<BotchIa> bazhang SHUT
<BotchIa> THE MOTHERFUCKING
<BotchIa> CUNTING
<BotchIa> FUCK UP
<IdleOne> as a fellow op I am confirming that you will not be unbanned anytime soon
<BotchIa> IdleOne SHUT
<BotchIa> THE MOTHERFUCKING
<BotchIa> CUNTING
<BotchIa> FUCK UP
<bazhang> this would be why you got banned
<bazhang> apologies IdleOne
<IdleOne> no worries bazhang :)
 * IdleOne has thicker skin than it seems
<valorie> fun times in #ubuntu-ops
#ubuntu-ops 2016-09-12
<SonikkuAmerica> I see the great Phanes has returned
<SonikkuAmerica> (to #u)
<k1l> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> he seems a bit more amenable now
 * hggdh reserves opinion at the moment
<bazhang> I'd doubt its tatertots doing the trolling here
<k1l> no, he is known for it
<bazhang> really
<bazhang> thought I saw him doing some support earlier
<k1l> yes, there were some users in last months reporting tatertots pmed them and even tried to get access to their machines
<bazhang> heh missed that
<bazhang> riqj seems to be cycling the same question in search of a 'better' answer
<bazhang> <ChetManly> turbo negro
<bazhang> that sounds wrong
#ubuntu-ops 2016-09-13
<ubottu> cloak called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (ANTI-torture)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (ANTI_torture  this time please ban)
<ouroumov> Hello, I'm a PHD student doing research into abusive behavior and I'm trying to get raw logs for the #ubuntu channel. I asked one of the regulars but he wasn't logging the activity and suggested I ask here. The logs published on-line don't have join/part messages and bans, only text and nick changes.
<ouroumov> (My own logs cover only 8 month, since February)
<ikonia> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<ikonia> sorry for the slow response ouroumov
<ikonia> it only logs the text, sorry
<ouroumov> ikonia, no problem, I'm in no hurry
<ouroumov> ikonia, that's why I was asking, hoping someone here would have logging turned on.
<ikonia> I won't be sharing my personal logs, and to be honest I doubt others will (although I could be wrong)
<ouroumov> Okay, is it a problem if I wait a while here?
<Myrtti> I don't log any channels, but maybe if you'd have bit more information about you and your research? you could perhaps send that to the Ubuntu IRC mailing list
<Myrtti> that would probably be helpful in both ways
<ouroumov> Sure thing.
<ouroumov> hm, I've received my password in cleartext in the confirmation email, and apparently there's a button one can click in the login form to have the email sent again, before the user is authenticated. Is it not somewhat insecure?
<SonikkuAmerica> !caps
<SonikkuAmerica> There's no factoid for caps lock abuse?
<Pici> there was
<genii> I suspect it probably got deleted around when Caps Lock Day became a thing
<Unit193> genii: Likely in the great factoid purge, actually.
<genii> Ah, seems more likely
<dax> caps got deleted in the factoid purge
<Flannel> The Great Factoid Purge of 2010
<Unit193> And sadness abounded ever since that day.
<Unit193> Guest54953, Guest41344: Should identify.
<Unit193> hggdh: Surprised you don't have enforce. :3
<b6s3d> hi ubuntu-ops, i have recently discovered a paste.ubuntu.com/link that looks suspicious. whom can i pm it to
<k1l_> why suspicious?
<b6s3d> it was posted on 8chan
<b6s3d> and the links inside it, which i don't want to open look suspicious
<k1l_> generally everyone can paste stuff to that bin. if its copyright related or otherwise illegal the admins can take that down.
<k1l_> can you show the link here?
<b6s3d> yes
<b6s3d> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23145992
<b6s3d> whats in it
<k1l_> oh. yes i will try to reach the admins to take that down. thanks for report.
<k1l_> b6s3d: the admins removed that paste. thanks for reporting.
<k1l_> b6s3d: if there is no other issue please part this channel according to the /topic :)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-09-14
<bazhang> I thought ubuntu one went the way of the dodo
<k1l_> not all parts of ubuntu one. just the filehosting part
<bazhang> ah ok
<ubottu> hateball called the ops in #ubuntu (carlinpretty)
<ubottu> ducasse called the ops in #ubuntu (insieu)
<ubottu> freefor called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<freefor> why proudd can't paste in #ubuntu ? is he muted ?
#ubuntu-ops 2016-09-15
<ogra_> guys ... we have the allah-bot in #ubuntu-kernel .... and the ops list is super outdated
<ogra_> is there a way to kick/ban that thing somehow for someone here ?
<bazhang> I think ikonia has ops there iirc
<bazhang> I could try and catzlye
<bazhang> but no oppage
<ogra_> :/
<Unit193> niko: Poke.
<niko> thanks Unit193 :)
<Unit193> Thanks.
<Unit193> Ah, quit when you joined then.
<k1l_> meshuggah> why is main ubuntu with unity?
<k1l_> nice troll attempt
<Unit193> "They both start with the letter 'u', duh."
#ubuntu-ops 2016-09-16
<wyoung> How did this happen again?
<wyoung> Can I please enter #ubuntu?
<bazhang> wyoung, you are still here?
<bazhang> wyoung, we need to discuss your bans before any are lifted, so please respond in a timely fashion
<phunyguy> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> wyoung, are you here at all
<bazhang> if you are not going to respond wyoung please dont idle in this channel
#ubuntu-ops 2016-09-17
<wyoung> Evening
<wyoung> Any one alive?
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> wyoung, you need to respond here before we remove any and all bans
<bazhang> wyoung, are you there, please respond or exit the channel
<ikonia> every time he's in here he does this silly approach of ignoring all conversations and then complaining it's slow to discuss his ban
<ikonia> you can see the process in BT
#ubuntu-ops 2016-09-18
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (judyroth)
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (sorry to bother you again)
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> newdan called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> the movie recommenders guide to fixing linux
<bazhang> I know what I DONT want
#ubuntu-ops 2017-09-12
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<acheronuk> As a new kubuntu council member, and hence IRC op on our channels, I am told I can get added to the ACL in here and idle?
<valorie> welcome, acheronuk
<valorie> Unit193: anything else we need to do to get our new KC members all fully integrated?
<valorie> ahoneybun was re-elected so he's all done
<valorie> Sick_rimmit is still not back on IRC after a series of unfortunate events
<bazhang>  /nick lemony_snicket
<Unit193> valorie: As you can see, he's voiced which means he at least has access in a core channel.  Which channels are you talking about specifically?  Operator calls too I'm sure.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-09-13
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu xz (kmsywula@nat/intel/x-uzlytzjgnkfidkcm) rude abusive insists on eol support
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> I'm a bit surprised by the intel.nat
<valorie> Unit193: one needs to be invited for ops-team, but perhaps that is only for those who are active *as* ops
<acheronuk> valorie: thanks. all seems good so far
#ubuntu-ops 2017-09-14
<bazhang> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<bazhang> kreenic is back, super
<bazhang> like a psychoticwarrrior but less nice
#ubuntu-ops 2017-09-17
<bazhang> I thought nvidia-settings was done out of X
<bazhang> there's a gui for it?
<ikonia> it's an X11 gui
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> fman has been less than forthcoming /sensible in past encountuers
<ikonia> hey venzen
<venzen> hi ikonia
<ikonia> what's up ? I thought you didn't want to join and had nothing to discuss ?
<ikonia> in fact, you told me to "fuck off" when I asked you to join ? hence my surprise
<ikonia> so what's up ?
<venzen> apologies for my silence till now, i'm completing a discussion in another channel
<ikonia> no problem
<venzen> i'll be back in 5-10mins. Just to be clear i used strong language at your proposal in that channel, not at you
<ikonia> fair enough
<venzen> i should have said "f*ck that" since it couldn't be misconstrued. Apologies. I prefer not to use strong language amd no-one likes that in a public forum anyway
<venzen> so where did our disagreement start?
<ikonia> F*ck that would also have been unwelcome
<venzen> as i say
<venzen> you have an annoying manner i must tell you
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> anything else ?
<venzen> so i ask, above: where did our disagreement start?
<ikonia> there is no disagreement, hence why I've asked you 10+ times to "drop it"
<ikonia> do you want to just cut to the chase ?
<venzen> no single-minded, there is a disagreement and it is on-topic here. shall i nutshell it ?
<ikonia> no single-minded ?
<ikonia> sorry, I don't know what you mean by that
<venzen> shall i nutshell my issue?
<ikonia> you're welcome to state whatever you feel the issue is, but I assure you there is no disagreement
<venzen> ok
<ikonia> (it would be helpful too if you could state what you "want" too)
<venzen> i give a user my opinion in #ubuntu and you comment - to me - not to the user's question: "that is the worst thing you can tell someone"
<venzen> so this is my issue:
<ikonia> sorry, I'm not seeing the issue (or have you not typed it yet)
<venzen> if that is the _worst_ thing, which is subjective - your opinion vs mine - then why don't you contribute to the user's issue and propose the _better_ thing?
<venzen> this is fascilitation
<ikonia> I'd already corrected other things you'd told him
<ikonia> and when I told you this was also bad information, you started typing to pick a fight stating was I going to correct every mistake you made
<venzen> but you just chose to turn on me rather than being a positive presence in the channel and facilitating the issues that arise
<ikonia> no-one turned on you
<ikonia> I corrected you
<ikonia> and the information I gave in correcting you also made it clear to him why it was incorrect
<ikonia> thus two birds with one stone
<venzen> you were adressing me on my opinions given to the user, rather than give your opinions to the user - this is you picking for a fight
<venzen> anyone would get annoyed by an op yapping at their ankles every other statement, surely?
<ikonia> venzen: I corrected why it was bad advice and why explaining the reasons, that pretty much corrected the info, and also give the user the other view point
<ikonia> venzen: yapping at their ankles ? I corrected you 2 times, and typed 2 things
<ikonia> so what do you want out of this ?
<ikonia> I'm not sure what you're looking for here ?
<venzen> ikonia: well, i speak under correction, but i did not see you provide other advice - only ciriticism of my utterances
<ikonia> venzen: then re-read the log
<venzen> i got the impression you found me annoying for some reason and had singled me out for a scrap
<venzen> let me re-read
<ikonia> nope, I corrected you two times, and said nothing more
<ikonia> you continued pushing it
<ikonia> then joined another channel to push it again
<ikonia> then refused to join this channel
<ikonia> now join this channel to push it again after stating "I have nothing more to say on the matter"
<ikonia> so it appears you who are tyring to pick a problem hwere
<ikonia> so again - what do you want to achieve out of this disucssion ?
<venzen> ikonia: i arrived here to observe this channel and you engaged me in discussion, i thought "well, give this over-zealous op a chance - maybe we can explain both our sides and come to an understanding"
<ikonia> the channel is not an observation channel
<venzen> but you see, you're with the finger in my chest every time
<ikonia> over-zelous op a hance ?
<ikonia> chance ?
<ikonia> you didn't know I was an o
<ikonia> op
<ikonia> and you also turned on another user in the channel asking you to stop who was not an op
<ikonia> again - it seems you're trying to find a problem
<venzen> well we didn't get along in the channel, so a second chance here might be productive, right?
<ikonia> what do you actually want out of this discussion ?
<ikonia> I got on fine with you ?
<venzen> no, you made a problem and seem bewildered that i reacted to you. I'm trying to help you understand :)_
<ikonia> you're the one suggesting there is a problem, I've said 5+ times there i no problem
<ikonia> you're not trying to help me at all
<ikonia> why you reacted to me - and another user
<ikonia> and why you tried to pickup this fight in #lubuntu with no-one speaking
<ikonia> and why you refused to join this channel to discuss "the problem"
<ikonia> it seems to me like you are the one trying to make a problem, as I've said I have no issue at all
<ikonia> hence "what do you want out of this discussion" ?
<venzen> ikonia: you exhibit the behavior and attitude of those who gravitate to positions of authority - i'm telling you that you were out of line, objectively, but you're just denying that there is even an issue
<venzen> let's leave it. please allow me to speak here without interrupting
<ikonia> what do you want from this discussion ?
<ikonia> lets focus on that
<venzen> i came here to observe, you engaged me. fact. i want nothing from you or this discussion. YOu prompted it over in #ubuntu and by immediately following your greeting to me here with the issues _you_ have.
<ikonia> I greeted you because it's polite
<venzen> and then, what did you say after politely greeting me?
<ikonia> and this isn't an observation channel, so if you don't want anything the team ask that you /part the channel
<venzen> you're amazing you know?
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> so please /part the channel or state what you want ?
<venzen> i have what i want. goodbye ikonia, see you in the ubuntu channels, but please don't you bring us here again with your behavior, allright?
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops venzen looking for a fight
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-09-14
<whitenite7> Allаһ is ԁoⅰᥒɡ
<whitenite7> ѕuᥒ is nоt doiᥒɡ Аllah is dоing
<whitenite7> mοоn іs ᥒot doіng Aⅼlаһ is ⅾⲟіᥒɡ
<hermann_nordung> Aⅼlah is doing
<daleharvey22> Aⅼlah іs ԁоing
<daleharvey22> sun is not ԁഠiᥒɡ Αlⅼah is dⲟіᥒg
<daleharvey22> mഠοn is ᥒot ԁoing Ꭺllah iѕ doiᥒɡ
<elyezer> Αⅼlah is dഠіᥒg
<acheronuk> s/doing/done
<GeraldW18> Aⅼlah is doⅰng
<slothtoe1> Alⅼaһ iѕ doinɡ
<slothtoe1> ѕuᥒ іs ᥒot doіᥒg Alⅼɑh iѕ ԁoiᥒɡ
<ahale-> Ꭺllɑh іѕ dഠinɡ
<TariusWork> Allаh ⅰs doinɡ
<TariusWork> ѕᥙn ⅰs nοt doіᥒg Ꭺⅼⅼɑh is dоⅰᥒg
<TariusWork> ⅿooᥒ is ᥒot dⲟіᥒg Allɑһ ⅰs ԁoіng
<TariusWork> stars are not doіᥒg Ꭺlⅼаһ is doing
<andoriyu13> Ꭺⅼlаh is ԁοing
<McDowell9> Aⅼⅼah iѕ dοing
<murthy> can you change the bot's nick name in #ubuntu-unregged to something friendly?
<murthy> the drone word is synonymous with "baby killer"
<murthy> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> murthy called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<murthy> valorie: can you change the bot's nick in #ubuntu-unregged from "Drone" to something people friendly
<valorie> oh
<valorie> I'm not in there, not an op there, so I doubt it murthy
<valorie> however, it's a decent idea
<murthy> thanks a lot
<murthy> atleast you understand my feeling
<murthy> valorie: I just did a whois on the nick and this is what I got "Drone is unit193@ubuntu/bot/drone (Psychotic killer robot)". This is alarming, can you find who did this?
<valorie> I will
<tonyyarusso> murthy: Quick check - are you saying it means something in another language, or is this in reference to US use of unmanned weapons delivery aircraft?
<tonyyarusso> (Both issues, just wondering which one you meant.)
<tonyyarusso> Unit193: pingitty ping since you're the bot's overlord :)
<murthy> tonyyarusso: the person who changed the nick has even mentioned the meaning of the word himself
<murthy> tonyyarusso: I was taking about the general perception of the word
<tonyyarusso> I mean, that actually *IS* that particular bot's purpose.  It's solely an anti-spam thing.
<tonyyarusso> It's supposed to sit quietly out of sight until there's a problem and then swoop in and kill off the spammers, so the name is fitting, but perhaps a bit crude.
<murthy> tonyyarusso: It may be the purpose of that, but Its other purpose is to welcome and address the new/ unregistered people, It should have a people friendly nick
<tonyyarusso> It's been a while since I popped into -unregged specifically, so yeah, that would change things a bit.
<tonyyarusso> In other channels it doesn't interact with people normally.
<murthy> tonyyarusso: This is like militarization of the channel greeting users with a gun and saying Its only to kill bad guys
<Unit193> tonyyarusso: Howdy, we talked about it in the other channel.  The bot doesn't really interact with people, just repeats a line in -unregged.  As far as 'drone strikes', not quite so much.  Everyone and their kid seems to have drones in the US now, usually for taking pictures.
<murthy> Unit193: then why this description "(Psychotic killer robot" ?
<Unit193> That should be changed, sure.  Resident evil reference.
<murthy> Unit193: can you please change it to something friendly
<Unit193> Not sure about "friendly", but changed it to something a little more on point.
<murthy> Unit193: to what?
<Unit193> 'Ubuntu antispam bot, contact #ubuntu-ops'
<murthy> Unit193: change the nick
<Unit193> Demanding now?
<murthy> Unit193: ya
<murthy> Unit193: its not appropriate
<murthy> Unit193: Violence has no place here
<Unit193> I think we'd do better if you changed your association of the one with the other, murthy.
<murthy> Unit193: ok can you justify for putting "Psychotic killer robot" in description in the first place?
<Unit193> Told you, reference to a movie.  One of the other grouped nicks also references it, if you are interested.  (I think that might be leftover from testing it, but no idea anymore.)
<murthy> Unit193: have you signed the Ubuntu code of conduct?
<valorie> murthy: what's this demanding behavior about?
<valorie> you know that Unit193 has signed the CoC
<valorie> he's an op
<murthy> valorie: I am sorry for my behavior, but he is not behaving like a person who has signed coc
<valorie> if you have an issue, perhaps take it up with the IRC Council
<valorie> ?
<valorie> I disagree
<valorie> you are the one making demands
<valorie> he's the one who created a bot which helps us
<murthy> ok
<valorie> the irc council is linked in the /topic
<murthy> what would be the appropriate thing for me to do? just ignore?
<valorie> take the issue to the Council
<confusedjoe32> Allаh iѕ doing
<hggdh> murthy: if your questions have been answered, please /part this channel, since we have a no-idling policy in place
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @btlogin
<dexterlabs_> Allɑһ iѕ dⲟinɡ
<ntnn0> Aⅼlаh іs ԁoⅰnɡ
<ntnn0> ѕun iѕ nⲟt doing Αllaһ ⅰs doing
<ntnn0> ⅿoⲟn is not dοⅰnɡ Αlⅼaһ is doⅰng
<ntnn0> ѕtɑrѕ ɑre ᥒot ⅾഠinɡ Aⅼlah is ԁoing
<ntnn0> planets ɑre ᥒоt dഠⅰᥒg Allah іs doing
<ntnn0> galaxieѕ arᥱ not doⅰnɡ Ꭺllɑһ іѕ dഠinɡ
<ntnn0> oсeаns arе ᥒot dⲟinɡ Ꭺⅼⅼɑһ is ԁoіnɡ
<ntnn0> ⅿountаiᥒѕ are nοt ԁοіng Aⅼⅼɑh is ԁοіng
<ntnn0> trеes аre ᥒഠt ԁoіng Allaһ is dοⅰnɡ
<ntnn0> mom is ᥒⲟt doiᥒɡ Aⅼlɑh iѕ dⲟⅰng
<ntnn0> dɑԁ is ᥒot ԁoing Alⅼɑh ⅰs doing
<ntnn0> boѕs ⅰs ᥒഠt dⲟinɡ Ꭺllɑһ is doing
<ntnn0> jоb iѕ not doіnɡ Αⅼlah is ԁⲟing
<ntnn0> doⅼlɑr iѕ ᥒot dоіnɡ Αⅼⅼɑh іѕ ԁоiᥒɡ
<ntnn0> ԁegree ⅰѕ not ԁoіᥒg Αlⅼɑһ іs ⅾoiᥒɡ
<ntnn0> ⅿediϲine іs nⲟt dоinɡ Aⅼlɑh iѕ doіnɡ
<krytarik> !ops | ntnn0
<ubottu> ntnn0: Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> krytarik called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (ntnn0)
<krytarik> Daaamn.. >_>
#ubuntu-ops 2018-09-15
<pyllyukko0> Aⅼlaһ is ⅾоⅰnɡ
<buritica23> Aⅼlаh is doіᥒg
<buritica23> sᥙn is ᥒot doing Αⅼlɑһ ⅰѕ ⅾoіng
<buritica23> moоn іs nοt doіᥒg Ꭺllaһ is dοⅰng
<mkaufman26> Allaһ iѕ doinɡ
<mkaufman26> s∪n is ᥒⲟt ԁoіng Allаh is doing
<chintimin_> Αⅼlаһ iѕ dοіᥒg
<hax40424> Allah iѕ ԁoіᥒg
<cra> Alⅼah is doiᥒg
<cra> sun іѕ ᥒot ԁoіnɡ Aⅼlah iѕ ⅾоiᥒɡ
<cra> ⅿooᥒ ⅰs ᥒഠt doinɡ Aⅼlɑһ iѕ dοinɡ
<Athas2> Аlⅼah is ԁoing
<Athas2> ѕun іs not dⲟіng Αⅼⅼaһ іs ԁοiᥒg
<jensp> Allaһ is ⅾoing
<jensp> ѕuᥒ is nⲟt ԁoing Αⅼlah is dഠіng
<jensp> moon iѕ ᥒot doіᥒɡ Ꭺlⅼah іs ⅾοіnɡ
<TuomasL9> Αllah iѕ ԁоіng
<ncl2814> Allah is dഠіnɡ
<auctus20> Allah іs ԁoiᥒg
<auctus20> s∪n іѕ not doіnɡ Aⅼlaһ iѕ ԁoіᥒg
<timvisher4> Allɑh іs ⅾοiᥒɡ
<EvilTelephone23> Αllaһ is doing
<jamesgreenleaf> Alⅼaһ ⅰs dоіᥒg
<gentauro27> Аllah is ԁoing
<gentauro27> ѕuᥒ iѕ not dഠіnɡ Alⅼаh іѕ dοiᥒɡ
<gentauro27> moοn is nοt doiᥒɡ Allɑһ іs ⅾoⅰᥒɡ
<Ke0> Aⅼlɑһ is doinɡ
<pragmaticenigma> Is #ubuntu-arm part of the offical Ubuntu channels? If so, could someone help in removing the link to #ubuntu-touch ... either the room no longer exists or has been set to invite only which is misleading
<bterlson24> Ꭺlⅼaһ ⅰs ԁoinɡ
<Unit193> #ubuntu-touch actually forwards, you are already in the destination channel so see only the "invite only" message.
<pragmaticenigma> Unit193: that explains the randomness ... but wouldn't it be a good idea to update the topic to be less misleading
<Unit193> Certainly.
<Unit193> pragmaticenigma: persia is in the channel, I'd recommend poking him.
<pragmaticenigma> in #ubuntu-arm? Unit193 ?
<Unit193> Yeah, though infinity was the last to change topics, he's not in there.
<Unit193> Persia is a named op in there, hence why I'd recommend him.
<pragmaticenigma> k... is there a way to find the ops without calling the trigger? Unit193
<Unit193> The trigger might not exactly be accurate, as it defaults to a set of people in channels it doesn't have something defined for.  /msg chanserv access #channel list
<pragmaticenigma> Unit193: that command didn't work, or I'm including something in it that isn't required. can you paste that again with quotes?
<pragmaticenigma> Unit193: chanserv just echo's back what ever I type
<Unit193> '/msg Chanserv access #replace-me-with-a-real-channel list'  replacing the channel name.
<pragmaticenigma> thanks Unit193 ... turns out it was working... just takes a really long time to get a reply... and the tab didn't indicate
<pragmaticenigma> Unit193: meanwhile... it doesn't appear persia is an op... they're not appaering in the listing
<Unit193> [16:48:00] ChanServ(ChanServ@services.): 1     persia                 +AFRefiorstv [modified 9y 44w 0d ago]
<lexileo4> Aⅼlаh іѕ ԁoinɡ
<jeremy31> can someone k-line  dgurney8 (~dgurney@27.73.194.131) has joined for spam on #reddit-dev
<jeremy31> Too late, gone
<Unit193> That's, uh, out of our namespace, nothing we can really do about that.
<jeremy31> Unit193 That channel gets hit good with the spam unfortunately and they don't even erase it from the online logs
<Unit193> Um, Ok?
#ubuntu-ops 2018-09-16
<ahjolinna3> Ꭺⅼlаһ іs dⲟinɡ
<ztane3> Allɑһ ⅰѕ ԁοing
<ztane3> ѕ∪ᥒ іs not dⲟinɡ Αllɑh іs doinɡ
<ztane3> ⅿοഠᥒ іs ᥒot dοinɡ Аⅼⅼah iѕ ԁഠinɡ
<bigfondue18> Aⅼlah is ԁⲟiᥒg
<Dash_Merc11> Allаһ ⅰѕ ԁoiᥒg
<Ox37b> Αlⅼah іs doіng
<Ox37b> ѕ∪n іs not dഠіng Aⅼlaһ is doiᥒɡ
<Ox37b> mooᥒ іs ᥒⲟt doіnɡ Aⅼlаһ is dοіnɡ
<ikonia> Allah is really busy, he seems to be doing a lot
<Scarecrow20> Allаһ iѕ doiᥒg
<Scarecrow20> s∪ᥒ is nⲟt doⅰᥒg Ꭺlⅼɑh is doing
<Scarecrow20> ⅿooᥒ is ᥒot ⅾoing Αllah іѕ ԁoing
<dasjoe0> Allɑh iѕ ԁoіnɡ
<dasjoe0> sun іѕ not doing Allaһ is doing
<ichor21> Аlⅼɑһ is doinɡ
<dcraig19> Allaһ іs ԁοiᥒg
<ikonia> what time is Allah looking to be done ?
<neferty24> Ꭺⅼlah іѕ ԁoіng
<neferty24> ѕᥙᥒ iѕ ᥒot ⅾоiᥒg Allah ⅰs dοⅰnɡ
<Foritus6> Allah is dഠіng
<jdsilberzahn> Αⅼlɑh іs ԁοіnɡ
<jdsilberzahn> s∪n іѕ not dഠіnɡ Allah iѕ doiᥒg
<jdsilberzahn> moоn ⅰѕ not dоiᥒg Alⅼɑһ iѕ doinɡ
<jdsilberzahn> stаrs are ᥒot ⅾⲟⅰnɡ Alⅼаh іs doⅰng
<jdsilberzahn> planetѕ are ᥒഠt dоiᥒg Ꭺⅼlaһ iѕ ԁоing
<jdsilberzahn> gɑlaxieѕ are ᥒоt doіng Alⅼah ⅰs ⅾοiᥒɡ
<jdsilberzahn> оcᥱаnѕ are not ԁⲟing Allah ⅰѕ doiᥒɡ
<jdsilberzahn> mο∪ntɑiᥒѕ arе ᥒоt ԁoⅰng Аlⅼɑһ ⅰѕ dഠiᥒg
<jdsilberzahn> trees аrе not ⅾοiᥒg Αlⅼɑһ іѕ ԁоіnɡ
<jdsilberzahn> mom ⅰѕ nഠt dοinɡ Alⅼɑh іs dഠiᥒɡ
<jdsilberzahn> ԁad is not dοⅰᥒg Αⅼlаһ is dοiᥒɡ
<jdsilberzahn> bⲟss is not doiᥒɡ Aⅼlah іs doing
<jdsilberzahn> ϳоb ⅰѕ not doiᥒɡ Ꭺlⅼaһ is dഠⅰᥒɡ
<jdsilberzahn> dоllɑr is ᥒot doіᥒg Alⅼaһ ⅰs doіᥒg
<jdsilberzahn> degrеe is ᥒоt doiᥒɡ Allɑh is dⲟing
<jdsilberzahn> ⅿeԁiϲine iѕ not doinɡ Alⅼɑh ⅰѕ dഠing
<jdsilberzahn> cuѕtomers ɑrᥱ not doⅰng Allah іs doing
<jdsilberzahn> ỿou сɑᥒ ᥒഠt ɡet ɑ ϳоb without the реrⅿisѕіഠn of ɑⅼlah
<jdsilberzahn> уou ϲɑn ᥒot ɡet mɑrried wⅰtһoᥙt tһe pеrmisѕiⲟn of ɑllɑh
<jdsilberzahn> noboԁу can get аᥒɡry at yoᥙ wⅰthο∪t thе pеrmission of aⅼⅼɑh
<jdsilberzahn> light іѕ ᥒഠt ⅾoіng Αllaһ iѕ doіnɡ
<jdsilberzahn> faᥒ is nοt dοⅰng Αⅼlaһ iѕ doiᥒg
<jdsilberzahn> businessess аrᥱ ᥒot doing Αlⅼɑһ іs doinɡ
<jdsilberzahn> aⅿᥱrіⅽ is ᥒоt doⅰnɡ Aⅼⅼɑһ іs dοinɡ
<jdsilberzahn> americɑ іs not doinɡ Aⅼⅼɑһ iѕ dοіᥒg
<jdsilberzahn> firе caᥒ ᥒot burn ᴡithഠut tһе ⲣеrⅿⅰѕѕіoᥒ ഠf aⅼlah
<jdsilberzahn> knifе сɑn nⲟt cut ᴡіtһоut tһe рermissiοᥒ of ɑlⅼɑh
<jdsilberzahn> fiⅼеsỿѕteⅿ ⅾoeѕ not wrіte ᴡithοut реrmiѕsіoᥒ оf allаh
<dpkg14> Allah is doiᥒɡ
<nikgod> Αllаh іѕ ⅾoing
<bizhang> Ꭺllaһ iѕ dⲟinɡ
<bizhang> sun is nⲟt dഠinɡ Allɑh iѕ ⅾoiᥒg
<bizhang> moon is nοt ԁoinɡ Aⅼlɑh is doinɡ
<IRCsum27> Alⅼɑһ іѕ doing
<gtonello_> Αⅼlɑһ is ԁⲟіnɡ
<gtonello_> ѕᥙn iѕ nⲟt doⅰᥒg Aⅼlаh iѕ ԁⲟinɡ
#ubuntu-ops 2019-09-09
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, sappheiros said: !@#$ hp is "preparing bitlocker recovery" -- i didn't tap 'escape' soon enough this time apparently
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Flexman said: ubottu: but this problem is known since 2016, so i guess it won't be fixed soon. Is there anything I can do about now?
#ubuntu-ops 2019-09-11
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (MJCDawy is offtopic)
